# LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW AFTER HOP



## truucha

*2 DOOR WAGON ????*


----------



## truucha

*LOS ANGELES VS. LAS VEGAS*


----------



## truucha




----------



## FLEET~HOOD

Q-VO GUEY IT WUS A FUCKIN LONG AS WEEKEND GOOD FUCKIN ACTION OUTHERE


----------



## truucha

*L.A VS. VEGAS*










*LAS VEGAS*









*LOS ANGELES*


















*ANOTHER L.A CAR*


----------



## truucha

*+ DID I MENTION THAT THIS WAS EXCLUSIVE +*


----------



## truucha

*T.J VS. NENE*


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO COMEOUT ON DVD CAN I PRE ORDER NOW


----------



## truucha

*THE RULER MERGERED 100 INCHES HIGH*


----------



## truucha

*LOS ANGELES RED VS. LAS VEGAS BLUE*


----------



## truucha

*I WILL CONTINUE WITH THE EXCLUSIVE VIDEO AN PICTURES TOMORROW NIGHT,,, GOING TO BED NOW*


----------



## THA LIFE

Good footage... can't wait to see...I need some truucha videos at my store... get at me... I got err body else but yours...get at me


----------



## Smooth Operator

:0 



:cheesy: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

nice pics 
wish we could have made it to the after hop but we had to be at the airport


----------



## TONE LOCO

truucha doing it big one more time


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZLincolnFan

hey thruucha wheres the AZ Rides at homie!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:thumbsup: Nice pics should be a great DVD.


----------



## Big nene 1

DREAM TEAMLIKE ALWAYS ON THE BUMPER.ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT EVERYBODY DID GOOD. THIS GOES OUT TO ALL YOU THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR TOYS AND DID WHAT THEY HAD TO DO.


----------



## BackBumper559

Hope everyone can make it out to King Of the Street in fresno On the 20th Lets do the damn thang


----------



## BackBumper559




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 02:07 AM~8958221
> *<span style='color:red'>OG...MANIACOS ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN OF COURSE :biggrin:*


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup Truucaha do you have pics of switchman's lincoln getting beat by our small ass kingman arizona club?
LOW TIMES CC representing AZ to the fullest with our street hoppers. 
we have a few rides that will be coming out soon too. we'll hit you up Truucha when they do. good looking out homie! :biggrin:


----------



## AZLincolnFan

> *wassup Truucaha do you have pics of switchman's lincoln getting beat by our small ass kingman arizona club?
> LOW TIMES CC representing AZ to the fullest with our street hoppers.
> we have a few rides that will be coming out soon too. we'll hit you up Truucha when they do. good looking out homie! *


x10854353265752


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 9 2007, 02:33 PM~8960812
> *wassup Truucaha do you have pics of switchman's lincoln getting beat by our small ass kingman arizona club?
> LOW TIMES CC representing AZ to the fullest with our street hoppers.
> we have a few rides that will be coming out soon too. we'll hit you up Truucha when they do. good looking out homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
I do but you might not want to see them....because Switchman busted that white Lincoln ass WIDE OPEN!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 02:07 AM~8958221
> *THE RULER MERGERED 100 INCHES HIGH
> *


damn who hit the 100 of the g body


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Oct 9 2007, 10:22 AM~8959935
> *hey thruucha wheres the AZ Rides at homie!!!
> *


THEY WILL BE UP TONIGHT, REMEMBER THEY CAME LATE IN THE DAY


----------



## Sunny D-lite

que onda truucha..


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 9 2007, 02:18 PM~8961639
> *damn who hit the 100 of the g body
> *


IT WAS TERRY'S CAR BUILT BY LOCOS FOR LIFE


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 9 2007, 05:16 PM~8961626
> *:0
> I do but you might not want to see them....because Switchman busted that white Lincoln  ass WIDE OPEN!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 02:28 PM~8961710
> *IT WAS TERRY'S CAR BUILT BY LOCOS FOR LIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 9 2007, 02:16 PM~8961626
> *:0
> I do but you might not want to see them....because Switchman busted that white Lincoln  ass WIDE OPEN!!!
> *


wide open hu, is that why my homies wanted to nose up again and switch man didn't want to. he made all kinds of excuses. ask switch man the truth, we got him and both of his lincolns too! silver and the gold one :0 
just put the pics up i want to see anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 02:26 PM~8961699
> *THEY WILL BE UP TONIGHT, REMEMBER THEY CAME LATE IN THE DAY
> *


good looking truccha we'll see them later :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 03:02 AM~8958204
> *L.A VS. VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER L.A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOODTIMES PUT IT DOWN IN VEGAS


----------



## BackBumper559

Is Good Times gonna come to the 559 for King of the Streets


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn 
tight pics
i gonna have to cop that video


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 9 2007, 03:18 PM~8962103
> *Is Good Times gonna come to the 559 for King of the Streets
> *


 :dunno: when is it will let the owner know


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

wheres garcia customs cutlass on the bumper???? on the ruler....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 9 2007, 02:35 PM~8961747
> *wide open hu, is that why my homies wanted to nose up again and switch man didn't want to. he made all kinds of excuses. ask switch man the truth, we got him and both of his lincolns too! silver and the gold one :0
> just put the pics up i want to see anyways. :biggrin:
> *


broke me off you must be blind we got the video to back it up it will be posted in a bit .................OHH AND WE CAN MEET UP HALF WAY IF YA LIKE AND ILL SERVE YOU AGAIN I CAN DRIVE MY SHIT


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 9 2007, 03:31 PM~8962221
> *:dunno: when is it will let the owner know
> *


Oct 20th Fresno Cali


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 04:00 PM~8962445
> *broke me off you must be blind we got the video to back it up it will be posted in a bit .................OHH AND WE CAN MEET UP HALF WAY IF YA LIKE AND ILL SERVE YOU AGAIN I CAN DRIVE MY SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 05:00 PM~8962445
> *broke me off you must be blind we got the video to back it up it will be posted in a bit .................OHH AND WE CAN MEET UP HALF WAY IF YA LIKE AND ILL SERVE YOU AGAIN I CAN DRIVE MY SHIT
> *


We watched the video together remember you saw that one lick... your car got up on the third hit owers took a little more ..I would love to do it again.
to bad we didn't hop again but your motor was to hot. ohh welli'll see you again..
pepeol can judge for them selfs when they see the roll'n or truucha...

Thanks for the hop.................Henry Lowtimes..........


----------



## true rider

I got video tooo i'll try to post it :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 05:59 PM~8963008
> *We watched the video together remember you saw that one lick... your car got up on the third hit owers took a little more ..I would love to do it again.
> to bad we didn't hop again but your motor was to hot. ohh welli'll see you again..
> pepeol can judge for them selfs when they see the roll'n or truucha...
> 
> Thanks for the hop.................Henry Lowtimes..........
> *


 ONE LICK HUH. YOUR FUNNY.


----------



## Bigthangs

> We watched the video together remember you saw that one lick... your car got up on the third hit owers took a little more ..I would love to do it again.
> to bad we didn't hop again but your motor was to hot. ohh welli'll see you again..
> pepeol can judge for them selfs when they see the roll'n or truucha...
> 
> Thanks for the hop.................Henry Lowtimes..........


 :biggrin: HERE IT IS... :0 :biggrin: 
























[/quote]


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> :biggrin: HERE IT IS... :0 :biggrin:


[/quote]
daaaaammmm someone got broke off!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## AZLincolnFan

ONE PIC DON'T MEAN SHIT, it aint the whole hop :uh: 

Wheres the video?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> BROKE ME HUH .DONT LOOK LIKE IT HERE...YOUR ONE LICK DONT LOOK LIKE MY 3 LICKS ..........VIDEO COMMING IN A BIT[/b]


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

DONT SWEAT IT SWITCH!!!! KEEP DOING IT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

i got some picks too give me one sec


----------



## Bigthangs

THE PICS ARE IN SEQUENCE AND THE SAME CAMERA...DON'T WORRY IT'S ALL IN FUN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid aright LA PUTTING IT DOWN IN VEGAS TO ALL CLUBS AND SHOPS GOOD JOB KOOLAID


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## crenshaw magraw

still wating for the vid


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

GOODTIMES


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8963497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT HIS FACE HE KNOWS IT!!! HE'S SAYING TO HIMSELF
"IT AINT WORKING...IT AINT WORKING ...IT JUST AINT WORKING" :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 06:13 PM~8963497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WOO DO YOU THANK WON................... :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THA LIFE

Looks like switchman got dat one...


----------



## koolaid365

SWITCH MAN BY KOOLAID WINNER BUY A NOSE :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8963786
> *SWITCH MAN BY KOOLAID WINNER BUY A NOSE :biggrin:
> *



KOOL AID BE SMASHIN ON DA STREETS AND SHOWS... Muh fuckas dat know know.. be like what is up wit all dem KOOL AID stickers on these cars... dey think its a car club.. so what im sayin is KOOL AID be puttinn it down...all on BROADWAY TO THE SHOWS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 06:44 PM~8963786
> *SWITCH MAN BY KOOLAID WINNER BUY A NOSE :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY SPONSER


----------



## BIGTONY

DID ANYONE FROM THE NW SHOW UP IF SO HOW DID THEY DO???


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

HERE IT IS YALL BE THA JUDGE


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:0


----------



## true rider

alright new were gonna post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8964130
> *alright new were gonna post some pics :biggrin:
> *


HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF "HOOKED ON PHONICS"


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 07:09 PM~8964086
> *HERE IT IS YALL BE THA JUDGE
> 
> *


*WOW!!! SWITCHMAN YOU BROKE THAT ASS UP :thumbsup: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

* Eddie, G-house74, scooby, DeeLoc, infamous62, CUTTCAMINO, SWITCHMANLA, Rascal King, azmobn06, GARCIA CUSTOMS, 96BIG_BODY, 82-REDRUM, kiki, B Town Fernie, majestix65, Long Beach Edition, true rider, gorillagarage, kaddyman, crucialjp, cartier01, Ox-Roxs*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8964130
> *alright new were gonna post some pics :biggrin:
> *


 ITS NOW NOT NEW SOME PIC


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 08:09 PM~8964086
> *HERE IT IS YALL BE THA JUDGE
> 
> *


damm homie thats close he gonna have to do it again what do the pepeol think

I think we have to do it again thanks Switch for the video cause them pics didn't do us justice.. like I told you its an honner just to pull up to you...Props to the BIG I..

henry low times creepin up...


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 9 2007, 08:16 PM~8964173
> *WOW!!! SWITCHMAN YOU BROKE THAT ASS UP :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the input but it don't look like we got broke off


----------



## THA LIFE

SWITCHMAN BEEN BREAKIN OFF ALOT OF CARS ON THE SHAW.. NOW IN VEGAS...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 04:59 PM~8963008
> *We watched the video together remember you saw that one lick... your car got up on the third hit owers took a little more ..I would love to do it again.
> to bad we didn't hop again but your motor was to hot. ohh welli'll see you again..
> pepeol can judge for them selfs when they see the roll'n or truucha...
> 
> Thanks for the hop.................Henry Lowtimes..........
> *


 WHAT THE FUCK IS PEPEOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 07:22 PM~8964243
> *Thanks for the input but it don't look like we got broke off
> *


 WELL WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE??????? EARLIER YOU SAID YOU BROKE ME OFF BUT PICS AND VIDEOS DONT LIE NO HARD FEELINGS I'LL SEE YOU AGAIN


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 08:24 PM~8964278
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS PEPEOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam now were going to have a typing contest...  send me you're copy of hooked on phonics and I'll watch it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

Post video of the car we beat right before that...talk about hot motors...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 07:36 PM~8964438
> *Post video of the car we beat right before that...talk about hot motors...
> *


I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT NIGHT BUT WHAT ABOUT YESTERDAY AND MY MOTOR REALLY DID BURN UP BUT WHATEVER EXUSES ARE LIKE ASSHOLES EVERYBODIES GOT ONE


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 08:09 PM~8964086
> *HERE IT IS YALL BE THA JUDGE
> 
> *


o.g switchman got that ass i seen it wit my own eye's no if and or but's dog a W for the I.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 9 2007, 06:26 PM~8963615
> *LOOK AT HIS FACE HE KNOWS IT!!! HE'S SAYING TO HIMSELF
> "IT AINT WORKING...IT AINT WORKING ...IT JUST AINT WORKING" :biggrin:
> *


HE'S BEGGING THAT BITCH TO DO SOME INCHES !! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

ME (DIRTY SOUTH) FRANK,TODD AND BLACK MAGIC RON WERE AT HIS SHOP LAST NIGHT PARTYING AND CRAZY ASS RON WAS HITTING HIS CUTTY AND I'LL LET THE PICTURE TELL THE REST!


----------



## festersbaddream

whats up peep...just watched the vid and maybe we did lose but not by a lot, its just finaly good to be out with the big dogs even if where not doin' real big things. much love for the chance, wish we could have put them on the stick so we knew what we was doin?! thanks switch! was fun and had a good time , to all. but come on not bad for a little town in the middle of nothin tryin to play. at least darrel gave us props and a few others to, for comin out an payin with the big dogs...we didnt do to bad?! ?huh?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8964625
> *ME (DIRTY SOUTH) FRANK,TODD AND BLACK MAGIC RON WERE AT HIS SHOP LAST NIGHT PARTYING AND CRAZY ASS RON WAS HITTING HIS CUTTY AND I'LL LET THE PICTURE TELL THE REST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN !!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*DID ANYONE FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST GO.*


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 9 2007, 07:33 AM~8960812
> *wassup Truucaha do you have pics of switchman's lincoln getting beat by our small ass kingman arizona club?
> LOW TIMES CC representing AZ to the fullest with our street hoppers.
> we have a few rides that will be coming out soon too. we'll hit you up Truucha when they do. good looking out homie! :biggrin:
> *


my personal opinion switchman got that win cause 4rm the looks of it that white lincoln didnt smack that bumper at all and 2 all of this low times cc got they ass busted hard and fast on some LA SHIT just my 2 cents and if you dont agree with what im saying come see me i got a street car 4 the low time cc by the way this is joker 4rm maniacos green euro cutlass with still balling leafed on the trunk im not hard 2 find just come 2 la so i can give you guys a taste of my street car next big event will be on the first


----------



## koolaid365

:0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 07:55 PM~8964640
> *whats up peep...just watched the vid and maybe we did lose but not by a lot, its just finaly good to be out with the big dogs even if where not doin' real big things.  much love for the chance, wish we could have put them on the stick so we knew what we was doin?! thanks switch! was fun and had a good time , to all. but come on not bad for a little town in the middle of nothin tryin to play.  at least darrel gave us props and a few others to, for comin out an payin with the big dogs...we didnt do to bad?!  ?huh?
> *


THATS ALL GOOD BUT LIKE I SAID MY MOTOR WAS BAD ....IT DONT MATTER IF YOU WIN BY A INCH OR A MILE A WIN IS A WIN ....WERE READY WHEN YOU ARE FOR ROUND


----------



## locos4life

LOCOS 4 LIFE ON TOP AND WE CANT BE STOPPED


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 09:03 PM~8964717
> *THATS ALL GOOD BUT LIKE I SAID MY MOTOR WAS BAD  ....IT DONT MATTER IF YOU WIN BY A INCH OR A MILE A WIN IS A WIN ....WERE READY WHEN YOU ARE FOR ROUND
> *



ahh quotin' fast an the furious huh? thats cool thanks for the good time, we wanted to play, and even after u checked us for wieght u put us up on the gold lincoln then when we beat him u wanted to play so that was cool on our end! but we did have fun once agian thanks!!


----------



## festersbaddream

damn darrel, had 2 pull up an really phuck us up :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

STILL WASENT MUCH ON THE FIRST HOP IF YOU LOOK AT INCHES COMPAIRED TO MINE


----------



## koolaid365

THOSES 4 1/2 GREY KOOLAID COILS REALLY WORK GOOD 100.00 PAIR 1323 864 5050


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8964790
> *STILL WASENT MUCH ON THE FIRST HOP IF YOU LOOK AT INCHES COMPAIRED TO MINE
> 
> *



but come on now you said a *W* is still a* W*


----------



## true rider

alright thats the way it go's i'm shure we will hop again.  .still had fun..

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locos4life

HOW HIGH DID THE REAL CANDY ORANGE LUXURY SPORT 4RM LOCOS 4 LIFE HYDRAULICS GO WHEN I SERVED THE PUT TOGETHER MALIBU WAGON/LUXURY SPORT WAGON THAT BELONGS 2 THE SINGLE PUMP QUEEN 4RM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS OH BY THE IM STILL THE ACE OF SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP HOPPERS LOCOS 4 LIFE WILL HAVE A SINGLE PUMP CAR COMING THIS SUNDAY SO 2 ALL OF YOU THAT CONSIDER YOURSELVES SINGLE PUMP ACES COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE    AND THE DOUBLES ARE WELCOME 2 COME SEE THE DOUBLE PUMP ACE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 03:00 PM~8962445
> *broke me off you must be blind we got the video to back it up it will be posted in a bit .................OHH AND WE CAN MEET UP HALF WAY IF YA LIKE AND ILL SERVE YOU AGAIN I CAN DRIVE MY SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 06:22 PM~8964243
> *Thanks for the input but it don't look like we got broke off
> *


MY BOY FUCKED YOU GIRLS UP AND SO DID I :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 08:53 PM~8965259
> *MY BOY FUCKED YOU GIRLS UP AND SO DID I  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











THIS IS FOR U LEAN BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 9 2007, 07:31 PM~8965004
> *HOW HIGH DID THE REAL CANDY ORANGE LUXURY SPORT 4RM LOCOS 4 LIFE HYDRAULICS GO WHEN I SERVED THE PUT TOGETHER MALIBU WAGON/LUXURY SPORT WAGON THAT BELONGS 2  THE SINGLE PUMP QUEEN 4RM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS  OH BY THE IM STILL THE ACE OF SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP HOPPERS LOCOS 4 LIFE WILL HAVE A SINGLE PUMP CAR COMING THIS SUNDAY SO 2 ALL OF YOU THAT CONSIDER YOURSELVES SINGLE PUMP ACES COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE       AND THE DOUBLES ARE WELCOME 2 COME SEE THE DOUBLE PUMP ACE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: HOW HIGH IS BACK AND SO IS D&J :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bounsir

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 07:55 PM~8965285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FOR U LEAN BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 9 2007, 08:31 PM~8965004
> *HOW HIGH DID THE REAL CANDY ORANGE LUXURY SPORT 4RM LOCOS 4 LIFE HYDRAULICS GO WHEN I SERVED THE PUT TOGETHER MALIBU WAGON/LUXURY SPORT WAGON THAT BELONGS 2  THE SINGLE PUMP QUEEN 4RM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS  OH BY THE IM STILL THE ACE OF SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP HOPPERS LOCOS 4 LIFE WILL HAVE A SINGLE PUMP CAR COMING THIS SUNDAY SO 2 ALL OF YOU THAT CONSIDER YOURSELVES SINGLE PUMP ACES COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE       AND THE DOUBLES ARE WELCOME 2 COME SEE THE DOUBLE PUMP ACE
> *


TO ME YOUR A BITCH TELL ME YOUR GOING TO BRING A SINGLE AND ONLY BRING A DOUBLE 2 HOP AGAINST ME I WAS SEVING U YEARS AGO REMEMER WHEN I SERVED U WITH MY ELCO WHEN U HAD THE BLUE WAGON AND U SEEN HOW I HAD MY PUMP SET UP AND THE NEXT WEEK U HAD YOUR PUMP THE SOME EXACT WAY AS MINE SO THANK ME THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE  ON GETTING YOUR CARS TO WORK WE ALL KNOW HOW U GET DOWN SINGLE PUMP QUEEN SWING FROM NUT SACK 2 NUT SACK BITCH :biggrin: HOW U LIKE ME KNOW COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 09:53 PM~8965259
> *MY BOY FUCKED YOU GIRLS UP AND SO DID I  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


With your double pump lincon....you won.........but were not double. :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8964625
> *ME (DIRTY SOUTH) FRANK,TODD AND BLACK MAGIC RON WERE AT HIS SHOP LAST NIGHT PARTYING AND CRAZY ASS RON WAS HITTING HIS CUTTY AND I'LL LET THE PICTURE TELL THE REST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUST HAVE 3000 SOLID BARS IN THIS SHIT


----------



## dena4life-D

> With your double pump lincon....you won.........but were not double. :twak:
> SO WHAT DONT START :tears: SWITCHMAN HAS A SINGLE AND HE WILL LET ME USE IT SO STOP IT AND IF YOUR CAR WAS THE RIGHT 1 I WOULD BUILD A SINGLE 4 YOU BUT YOUR NOT WORTH ME WASTING MY TIME :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 08:53 PM~8965253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











BIG "M" BABY :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 08:56 PM~8965296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono: HOW HIGH IS BACK AND SO IS D&J  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS RIGHT BITCHES SO WATCH THAT ASS THE SINGLE PUMP ACE IS BACK  HOW U LIKE ME KNOW LET THEM ALL KNOW 'D' :machinegun: LAYING ALL SINGLE PUMPS DOWN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 07:57 PM~8965304
> *TO ME YOUR A BITCH TELL ME YOUR GOING TO BRING A SINGLE AND ONLY BRING A DOUBLE 2 HOP AGAINST ME I WAS SEVING U YEARS AGO REMEMER WHEN I SERVED U WITH MY ELCO WHEN U HAD THE BLUE WAGON AND U SEEN HOW I HAD MY PUMP SET UP AND THE NEXT WEEK U HAD YOUR PUMP THE SOME EXACT WAY AS MINE SO THANK ME THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE   ON GETTING YOUR CARS TO WORK WE ALL KNOW HOW U GET DOWN SINGLE PUMP QUEEN SWING FROM NUT SACK 2 NUT SACK BITCH :biggrin: HOW U LIKE ME KNOW COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 9 2007, 06:59 PM~8964672
> *my personal opinion switchman got that win cause 4rm the looks of it that white lincoln didnt smack that bumper at all and 2 all of this low times cc got they ass busted hard and fast on some LA SHIT just my 2 cents and if you dont agree with what im saying come see me i got a street car 4 the low time cc by the way this is joker 4rm maniacos green euro cutlass with still balling leafed on the trunk im not hard 2 find just come 2 la so i can give you guys a taste of my street car next big event will be on the first
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 9 2007, 07:58 PM~8964661
> *DID ANYONE FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST GO.
> *


????


----------



## true rider

> With your double pump lincon....you won.........but were not double. :twak:
> SO WHAT DONT START :tears: SWITCHMAN HAS A SINGLE AND HE WILL LET ME USE IT SO STOP IT AND IF YOUR CAR WAS THE RIGHT 1 I WOULD BUILD A SINGLE 4 YOU BUT YOUR NOT WORTH ME WASTING MY TIME :buttkick: :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Rember that malibu you built with the lead falling out the trunk...that was funny.. any why are even talking abuot me..
> must be worth your time :biggrin: :biggrin: :buttkick:
Click to expand...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 06:55 PM~8964640
> *whats up peep...just watched the vid and maybe we did lose but not by a lot, its just finaly good to be out with the big dogs even if where not doin' real big things.  much love for the chance, wish we could have put them on the stick so we knew what we was doin?! thanks switch! was fun and had a good time , to all. but come on not bad for a little town in the middle of nothin tryin to play.  at least darrel gave us props and a few others to, for comin out an payin with the big dogs...we didnt do to bad?!  ?huh?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 9 2007, 08:16 PM~8965452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Rember that malibu you built with the lead falling out the trunk...that was funny.. any why are even talking abuot me..
> must be worth your time :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


BECAUSE I SERVED YOUR ASS 2 THATS WHY :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 07:09 PM~8964767
> *damn darrel, had 2 pull up an really phuck us up :biggrin:
> *


JUST 4 FUN NO LOVE LOST BUT YOU GUYS LOST :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:18 PM~8965468
> *BECAUSE I SERVED YOUR ASS 2 THATS WHY  :0
> *


ah so we where worth your time u brought it and served us any way? huh? :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:18 PM~8965468
> *BECAUSE I SERVED YOUR ASS 2 THATS WHY  :0
> *



for everyone to hear Darrel's double pump lincon beat our single pump lincon..
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## festersbaddream

was all good like i siad had a good time anyway


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 08:22 PM~8965508
> *ah so we where worth your time u brought it and served us any way? huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WERE YOU


----------



## true rider

TO BIG JOHN THAT IS THE BADDEST MALIBU WAGON I EVER SAW :thumbsup:
Shit like that keeps me going..


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 08:57 PM~8965304
> *TO ME YOUR A BITCH TELL ME YOUR GOING TO BRING A SINGLE AND ONLY BRING A DOUBLE 2 HOP AGAINST ME I WAS SEVING U YEARS AGO REMEMER WHEN I SERVED U WITH MY ELCO WHEN U HAD THE BLUE WAGON AND U SEEN HOW I HAD MY PUMP SET UP AND THE NEXT WEEK U HAD YOUR PUMP THE SOME EXACT WAY AS MINE SO THANK ME THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE   ON GETTING YOUR CARS TO WORK WE ALL KNOW HOW U GET DOWN SINGLE PUMP QUEEN SWING FROM NUT SACK 2 NUT SACK BITCH :biggrin: HOW U LIKE ME KNOW COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE
> *


DAMM LIKE THAT BIG JOHN??? WHAT'S UP HOMIE? PUT IT DOWN!!!!


----------



## true rider

THANK TATTOO DANNY YOU GOT ME INTO SOME SHIT THIS TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream

damn all you big dogs are uot to prove to all the other big dogs you guys are better, all we wanted was to play with you guys and we cant even get an atta boy!? shit we biult an played damn what we gotta do? we cant really go down it shouldbe all up hill from here. and it cant be easy!  :uh:


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:26 PM~8965538
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: WERE YOU
> *


i dont know were u there 4 us or him :wave:


----------



## festersbaddream

regarding tattoo danny ( BASTARD )!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 08:31 PM~8965583
> *damn all you big dogs are uot to prove to all the other big dogs you guys are better, all we wanted was to play with you guys and we cant even get an atta boy!? shit we biult an played damn what we gotta do? we cant really go down it shouldbe all up hill from here. and it cant be easy!   :uh:
> *


DONT GET BUT HURT ITS JUST 4 FUN STAY CHIPPIN AND WORK ON YOUR SHIT :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 08:33 PM~8965601
> *i dont know were u there 4 us or him :wave:
> *


4 YOU GUYS BECAUSE YOUR BOYS WAS TALKING SHIT THE NIGHT BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

WHATS UP BIGBOI YOU BACK YET


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 07:17 PM~8964831
> *THOSES 4 1/2 GREY KOOLAID COILS REALLY WORK GOOD 100.00 PAIR 1323 864 5050
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8965694
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHATS UP KOOLAID


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 08:55 PM~8965285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FOR U LEAN BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BOY GET DOWN ***** RAY GOT YOU ON SUNDAY LET`S GO AND HAVE SOME FUN TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S KICKING ASS :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8965717
> *MY BOY GET DOWN ***** RAY GOT YOU ON SUNDAY LET`S GO AND HAVE SOME FUN TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S KICKING ASS :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:39 PM~8965646
> *4  YOU GUYS BECAUSE YOUR BOYS WAS TALKING SHIT THE NIGHT BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


we were actually out there cause travesouis or some shit like that were talkin shit that they beat us an we where out to shut them up in front of all of yous but they said they were broke! there a littler town than us talkin more shit but only to us, so we wanted to hop them, but they had no switch man an supposable they where broke!? so we had fun?! knowin they would think twice!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 08:51 PM~8965752
> *we were actually out there cause travesouis or some shit like that were talkin shit that they beat us an we where out to shut them up in front of all of yous but they said they were broke!  there a littler town than us talkin more shit but only to us, so we wanted to hop them, but they had no switch man an supposable they where broke!?  so we had fun?! knowin they would think twice!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZLincolnFan

> *THANK TATTOO DANNY YOU GOT ME INTO SOME SHIT THIS TIME biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 09:51 PM~8965742
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN
> *


d tell them haters that you also got action to a single pump regal for them


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by voodoo005_@Oct 9 2007, 09:54 PM~8965775
> *d tell them haters that you also got action to a single pump regal for them
> *


jdn in this pice koolaid what it do


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by voodoo005_@Oct 9 2007, 08:54 PM~8965775
> *d tell them haters that you also got action to a single pump regal for them
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ALL GOOD DENA4LIFE PUTTING IT DOWN IN VEGAS :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## festersbaddream

hopefully we give hope to al little hopers to keep building an show what they have weather they win or lose , but that they can play an have fun still doin what they love no matter if they keep up with the big dogs or not! because we still range from small to shit all you big dogs! lo-los are here too stay and only get bigger an batter! much love to the big dogs! an give us little guys a chance and a dream to grab an hold on too, cause (hop) fully we could be just as big an get our chance on one of the vid's with u guys !!!!! cuase not only you guys love the sport but a lot of others love it to! and all we want is for you guys to see us weather we do good or we need help


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 08:53 PM~8965253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT`S RIGHT BIG JOHN GOT THAT ASS YOU CAN`T SEE TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALLSTAR`S :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2007, 08:58 PM~8965804
> *ALL GOOD DENA4LIFE PUTTING IT DOWN IN VEGAS :thumbsup:  :machinegun:
> *


EVER BODY FROM STATE 2 STATE PUT IT DOWN THOSE THAT HOPPED THEIR CARS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 09:02 PM~8965838
> *hopefully we give hope to al little hopers to keep building an show what they have weather they win or lose ,  but that they can play an have fun still doin what they love no matter if they keep up with the big dogs or not!  because we still range from small to shit all you big dogs!  lo-los are here too stay and only get bigger an batter!  much love to the big dogs!  an give us little guys a chance and a dream to grab an hold on too, cause (hop) fully we could be just as big an get our chance on one of the vid's with u guys !!!!!  cuase not only you guys love the sport but a lot of others love it to!  and all we want is for you guys to see us weather we do good or we need help
> *


THATS REAL SHIT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:02 PM~8965844
> *THAT`S RIGHT BIG JOHN GOT THAT ASS YOU CAN`T SEE TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALLSTAR`S   :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOU ARE YOU GOING 2 SEE ME BRAKE OF THE OLD MAN FROM NO LIMIT THIS SUNDAY OR WHAT AND BRING OUT THAT HOT ASS TOWN CAR SO YOU CAN GET SOME OF CHINA MAN FROM LA


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:10 PM~8965935
> *WHATS UP WITH YOU ARE YOU GOING 2 SEE ME BRAKE OF THE OLD MAN FROM NO LIMIT THIS SUNDAY OR WHAT AND BRING OUT THAT HOT ASS TOWN CAR SO YOU CAN GET SOME OF CHINA MAN FROM LA
> *


CHINA MAN CAN`T SEE ME BIG DOG BACK IN THE DAY`S HE DID NOT WONT TO HOP ASK BIG JOHN BUT IF HE WANT`S SOME HE CAN GET SOME HARD AND FAST :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:10 PM~8965935
> *WHATS UP WITH YOU ARE YOU GOING 2 SEE ME BRAKE OF THE OLD MAN FROM NO LIMIT THIS SUNDAY OR WHAT AND BRING OUT THAT HOT ASS TOWN CAR SO YOU CAN GET SOME OF CHINA MAN FROM LA
> *


OH YA WE'LL BE OUT THERE WITH ***** RAYS SHIT


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 10:15 PM~8965984
> *OH YA WE'LL BE OUT THERE WITH ***** RAYS SHIT
> *


LET`S HAVE SOME FUN AND DO THIS :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:15 PM~8965979
> *CHINA MAN CAN`T SEE ME BIG DOG BACK IN THE DAY`S HE DID NOT WONT TO HOP ASK BIG JOHN BUT IF HE WANT`S SOME HE CAN GET SOME HARD AND FAST :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 09:15 PM~8965984
> *OH YA WE'LL BE OUT THERE WITH ***** RAYS SHIT
> *


LOOKS LIKE EVERY BOADY IS GOING 2 GET BUT HURT AGAIN :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: LAYING ALL THE COMPETITION DOWN


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:20 PM~8966038
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERY BOADY IS GOING 2 GET BUT HURT AGAIN  :0
> *


FUCK THEM TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S PULL UP A WHAT`S UP WITH THE GREEN TOWN CAR I WONT SOME TELL HIM TO BETHER GET THAT ASS TOO :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 10:20 PM~8966038
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERY BOADY IS GOING 2 GET BUT HURT AGAIN  :0
> *


YA BUT DO WE GIVE A FUCK :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: HELL NAH WE DONT


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT BE BACK LATER TEAM ALL STARS AND TEAM HOW HIGH UP AND THE DREAM TEAM DOWN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 09:25 PM~8966099
> *YA BUT DO WE GIVE A FUCK :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: HELL NAH WE DONT
> *


FUCK NO


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 09:26 PM~8966100
> *IM OUT BE BACK LATER TEAM ALL STARS AND TEAM HOW HIGH UP AND THE DREAM TEAM DOWN
> *


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 9 2007, 04:12 PM~8962544
> *Oct 20th Fresno Cali
> *


thought it was the 28th


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8965717
> *MY BOY GET DOWN ***** RAY GOT YOU ON SUNDAY LET`S GO AND HAVE SOME FUN TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S KICKING ASS :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it dont stop and it wont stop


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 9 2007, 10:35 PM~8966193
> *it dont stop and it wont stop
> *


WHAT`S UP BIG DOG


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

what up truucha... 

so where are the pics of the exclusive hop with you, rollin, let it swang and me........ another truucha exclusive  ... can i post my pics of your exclusive too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:40 PM~8966246
> *WHAT`S UP BIG DOG
> *


whut up big gee they better watch out this sunday


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 9 2007, 08:41 PM~8965660
> *WHATS UP BIGBOI YOU BACK YET
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 9 2007, 10:44 PM~8966293
> *whut up big gee they better watch out this sunday
> *


YUP FUCK THEM WE ARE GOING TO GET THAT ASS ON NO I MEAN WE ARE GOING TO KICK SOME ASS


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:47 PM~8966319
> *YUP FUCK THEM WE ARE GOING TO GET THAT ASS ON NO I MEAN WE ARE GOING TO KICK SOME ASS
> *


fuck it blaze one for how high and all stars


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2007, 10:46 PM~8966306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT`S UP HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:52 PM~8966356
> *WHAT`S UP HAPPY
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 9 2007, 10:52 PM~8966350
> *fuck it blaze one for how high and all stars
> *


I GOT THAT KUSH WHAT`S UP LET`S GET HIGH LIKE HOW HIGH uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2007, 10:53 PM~8966370
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up fool !!! hit me up i lost your #number :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2007, 10:53 PM~8966370
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


COMEING OUT ON SUNDAY TO PLAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:55 PM~8966384
> *I GOT THAT KUSH WHAT`S UP LET`S GET HIGH LIKE HOW HIGH  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


im down with that puff puff pass


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2007, 10:53 PM~8966370
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT`S UP HAPPY COMEING OUT ON SUNDAY TOO HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 9 2007, 10:58 PM~8966409
> *im down with that puff puff pass
> *


LET`S DO THIS uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

I GOT U!!!!! :loco: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8964625
> *ME (DIRTY SOUTH) FRANK,TODD AND BLACK MAGIC RON WERE AT HIS SHOP LAST NIGHT PARTYING AND CRAZY ASS RON WAS HITTING HIS CUTTY AND I'LL LET THE PICTURE TELL THE REST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fo sho we rolled in rons shop this morning n i was like dam it fell off the trailer lol then ron told us what happened once we got it back the right way up it aint as bad as it looks heard it was serving shit tho  :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 9 2007, 10:41 PM~8966260
> *what up truucha...
> 
> so where are the pics of the exclusive hop with you, rollin, let it swang and me........  another truucha exclusive  ...  can i post my pics of your exclusive too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*GO AHEAD,, THE HOP STARTED SATURDAY NIGHT,, WHERE YOU THERE ??

AN ALSO SUNDAY NIGHT,,, WHERE YOU THERE ????

AN MONDAY MORNING ON RANCHO AN MARYLAND,,, WHERE YOU THERE ????

YEA POST THE PICTURES UP OF THE FIRST 3 DAYS ??????*

*EXCLUSIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:31 PM~8966588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT U!!!!! :loco:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*THAT'S NOT FAIR,,,,,,,,, I'LL GET YOU BACK NEXT TIME* :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

*HERE ARE MORE PICTURES*

*L.A*









*VEGAS*









*NENE*









*L.A*


----------



## truucha

*SINGLE PUMP*


----------



## truucha

*HAPPY*


----------



## Cadillac Chris

WHERE AZ AT TRUUCHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> :biggrin: :biggrin:are those donkey dick shoes!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 10:31 PM~8966588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT U!!!!! :loco:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that donkey dick shoes or piel de ormiga!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 09:55 PM~8966384
> *I GOT THAT KUSH WHAT`S UP LET`S GET HIGH LIKE HOW HIGH  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


hey mister x i got some tortas lets eat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 9 2007, 09:56 PM~8966398
> *whats up fool !!!  hit me up i lost your #number :biggrin:
> *


was up!!!


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by true rider+Oct 9 2007, 09:30 PM~8965572-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANK TATTOO DANNY YOU GOT ME INTO SOME SHIT THIS TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 09:35 PM~8965614
> *regarding tattoo danny ( BASTARD )!!
> *


i wasn't trying to get our club into shit i just wanted to see the fucking pictures :biggrin: , but oh well, still looked like alot of fun


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 10 2007, 07:19 AM~8967862
> *hey mister x i got some tortas lets eat :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 10:02 PM~8965838
> *hopefully we give hope to al little hopers to keep building an show what they have weather they win or lose ,  but that they can play an have fun still doin what they love no matter if they keep up with the big dogs or not!  because we still range from small to shit all you big dogs!  lo-los are here too stay and only get bigger an batter!  much love to the big dogs!  an give us little guys a chance and a dream to grab an hold on too, cause (hop) fully we could be just as big an get our chance on one of the vid's with u guys !!!!!  cuase not only you guys love the sport but a lot of others love it to!  and all we want is for you guys to see us weather we do good or we need help
> *


 THAT IS REAL SHIT...........


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 09:44 AM~8968394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


and smoke some kush


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 9 2007, 10:25 PM~8966089
> *FUCK THEM TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S PULL UP A WHAT`S UP WITH THE GREEN TOWN CAR I WONT SOME TELL HIM TO BETHER GET THAT ASS TOO  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 HE WILL BE .


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 10 2007, 10:08 AM~8968567
> *HE WILL BE .
> *


GET DOWN I LIKE THAT LET`S HAVE SOME MORE FUN BUT THIS TIME IN L.A :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

GOOD PICS TRUUCHA


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Oct 9 2007, 07:55 PM~8964640
> *whats up peep...just watched the vid and maybe we did lose but not by a lot, its just finaly good to be out with the big dogs even if where not doin' real big things.  much love for the chance, wish we could have put them on the stick so we knew what we was doin?! thanks switch! was fun and had a good time , to all. but come on not bad for a little town in the middle of nothin tryin to play.  at least darrel gave us props and a few others to, for comin out an payin with the big dogs...we didnt do to bad?!  ?huh?
> *


 GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 10:11 AM~8968587
> *GET DOWN I LIKE THAT LET`S HAVE SOME MORE FUN BUT THIS TIME IN L.A  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THATS RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8968669
> *THATS RIGHT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT`S GOOD I SEE YOU DID GOOD OUT IN LAS VEGAS GET DOWN SWITCHMAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray

CHIPER D WHER YOU AT


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2007, 07:07 PM~8964067
> *DID ANYONE FROM THE NW SHOW UP IF SO HOW DID THEY DO???
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 08:44 AM~8968394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


was up big ears..... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 10 2007, 01:34 AM~8966866
> *HERE ARE MORE PICTURES
> 
> L.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NENE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight pics Truucha,I'm glad you camara don't lie.THAT'S RIGHT IT DON'T LIE,MY CAR SMASHING THE BUMPPER ON DOUBLE PUMP CARS WITH 14BATTERIES.WHEN YOU BUILD A CAR WITH 9 BATTERIES AND ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT HALLA @ YOUR BOY,TILL THEN YOU CAN'T SEE ME! IN LA OR ANYWHERE ELSE. DREAM TEAM 1


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 10 2007, 02:53 PM~8970999
> *Tight pics Truucha,I'm glad you camara don't lie.THAT'S RIGHT IT DON'T LIE,MY CAR SMASHING THE BUMPPER ON DOUBLE PUMP CARS WITH 14BATTERIES.WHEN YOU BUILD A CAR WITH 9 BATTERIES AND ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT HALLA @ YOUR BOY,TILL THEN YOU CAN'T SEE ME!      IN  LA OR ANYWHERE ELSE.  DREAM TEAM 1
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER

off the chain!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 10 2007, 07:19 AM~8967862
> *hey mister x i got some tortas lets eat :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


tortas de aligator or whut :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 08:57 PM~8965304
> *TO ME YOUR A BITCH TELL ME YOUR GOING TO BRING A SINGLE AND ONLY BRING A DOUBLE 2 HOP AGAINST ME I WAS SEVING U YEARS AGO REMEMER WHEN I SERVED U WITH MY ELCO WHEN U HAD THE BLUE WAGON AND U SEEN HOW I HAD MY PUMP SET UP AND THE NEXT WEEK U HAD YOUR PUMP THE SOME EXACT WAY AS MINE SO THANK ME THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE   ON GETTING YOUR CARS TO WORK WE ALL KNOW HOW U GET DOWN SINGLE PUMP QUEEN SWING FROM NUT SACK 2 NUT SACK BITCH :biggrin: HOW U LIKE ME KNOW COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE
> *


MAN HOMIE IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF YOUR SINGLE OR A DOUBLE YOU STILL GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF....MAN YOU SHOULD JUST CHALK UP ANOTHER LOSS IT SEEMS TO ME YOUR JUST ASKING FOR ATTENTION BECAUSE YOU FELL OFF AND NOW YOUR FUCKIN HATTING YOU WAS QUIT ASS FUCK IN VEGAS NOW YOUR WOLFING ALL THIS SHIT HOMIE JUST TAKE SOME ADVICE (SINCE YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT) CATCH UP AND DO YOUR HOMEWORK AGAIN ... THE REAL BIG MANIACOS</span> HOMIE...... I THINK YOU GOT YOUR STORY MIXED UP HOMIE WE LAYING THE COMPETITION DOWN STREET AND SHOW HOMEBOY DON'T GET IT TWISTED.........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 9 2007, 08:53 PM~8965253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT BROKE OFF....... :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8964790
> *STILL WASENT MUCH ON THE FIRST HOP IF YOU LOOK AT INCHES COMPAIRED TO MINE
> 
> *



damn i should have pulled my shit out damn..lol soon enough... :yes:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8965398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANIACOS PUTTING IT DOWN BREKING THAT ASS OFF........ :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 05:19 PM~8972116
> *tortas de aligator or whut :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: hey u seen webster around :0 :0


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 03:57 PM~8965304
> *TO ME YOUR A BITCH TELL ME YOUR GOING TO BRING A SINGLE AND ONLY BRING A DOUBLE 2 HOP AGAINST ME I WAS SEVING U YEARS AGO REMEMER WHEN I SERVED U WITH MY ELCO WHEN U HAD THE BLUE WAGON AND U SEEN HOW I HAD MY PUMP SET UP AND THE NEXT WEEK U HAD YOUR PUMP THE SOME EXACT WAY AS MINE SO THANK ME THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE   ON GETTING YOUR CARS TO WORK WE ALL KNOW HOW U GET DOWN SINGLE PUMP QUEEN SWING FROM NUT SACK 2 NUT SACK BITCH :biggrin: HOW U LIKE ME KNOW COME SEE THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE
> *










 THATS NOT GONNA CUT IT IT SEEMS 2 ME THAT YOU ARE BUTT HURT CAUSE I SERVED YOU IN VEGAS WHAT CAN I SAY IM ON TOP YOUR THE ONE TRYING 2 PROVE A POINT 2 THE SCENE AND WITH THEM 76 INCHES BE READY THIS WEEKEND I WILL BE BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW HIGH IS TRYING 2 BRAKE ME OFF WITH 76 INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 04:13 PM~8965416
> *THATS RIGHT BITCHES SO WATCH THAT ASS THE SINGLE PUMP ACE IS BACK   HOW U LIKE ME KNOW  LET THEM ALL KNOW  'D'  :machinegun: LAYING ALL SINGLE PUMPS DOWN
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH YOUR SINGLE PUMP GOT LAYED DOWN IN VEGAS


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

:0 UH OH LOOKS LIKE YOU DONE GOT INTO SOME SHIT NOW! LIKE T.O SAYS FROM THE SORRY AS COWBOYS.

GETCHA POPCORN READY! CUZ I KNOW I WILL.


----------



## Eddie-Money

:0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:48 PM~8973497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS NOT GONNA CUT IT IT SEEMS 2 ME THAT YOU ARE BUTT HURT CAUSE I SERVED YOU IN VEGAS WHAT CAN I SAY IM ON TOP YOUR THE ONE TRYING 2 PROVE A POINT  2 THE SCENE AND WITH THEM 76 INCHES BE READY THIS WEEKEND I WILL BE BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW HIGH IS TRYING 2 BRAKE ME OFF WITH 76 INCHES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## big nuts

:0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8973590
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAH YOUR SINGLE PUMP GOT LAYED DOWN IN VEGAS
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Oct 10 2007, 07:57 PM~8973595
> *:0 UH OH LOOKS LIKE YOU DONE GOT INTO SOME SHIT NOW! LIKE T.O SAYS FROM THE UNDEFEATED BAD ASS COWBOYS. :biggrin:
> 
> GETCHA POPCORN READY! CUZ I KNOW I WILL.
> *


X2, IT'S A SHOW DOWN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

I GUESS AFTER THESE HOPS.. AINT NO EXCUSES....


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 04:08 PM~8973725
> *:0
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: WHAT YOU THINK FAT BOY SHOULD I LEAVE THEM ALONE OR SHOULD I KEEP BRAKING THEM OFF


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 07:56 PM~8972950
> *IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT BROKE OFF....... :0
> *


YOUER FUCKING WRONG BIG JOHN GOT THAT ASS WITH A SINGEL PUMP :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:16 PM~8973817
> *:wave:  :wave: WHAT YOU THINK FAT BOY SHOULD I LEAVE THEM ALONE OR SHOULD I KEEP BRAKING THEM OFF
> *


COME ON NOW I THINK BOTH OF YOU HAVE TO TAKE THIS THING THRU, WE ALL WANT TO KNOW WHO'S THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE AND WHO'S NOT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

it's show time


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8973497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS NOT GONNA CUT IT IT SEEMS 2 ME THAT YOU ARE BUTT HURT CAUSE I SERVED YOU IN VEGAS WHAT CAN I SAY IM ON TOP YOUR THE ONE TRYING 2 PROVE A POINT  2 THE SCENE AND WITH THEM 76 INCHES BE READY THIS WEEKEND I WILL BE BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW HIGH IS TRYING 2 BRAKE ME OFF WITH 76 INCHES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 04:18 PM~8973851
> *YOUER FUCKING WRONG BIG JOHN GOT THAT ASS WITH A SINGEL PUMP  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN BRING YOUR CAR 2


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:20 PM~8973876
> *MAN BRING YOUR CAR 2
> *


LIKE THAT JOHNNY!!!!!!! DOUBLE HEADER!!!!!!!! DAM !!!!! :0


----------



## big nuts

this is geting good but no comments!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 10 2007, 09:04 PM~8973680
> *:0
> *


STOP CRYING JUST BECAUSE MY BOY BOG THAT ASS O YAH IT`S THE BIG M AS IN THE BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS YOU GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 08:25 PM~8973937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is geting good  but no comments!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 09:20 PM~8973876
> *MAN BRING YOUR CAR 2
> *


I WILL BETHER DONT WORY I WILL BE THER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

big nuts, Rascal King, STR8_CLOWN'N, Oldtimer, ccarriii, mister x, bighpray, 253hopper, chavez1mc, 805rickmajestics,* dena4life-D*, Nasty

WHY YOU SO QUITE COME ON NOW I KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHING TO BRING INTO THIS MATCH UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

WHO WILL IT BE!!!


----------



## bighpray

CHIPPER D WHAT`S UP THEY ARE GETING ALL BUT HURT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 10 2007, 07:40 PM~8973403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: hey u seen webster around :0  :0
> *


yeah he is in hollywood filming webster 2007 
the show is where are they now


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 09:29 PM~8973989
> *big nuts, Rascal King, STR8_CLOWN'N, Oldtimer, ccarriii, mister x, bighpray, 253hopper, chavez1mc, 805rickmajestics, dena4life-D, Nasty
> 
> WHY YOU SO QUITE COME ON NOW I KNOW YOU GOT SOMETHING TO BRING INTO THIS MATCH UP!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES WE DO ON SUNDAY THE REAL BIG M IS GOING TO GET THAT ASS :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 08:30 PM~8974001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO WILL IT BE!!!
> *


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 04:19 PM~8973861
> *COME ON NOW I THINK BOTH OF YOU  HAVE TO TAKE THIS THING THRU, WE ALL WANT TO KNOW WHO'S THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE AND WHO'S NOT!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THIS SUNDAY


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:34 PM~8974059
> *THIS SUNDAY
> *


BY ANY CHANCE COULD YOU GUYS WAIT TILL THE FIRST, I KINDA CAN'T GET OUT RIGHT KNOW??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 09:32 PM~8974025
> *yeah he is in hollywood filming webster 2007
> the show is where are they now
> *


WHAT`S UP MISTER X THEY ARE GET HURT FUCK ALL HATERS YOU READY TO SMOKE SOME KUSH WHEN BIG JOHN GET`S THAT ASS uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 04:22 PM~8973900
> *LIKE THAT JOHNNY!!!!!!! DOUBLE HEADER!!!!!!!! DAM !!!!! :0
> *


 THESE GUYS ARE TRYING PROVE THEMSELVES IMA BRAKE THEM OFF AGAIN AND AGAIN


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:33 PM~8974034
> *YES WE DO ON SUNDAY THE REAL BIG M IS GOING TO GET THAT ASS :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:36 PM~8974080
> *WHAT`S UP MISTER X THEY ARE GET HURT FUCK ALL HATERS YOU READY TO SMOKE SOME KUSH WHEN BIG JOHN GET`S THAT ASS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah we can smoke like phil jackson after his wins 
so who is the real big m


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8974079
> *BY ANY CHANCE COULD YOU GUYS WAIT TILL THE FIRST, I KINDA CAN'T GET OUT RIGHT KNOW??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU IN VEGAS I DID NOT SEE YOU


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:30 PM~8974004
> *CHIPPER D WHAT`S UP THEY ARE GETING ALL BUT HURT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP RAY TIME 4 US 2 SHOW OUT


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:37 PM~8974089
> *THESE GUYS ARE TRYING PROVE THEMSELVES IMA BRAKE THEM OFF AGAIN AND AGAIN
> *


IT'S ALL IN THE NAME OF FUN , AND OFCOURSE BRAGGING RIGHT'S!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 04:36 PM~8974080
> *WHAT`S UP MISTER X THEY ARE GET HURT FUCK ALL HATERS YOU READY TO SMOKE SOME KUSH WHEN BIG JOHN GET`S THAT ASS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL YOU ARE GONNA SMOKE 2 FORGET HOW BAD LIL JOHN GOT BROKE OFF


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 04:38 PM~8974108
> *IT'S ALL IN THE NAME OF FUN , AND OFCOURSE BRAGGING RIGHT'S!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT FEELS GOOD 2 BE ON TOP


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:38 PM~8974098
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU IN VEGAS I DID NOT SEE YOU
> *


MAN I COULDN'T MAKE IT DO!!!! UNDER H.A. DOGG!!!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 09:38 PM~8974093
> *yeah we can smoke like phil jackson after his wins
> so who is the real big m
> *


THE MAJESTICS THAT RIGHT


----------



## big nuts

FUCK IT ALL THE TEAM'S DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 09:40 PM~8974130
> *MAN I COULDN'T MAKE IT DO!!!! UNDER H.A. DOGG!!!!!
> *


THAT OK ARE YOU COMEING OUT ON SUNDAY


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:40 PM~8974132
> *THE MAJESTICS THAT RIGHT
> *


  thats what i understood


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:40 PM~8974132
> *THE MAJESTICS THAT RIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 07:01 PM~8972990
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE THE BIG I DONT NO IF MANIACOS IS THE REAL BIG M OR THE MAJESTICS BECAUSE YOU BOTH SAY THE SAME SHIT ? *


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:41 PM~8974143
> *THAT OK ARE YOU COMEING OUT ON SUNDAY
> *


CAN'T GET OUT TILL DEC. 18!!! BUT I WILL BE THERE ON THE FIRST WITH OUT A DOUGHT!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 08:41 PM~8974137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK IT ALL THE TEAM'S DO IT!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 08:42 PM~8974154
> *I DONT NO IF MANIACOS IS THE REAL BIG M OR THE MAJESTICS BECAUSE YOU BOTH SAY THE SAME SHIT ?
> *


whut about big m in vegas with the clean ass brown trey
looks like a big m threesome


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 08:42 PM~8974154
> *I DONT NO IF MANIACOS IS THE REAL BIG M OR THE MAJESTICS BECAUSE YOU BOTH SAY THE SAME SHIT ?
> *


COME NOW CHIPPER D WHO'S BEEN OUT LONGER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

:0


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 08:44 PM~8974180
> *COME NOW CHIPPER D WHO'S BEEN OUT LONGER!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 09:40 PM~8974129
> *IT FEELS GOOD 2 BE ON TOP
> *


I THINK YOU BETTER HAVE SOMETHING TO SMOKE BECAUSE YOU ARE GOING TO NEED IT BAD AFTER MY BOY GET`S THAT ASS :0 :0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:40 PM~8974129
> *IT FEELS GOOD 2 BE ON TOP
> *


ON TOP OF MY DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 08:45 PM~8974199
> *ON TOP OF MY DICK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 08:44 PM~8974180
> *COME NOW CHIPPER D WHO'S BEEN OUT LONGER!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT WANT 2 SAY BUT YOU NO


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 12:42 AM~8958178
> *2 DOOR WAGON ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is bad ass!!


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 08:47 PM~8974218
> * BIG BAD MAJESTICS, HITTING BUMPER WHILE OTHER WHERE STILL THREE WHEELING!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:45 PM~8974193
> *I THINK YOU BETTER HAVE SOMETHING TO SMOKE BECAUSE YOU ARE GOING TO NEED IT BAD AFTER MY BOY GET`S THAT ASS :0  :0  :0  :0  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



FUCKING RAY GO 2 BEAD YOU NO THEY CANT FUCK WITH US


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 08:49 PM~8974253
> *YOU COULD SAY IT THE BIG BAD MAJESTICS, HITTING BUMPER WHILE OTHER WHERE STILL THREE WHEELING!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 08:49 PM~8974253
> *YOU COULD SAY IT THE BIG BAD MAJESTICS, HITTING BUMPER WHILE OTHER WHERE STILL THREE WHEELING!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 09:50 PM~8974264
> *
> FUCKING RAY GO 2 BEAD YOU NO THEY CANT FUCK WITH US
> *


YUP FUCK ME I WILL BETHER ON SUNDAY AND WE WILL THIS IS WHAT I AM GOING TO DO :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8974313
> *YUP FUCK ME I WILL BETHER ON SUNDAY AND WE WILL THIS IS WHAT I AM GOING TO DO :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY RAY THIS SHIT DON'T READ RIGHT?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

MAN I THINK THIS PAGE IS 4 GUYS WHO HAVE HAD CARS NOT 4 GUYS WHO SAY THEY DO!!!!!!! :0


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 08:57 PM~8974350
> *MAN I THINK THIS PAGE IS 4 GUYS WHO HAVE HAD CARS NOT 4 GUYS WHO SAY THEY DO!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray

LOOK CHIPPER D THEY GOT OFF THEY MUST BE CRYING :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 06:47 PM~8972869
> *MAN HOMIE IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF YOUR SINGLE OR A DOUBLE YOU STILL GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF....MAN YOU SHOULD JUST CHALK UP ANOTHER LOSS IT SEEMS TO ME YOUR JUST ASKING FOR ATTENTION BECAUSE YOU FELL OFF AND NOW YOUR FUCKIN HATTING YOU WAS QUIT ASS FUCK IN VEGAS NOW YOUR WOLFING ALL THIS SHIT HOMIE JUST TAKE SOME ADVICE (SINCE YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT) CATCH UP AND DO YOUR HOMEWORK AGAIN ... THE REAL BIG YOU GUYS ARE NOT THE REAL BIG M BECAUSE SOME 1 JUST TOLD ME AND IM NOT GOING 2 SAY SHIT BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOU LIED 2 THE HOLE LAYITLOW*


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 09:56 PM~8974345
> *HEY RAY THIS SHIT DON'T READ RIGHT?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD BUT I AM STILL GOING TO :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:57 PM~8974364
> *LOOK CHIPPER D THEY GOT OFF THEY MUST BE CRYING :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BECAUSE THEY NO WHATS UP


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 09:50 PM~8974265
> *:0  :0
> *


WHAT YOU GOT TO SMOKE MY BOY uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:01 PM~8974405
> *WHAT YOU GOT TO SMOKE MY BOY uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


chippers all day oh yeah and some purple nurple


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8974385
> *MY BAD BUT I AM STILL GOING TO :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:01 PM~8974405
> *WHAT YOU GOT TO SMOKE MY BOY uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


ROCKS DO YOU WANT SOME THATS WHAT HE SMOKES :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 09:03 PM~8974430
> *ROCKS DO YOU WANT SOME THATS WHAT HE SMOKES  :biggrin:
> *


fuck u keep it low pro pookie :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:03 PM~8974430
> *ROCKS DO YOU WANT SOME THATS WHAT HE SMOKES  :biggrin:
> *


NOP I AM GOOD LET ME NO IF YOU GOT SOME KUSH uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:04 PM~8974448
> *NOP I AM GOOD LET ME NO IF YOU GOT SOME KUSH  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


NO KUSH JUST X WANT SOME OR NOT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

IT`S ABOUT TIME MY BOY BUT THEY STARTED TO CRY SO THEY GOT OFF :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE GOT YOU


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:08 PM~8974491
> *IT`S ABOUT TIME MY BOY BUT THEY STARTED TO CRY SO THEY GOT OFF :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WE GOT YOU
> *


O SHIT HE JUST LOGED IN


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 07:47 PM~8972869
> *MAN HOMIE IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF YOUR SINGLE OR A DOUBLE YOU STILL GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF....MAN YOU SHOULD JUST CHALK UP ANOTHER LOSS IT SEEMS TO ME YOUR JUST ASKING FOR ATTENTION BECAUSE YOU FELL OFF AND NOW YOUR FUCKIN HATTING YOU WAS QUIT ASS FUCK IN VEGAS NOW YOUR WOLFING ALL THIS SHIT HOMIE JUST TAKE SOME ADVICE (SINCE YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT) CATCH UP AND DO YOUR HOMEWORK AGAIN ... THE REAL BIG MANIACOS</span> HOMIE...... I THINK YOU GOT YOUR STORY MIXED UP HOMIE WE LAYING THE COMPETITION DOWN STREET AND SHOW HOMEBOY DON'T GET IT TWISTED.........
> *


HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8974483
> *NO KUSH JUST X WANT SOME OR NOT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PASA O YOU DONT NO WHAT THAT MEAN`S PASS IT AM DOWN I WANA FILL GOOD WHEN TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALLSTAR`S GET`S THAT ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8974528
> *PASA O YOU DONT NO WHAT THAT MEAN`S PASS IT AM DOWN I WANA FILL GOOD WHEN TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALLSTAR`S GET`S THAT ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 10:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 10:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


HAHAHAHAH DONT FORGET LOOKING GOOD TO NOT NO 500 $ SHIT :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

:0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:48 PM~8973497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS NOT GONNA CUT IT IT SEEMS 2 ME THAT YOU ARE BUTT HURT CAUSE I SERVED YOU IN VEGAS WHAT CAN I SAY IM ON TOP YOUR THE ONE TRYING 2 PROVE A POINT  2 THE SCENE AND WITH THEM 76 INCHES BE READY THIS WEEKEND I WILL BE BRINGING A SINGLE PUMP      :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOW HIGH IS TRYING 2 BRAKE ME OFF WITH 76 INCHES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT WAY YOU HAD TO HOP A DOUBLE PUMP WITH MY SINGLE PUMP I'M NOT BUT HURT ABOUT ANY THING I BROKE THAT ASS OFF PLENTY OF TIMES :twak:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:15 PM~8974555
> *HAHAHAHAH DONT FORGET LOOKING GOOD TO NOT NO 500 $ SHIT  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO THE CAR WAS 300 $ SHIT


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8974590
> *NO THE CAR WAS 300 $ SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 10:11 PM~8974527
> *HOMIE I WAS WOLFING SHIT IN VEGAS I'LL TALK SHIT TO YOU IN YOUR FACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK I'LL TALK SHIT WHERE EVER I'M AT YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR WHEN YOU GET A CAR THAN COME HOLLA AT ME TILL THEN SHOUT THE FUCK UP
> *


MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown: :twak: DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## mister x

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8974590
> *NO THE CAR WAS 300 $ SHIT
> *


ALL I NO MY BOY CAR IS A LIST 20,0000 THEY ANT GOT SHIT ON HIM AND SINGEL PUMP THAT`S A JOKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


POST PICS OF YOUR RAGS ALBERT


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :0 BIG WORDS!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A HORSE TRAILER AND IF YOU HAVE SOME CASH HE WANTS 10050$ WITH THE CAR IN SIDE AND HIS AUTOGRAPH :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

MUNOZ WHEELS
AND HYDRAULICS
5025 W. STATE ST.
ONTARIO CA 91762



MAN I DON'T WANT TO DO SOMETHING STUPID BY PUTTING A LUXURY SPORT CLIP ON MY CADILLAC 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST TO BE AT YOUR LEVEL COMMON HOMIE GET REAL CHIPPER LITTLE JOHN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8974654
> *POST PICS OF YOUR RAGS ALBERT
> *


IT`S OK BIG RICH DONT YOU GOT ONE THEY ARE JUST MAD BECAUSE THEY CAN`T DO WHAT BIG JOHN DOES  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8974654
> *POST PICS OF YOUR RAGS ALBERT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:27 PM~8974691
> *MUNOZ WHEELS
> AND HYDRAULICS
> 5025 W. STATE ST.
> ONTARIO CA 91762
> MAN I DON'T WANT TO DO SOMETHING STUPID BY PUTTING A LUXURY SPORT CLIP ON MY CADILLAC
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST TO BE AT YOUR LEVEL COMMON HOMIE GET REAL CHIPPER LITTLE JOHN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:26 PM~8974681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS A HORSE  TRAILER  AND IF YOU HAVE SOME CASH HE WANTS 10050$ WITH THE CAR IN SIDE AND HIS AUTOGRAPH  :0
> *


YOU STUPID DOGGIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET OFF LITTLE JOHNS NUT HOW HIGH DID HE GO UP IN YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:29 PM~8974711
> *YOU STUPID DOGGIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET OFF LITTLE JOHNS NUT HOW HIGH DID HE GO UP IN YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:22 PM~8974636
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR NOT EVEN AT MY LEVEL WHEN YOU STEP TO MY LEVEL YOU CAN COME TALK TO ME.... GET A RAG HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIN'T THAT A BITCH YOU COMING OUT WITH A RAGADY ASS 2 DOOR WAGON IN A BAD ASS TRAILER AINT THAT A BITCH :0 YOU SHOULD SELL ME THAT TRAILER FOR MY RAG HOMIE I DON'T PUT A BUNCH OF JUNK TOGETHER AND CALL IT A CAR HOMIE YOU DOING BAD :thumbsdown:  :twak:  DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND SEE WHAT IM PLAYING WITH THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


THATS BE CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THE BRAINS TO BUILD A CAR LIKE THAT YOU'LL DO THE SOME OH SHIT LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE YOU CANT BUILD A CAR THAT DEFFENT I'VE BEEN ON YOUR LEVEL MATTER OF FACT I'VE BEEN PAST THAT LEVEL DAME THERES ALOT OF CHEERLEADERS ON THIS MOTHERFUCKER WHAT COLOR SKRIT U WANT ME TO GET YOU WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP ME LET ME KNOW TILL THAN HOW ABOUT SHUTTING THE FUCK UP :twak: :twak:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:29 PM~8974711
> *YOU STUPID DOGGIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET OFF LITTLE JOHNS NUT HOW HIGH DID HE GO UP IN YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOP HE WENT ALL UP IN YOU GET RIGHT SO STOP CRYING :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:29 PM~8974711
> *YOU STUPID DOGGIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET OFF LITTLE JOHNS NUT IF YOU WANT 2 FUCK HIM LET HIM NO NOT ME AND BUY THE WAY GO FUCK YOUR SELF *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:39 PM~8974733
> *THATS BE CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THE BRAINS TO BUILD A CAR LIKE THAT YOU'LL DO THE SOME OH SHIT LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE YOU CANT BUILD A CAR THAT DEFFENT I'VE BEEN ON YOUR LEVEL MATTER OF FACT I'VE BEEN PAST THAT LEVEL DAME THERES ALOT OF CHEERLEADERS ON THIS MOTHERFUCKER WHAT COLOR SKRIT U WANT ME TO GET YOU WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP ME LET ME KNOW TILL THAN HOW ABOUT SHUTTING THE FUCK UP  :twak:  :twak:
> *


THATS THE SAME THING I WAS THINKING


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

LET ME SAY SUP TO THE HOMIES ***** RAY ,CHIPPER 'D' BIG MIKE ,BIG RICH WHATS CKACKING I HAD TO TALK SHIT TO THESE LAME ASS FOOLS FIRST


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:39 PM~8974737
> *IF YOU WANT 2 FUCK HIM LET HIM NO NOT ME AND BUY THE WAY GO FUCK YOUR SELF
> *


YOU STUPID DOGG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GO FOR WHAT YOU KNOW FUCK YOURSELF YOU'LL GET MORE PUSSY THAT WAY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:39 PM~8974737
> *IF YOU WANT 2 FUCK HIM LET HIM NO NOT ME AND BUY THE WAY GO FUCK YOUR SELF
> *


HE IS STILL CRYING D :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 10:26 PM~8974676
> *:0 BIG WORDS!!!
> *


YA BIG WORDS 4 A LITTLE GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 10:42 PM~8974758
> *LET ME SAY SUP TO THE HOMIES ***** RAY ,CHIPPER 'D' BIG MIKE ,BIG RICH  WHATS CKACKING I HAD TO TALK SHIT TO THESE LAME ASS FOOLS FIRST
> *


WHAT`S UP BIG JOHN WE GOT YOU THEY ARE JUST MAD BECAUSE THEY ANT GOT IT LIKE THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:43 PM~8974767
> *YOU STUPID DOGG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GO FOR WHAT YOU KNOW FUCK YOURSELF YOU'LL GET MORE PUSSY THAT WAY :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GOOD 1 BUT CAN YOU POST UP YOUR RAG 72 DELUXE THAT YOU KEEP ON BRAGGING ABOUT FAT ALBERT


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8974758
> *LET ME SAY SUP TO THE HOMIES ***** RAY ,CHIPPER 'D' BIG MIKE ,BIG RICH  WHATS CKACKING I HAD TO TALK SHIT TO THESE LAME ASS FOOLS FIRST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8974787
> *YA BIG WORDS 4 A LITTLE GIRL :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## big nuts

65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 ARE 'NT RAGS !!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8974758
> *LET ME SAY SUP TO THE HOMIES ***** RAY ,CHIPPER 'D' BIG MIKE ,BIG RICH  WHATS CKACKING I HAD TO TALK SHIT TO THESE LAME ASS FOOLS FIRST
> *


whut up big john get your money homie


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 09:46 PM~8974793
> *THATS A GOOD 1 BUT CAN YOU POST UP YOUR RAG 72 DELUXE THAT YOU KEEP ON BRAGGING ABOUT FAT ALBERT
> *


OHHHH DAMN


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 10:39 PM~8974733
> *THATS BE CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THE BRAINS TO BUILD A CAR LIKE THAT YOU'LL DO THE SOME OH SHIT LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE YOU CANT BUILD A CAR THAT DEFFENT I'VE BEEN ON YOUR LEVEL MATTER OF FACT I'VE BEEN PAST THAT LEVEL DAME THERES ALOT OF CHEERLEADERS ON THIS MOTHERFUCKER WHAT COLOR SKRIT U WANT ME TO GET YOU WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP ME LET ME KNOW TILL THAN HOW ABOUT SHUTTING THE FUCK UP  :twak:  :twak:
> *


YOU THE ONE CRYING CAUSE YOU GOT BROKE OFF WITH YOUR HEAVY ASS SINGLE PUMP AS FOR COLORS WHAT COLOR G-STRING YOU WANT ME TO GET YOU WHEN YOU GET BROKE OFF AGAIN BY THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE... I AIN'T INTO CHIPPING HOMIE ID RATHER WATCH YOU AND YOUR CHIPPIN ALL STARS SO HOW HIGH DID YOU GO UP IN CHIPPIN D OR I MEAN PINK LIPS CAUSE THATS AS HIGH AS YOUR GOING TO GO NOW YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8974758
> *LET ME SAY SUP TO THE HOMIES ***** RAY ,CHIPPER 'D' BIG MIKE ,BIG RICH  WHATS CKACKING I HAD TO TALK SHIT TO THESE LAME ASS FOOLS FIRST
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8974654
> *POST PICS OF YOUR RAGS ALBERT
> *


BIG RICH POST SOME OFF YOUER RAG SHOW THEM HOW IT`S DONE


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:46 PM~8974793
> *THATS A GOOD 1 BUT CAN YOU POST UP YOUR RAG 72 DELUXE THAT YOU KEEP ON BRAGGING ABOUT FAT ALBERT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 10:26 PM~8974676
> *:0 BIG WORDS!!!
> *


THEN YOU MUST NOT KNOW WHO I AM HOMIE....


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8974787
> *YA BIG WORDS 4 A LITTLE GIRL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:47 PM~8974810
> *:cheesy:
> OHHHH DAMN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:48 PM~8974820
> *YOU THE ONE CRYING CAUSE YOU GOT BROKE OFF WITH YOUR HEAVY ASS SINGLE PUMP AS FOR COLORS WHAT COLOR G-STRING YOU WANT ME TO GET YOU WHEN YOU GET BROKE OFF AGAIN BY THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE... I AIN'T INTO CHIPPING HOMIE ID RATHER WATCH YOU AND YOUR CHIPPIN ALL STARS SO HOW HIGH DID YOU GO UP IN CHIPPIN D OR I MEAN PINK LIPS CAUSE THATS AS HIGH AS YOUR GOING TO GO NOW YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


THE LAST CAR THAT YOU SAID YOU HAD WAS A 1947 PINTO AND YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE THE MAN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:46 PM~8974793
> *THATS A GOOD 1 BUT CAN YOU POST UP YOUR RAG 72 DELUXE THAT YOU KEEP ON BRAGGING ABOUT FAT ALBERT
> *


YOUR STUPID HOMIE POST SOME OF YOUR JUNK HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT I COULD BUILD DOGGIE I AIN'T TRIPPIN :biggrin: AT LEAST I DIDN'T GET BROKE OFF BY THE GOODTIMES CAR :0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 09:49 PM~8974826
> *BIG RICH POST SOME OFF YOUER RAG SHOW THEM HOW IT`S DONE
> *


IN TIME


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:52 PM~8974857
> *THE LAST CAR THAT YOU SAID YOU HAD WAS A 1947 PINTO AND YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE THE MAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:50 PM~8974839
> *THEN YOU MUST NOT KNOW WHO I AM HOMIE....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: NAH I KNOW WHO YOU ARE , MAKES NO DIFFRANCE IT'S ALL ABOUT FUN BUT IF YOU TALK BIG YOU MUST SHOW BIG, YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

SPIKE HAS A RAG TOO


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 09:54 PM~8974881
> *SPIKE HAS A RAG TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:53 PM~8974867
> *IN TIME
> *


THAT`S RIGHT SHOW THEM HOW THE REAL BIG M DOES IT O NO I MEAN THE BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8974881
> *SPIKE HAS A RAG TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: YOUR FAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8974871
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: NAH I KNOW WHO YOU ARE , MAKES NO DIFFRANCE IT'S ALL ABOUT FUN BUT IF YOU TALK BIG YOU MUST SHOW BIG, YOU KNOW!!!!!
> *


DON'T TRIP PLAYER ITS ALL IN MY PANTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8974881
> *SPIKE HAS A RAG TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THAT`S NOT THE ONLY ONE YOU WONT SOME GET SOME NOW STOP CRYING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8974881
> *SPIKE HAS A RAG TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 10:57 PM~8974902
> *:angry:
> :angry:  :angry: YOUR FAT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNEW YOU HAD HABIB IN YOU


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 09:54 PM~8974871
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: NAH I KNOW WHO YOU ARE , MAKES NO DIFFRANCE IT'S ALL ABOUT FUN BUT IF YOU TALK BIG YOU MUST SHOW BIG, YOU KNOW!!!!!
> *


IF HE SHOWS YOU SOMETHING ITS GOING 2 BE A HAMBURGER THATS THE ONLY THING ON HIM BIG OTHER THEN HIS BELLY


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8974902
> *:angry:
> :angry:  :angry: YOUR FAT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:59 PM~8974921
> *IF HE SHOWS YOU SOMETHING ITS GOING 2 BE A HAMBURGER THATS THE ONLY THING ON HIM BIG OTHER THEN HIS BELLY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8974907
> *DON'T TRIP PLAYER ITS ALL IN MY PANTS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


UP IN THE BACK HUH!! PLAYER, BUTLIKE YOU SAID DON'T TRIP, THIS IS ALL FOR FUN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 10:59 PM~8974921
> *IF HE SHOWS YOU SOMETHING ITS GOING 2 BE A HAMBURGER THATS THE ONLY THING ON HIM BIG OTHER THEN HIS BELLY
> *


NO..NO..NO.. YOU WERE THE BUNS I JUST PROVIDED THE MEAT IN YOUR BURGER :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:48 PM~8974820
> *YOU THE ONE CRYING CAUSE YOU GOT BROKE OFF WITH YOUR HEAVY ASS SINGLE PUMP AS FOR COLORS WHAT COLOR G-STRING YOU WANT ME TO GET YOU WHEN YOU GET BROKE OFF AGAIN BY THE REAL SINGLE PUMP ACE... I AIN'T INTO CHIPPING HOMIE ID RATHER WATCH YOU AND YOUR CHIPPIN ALL STARS SO HOW HIGH DID YOU GO UP IN CHIPPIN D OR I MEAN PINK LIPS CAUSE THATS AS HIGH AS YOUR GOING TO GO NOW YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


HEAVY I'M NOT THE ONE THAT BUILDS CARS THAT FALL ON THERE SIDES :roflmao: SO YOU KNOW GO AHEAD AND SHUTTHE FUCK UP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:01 PM~8974944
> *NO..NO..NO.. YOU WERE THE BUNS I JUST PROVIDED THE MEAT IN YOUR BURGER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

]TRUUCHA WHAT THE FUCK MAN


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 11:06 PM~8974974
> *]TRUUCHA WHAT THE FUCK MAN
> *


*GIVE ME 5 MINUTES*


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 09:38 PM~8974093
> *yeah we can smoke like phil jackson after his wins
> so who is the real big m
> *


WHER YOU AT BIG DOG PUFF PUFF GIVE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 10 2007, 10:06 PM~8974977
> *GIVE ME 5 MINUTES
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE STILL SUCKED MY DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 10:47 PM~8974809
> *whut up big john get your money homie
> *


OH YA :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 11:03 PM~8974962
> *HEAVY I'M NOT THE ONE THAT BUILDS CARS THAT FALL ON THERE SIDES  :roflmao: SO YOU KNOW GO AHEAD AND SHUTTHE FUCK UP
> *


LOOK BIG JOHN IF HE WAS TO BILT A CAR LIKE YOU THIS HOW HE WOULD BE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: THEN HE WILL CALL YOU TO HELP HIM LIKE THIS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

THE BIG'' M '' UP IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8974990
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE STILL SUCKED MY DICK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin: O NO HE ANT PUFFING HE SUKING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 10:10 PM~8974997
> *LOOK BIG JOHN IF HE WAS TO BILT A CAR LIKE YOU THIS HOW HE WOULD BE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: THEN HE WILL CALL YOU TO HELP HIM LIKE THIS :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8975013
> *THE BIG'' M '' UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think we got a winner


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 10 2007, 11:12 PM~8975013
> *THE BIG'' M '' UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT`S A CAR CLUB AND THE REAL MAJESTICS BUT THEY DONT NO SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8975013
> *THE BIG'' M '' UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK NOW I NO WHAT THE BIG M LOOKS LIKE THANKS 4 THE PIC BECAUSE SOME 1 LIED 2 ME


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 11:10 PM~8974997
> *LOOK BIG JOHN IF HE WAS TO BILT A CAR LIKE YOU THIS HOW HE WOULD BE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: THEN HE WILL CALL YOU TO HELP HIM LIKE THIS :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS RIGHT MY BOY :roflmao: :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8974980
> *WHER YOU AT BIG DOG PUFF PUFF GIVE uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


wassapening


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 10 2007, 11:12 PM~8975013
> *THE BIG'' M '' UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT THE O,G BIG 'M'


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 11:18 PM~8975060
> *wassapening
> *


PUFF PUFF PASS COME ON MAN AND YOU NO THIS uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 10:20 PM~8975069
> *PUFF PUFF PASS COME ON MAN AND YOU NO THIS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


its getting hot it here que no


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 11:10 PM~8974997
> *LOOK BIG JOHN IF HE WAS TO BILT A CAR LIKE YOU THIS HOW HE WOULD BE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: THEN HE WILL CALL YOU TO HELP HIM LIKE THIS :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:nono: :nono: WHAT YOU GOT... DON'T TELL ME ANOTHER FUCKIN TOWNCAR COMMON HOMIE THAT WAS PLAYED OUT IN 99 YOU ARE ONE TO TALK I DON'T BUILD JUNK HOMIE THATS WHERE WE ARE DIFFERENT DON'T GET IT TWISTED


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8975077
> *its getting hot it here que no
> *


WHAT UP BIG MIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8975083
> *WHAT UP BIG MIKE... :biggrin:
> *


chillin checking out this soap opera


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 11:24 PM~8975093
> *chillin checking out this soap opera
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8975080
> *:nono:  :nono: WHAT YOU GOT... DON'T TELL ME ANOTHER FUCKIN TOWNCAR COMMON HOMIE THAT WAS PLAYED OUT IN 99 YOU ARE ONE TO TALK
> *


YUP BIG BALLS ALL UP IN YOU I WILL BE OUTHER ON SUNDAY DONT FOR GET YOUER CAR NOT YOUER FRIEND`S OK NOW STOP CRYING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8975093
> *chillin checking out this soap opera
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 10:28 PM~8975111
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 10:28 PM~8975111
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


: David 1, Long Beach Edition, lowriderbob, mister x, dena4life-D*,<span style=\'color:blue\'>Big nene 1, *alex75, big nuts
NEW COMMERS TO THE SOAP OPERA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 11:26 PM~8975100
> *YUP BIG BALLS ALL UP IN YOU I WILL BE OUTHER ON SUNDAY DONT FOR GET YOUER CAR NOT YOUER FRIEND`S OK NOW STOP CRYING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT HOMIE ONLY IF YOU KNEW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ASK YOUR MEMBERS THEY SEEN MY SHIT KNOW GO PLAY WITH YOUR MODELS HOMIE


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 10:28 PM~8975114
> *que onda
> *


QUE ROLLO!! QUE HAY DE NUEVO , PUES AQUI CON LA NOVELA DE LAS CALLES, COMO VEZ!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

well after all this shit talking it's time 4 bed hope it's all good if we did'ent talk shit it b no fun all u fuckers R good guys good nigth!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 10:32 PM~8975136
> *well after all this shit talking  it's time 4 bed hope it's all good if we did'ent talk shit  it b no fun all u fuckers  R good guys  good nigth!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD NIGHT SPOOKY HALIBADAMAJAD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 11:32 PM~8975136
> *well after all this shit talking  it's time 4 bed hope it's all good if we did'ent talk shit  it b no fun all u fuckers  R good guys  good nigth!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE YOUR BITCH ASS 2 BED THAN :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 11:30 PM~8975127
> *SHIT HOMIE ONLY IF YOU KNEW  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ASK YOUR MEMBERS THEY SEEN MY SHIT KNOW GO PLAY WITH YOUR MODELS HOMIE
> *


YOU STILL DONT POST YOUER CAR WE WAITING


----------



## mister x

the novela needs a name 
what about days of our lives


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 11:32 PM~8975136
> *well after all this shit talking  it's time 4 bed hope it's all good if we did'ent talk shit  it b no fun all u fuckers  R good guys  good nigth!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD NIGHT BIG DOG KEEP PUTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG M :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 10:35 PM~8975151
> *the novela needs a name
> what about days of our lives
> *


NO CHIPPERS GONE WILD


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 11:35 PM~8975151
> *the novela needs a name
> what about days of our lives
> *


I TU NO SEAS HOTO COMPA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 10:39 PM~8975165
> *I TU NO SEAS HOTO COMPA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 10 2007, 10:35 PM~8975151
> *the novela needs a name
> what about days of our lives
> *


WHAT ABOUT EL PESO NO ES TODO????

OR LA HOPPING GAVIOLTA??????????????

OR HOW ABOUT AS THE WHEELS TURN???

OR AL OTRO LADO DEL BUMBER???

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8975149
> *YOU STILL DONT POST YOUER CAR WE WAITING
> *


THIS IS WHAT IVE BUILT HOMIE
























AND IT WAS MINE NOW LETS SEE YOUR RAGGEDY PEICE OF SHIT 4 DOOR LINCOLN...ILL POST UP MORE OF MY RAGS TOMMORROW :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 11:40 PM~8975170
> *WHAT ABOUT EL PESO NO ES TODO????
> 
> OR LA HOPPING GAVIOLTA??????????????
> 
> OR HOW ABOUT AS THE WHEELS TURN???
> 
> OR AL OTRO LADO DEL BUMBER???
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OR LA HOPPING GAVIOLTA THAT`S GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 10:42 PM~8975179
> *OR LA HOPPING GAVIOLTA THAT`S GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ERES NOVELERO RAY LA NETA!!!!!! 
YOU BE STUCK WATCHING LA GAVIOTA HUH??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

im out


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8975149
> *YOU STILL DONT POST YOUER CAR WE WAITING
> *


AND THATS JUST THE HARD TOP THAT I HAVE BUILT HOMIE OUT OF SEVERAL NOW WHERES YOUR PEICE OF SHIT AT???? :0


----------



## jaemanadero

GOOD NIGHT ALL , IT'S BEEN A GOOD NIGHT ALL IN FUN STAY UP AND STAY BIG M!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 10 2007, 10:41 PM~8975177
> *THIS IS WHAT IVE BUILT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT WAS MINE NOW LETS SEE YOUR RAGGEDY PEICE OF SHIT 4 DOOR LINCOLN...ILL POST UP MORE OF MY RAGS TOMMORROW  :0
> *



THIS LOOKS LIKE A GIRLS CAR ? DOES THIS CAR BELONG 2 THE SINGER PRINCE BUY THE WAY IS THE NAME OF THE CAR PURPLE RAIN OR WHAT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

KNOW IM STILL WAITING HOMIE........... THATS WHAT I THOUGHT YOU PROBABLY DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TALKING ALL THAT SHIT YOUR A JOKE


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT BE BACK 10-11-07


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 11:46 PM~8975196
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE A GIRLS CAR ? DOES THIS CAR BELONG 2 THE SINGER PRINCE BUY THE WAY IS THE NAME OF THE CAR PURPLE RAIN OR WHAT[/size]
> *


I THINK JUST THE BUMPER ON THIS CAR LOOKS BETTER THAN ALL YOUR CAR PUT TOGETHER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 10 2007, 11:46 PM~8975196
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE A GIRLS CAR ? DOES THIS CAR BELONG 2 THE SINGER PRINCE BUY THE WAY IS THE NAME OF THE CAR PURPLE RAIN OR WHAT[/size]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna

Wow this shit went 4rm triple h getting served by locos 4 life 2 seeing who's the real big m this shit is about hopping and by the way my club don't hop its own members where's the unity


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 11:53 PM~8975224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND WHAT YOU LAUGHING ABOUT HOMIE THIS CAR WAS CLEANER ALL THE SHIT YOU BUILD AND IT AIN'T PINK LIKE YOUR G-STRING OR THE ELCO"S :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 10 2007, 11:56 PM~8975236
> *Wow this shit went 4rm triple h getting served by locos 4 life 2 seeing who's the real big m this shit is about hopping and by the way my club don't hop its own members where's the unity
> *


ABOUT TIME SOMEONE JOINS THE FUN FROM THE REAL BIG "M" MANIACOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

IM STILL WAITING FOR SOME LITTLE KID TO POST UP PICTURES OF HIS BIKE :roflmao: :roflmao: WERES YOUR CAR AT HOMIE NOT YOUR FREINDS CAR EITHER CHUMP DON'T EVER TRY TO CALL MY BLUFF HOMEBOY.......


----------



## joker aka stunna

What's up nene the kids are going crazy on this topic


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 11 2007, 12:12 AM~8975013
> *THE BIG'' M '' UP IN HERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That don't count, you'll let anyone wear a shirt :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 11 2007, 12:17 AM~8975323
> *That don't count, you'll let anyone wear a shirt :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

all the cars seemed to do good and yes props to happy he did 92 but u know still got to fuck with you. and yes switch man did win just wished i could've got thre sooner and big props to NENE beat up on all those double on the real why do they need 2 pumps to hit 50 inches oh well The first should be goodand big props to Sam from hi/low for keepin it real


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 12:05 AM~8975278
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR SOME LITTLE KID TO POST UP PICTURES OF HIS BIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao: WERES YOUR CAR AT HOMIE NOT YOUR FREINDS CAR EITHER CHUMP DON'T EVER TRY TO CALL MY BLUFF HOMEBOY.......
> *


LOOK IF I NEW HOW TO POST MY PIC OF MY CAR I WOULD BECAUSE THAT PICE OF SHIT ANT GOT SHIT ON ME SO BERING IT ON SUNDAY I GOT YOU NOW IF YOU REALY WANA SEE A NICE CAR WAIT TILL TOMAROW OR YOU CAN GO TO MAJESTICS CC PAG1631 I GOT THAT PICE OF SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:28 PM~8975358
> *all the cars seemed to do good and yes props to happy he did 92 but u know still got to fuck with you. and yes switch man did win just wished i could've got thre sooner and big props to NENE beat up on all those double on the real why do they need 2 pumps to hit 50 inches oh well The first should be goodand big props to Sam from hi/low for keepin it real
> *


WHATS UP WHITE BOY WHY DID YOU NOT HOPP HI LOW ? O IN NO YOU YOU PICK AND CHOOSE LIKE A GIRL


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 09:54 PM~8974881
> *SPIKE HAS A RAG TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 12:38 AM~8975382
> *WHATS UP WHITE BOY WHY DID YOU NOT HOPP HI LOW ? O IN NO YOU YOU PICK AND CHOOSE LIKE A GIRL
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 12:28 AM~8975359
> *LOOK IF I NEW HOW TO POST MY PIC OF MY CAR I WOULD BECAUSE THAT PICE OF SHIT ANT GOT SHIT ON ME SO BERING IT ON SUNDAY I GOT YOU NOW IF YOU REALY WANA SEE A NICE CAR WAIT TILL TOMAROW OR YOU CAN GO TO MAJESTICS CC PAG1631 I GOT THAT PICE OF SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP THATS WHAT I THOUGHT LETS SEE YOUR CAR THAT YOU BUILT HOMIE...NOT YOUR FREINDS CAR HOMIE I BUILT MY CARS FROM SCRATCH DID THE BODY AND PAINTED IT MYSELF AS FOR A PEICE OF SHIT I AIN'T GOT NO 4 DOOR HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: IM OUT HOMIE...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 01:43 AM~8975397
> *YUP THATS WHAT I THOUGHT LETS SEE YOUR CAR THAT YOU BUILT HOMIE...NOT YOUR FREINDS CAR HOMIE I BUILT MY CARS FROM SCRATCH DID THE BODY AND PAINTED IT MYSELF AS FOR A PEICE OF SHIT I AIN'T GOT NO 4 DOOR HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM OUT HOMIE...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your such a bully :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 12:43 AM~8975397
> *YUP THATS WHAT I THOUGHT LETS SEE YOUR CAR THAT YOU BUILT HOMIE...NOT YOUR FREINDS CAR HOMIE I BUILT MY CARS FROM SCRATCH DID THE BODY AND PAINTED IT MYSELF AS FOR A PEICE OF SHIT I AIN'T GOT NO 4 DOOR HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM OUT HOMIE...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I BUILT MY CAR IN THE BACK YARD TO DID MY OWN WORK TO YOU BETTER ASK SOMEONE BEFOR YOU START AGEN SO I WILL SEE YOU TO CHOP UP THAT PICE OF SHIT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 11 2007, 12:44 AM~8975399
> *your such a bully  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU TOO BETHER WITH YOUER WOPING 40INCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

*WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON IN HERE*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:28 PM~8975358
> *all the cars seemed to do good and yes props to happy he did 92 but u know still got to fuck with you. and yes switch man did win just wished i could've got thre sooner and big props to NENE beat up on all those double on the real why do they need 2 pumps to hit 50 inches oh well The first should be goodand big props to Sam from hi/low for keepin it real
> *


YOU SHOULD GIVE HI LOW PROPS 4 NOT BUSTING YOUR ASS THE PIC SHOW YOUR CAR MAYBE 95" OR 96" HI LOW 105" OR MORE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 10 2007, 11:47 PM~8975407
> *I BUILT MY CAR IN THE BACK YARD TO DID MY OWN WORK TO YOU BETTER ASK SOMEONE BEFOR YOU START AGEN SO I WILL SEE YOU TO CHOP UP THAT PICE OF SHIT  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 12:38 AM~8975382
> *WHATS UP WHITE BOY WHY DID YOU NOT HOPP HI LOW ? O IN NO YOU YOU PICK AND CHOOSE LIKE A GIRL
> *


after I cleared the the stick his brother said it looked even and mando wouldn't nose


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 12:50 AM~8975419
> *WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON IN HERE
> *


JOEY GO ON MAJESTICS CC. PAG 1631 AND POST TOWN CAR ON THIS PAG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

by the way were was that bust ass caprice heard you guys cheesed up when you saw the stick


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:52 PM~8975429
> *after I cleared the the stick his brother said it looked even and mando wouldn't nose
> *


WHAT A LIE GO 2 BEAD WITH THAT SHIT LOOK AT THE PIC


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:55 PM~8975439
> *by the way were was that bust ass caprice heard you guys cheesed up when you saw the stick
> *


NO WE BROKE THE CAR THE NIGHT BEFORE WE NOT LIKE YOU WE HOPPED THE FIRST DAY WE GOT 2 VEGAS SO EAT ASS


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 12:55 AM~8975442
> *WHAT A LIE GO 2 BEAD WITH THAT SHIT LOOK AT THE PIC
> *


well I 'm pretty sure If they were confident they 'd be on here talking a gang shit but they know so thats that as for you the black lincoln looked good all47 inches of it fucking chipper


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 12:47 AM~8975407
> *I BUILT MY CAR IN THE BACK YARD TO DID MY OWN WORK TO YOU BETTER ASK SOMEONE BEFOR YOU START AGEN SO I WILL SEE YOU TO CHOP UP THAT PICE OF SHIT  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LET`S HAVE SOMEMORE FUN TOMAROW IT`S ALL GOOD AND IF NOT TOMAROW THEN SUNDAY WHEN I GET THAT ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:59 PM~8975450
> *well I 'm pretty sure If they were confident they 'd be on here talking a gang shit but they know so thats that as for you the black lincoln looked good all47 inches of it fucking chipper
> *



47" BEAT YOUR BOY SO SHUT UP AND COME SE THE CAPRICE WITH YOUR G BODY "


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 12:59 AM~8975450
> *well I 'm pretty sure If they were confident they 'd be on here talking a gang shit but they know so thats that as for you the black lincoln looked good all47 inches of it fucking chipper
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT THIS BITCH BE BACK


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 01:03 AM~8975456
> *47" BEAT YOUR BOY SO SHUT UP AND COME SE THE CAPRICE WITH YOUR G BODY "[/size]
> *


thats funny you told me you seen my car clear the stick its all good chippn D we know whats up


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 01:03 AM~8975458
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 12:47 AM~8975407
> *I BUILT MY CAR IN THE BACK YARD TO DID MY OWN WORK TO YOU BETTER ASK SOMEONE BEFOR YOU START AGEN SO I WILL SEE YOU TO CHOP UP THAT PICE OF SHIT  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE THAT THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY ABOUT YOUR BAD LUCK HOMIE I SOLD MY PEICE OF SHIT ALREADY FOR SOME GOOD FEDIA TOO ITS ALL GOOD WHEN YOU COULD SELL YOUR PEICE OF SHIT FOR THE RIGHT MONEY MAYBE YOU COULD STEP UP TO MY LEVEL UNTIL THEN YOUR IS STILL A 4 DOOR JUNK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 12:50 AM~8975419
> *WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON IN HERE
> *


WHAT UP JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> all the cars seemed to do good and yes props to happy he did 92 but u know still got to fuck with you. and yes switch man did win just wished i could've got thre sooner and big props to NENE beat up on all those double on the real why do they need 2 pumps to hit 50 inches oh well The first should be goodand big props to Sam from hi/low for keepin it real
> [/quo :wave: :wave: im coming soon don even trip with some new gators!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 10 2007, 09:47 PM~8974810
> *:cheesy:
> OHHHH DAMN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 12:54 AM~8975436
> *JOEY GO ON MAJESTICS CC. PAG 1631 AND POST TOWN CAR ON THIS PAG :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











*HERE YOU GO*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its a 4 door :roflmao:
A NO DISRESPEST TO MAJESTICS IVE BEEN GETTING SOME PHONE CALLS ALREADY ALOT OF YOU GUYS ARE MY HOMIES SO ILL QUIT WHILE IM AHEAD WE WILL JUST LEAVE IT LIKE THAT....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

YES IM IN HERE READING MUTHAFUCKERS ILL LET THE CARS DO THE TALK TEAM ALLSTARS AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN GETTING STARTED AGAIN WITH JUST 75 INCHES THATS RIGHT LIMITED CAR CLUB THOUGHT YOU KNEW


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 08:34 AM~8976379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its a 4 door :roflmao:
> *


DONT TRIP THEN HE MIGHT MAKE IT A TWO DOOR LINCOLN LIKE THEY DID THE WAGON IT COULD HAPPEN


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 08:41 AM~8976415
> *DONT TRIP THEN HE MIGHT MAKE IT A TWO DOOR LINCOLN LIKE THEY DID THE WAGON IT COULD HAPPEN
> *


ITS STILL A 4 DOOR TAXI HOMIE THAT AIN'T NO LOWRIDER UNTIL THEN IM OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 01:23 AM~8975481
> *WHAT UP JOEY :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS UP BIG DOG*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8976404
> *YES IM IN HERE READING MUTHAFUCKERS ILL LET THE CARS DO THE TALK TEAM ALLSTARS AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN GETTING STARTED AGAIN WITH JUST 75 INCHES THATS RIGHT LIMITED CAR CLUB THOUGHT YOU KNEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8976404
> *YES IM IN HERE READING MUTHAFUCKERS ILL LET THE CARS DO THE TALK TEAM ALLSTARS AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN GETTING STARTED AGAIN WITH JUST 75 INCHES THATS RIGHT LIMITED CAR CLUB THOUGHT YOU KNEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HOPE YOU DON'T GET TEAM ALL STARS TATTOOED ON YOU :0 OG TEAM LOCOS 4 LIFE IS FOR LIFE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:58 AM~8976498
> *WHATS UP BIG DOG
> *


MAN CRUIZE BY HAVN'T SEEN YOU IN A MINUTE


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8974079
> *BY ANY CHANCE COULD YOU GUYS WAIT TILL THE FIRST, I KINDA CAN'T GET OUT RIGHT KNOW??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats a good one.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

YES IDI BUILD A NEW CAR AND YOU HAVENT YOU TALK ABOUT A RAG AND STILL CHEER FOR YOUR BOY JOHNIE BUILD A CAR AND THAT STUCK SHIT YOU HAD ON THE ROLLN VIDEO THATS JUNK YOU GET ALL HAPPY ABOUT STUCK AT SIXTY INCHES


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

BY THE WAY ROOSTER STILL AINT SERVED ME YET IN THE LAST THREE YEARS HE BEEN TRYING TO MAKE A COME BACK YOU TALK ABOUT ME SO MUCH YOU PROBABLY DREAM WITH ME I GUES YOURE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 09:22 AM~8976632
> *YES IDI BUILD A NEW CAR AND YOU HAVENT YOU TALK ABOUT A RAG AND STILL CHEER FOR YOUR BOY JOHNIE BUILD A CAR AND THAT STUCK SHIT YOU HAD ON THE ROLLN VIDEO THATS JUNK YOU GET ALL HAPPY ABOUT STUCK AT SIXTY INCHES
> *


YOU WERE THE KING OF GETTING STUCK MY HOPPER HIT 80 COMING BACK DOWN ASK YOUR BOY CHIPPIN D ABOUT THE GREEN CAPRICE THE CUTLASS ON THE VIDEO WAS MY HOMIE NACHO'S CAR AND HE'S HAPPY WITH HIS CAR YOUR STILL TRYING TO GET YOUR BLUE CAR TO WORK WHY DON'T YOU ASK HUGO FOR HELP AND QUIT PLAYING IT WILL COME OUT FASTER AND MAYBE YOU WILL LEARN SOMETHING LIKE I SAID SILLY RABBIT TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

LIKE THE HOMIE BIG RICH SAYS 

" AYE CHISME "

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


THAT 4 DOOR IS GOING DIG YOU OUT ON SUNDAY BY THE WAY JOEY GOOD LOOKING ON THE PIC NO I AM GOING FIND MY OLD PIC OFF CADI I HAD SIGEL PUMP 2 DOOR JUST LIKE THAT PICE OFF SHIT YOU GOT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 08:41 AM~8976415
> *DONT TRIP THEN HE MIGHT MAKE IT A TWO DOOR LINCOLN LIKE THEY DID THE WAGON IT COULD HAPPEN
> *


DONT TELL THEM THAT THEN THER GOING TO BE :0 :0 :0 :0 WITH THAT PICE OFF SHIT 2 DOOR


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8976673
> *BY THE WAY ROOSTER STILL AINT SERVED ME YET IN THE LAST THREE YEARS HE BEEN TRYING TO MAKE A COME BACK YOU TALK ABOUT ME SO MUCH YOU PROBABLY DREAM WITH ME I GUES YOURE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 09:51 AM~8976791
> *THAT 4 DOOR IS GOING DIG YOU OUT ON SUNDAY BY THE WAY JOEY GOOD LOOKING ON THE PIC NO I AM GOING FIND MY OLD PIC OFF CADI I HAD SIGEL PUMP 2 DOOR JUST LIKE THAT PICE OFF SHIT YOU GOT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I SAID I GOT PAID FOR MY CAR HOMIE YOU OWN A TAXI LOWRIDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8976698
> *YOU WERE THE KING OF GETTING STUCK MY HOPPER HIT 80 COMING BACK DOWN ASK YOUR BOY CHIPPIN D ABOUT THE GREEN CAPRICE THE CUTLASS ON THE VIDEO WAS MY HOMIE NACHO'S CAR AND HE'S HAPPY WITH HIS CAR YOUR STILL TRYING TO GET YOUR BLUE CAR TO WORK WHY DON'T YOU ASK HUGO FOR HELP AND QUIT PLAYING IT WILL COME OUT FASTER AND MAYBE YOU WILL LEARN SOMETHING LIKE I SAID SILLY RABBIT TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS
> *


LIKE YOU SED MY FRIEND NOT YOU SO SHOUT THE FUCK UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8976673
> *BY THE WAY ROOSTER STILL AINT SERVED ME YET IN THE LAST THREE YEARS HE BEEN TRYING TO MAKE A COME BACK YOU TALK ABOUT ME SO MUCH YOU PROBABLY DREAM WITH ME I GUES YOURE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM
> *


 :twak: GET IT RIGHT MANIACOS HOMIE THOUGHT YOU KNEW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 09:54 AM~8976806
> *DONT TELL THEM THAT THEN THER GOING TO BE :0  :0  :0  :0 WITH THAT PICE OFF SHIT 2 DOOR
> *


GO AHEAD HOMIE FLUNT THAT JUNK TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STEP UP TO MY LEVEL HOMIE THEN TALK YOUR SHIT UNTIL THEN YOU STILL OWN JUNK BACKYARD BULLSHIT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 08:01 AM~8976519
> *I HOPE YOU DON'T GET TEAM ALL STARS TATTOOED ON YOU  :0 OG TEAM LOCOS 4 LIFE IS FOR LIFE
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


THIS IS NOT NO TAXI I GOT MY CAR NEW AND I OLNY GOT 20,0000 MIELS ON SUNDAY WHEN YOU BREING THAT PICE OFF SHIT I WILL SHOW YOU TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 09:56 AM~8976824
> *LIKE YOU SED MY FRIEND NOT YOU SO SHOUT THE FUCK UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I SAID CHALK IT UP AND START AGAIN MAYBE ASK HUGO FOR ADVICE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:00 AM~8976849
> *THIS IS NOT NO TAXI I GOT MY CAR NEW AND I OLNY GOT 20,0000 MIELS ON SUNDAY WHEN YOU BREING THAT PICE OFF SHIT I WILL SHOW YOU TAXI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


STILL A TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:02 AM~8976860
> *LIKE I SAID CHALK IT UP AND START AGAIN MAYBE ASK HUGO FOR ADVICE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SAYING ALL THIS SHIT AND YOU ANT GOING TO BETHER TO HOP HOW SAD ARE YOU GET A LIFE AND STOP SAY MY FRIENDS CAR BERING THAT CADI YOU GOT NOT YOUER FRIENDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2007, 10:00 AM~8976848
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ARE YOU CRYING A RIVER :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:04 AM~8976872
> *STILL A TAXI :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF MAKE YOU HAPPY CALLING IT TAXI THEN IT`S ALL GOOD AND GAME BUT IN THE END I AM GOING TO BUST THAT ASS ON SUNDAY WITH MY CAR NOT MY FRIENDS CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

MY DAY AT WORK IS GOING TO GO FAST TODAY, AND JUST WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOPPER GUYS FOR MAKING YOUR CARS JUMP.

THANKS NEXT THING YOU KNOW IT WILL BE FRIDAY. 

TTT 
FOR THE HOPPING GAME.


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:08 AM~8976888
> *ARE YOU CRYING A RIVER  :biggrin:
> *


NO THAT WAS YOU LAST NIGHT I DONT NEED TO CRY MY CAR WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Oct 11 2007, 10:11 AM~8976917
> *MY DAY AT WORK IS GOING TO GO FAST TODAY, AND JUST WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOPPER GUYS FOR MAKING YOUR CARS JUMP.
> 
> THANKS NEXT THING YOU KNOW IT WILL BE FRIDAY.
> 
> TTT
> FOR THE HOPPING GAME.
> *


WHAT`S UP CICO KID WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS SHIT HEAD IT`S 2007 AND HE JUST GOT A 2 DOOR WHEN WE WHER DOING THAT IN 2001 AND ALL 90 OUT AND HOPPING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 01:22 AM~8975480
> *SO THATS WHY IT LOOKS LIKE THAT THEN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SORRY ABOUT YOUR BAD LUCK HOMIE I SOLD MY PEICE OF SHIT ALREADY FOR SOME GOOD FEDIA TOO ITS ALL GOOD WHEN YOU COULD SELL YOUR PEICE OF SHIT FOR THE RIGHT MONEY MAYBE YOU COULD STEP UP TO MY LEVEL UNTIL THEN YOUR IS STILL A 4 DOOR JUNK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF YOU SOLD YOUER PICE OF SHIT THEN WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO HOPP ME WITH YOUER FRIEND CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:07 AM~8976887
> *I SAYING ALL THIS SHIT AND YOU ANT GOING TO BETHER TO HOP HOW SAD ARE YOU GET A LIFE AND STOP SAY MY FRIENDS CAR BERING THAT CADI YOU GOT NOT YOUER FRIENDS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FIRST OF ALL LEARN HOW TO WRITE HOMIE.... SECOND I DON'T KNOW WERE YOUR COMING OUT WITH YOUR FREINDS CAR YOU STUPID ELIDERATE MOTHER FUCKER AND YOU GET A LIFE OR YOU ALREADY GOT ONE WITH YOUR TAXI YOU MUST LOVE MY NUTS YOU BEEN SWINGING ON THEM SINCE LAST NIGHT :0 OH YAH I SEEN THAT CHIPPIN ASS LICOLN TAXI IN VEGAS YOU SAY ITS A HOPPER THATS JUNK HOMIE GET REAL IM GONE HOMIE QUIT WASTING MY TIME


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:31 AM~8977074
> *IF YOU SOLD YOUER PICE OF SHIT THEN WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO HOPP ME WITH YOUER FRIEND CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GOT A CAR FOR YOUR ASS HOMIE I GOT MORE THEN ONE HOMIE NOT LIKE YOU WITH A TAXI DREAM CAR


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:15 AM~8976937
> *WHAT`S UP CICO KID WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS SHIT HEAD IT`S 2007 AND HE JUST GOT A 2 DOOR WHEN WE WHER DOING THAT IN 2001 AND ALL 90 OUT AND HOPPING  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 this is why I don't hop anymore. This is to hot for T.V


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:34 AM~8977095
> *FIRST OF ALL LEARN HOW TO WRITE HOMIE.... SECOND I DON'T KNOW WERE YOUR COMING OUT WITH YOUR FREINDS CAR YOU STUPID ELIDERATE MOTHER FUCKER AND YOU GET A LIFE OR YOU ALREADY GOT ONE WITH YOUR TAXI YOU MUST LOVE MY NUTS YOU BEEN SWINGING ON THEM SINCE LAST NIGHT  :0 OH YAH I SEEN THAT CHIPPIN ASS LICOLN TAXI IN VEGAS YOU SAY ITS A HOPPER THATS JUNK HOMIE GET REAL IM GONE HOMIE QUIT WASTING MY TIME
> *


THE ONLY MOTHER FUCKER IS YOU BITCH YOU SAY TO MUCH AND YOU ANT GOT SHIT SO PULL UP SO I CAN BUST A NUT ALL OVER YOU EAT CHEESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Oct 11 2007, 10:41 AM~8977154
> *:0 this is why I don't hop anymore. This is to hot for T.V
> *


LIKE I SED DID WE HAVE CADI 2001 YES OR NO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:41 AM~8977157
> *THE ONLY MOTHER FUCKER IS YOU BITCH YOU SAY TO MUCH AND YOU ANT GOT SHIT SO PULL UP SO I CAN BUST A NUT ALL OVER YOU EAT CHEESS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WATCH YOUR MOUTH SON BECARFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR I AIN'T NO JOKE HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU TALK YOUR SHIT LIKE THAT ESE


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8977166
> *LIKE I SED DID WE HAVE CADI 2001 YES OR NO
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:34 AM~8977095
> *FIRST OF ALL LEARN HOW TO WRITE HOMIE.... SECOND I DON'T KNOW WERE YOUR COMING OUT WITH YOUR FREINDS CAR YOU STUPID ELIDERATE MOTHER FUCKER AND YOU GET A LIFE OR YOU ALREADY GOT ONE WITH YOUR TAXI YOU MUST LOVE MY NUTS YOU BEEN SWINGING ON THEM SINCE LAST NIGHT  :0 OH YAH I SEEN THAT CHIPPIN ASS LICOLN TAXI IN VEGAS YOU SAY ITS A HOPPER THATS JUNK HOMIE GET REAL IM GONE HOMIE QUIT WASTING MY TIME
> *


YOU WISH YOU HAD BEEN THER IN VEGAS YOUER JUST MAD BECAUSE THEY DID NOT GIVE YOU SHIT FOR THAT PICE OF SHIT SO YOU COULD NOT MAKE IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:44 AM~8977181
> *WATCH YOUR MOUTH SON BECARFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR I AIN'T NO JOKE HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU TALK YOUR SHIT LIKE THAT ESE
> *


YOU THINK THAT YOUER GOING CALL ME THAT AND I ANT GOING TO SAY SHIT YOU GOT ME TWISTED IT`S FUN BUT YOU ARE TAKEING IT TO THE HART SO LET`S DO THIS LET`S MAKE THE CAR`S DO THE TALKING


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8977166
> *LIKE I SED DID WE HAVE CADI 2001 YES OR NO
> *


I BUILD MY SHIT BACK IN 99 YOU STUPID FUCK DO YOUR HOMEWORK IM BUILDING RAGS NOW YOU COULD BARLY AFFORD A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT 4 DOOR TAXI GET OFF MY NUT HOMIE BUILD A CAR NOT JUNK IM DISAPOINTED THAT YOUR CLUB LET YOU FLY A PLAQUE WITH THAT PEICE OF SHIT YOU GOT I THOUGHT THEY HAD HIGHER STANDARDS A 4 DOOR LICOLN WITH HIGH ASS MILEGE ON IT THATS WHY YOU TRAILER THAT PEICE OF SHIT WITH THAT ONE-A-DAY PAINT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DIDN'T KNOW ONE-A-DAY DID PATTERNS NOW MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD HOME I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE THATS WHY YOU WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 10:47 AM~8977202
> *YOU WISH YOU HAD BEEN THER IN VEGAS YOUER JUST MAD BECAUSE THEY DID NOT GIVE YOU SHIT FOR THAT PICE OF SHIT SO YOU COULD NOT MAKE IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW I WAS THERE HOMIE.... WHAT TIME DO YOU WANT TO DO THIS I'LL TAKE YOUR MONEY PUT YOUR MONEY WERE YOUR MOUTH IS...


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:54 AM~8977245
> *I BUILD MY SHIT BACK IN 99 YOU STUPID FUCK DO YOUR HOMEWORK IM BUILDING RAGS NOW YOU COULD BARLY AFFORD A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT 4 DOOR TAXI GET OFF MY NUT HOMIE BUILD A CAR NOT JUNK IM DISAPOINTED THAT YOUR CLUB LET YOU FLY A PLAQUE WITH THAT PEICE OF SHIT YOU GOT I THOUGHT THEY HAD HIGHER STANDARDS A 4 DOOR LICOLN WITH HIGH ASS MILEGE ON IT THATS WHY YOU TRAILER THAT PEICE OF SHIT WITH THAT ONE-A-DAY PAINT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I DIDN'T KNOW ONE-A-DAY DID PATTERNS NOW MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD HOME I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE THATS WHY YOU WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT :uh:
> *


WOW


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 11 2007, 10:57 AM~8977270
> *WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:54 AM~8977245
> *I BUILD MY SHIT BACK IN 99 YOU STUPID FUCK DO YOUR HOMEWORK IM BUILDING RAGS NOW YOU COULD BARLY AFFORD A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT 4 DOOR TAXI GET OFF MY NUT HOMIE BUILD A CAR NOT JUNK IM DISAPOINTED THAT YOUR CLUB LET YOU FLY A PLAQUE WITH THAT PEICE OF SHIT YOU GOT I THOUGHT THEY HAD HIGHER STANDARDS A 4 DOOR LICOLN WITH HIGH ASS MILEGE ON IT THATS WHY YOU TRAILER THAT PEICE OF SHIT WITH THAT ONE-A-DAY PAINT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I DIDN'T KNOW ONE-A-DAY DID PATTERNS NOW MAN HOMIE YOU DOING BAD HOME I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE THATS WHY YOU WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT :uh:
> *


WHER ARE THE PIC OF THAT RAG AM WAITING YOUER JUST MAD BECAUSE WE ARE THE REAL BIG M AS IN MAJESTICS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 07:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD 2 ME*


----------



## BackBumper559

I WANNA C DA DREAM TEAM COME DOWN 








Let me kno if u guys are gonna come on down


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 09:08 AM~8976888
> *ARE YOU CRYING A RIVER  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 08:31 AM~8976698
> *YOU WERE THE KING OF GETTING STUCK MY HOPPER HIT 80 COMING BACK DOWN ASK YOUR BOY CHIPPIN D ABOUT THE GREEN CAPRICE THE CUTLASS ON THE VIDEO WAS MY HOMIE NACHO'S CAR AND HE'S HAPPY WITH HIS CAR YOUR STILL TRYING TO GET YOUR BLUE CAR TO WORK WHY DON'T YOU ASK HUGO FOR HELP AND QUIT PLAYING IT WILL COME OUT FASTER AND MAYBE YOU WILL LEARN SOMETHING LIKE I SAID 80" MY ASS YOU ONLY HIT 38" AND THE TOP DROPED *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 09:44 AM~8977181
> *WATCH YOUR MOUTH SON BECARFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR I AIN'T NO JOKE HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU TALK YOUR SHIT LIKE THAT ESE
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2007, 10:32 AM~8977563
> *:0  :0  :uh:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


WHATS UP FAT ASS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 10:36 AM~8977591
> *WHATS UP FAT ASS
> *


was up webster!!!!! alot o haing going on in here... :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8977603
> *was up webster!!!!! alot o haing going on in here... :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK YOU


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 10:41 AM~8977620
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 11:33 AM~8977573
> *80" MY ASS YOU ONLY HIT 38" AND THE TOP DROPED
> *


ILL LET FAT ASS YOU SAID THAT MAYBE HE WILL BREAK YOUR ASS OFF WITH THE NEW CAPRICE :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8977480
> *LOOKS GOOD 2 ME
> *


ALL JUNK LOOKS GOOD TO YOU HOMIE THATS WHAT YOU LIVE OFF OF :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 10 2007, 08:37 PM~8974089
> *THESE GUYS ARE TRYING PROVE THEMSELVES IMA BRAKE THEM OFF AGAIN AND AGAIN
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see u webster :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:46 AM~8977641
> *ILL LET FAT ASS YOU SAID THAT MAYBE HE WILL BREAK YOUR ASS OFF WITH THE NEW CAPRICE :0
> *


WHAT CAPRICE A 1971 DOES NOT MAKE YOU A HOPPER


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2007, 08:11 PM~8964790
> *STILL WASENT MUCH ON THE FIRST HOP IF YOU LOOK AT INCHES COMPAIRED TO MINE
> 
> *


from the looks of things if he had jumped with u while his car was workin like this he woulda busted your ass


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2007, 11:32 AM~8977563
> *:0  :0  :uh:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE HIT ME UP AT THE SHOP I NEED SOME PARTS FOR MY 62 HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT 909-628-3690


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 11:53 AM~8977688
> *WHAT CAPRICE  A 1971 DOES NOT MAKE YOU A HOPPER
> *


ILL LET YOU TELL IT HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:48 AM~8977652
> *ALL JUNK LOOKS GOOD TO YOU HOMIE THATS WHAT YOU LIVE OFF OF :0
> *


JUNCKS MAY LOOK GOOD 2 ME BUT YOUR 1972 PINTO LOOKS LIKE SHIT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see u joker!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 11:58 AM~8977726
> *JUNCKS MAY LOOK GOOD 2 ME BUT YOUR 1972 PINTO LOOKS LIKE SHIT
> *


WE WILL SEE :0 AT LEAST MY TOP COME DOWN NOT LIKE YOUR DRAWS WHEN YOU SEE LITTLE JOHN :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

THIS WAS FUN...IM OUT THOUGH FOOL SOME PEOPLE GOT TO WORK


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 10:56 AM~8977709
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE HIT ME UP AT THE SHOP I NEED SOME PARTS FOR MY 62  HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT 909-628-3690
> *


HE HAS ALOT OF PARTS BECAUSE HE BOUGHT A PARTS CAR 4 12000$


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 11:02 AM~8977749
> *THIS WAS FUN...IM OUT THOUGH FOOL SOME PEOPLE GOT TO WORK
> *


WORK ON JUNK YOU CAN STAY AT HOME AND DO THAT SHIT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 12:03 PM~8977760
> *HE HAS ALOT OF PARTS BECAUSE HE BOUGHT A PARTS CAR 4 12000$
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 11:08 AM~8977794
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

RAT WHATS UP


----------



## Rat1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 01:11 PM~8977815
> *RAT WHATS UP
> *


wats up homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 12:54 PM~8977699
> *from the looks of things if he had jumped with u while his car was workin like this he woulda busted your ass
> *


 :0 if you look that is not his car that car is gold.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 11:54 AM~8977699
> *from the looks of things if he had jumped with u while his car was workin like this he woulda busted your ass
> *


you must be with the chargers chearleader squad.................if you think he bust my ass why dont you bring your seville down to l.a. and try some


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 11 2007, 01:26 PM~8977909
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  if you look that is not his car that car is gold.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1

SO WHO HAS THE HEAVIEST CAR?I ONLY HAVE 150 MORE THAN WHAT I SUPOST TO HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 11 2007, 12:53 PM~8978492
> *SO WHO HAS THE HEAVIEST CAR?I ONLY HAVE 150 MORE THAN WHAT I SUPOST TO HAVE :biggrin:
> *


YOU ONLY HAVE 150 MY ASS :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 11 2007, 11:33 AM~8977946
> *you must be with the chargers chearleader squad.................if you think he bust my ass why dont you bring your seville down to l.a. and try some
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 11 2007, 01:53 PM~8978492
> *SO WHO HAS THE HEAVIEST CAR?I ONLY HAVE 150 MORE THAN WHAT I SUPOST TO HAVE :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: Spike taught me 90% weight 10% gate. :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 02:56 PM~8979591
> *YOU ONLY HAVE 150 MY ASS  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 11 2007, 04:56 PM~8979591
> *YOU ONLY HAVE 150 MY ASS  :0
> *


 :biggrin: MY BAD, I SHOULD OF ASK WHO HAS THE LESS WEIGHT? ME.


----------



## big nuts

:angry:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 11 2007, 04:01 PM~8979642
> *:rofl:  Spike taught me 90% weight 10% gate. :rofl:
> *


fuck u!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 11 2007, 04:01 PM~8979642
> *:rofl:  Spike taught me 90% weight 10% gate. :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 07:45 PM~8981514
> *:angry:
> fuck u!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: what`s up *****


----------



## Rat1

wat up truucha


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Oct 11 2007, 08:06 PM~8981759
> *wat up truucha
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 07:45 PM~8981514
> *:angry:
> fuck u!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Why stress the pumps, verda guey!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 11 2007, 08:13 PM~8981840
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> Why stress the pumps, verda guey!
> *


yes!!! sir


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 08:38 PM~8982098
> *yes!!! sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES SER THAT IS REAL NICE I LIKE THAT SPIKES GET DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 08:48 PM~8982186
> *YES SER THAT IS REAL NICE I LIKE THAT SPIKES GET DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up ray!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 08:50 PM~8982200
> *:wave:  :wave:  whats up ray!!!
> *


YOU NO JUST AT THE PAD MAN YOUER CAR IS REALY NICE MUCH RESPECT TO YOU MY BOY :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 07:50 PM~8982200
> *:wave:  :wave:  whats up ray!!!
> *


HEY SPOOKY HABIB :cheesy:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 11 2007, 08:52 PM~8982220
> *HEY  SPOOKY HABIB :cheesy:
> *


WHAT`S UP BIG RICH uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homies :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 09:02 PM~8982308
> *whats up homies :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT`S UP JOEY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 08:01 PM~8982299
> *WHAT`S UP BIG RICH  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


    QVO HOMIE


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 11 2007, 09:04 PM~8982326
> *     QVO HOMIE
> *


COMEING OUT ON SUNDAY IT`S GOING TO BE GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


TEAM HOW HIGH AND TEAM ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 11 2007, 08:08 PM~8982370
> *COMEING OUT ON SUNDAY IT`S GOING TO BE GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero

QUE YA SE CANSARON DE TALK SHIT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

87cutt pela :0


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8983065
> *87cutt pela :0
> *


MISTER XXXXXXLARGE


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 07:38 PM~8982098
> *yes!!! sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that shit is bad :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 11 2007, 10:28 PM~8983204
> *MISTER XXXXXXLARGE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mr marano!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8976698
> *YOU WERE THE KING OF GETTING STUCK MY HOPPER HIT 80 COMING BACK DOWN ASK YOUR BOY CHIPPIN D ABOUT THE GREEN CAPRICE THE CUTLASS ON THE VIDEO WAS MY HOMIE NACHO'S CAR AND HE'S HAPPY WITH HIS CAR YOUR STILL TRYING TO GET YOUR BLUE CAR TO WORK WHY DON'T YOU ASK HUGO FOR HELP AND QUIT PLAYING IT WILL COME OUT FASTER AND MAYBE YOU WILL LEARN SOMETHING LIKE I SAID SILLY RABBIT TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS
> *


that blue cutlass does 80 plus inches falling down and get off hugos nuts let him walk right


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 11 2007, 12:33 PM~8977946
> *you must be with the chargers chearleader squad.................if you think he bust my ass why dont you bring your seville down to l.a. and try some
> *


no need you are not doin enough inches. i dont wanna hear that single double bullshit talk you guys be pullin when u get your ass busted. 
why u gotta hate on my villain. that was in 2002!!!!! she was clean as shit!!! RIP 76 seville


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8977909
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  if you look that is not his car that car is gold.
> *


i know that car was gold that is what i was sayin. the white cute face was jumpin higher against the gold car than he was against switchman. i wasnt even sayin he lost his hop because he didnt but he is gettin all butthurt when im just stating facts. look at the videos for yourself.


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2007, 08:38 PM~8982098
> *yes!!! sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats BAD ASS !!!! :0


----------



## mabris

:biggrin: 107" or 110''  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO

Damn it going down this sunday or what??


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 12 2007, 09:31 AM~8985512
> *Damn it going down this sunday or what??
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:49 AM~8985662
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


did you put that weight back in the luxury sport that fell out of your bumper?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Oct 12 2007, 09:30 AM~8985507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT THE GREEN 64 FROM STREET LIFE :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT HIT 2000" :roflmao: :rofl mao: :roflmao: SHOW PIC OF THAT*


----------



## mabris

it did 100'' and got stock 2 times


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 09:52 AM~8985693
> *did you put that weight back in the luxury sport that fell out of your bumper?
> *


WEIGHT DID NOT FALL OUT OF MY LS THAT WAS MY MALIBU SO TALK WHAT YOU NO FUCK BOY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Oct 12 2007, 10:00 AM~8985755
> *it did 100'' and got stock 2 times
> *



OK THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT HE SAID HI LOW DID NOT WANT 2 HOP BUT I NO THAT WAS A LIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 08:53 AM~8985233
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU TALK SHIT BUT I DID NOT SE 1 CAR FROM SD OR YOUR CLUB IN VEGAS ?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 12 2007, 06:46 AM~8984351
> *that blue cutlass does 80 plus inches falling down and get off hugos nuts let him walk right
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:02 AM~8985772
> *WEIGHT DID NOT FALL OUT OF MY LS THAT WAS MY MALIBU SO TALK WHAT YOU NO FUCK BOY
> *


no i do recall the weight fallin out on sunday nite before everyone got there on sunday. seriously. i was standing right there. you almost took my foot off. oh my bad you know what, that was your boys car on sunday. this is pink lips isnt it. i forgot that you guys have a history of weight falling out of your cars lmfao!!!!!!!! i will give you some props though that lincoln was workin. tell your boy you can weld 5 bars of weight to the bumper with a 110 welder. it will never hold. you guys have a great day on stay blessed.


----------



## harborarea310

where is it going down d? chirp me


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:14 AM~8985864
> *no i do recall the weight fallin out on sunday nite before everyone got there on sunday. seriously. i was standing right there. you almost took my foot off. oh my bad you know what,  that was your boys car on sunday. this is pink lips isnt it. i forgot that you guys have a history of weight falling out of your cars lmfao!!!!!!!! i will give you some props though that lincoln was workin. tell your boy you can weld 5 bars of weight to the bumper with a 110 welder. it will never hold. you guys have a great day on stay blessed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:12 AM~8985844
> *YOU TALK SHIT BUT I DID NOT SE 1 CAR FROM SD OR YOUR CLUB IN VEGAS ?
> *


man we were just hangin. i was high all weekend.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Oct 12 2007, 10:15 AM~8985874
> *where is it going down d? chirp me
> *


I DONT NO BUT WHEN I DO I WILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:17 AM~8985890
> *man we were just hangin. i was high all weekend.
> *


NEXT TIME BRING A CAR SO LA CAN BUST THAT ASS :0


----------



## harborarea310

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rjqwwn&s=2


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:19 AM~8985912
> *NEXT TIME BRING A CAR SO LA CAN BUST THAT ASS  :0
> *


So what is that cute face Lincon doing. I'm going to wear that mutha fuck out on the first.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

you never beat us man you remember the orange cutlass busted that ass


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 12 2007, 10:22 AM~8985926
> *So what is that cute face Lincon doing. I'm going to wear that mutha fuck out on the first.
> *


MAKE IT QUICK LIKE THOSE 2 LICKS THAT IT DOES BECAUSE ITS 4 SALE IM BUSTING OUT WITH A NEW RIDE ON THE FIRST


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:22 AM~8985928
> *you never beat us man you remember the orange cutlass busted that ass
> *


ITS ON DVD SO DONT MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS HOLE


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8985952
> *MAKE IT QUICK LIKE THOSE 2 LICKS THAT IT DOES BECAUSE ITS 4 SALE IM BUSTING OUT WITH A NEW RIDE ON THE FIRST
> *


 I already busted that ass before, yeah ***** it's me the orange CUTLASS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Oct 12 2007, 10:20 AM~8985915
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rjqwwn&s=2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 09:54 AM~8985712
> *WHAT ABOUT THE GREEN 64 FROM STREET LIFE  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT HIT 2000"  :roflmao:  :rofl mao:  :roflmao:  SHOW PIC OF THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 12 2007, 10:27 AM~8985974
> *I already busted that ass before, yeah ***** it's me the orange CUTLASS
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## harborarea310

fucken topic is packed


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8985971
> *ITS ON DVD SO DONT MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS HOLE
> *


you better go look again lips three lick over here. man fuck that the same car served you on the first


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8985971
> *ITS ON DVD SO DONT MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE A ASS HOLE
> *



LET'S NOT GET ON HERE AND LIE NOW.... EVERYONE KNOWS $TRAIGHT GAME BUSTED YOUR ASS THAT DAY CHUUCH!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:30 AM~8986007
> *you better go look again lips three lick over here. man fuck that the same car served you on the first
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2007, 11:31 AM~8986017
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


u damn right!!!!!!!!!!!! i love cheerleaders


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up frank!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:30 AM~8986007
> *you better go look again lips three lick over here. man fuck that the same car served you on the first
> *


GO JUNK YOUR 76SEVILL AND CALL ME WHEN YOUR NOT ON CRACK


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:32 AM~8986028
> *u damn right!!!!!!!!!!!! i love cheerleaders
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:34 AM~8986042
> *GO JUNK YOUR 76SEVILL AND CALL ME WHEN YOUR NOT ON CRACK
> *


i junked it on 03 now whats your number?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:34 AM~8986042
> *GO JUNK YOUR 76SEVILL AND CALL ME WHEN YOUR NOT ON CRACK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 12 2007, 10:31 AM~8986014
> *LET'S NOT GET ON HERE AND LIE NOW....  EVERYONE KNOWS $TRAIGHT GAME BUSTED YOUR ASS THAT DAY CHUUCH!
> *



STRAIGHT GAMES IS A GOOD NAME 4 SD CHIPPERS THAT HAVE A CLUB WITH NO CARS


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:38 AM~8986087
> *STRAIGHT GAMES IS A GOOD NAME 4 SD CHIPPERS THAT HAVE A CLUB WITH NO CARS[/size][/color]
> *


****** WE GOT THE HOTTEST AND TIGHTEST CARS IN DIEGO U BETTER ASK SOMEBODY*


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2007, 11:33 AM~8986040
> *was up frank!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up happy your car look nice this weekend weres the hop at this sunday


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 12 2007, 10:39 AM~8986098
> *YEA IN DIEGO ONLY*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8986114
> *YEA IN DIEGO ONLY
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8986108
> *wats up happy your car look nice this weekend weres the hop at this sunday
> *


IF THE SD GIRLS KEEP THIS SHIT UP ITS GOING 2 BE IN SD


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:38 AM~8986087
> *STRAIGHT GAMES IS A GOOD NAME 4 SD CHIPPERS THAT HAVE A CLUB WITH NO CARS[/size][/color]
> *


you are a very funny guy i must admit. i laughed so hard at work i almost snotted through my nose. but you know we got some shit. you seen us on truucha and hard in the paint. you also try to buy my boys 98 lincoln so you know whats up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8986108
> *wats up happy your car look nice this weekend weres the hop at this sunday
> *


dont know yet ill let u know!!!!


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:42 AM~8986129
> *L FOR U, SAVE YOUR GAS MONEY*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:43 AM~8986134
> *you are a very funny guy i must admit. i laughed so hard at work i almost snotted through my nose. but you know we got some shit. you seen us on truucha and hard in the paint. you also try to buy my boys 98 lincoln so you know whats up
> *


I STILL WANT 2 BUY IT BUT HE SAID HE STILL HAS 2 PAY IT OF HE DOES NO HAVE THE PINK SLIP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 12 2007, 10:45 AM~8986152
> *THAT WILL BE ANOTHER L FOR U, SAVE YOUR GAS MONEY
> *


IS THAT BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:47 AM~8986170
> *I STILL WANT 2 BUY IT BUT HE SAID HE STILL HAS 2 PAY IT OF HE DOES NO HAVE THE PINK SLIP
> *


that car was payed off before it was cut. must have been one of those funds are low type deals on your half


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT BE BACK


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:48 AM~8986183
> *IS THAT BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR
> *


I'M DONE CHATTING WITH IDIOTS.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:49 AM~8986199
> *IM OUT BE BACK
> *



So is that cute face a driver or is it a trailer car??


----------



## Coast One

I GOT A FEW PICS FROM MONDAYS HOP...


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 12:54 PM~8977699
> *from the looks of things if he had jumped with u while his car was workin like this he woulda busted your ass
> *


Thanks homie I thought it was pretty close.....thats only the second time we brought the car out


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 12 2007, 12:31 PM~8986014
> *LET'S NOT GET ON HERE AND LIE NOW....  EVERYONE KNOWS $TRAIGHT GAME BUSTED YOUR ASS THAT DAY CHUUCH!
> *


I did too,with that single pump regal.AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2007, 03:02 PM~8987286
> *I GOT A FEW PICS FROM MONDAYS HOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONCE AGAIN PICS DON'T LIE.I KNOW YOUR BOY SEEN THOES PICS (DENA)HE SHOULD BE ASHAME OF WOOLFING ALL THAT SHIT THAT HE WOOPED MY ASS WITH HIS DOUBLE PUMP.HE DON'T WANT TO SEE ME.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2007, 04:14 AM~8983897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mr marano!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


orale grasa customs :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and 87 stuck


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 03:06 PM~8988181
> *orale grasa customs :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and 87 stuck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 12 2007, 02:58 PM~8988129
> *ONCE AGAIN PICS DON'T LIE.I KNOW YOUR BOY SEEN THOES PICS (DENA)HE SHOULD BE ASHAME OF WOOLFING ALL THAT SHIT THAT HE WOOPED MY ASS WITH HIS DOUBLE PUMP.HE DON'T WANT TO SEE ME.
> 
> PS. DOES ANY ONE HERE HAVE ONE OF THESE AS RECOGNITION OF THE MANY MILES PUT IN  INTO BECOMING THE DREAM TEAM, NAH ...............................I DIDN'T THINK SO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE YOU GO FATBOY , SO YOU COULD LET THEM KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 05:05 PM~8988763
> *THERE YOU GO FATBOY , SO YOU COULD LET THEM KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 05:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 06:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 07:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 12 2007, 07:46 AM~8984351
> *that blue cutlass does 80 plus inches falling down and get off hugos nuts let him walk right
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 09:15 PM~8989192
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 08:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MOST WANTED!!!! :0


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 06:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8985974
> *I already busted that ass before, yeah ***** it's me the orange CUTLASS
> *


OH SHIT???? YOU MUST BE A MILLIONARE!!!! YOU HAVE A CAR THAT CAN TALK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


thats clean does anyone have pics of it hopping


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 12 2007, 08:29 PM~8989920
> *thats clean does anyone have pics of it hopping
> *


be at crenshaw on sunday and see asses get bust


----------



## JOEMAN

*CHIPING D WERE YOU BEE*


----------



## dena4life-D

TRUUCHA POST UP THE PIC OF MY CLUB


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 09:53 PM~8990327
> *CHIPING D WERE YOU BEE
> *


IM BACK WHATS UP


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:53 PM~8990330
> *WHAT CLUB THE ALL STAR CLUB*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:54 PM~8990337
> *IM BACK WHATS UP
> *


JUST HERE LOOKING AT THIS SHIT THE ALL STARS WILL BE READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 09:55 PM~8990345
> *DENA4LIFE THE ALL STARS TEAM HOW HIGH*


----------



## mister x

boogie man i heard u got served in vegas :0


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:54 PM~8990337
> *IM BACK WHATS UP
> *


WHAT UP CHIPPIN D ///// WHAT UP PRIMO!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:58 PM~8990354
> *DENA4LIFE THE ALL STARS TEAM HOW HIGH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 09:56 PM~8990349
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN*


----------



## JOEMAN

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8990355
> *boogie man i heard u got served in vegas :0
> *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:00 PM~8990365
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


orale perdido


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 12 2007, 09:59 PM~8990357
> *WHAT UP CHIPPIN D /////  WHAT UP PRIMO!!!!!!!!
> *


THE BOOGIE MAN IS A ALL STAR 2 WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8990361
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 11:01 PM~8990369
> *orale perdido
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG WERE YOU BEEN AT


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

YEA I WENT UNPREPARED ! TOOK A SINGLE PUMP CAR TO A DOUBLE PUMP FIGHT !!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 09:59 PM~8990355
> *boogie man i heard u got served in vegas :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I MADE IT WORK 93"


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 12 2007, 11:02 PM~8990378
> *YEA I  WENT UNPREPARED !  TOOK A SINGLE PUMP CAR TO A DOUBLE PUMP FIGHT !!!!!!!!
> *


*THATS NOT GOOD*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8990376
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS UP BIG DOG WERE YOU BEEN AT
> *


everywhere que onda


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

WHAT UP ALL STARS @@


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8990376
> *:biggrin:
> *



HE WAS AT TACO BELL


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 11:03 PM~8990384
> *everywhere que onda
> *


*NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:04 PM~8990387
> *WHAT UP ALL STARS @@
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:04 PM~8990390
> *HE WAS AT TACO BELL[/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:04 PM~8990390
> *HE WAS AT TACO BELL[/size][/color]
> *


dont get mad cuz there were no b b q nachos


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 11:05 PM~8990398
> *dont get mad cuz there were no b b q nachos
> *


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:03 PM~8990381
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: I MADE IT WORK 93"
> *



BUT GUESS WHAT !!!!!!!! GAVE THE LUXAMINO .. THE ONE THEY CALL " THE BULLY" IT S FIRST NIGHTMARE #####


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 10:05 PM~8990398
> *dont get mad cuz there were no b b q nachos
> *


GO EAT A CHILLI GLAZE DONUT FAT BOY


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 12 2007, 11:07 PM~8990412
> *BUT GUESS WHAT !!!!!!!!    GAVE THE LUXAMINO  ..  THE ONE THEY CALL " THE BULLY"  IT S  FIRST NIGHTMARE #####
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:07 PM~8990412
> *BUT GUESS WHAT !!!!!!!!    GAVE THE LUXAMINO  ..  THE ONE THEY CALL " THE BULLY"  IT S  FIRST NIGHTMARE #####
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:08 PM~8990420
> *D YOU KNOW YOU LIKE EATING DONUTS RIGHT*


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:09 PM~8990428
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: fuck u ***!!! queres gotos!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:09 PM~8990435
> *NO THATS MISS X NOT ME*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 12 2007, 11:10 PM~8990439
> *:angry: fuck u ***!!!  queres gotos!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOOK AT BIG SPIKE I SEE YOU


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8990450
> *O OK*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 12 2007, 10:10 PM~8990439
> *:angry: fuck u ***!!!  queres gotos!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


O NO NOT BABY NUTS


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8990454
> *LOOK AT BIG SPIKE I SEE YOU
> *


lets go 2 the buffet!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

BE BACK IN A FEW


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 12 2007, 11:14 PM~8990470
> *lets go 2 the buffet!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LETS GO IM THERE MISTER X LETS GO


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 11:13 PM~8990465
> *O NO NOT BABY NUTS
> *


what's up bumper kit lips :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 12 2007, 10:15 PM~8990478
> *what's up bumper  kit lips :biggrin:
> *


ALTO .ALTO,,,,,,,,,LOS BANDITOS ARE COMING


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 12 2007, 11:35 PM~8990583
> *ALTO .ALTO,,,,,,,,,LOS BANDITOS ARE COMING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 12 2007, 10:38 PM~8990605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

A!!! D WHATS UP!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

WAIT 4 ME JOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

A!!! big jhon whats up :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

A!!!! JESS HOWS YOUR CAR COMEING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!1 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

ANGEL BOY CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

HAPPY IS ALL THAT U!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

IT'S GRANPA :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

MAN CHEPIN D DON'T U NOW HOW 2 SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Big Rob M

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 12 2007, 09:59 PM~8990355
> *boogie man i heard u got served in vegas :0
> *


hey mister xxxxxxxxxxxxx large i heard u got fatter in vegas :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 12 2007, 10:08 PM~8990420
> *GO EAT A CHILLI GLAZE DONUT FAT BOY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was up chicharon!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

2 door wagons nice


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 13 2007, 01:07 AM~8990791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A!!!!  JESS HOWS YOUR CAR COMEING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313

:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 12 2007, 03:39 PM~8987976
> *Thanks homie I thought it was pretty close.....thats only the second time we brought the car out
> *


 haha haha all you got to do is try.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 09:19 AM~8984991
> *i know that car was gold that is what i was sayin. the white cute face was jumpin higher against the gold car than he was against switchman. i wasnt even sayin he lost his hop because he didnt but he is gettin all butthurt when im just stating facts. look at the videos for yourself.
> *


 BUTTHURT. I DONT TINK SO. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 12 2007, 11:51 PM~8990693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A!!!  D  WHATS UP!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 06:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO SEAS MAMON


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 12 2007, 08:34 AM~8984691
> *no need you are not doin enough inches. i dont wanna hear that single double bullshit talk you guys be pullin when u get your ass busted.
> why u gotta hate on my villain. that was in 2002!!!!! she was clean as shit!!! RIP 76 seville
> *


 O. MY BAD YOUR RIGHT IDONT HAVE A ENOUGH INCHES. BUT I GOT SUMTING THAT WILL. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :ba


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2007, 03:46 AM~8991334
> *hey mister xxxxxxxxxxxxx large i heard u got fatter in vegas :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


yeah cuz i was kicking it with you :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

HERES SPIKE


----------



## lil ese

did any body see this at the hopp?








:0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

I SEE YOU HATE IT OR LOVE IT


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 13 2007, 03:29 PM~8993311
> *I SEE YOU HATE IT OR LOVE IT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 13 2007, 09:48 AM~8992440
> *yeah cuz i was kicking it with you :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8992472
> *HERES SPIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: it could be his twin!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 12 2007, 05:11 PM~8988789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## locos4life

IM STILL THE UNDISPUTED CHAMP GET LIKE ME


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 13 2007, 09:33 AM~8992375
> *NO SEAS MAMON
> *


TU SABES QUE UNO JALA CON SU GENTE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life

TEAM LOCOS 4 LIFE SHUTTING SHIT DOWN


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 13 2007, 08:46 PM~8995346
> *IM STILL THE UNDISPUTED CHAMP GET LIKE ME
> *


QUE SHO JOHNNY LISTO PA MAÑANA????? :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 13 2007, 04:49 PM~8995359
> *QUE SHO JOHNNY LISTO PA MAÑANA????? :biggrin:
> *


FO SHEEZY MY NEEZY IM COMING OUT WITH 1 SINGLE AND 2 DOUBLES 2 SHUTDOWN LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS AFTER TOMMOROW LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS ARE GONNA RETIRE 4RM HOPPING AND GO BACK 2 RAPPING


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 13 2007, 08:54 PM~8995384
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'><span style=\'color:blue\'>JUST LIKE THAT HOMIE, SHIT TAKING THEM BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD??? YOU KNOW WHAT THEY'LL SAY BY TOMMOROW PIC OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 13 2007, 08:46 PM~8995346
> *IM STILL THE UNDISPUTED CHAMP GET LIKE ME
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 13 2007, 08:54 PM~8995384
> *FO SHEEZY MY NEEZY IM COMING OUT WITH 1 SINGLE AND 2 DOUBLES 2 SHUTDOWN LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS  AFTER TOMMOROW LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS ARE GONNA RETIRE 4RM HOPPING AND GO BACK 2 RAPPING
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :uh: :around: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 13 2007, 09:54 PM~8995384
> *FO SHEEZY MY NEEZY IM COMING OUT WITH 1 SINGLE AND 2 DOUBLES 2 SHUTDOWN LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS  AFTER TOMMOROW LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS ARE GONNA RETIRE 4RM HOPPING AND GO BACK 2 RAPPING
> *


LIKE AT THIS MY BOYS JOHNNY BOY THINKS HES DOING SOMETHING THIS IS COMING 4FR A BOY WHO BUILDS CARS THAT FALL ON THERE SIDES GOOD WORK JOHNNY BOY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

HAPPY WHATS UP DOG


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 13 2007, 01:49 AM~8991010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN CHEPIN D DON'T U NOW HOW 2 SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 13 2007, 11:51 PM~8996052
> *LIKE AT THIS MY BOYS JOHNNY BOY THINKS HES DOING SOMETHING THIS IS COMING 4FR A BOY WHO BUILDS CARS THAT FALL ON THERE SIDES GOOD WORK JOHNNY BOY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :0 :0


----------



## jaemanadero




----------



## locos4life

old man i see u !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 13 2007, 07:51 PM~8996052
> *LIKE AT THIS MY BOYS JOHNNY BOY THINKS HES DOING SOMETHING THIS IS COMING 4FR A BOY WHO BUILDS CARS THAT FALL ON THERE SIDES GOOD WORK JOHNNY BOY
> *


ITS OFFICIAL IM STILL THE SINGLE PUMP ACE I CAME OUT WITH 3 SINGLE PUMP CARS THAT I BUILT AND YOU SHOWED UP WITH 5 DOUBLES AND I BROKE THEM OFF LOCOS 4 LIFE STILL ON TOP AND CANT BE STOP HOLLA @ ME I STAY READY 24/7 365 DAYS A YEAR.......... LIKE THE SONG SAID I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.............


----------



## bighpray

yup i got china man and that green tow car i like the way you work you see my chain break and then you wana pull up i will give you that win but it`s youer last one next time pull up when everything is good and albert wher the fuck wher you at you sed you got something for me yah right you ant got shit o yah it`s been 3 day and no pic of that rag that what i thought :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what`s up WHAT`S UP 2 ALL MY TEAM MATES TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 14 2007, 11:56 PM~9002564
> *ITS OFFICIAL IM STILL THE SINGLE PUMP ACE I CAME OUT WITH 3 SINGLE PUMP CARS THAT I BUILT AND YOU SHOWED UP WITH 5 DOUBLES AND I BROKE THEM OFF LOCOS 4 LIFE STILL ON TOP AND CANT BE STOP HOLLA @ ME I STAY READY 24/7 365 DAYS A YEAR.......... LIKE THE SONG SAID I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.............
> *


LOOK THEY DID NOT NO WHAT TO DO THEY PUSH DOWN THEN PULL THE THE CAR DOWN DONT DO THAT AND THEY ARE STUK BIG JOHN SHIT GO`S UP AND DOWN WITH NO ONE PUSHING IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 01:20 AM~9002952
> *LOOK THEY DID NOT NO WHAT TO DO THEY PUSH DOWN THEN PULL THE THE CAR DOWN DONT DO THAT AND THEY ARE STUK BIG JOHN SHIT GO`S UP AND DOWN WITH NO ONE PUSHING IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EXCUSES EXCUSES I BELIEVE CHINA MAN GOT YOU WITH THE SINGLE PUMP AND BROKE OFF CHIPPEN D.............. THE CUTLASS AND THE CAPRICE BROKE OFF THE REST OF THE DOUBLES ON YOUR TEAM ...........
TEAM LOCOS 4 LIFE BEAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS WITH NOTHING BUT SINGLE PUMPS.......... THEY WHERE SUPPOSE 2 BRING OUT SINGLE PUMPS AND THEY DIDN'T THEY BROUGHT OUT DOUBLE PUMP CARS AND GOT BROKEN OFF ONCE AGAIN


----------



## big nuts

:0


> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 14 2007, 11:56 PM~9002564
> *ITS OFFICIAL IM STILL THE SINGLE PUMP ACE I CAME OUT WITH 3 SINGLE PUMP CARS THAT I BUILT AND YOU SHOWED UP WITH 5 DOUBLES AND I BROKE THEM OFF LOCOS 4 LIFE STILL ON TOP AND CANT BE STOP HOLLA @ ME I STAY READY 24/7 365 DAYS A YEAR.......... LIKE THE SONG SAID I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.............
> *


 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 13 2007, 09:47 PM~8995348
> *TU SABES QUE UNO JALA CON SU GENTE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AHUEVO


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

SO.......
DID IT GO DOWN YESTERDAY OR NOT? AND WHO WON? WHATS THE BUSINESS?

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS... 

HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP!!!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 15 2007, 02:28 AM~9003076
> *EXCUSES EXCUSES I BELIEVE CHINA MAN GOT YOU WITH THE SINGLE PUMP AND BROKE OFF CHIPPEN D..............  THE CUTLASS AND THE CAPRICE BROKE OFF THE REST OF THE DOUBLES ON YOUR TEAM ...........
> TEAM LOCOS 4 LIFE BEAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS WITH NOTHING BUT SINGLE PUMPS..........  THEY WHERE SUPPOSE 2 BRING OUT SINGLE PUMPS AND THEY DIDN'T THEY BROUGHT OUT DOUBLE PUMP CARS AND GOT BROKEN OFF ONCE AGAIN
> *


WHERE IS YOUER TAXI JOKER YOU NO I GOT CHINA MAN WHER`S THE PIC SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THAT CHINA MAN DID NOT DO SHIT BIG FISH GOT IT ON VIDEO THEN WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO SAY HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO DONT GET MAD LIKE LAST NIGHT WE GOT YOU ON VIDEO JOKER YOU GOT A NICE TAXI TELL ME SOMETHING WHY DOES LIL JOHNNY DONT BULD SOMETHING NICE NOT A 300$ CAR COME ON TEAM HOW HIGHT AND ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG SEE YOU LOCOS ON SUNDAY AND ALBRET AT NO PIC OF THE RAG GOING ON 6 DAY`S AND NOTHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 01:04 AM~9002903
> *yup i got china man and that green tow car i like the way you work  you see my chain break and then you wana pull up i will give you that win but it`s youer last one next time pull up when everything is good and albert wher the fuck wher you at you sed you got something for me yah right you ant got shit o yah it`s been 3 day and no pic of that rag  that what i thought  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what`s up WHAT`S  UP 2 ALL MY TEAM MATES TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GET IT THE WAY YOU CAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 AM~9004257
> *SO.......
> DID IT GO DOWN YESTERDAY OR NOT? AND WHO WON? WHATS THE BUSINESS?
> 
> PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS...
> 
> HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP!!!!!
> *


 Locos 4 life took the street down once again


----------



## bighpray

JOKER WHAT`S UP I SEE YOU ARE ON


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2007, 10:30 AM~9004774
> *GET IT THE WAY  YOU CAN. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


SWITCHMAN I GIVE THAT GREEN TOWN CAR THE WIN I DONT DO THIS :tears: :tears: :tears: LIKE YOU SAY A WIN IS A WIN TO BAD CHINA MAN CANT ACCEPT IT HE STILL :tears: :tears: :tears: BECAUSE I GOT THAT ASS IT`S ALL GOOD AND FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:34 AM~9004805
> *SWITCHMAN I GIVE THAT GREEN TOWN CAR THE WIN I DONT DO THIS :tears:  :tears:  :tears: LIKE YOU SAY A WIN IS A WIN TO BAD CHINA MAN CANT ACCEPT IT HE STILL  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: BECAUSE I GOT THAT ASS IT`S ALL GOOD AND FUN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsu


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 AM~9004841
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsu
> *


FRIST TIME OUT AND I GOT WHO I WANTED AND THEY STILL CRYING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 AM~9004841
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsu
> *


 DONT FORGET THAT IS A SINGLE...........


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2007, 10:41 AM~9004868
> *
> DONT FORGET THAT IS A  SINGLE...........
> *


WITH AIR COME ON FUCK AIR AND YOU WE ARE GOOD BUT LET ME ASK YOU SOMETHING WHY DID YOU TAKE YOUER CAR HOME SCOTT HAD A TWON CAR FOR YOU WHAT HAPPEN AND THAT GREEN TWON CAR HAS 2 PISTON GATE`S TWO THE NOSE THAT 4 TWO THE NOSE THAT BAD IF YOU NEED ALL THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 01:20 AM~9002952
> *LOOK THEY DID NOT NO WHAT TO DO THEY PUSH DOWN THEN PULL THE THE CAR DOWN DONT DO THAT AND THEY ARE STUK BIG JOHN SHIT GO`S UP AND DOWN WITH NO ONE PUSHING IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


qiut crying and chalk it up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: take another lose loser


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:06 AM~9004573
> *WHERE IS YOUER TAXI JOKER  YOU NO I GOT CHINA MAN WHER`S THE  PIC SO EVERYBODY CAN SEE THAT CHINA MAN DID NOT DO SHIT BIG FISH GOT IT ON VIDEO THEN WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO SAY HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO DONT GET  MAD LIKE LAST NIGHT WE GOT YOU ON VIDEO JOKER YOU GOT A NICE TAXI TELL ME SOMETHING WHY DOES LIL JOHNNY DONT BULD SOMETHING NICE NOT A 300$ CAR COME ON TEAM HOW HIGHT AND ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG SEE YOU LOCOS ON SUNDAY AND ALBRET AT NO PIC OF THE RAG GOING ON 6 DAY`S AND NOTHING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up chipper and your fucked up taxi :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:48 AM~9004930
> *qiut crying and chalk it up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: take another lose loser
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU STOP CRYING YET WHERE THE FUCK WHERE YOU AT WITH YOUER CAR STAY THE FUCK OUT OF THIS YOU ANT GOT SHIT GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING BUT TILL THEN YOU ARE MAKEING YOUER SELF LOOK BAD YOU WAS NOT THER LAST NIGHT BUT JOKER WAS THER BUT HE FORGOT HIS TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9004914
> *WITH AIR COME ON FUCK AIR AND YOU WE ARE GOOD BUT LET ME ASK YOU SOMETHING WHY DID YOU TAKE YOUER CAR HOME SCOTT HAD A TWON CAR FOR YOU WHAT HAPPEN AND THAT GREEN TWON CAR HAS 2 PISTON GATE`S TWO THE NOSE THAT 4 TWO THE NOSE THAT BAD IF YOU NEED ALL THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 SUNDAY OK. SUNDAY. BECUZZ THAT WONT GET IT. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9004914
> *WITH AIR COME ON FUCK AIR AND YOU WE ARE GOOD BUT LET ME ASK YOU SOMETHING WHY DID YOU TAKE YOUER CAR HOME SCOTT HAD A TWON CAR FOR YOU WHAT HAPPEN AND THAT GREEN TWON CAR HAS 2 PISTON GATE`S TWO THE NOSE THAT 4 TWO THE NOSE THAT BAD IF YOU NEED ALL THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 O AND ITS TOWNCAR NOT TWON CAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:53 AM~9004966
> *WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU STOP CRYING YET WHERE THE FUCK WHERE YOU AT WITH YOUER CAR STAY THE FUCK OUT OF THIS YOU ANT GOT SHIT GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING BUT TILL THEN YOU ARE MAKEING YOUER SELF LOOK BAD YOU WAS NOT THER LAST NIGHT BUT JOKER WAS THER BUT HE FORGOT HIS TAXI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


YOU WOLFING ALL THIS SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: DID YOUR PEICE OF SHIT HIT THE BUMPER EVEN ONE TIME I WON'T WASTE MY TIME ON SHIT LIKE THAT... HIT THE BUMPER THAN TALK TO ME WITH THAT PEICE OF SHIT TAXI QUIT WASTING MY TIME HOMIE


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:58 AM~9005013
> *YOU WOLFING ALL THIS SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao: DID YOUR PEICE OF SHIT HIT THE BUMPER EVEN ONE TIME I WON'T WASTE MY TIME ON SHIT LIKE THAT... HIT THE BUMPER THAN TALK TO ME WITH THAT PEICE OF SHIT TAXI QUIT WASTING MY TIME HOMIE
> *


GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING AND YAH I GOT CHINA MAN IS HE FROM YOU CLUB NO SO GET OFF HIS NUT`S AND GET A CAR AND I WAS HIGHER THEN YOU MR I ANT GOT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2007, 10:57 AM~9005006
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> O AND ITS TOWNCAR NOT TWON CAR.. :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD I GOT IT TAXI JUST LIKE ALL OF THEM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 11:17 AM~9005115
> *GET A CAR THEN SAY SOMETHING AND YAH I GOT CHINA MAN IS HE FROM YOU CLUB NO  SO GET OFF HIS NUT`S AND GET A CAR AND I WAS HIGHER THEN YOU MR I ANT GOT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SAID IT NOT ME YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT TRY AGAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: OH YAH HOMIE I DON'T GOT A CAR I GOT CARS.....


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 11:21 AM~9005156
> *YOU SAID IT NOT ME YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT TRY AGAIN :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH YAH HOMIE I DON'T GOT A CAR I GOT CARS.....
> *


WHERE I DID NOT SEE YOU AND YOU SED YOU WHERE GOING TO BE THER WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU HA ALL YOU GOT IS YOUER LIL M THAT`S ALL WHEN YOU COME WITH A CAR THEN YOU GOT ROOM TO SAY SOMETHING BUT TILL THEN IT`S ALL ABOUT THE BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS FOR LIFE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 11:18 AM~9005126
> *MY BAD I GOT IT TAXI JUST LIKE ALL OF THEM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 NOT MINE..


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 15 2007, 01:28 AM~9003076
> *EXCUSES EXCUSES I BELIEVE CHINA MAN GOT YOU WITH THE SINGLE PUMP AND BROKE OFF CHIPPEN D..............  THE CUTLASS AND THE CAPRICE BROKE OFF THE REST OF THE DOUBLES ON YOUR TEAM ...........
> TEAM LOCOS 4 LIFE BEAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS WITH NOTHING BUT SINGLE PUMPS..........  THEY WHERE SUPPOSE 2 BRING OUT SINGLE PUMPS AND THEY DIDN'T THEY BROUGHT OUT DOUBLE PUMP CARS AND GOT BROKEN OFF ONCE AGAIN
> *


WHY LIE BIG FISH GOT THAT SHIT ON TAPE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 14 2007, 10:56 PM~9002564
> *WHAT TIME DO YOU WANT 2 HOP WITH THE CAPRICE AND THE WAGON *


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2007, 11:32 AM~9005243
> *NOT MINE..
> *


NOT MINE BUT IF YOU ASK FINAL FANTACY THEY SAY THAT THER JUST MAD THAT JOKERS CAR IS A TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:41 AM~9005357
> *NOT MINE BUT IF YOU ASK FINAL FANTACY THEY SAY THAT THER JUST MAD THAT JOKERS CAR IS A TAXI :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RAY WHAT THE FUCK IS THER


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 11:38 AM~9005310
> *WHAT TIME DO YOU WANT 2 HOP WITH THE CAPRICE AND THE WAGON
> *


YUP THEY ARE MAD AT ME :roflmao: :roflmao: CHIPPEN D AND FINAL FANTACY ANT GOT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND JOKER GOT A TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY GOING TO DO ON SUNDAY :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: LIKE ALLWAY`S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:48 AM~9004930
> *qiut crying and chalk it up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: take another lose loser
> *


IT`S TAKE A LOST GET IT RIGHT THAT WHAT CHINA MAN DID AND YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:51 AM~9004951
> *whats up chipper and your fucked up taxi :biggrin:
> *


YOUER FINAL FANTACY WAS THAT CADI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero

*LIKE I SAID IF THERE ARE NO PICS IT NEVER HAPPEN , FUNNY THE DREAM TEAM NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM THERE WOULD ALWAYS BE PICS ON THE NEXT DAY!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2007, 01:32 PM~9006339
> *LIKE I SAID IF THERE ARE NO PICS IT NEVER HAPPEN , FUNNY THE DREAM TEAM NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM THERE WOULD ALWAYS BE PICS ON THE NEXT DAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY WILL BE ON THAT WAY CHINA MAN CAN SEE IT


----------



## Big nene 1

It was a good hop last night.had to call it a night after after things got too loud for me.All cars looked good but I got to give it to the cuttlas and the the caprice,no hatting on no one.(BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS). CAR LOOKS GOOG RAY.


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 15 2007, 12:55 PM~9006471
> *It was a good hop last night.had to call it a night after after things got too loud for me.All cars looked good but I got to give it to the cuttlas and the the caprice,no hatting on no one.(BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS). CAR LOOKS GOOG RAY.
> *


IF FAT BOY SAYS THIS THAN I GUESS I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE!!! I WASN'T THERE BUT I DO TRUST NENE'S WORD!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 01:05 PM~9006144
> *YOUER FINAL FANTACY WAS THAT CADI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS SPELLEDYOUER :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 12:42 PM~9005964
> *IT`S TAKE A LOST GET IT RIGHT THAT WHAT CHINA MAN DID AND YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH YEAH DUMB ASS ITS LOSS NOT LOST U MIGHT WANT TO BUY YOUR SELF A SPELL CHECKER COMPUTERS ARENT MENT FOR DUMB ASSES LIKE YOU :werd: HAVENT YOU EVER HEARD OF HOOKED ON PHONICS ITS FOR DUMB ASSES LIKE YOURSELF DO YOU HAVE A.D.D IM SORRY DUMB ASS :twak: :ugh: :banghead: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 03:40 PM~9007201
> *ITS SPELLEDYOUER  :twak:
> *


OK THEN SO WHEN ARE WE GOING TO HOPP YOU SED THIS WEEKEND AND YOU WAS NOT THER SO WHEN TELL ME
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 03:50 PM~9007277
> *OH YEAH DUMB ASS ITS LOSE NOT LOST U MIGHT WANT TO BUY YOUR SELF A SPELL CHECKER COMPUTERS ARENT MENT FOR DUMB ASSES LIKE YOU :werd:  HAVENT YOU EVER HEARD OF HOOKED ON PHONICS ITS FOR DUMB ASSES LIKE YOURSELF DO YOU HAVE A.D.D IM SORRY DUMB ASS :twak:  :ugh:  :banghead:  :loco:  :yessad:
> *


IT`S ALL GOOD YOU NEED A CAR I NO THAT MUCH DUMB ASS AND FAST BY THIS WEEKEND AND THEN WILL SEE WHAT`S UP DUMB ASS :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 03:51 PM~9007283
> *OK THEN SO WHEN ARE WE GOING TO HOPP YOU SED THIS WEEKEND AND YOU WAS NOT THER SO WHEN TELL ME
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


GET OFF THE COMPUTER DUMB ASS. I WAS OUT THIS WEEKEND DUMBASS IN POMONA :twak: :werd: :banghead: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 03:54 PM~9007305
> *IT`S ALL GOOD YOU NEED A CAR I NO THAT MUCH DUMB ASS AND FAST BY THIS WEEKEND AND THEN WILL SEE WHAT`S UP DUMB ASS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I DO HAVE A CAR DUMB ASS YOU STILL NEED A SPELL CHECKER DUMB ASS :werd:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 04:00 PM~9007357
> *I DO HAVE A CAR DUMB ASS YOU STILL NEED A SPELL CHECKER DUMB ASS :werd:
> *


GOOD NOW WE ALL NO NOW I WILL LIVE YOU ALONE HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT A CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NO CAR AND HE SED HE WAS HOPPING SHIT ALL HE DOES IS LOOK FOR BAD SPELLING YOUR GOOD AT THAT I GIVE YOU THAT WIN AND THAT`S ALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 04:00 PM~9007357
> *I DO HAVE A CAR DUMB ASS YOU STILL NEED A SPELL CHECKER DUMB ASS :werd:
> *


CAN I GET SOME PIC OF THE CAR TODAY NOT IN TEN YAER`S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 04:10 PM~9007437
> *CAN I GET SOME PIC OF THE CAR TODAY NOT IN TEN YAER`S :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O MY BAD YEAR`S


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 04:13 PM~9007458
> *O MY BAD YEAR`S
> *


DUMB ASS JUST FOR YOU I WILL BRING OUT A HOPPER FOR YOUR CHIPPEN DUMB ASS MAKE SURE YOUR ON THE BUMPER I KNOW IT TOOK YOUR DUMB ASS FOUR YEARS TO BUILD THAT JUNK :twak: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## bighpray

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 04:18 PM~9007516
> *DUMB ASS JUST FOR YOU I WILL BRING OUT A HOPPER FOR YOUR CHIPPEN DUMB ASS MAKE SURE YOUR ON THE BUMPER I KNOW IT TOOK YOUR DUMB ASS FOUR YEARS TO BUILD THAT JUNK :twak:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


YAH YAH IF YOU SAY SO YOU DONT NO ME AND IF YOU DID I HAVE BUILD THAT CAR 3 TIME`S MAN YOU ARE MAD AT ME AND GET OF CHINA MAN NUT`S :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 04:18 PM~9007516
> *DUMB ASS JUST FOR YOU I WILL BRING OUT A HOPPER FOR YOUR CHIPPEN DUMB ASS MAKE SURE YOUR ON THE BUMPER I KNOW IT TOOK YOUR DUMB ASS FOUR YEARS TO BUILD THAT JUNK :twak:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


WHEN YOU SED THIS WEEKEND WHAT HAPPEND TELL ME COME ON YOU SED ALL THAT SHIT AND YOU DID NOT SHOW UP THAT MAKE`S 2-1 GET A WIN WITH YOUR CAR OK WHEN YOU GET ONE I DON`T NO WHEN COULD BE 5 YEAR OR NEXT WEEKEND I AM READY FOR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 04:32 PM~9007629
> *:0
> YAH YAH IF YOU SAY SO YOU DONT NO ME AND IF YOU DID I HAVE BUILD THAT CAR 3 TIME`S MAN YOU ARE MAD AT ME AND GET OF CHINA MAN NUT`S  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IM NOT MAD DUMB ASS YOUR THE ONLY ONE TALKING ABOUT CHINA MAN IM TRYING TO TELL YOU YOU NEED A SPELL CHECKER DUMB ASS BECAUSE ITS SPELLED SED DUMB ASS AND SHIT YOUR STILL BUILDING THE SAME JUNK FOR THAT LONG MOVE ON TO ANOTHER CAR DUMB ASS :werd:


----------



## Long Beach Edition

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 05:48 PM~9007779
> *IM NOT MAD DUMB ASS YOUR THE ONLY ONE TALKING ABOUT CHINA MAN IM TRYING TO TELL YOU YOU NEED A SPELL CHECKER DUMB ASS BECAUSE ITS SPELLED SED DUMB ASS AND SHIT YOUR STILL BUILDING THE SAME JUNK FOR THAT LONG MOVE ON TO ANOTHER CAR DUMB ASS :werd:
> *


IM TIRED OF YOUR ASS CORRECTING EVERYBODY, 



ITS YOU'RE AS IN YOU ARE

NOT 

YOUR AS IN A POSSESIVE WAY!


----------



## Long Beach Edition

and to get it out of the way albert, 


i dont have a car


so me and you are even.


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 04:52 PM~9007822
> *IM TIRED OF YOUR ASS CORRECTING EVERYBODY,
> ITS YOU'RE AS IN YOU ARE
> 
> NOT
> 
> YOUR AS IN A POSSESIVE WAY!
> *


MAN GOOD LOOKING HE IS JUST CORRECTING EVERYBODY BUT HE DONT DOES NOT WANA HOPP HE SAID HE WOULD BE THER NOW ASK HIM DID HE SHOW UP NOP I DID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Beach Edition

i was there i know he wasnt there


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 03:50 PM~9007277
> *OH YEAH DUMB ASS ITS LOSE NOT LOST U MIGHT WANT TO BUY YOUR SELF A SPELL CHECKER COMPUTERS ARENT MENT FOR DUMB ASSES LIKE YOU :werd:  HAVENT YOU EVER HEARD OF HOOKED ON PHONICS ITS FOR DUMB ASSES LIKE YOURSELF DO YOU HAVE A.D.D IM SORRY DUMB ASS :twak:  :ugh:  :banghead:  :loco:  :yessad:
> *



actually... it's take a LOSS... not lose, or lost...  :biggrin:


----------



## Long Beach Edition

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Oct 15 2007, 06:08 PM~9007983
> *actually... it's take a LOSS... not lose, or lost...   :biggrin:
> *



lol

i was about to do that one too


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 05:04 PM~9007944
> *i was there i know he wasnt there
> *


GOOD LOOKING NOW TELL ME SOMETHING WHAT HAPPEN TO CHINA MAN WHEN WE HOPP HA GOT HIM NOW HE IS MAD BECAUSE JOKER GOT A TAXI THAT`S WHAT ALBERT SED MAN I THINK THAT JOKERS CAR IS NICE BUT ALBERT THINK`S IT`S A TAXI MAY BE HE WANT`S A RIDE IN THE TAXI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Beach Edition

let em know ray, if its a taxi, it must be makin money 

and the chains broke...

thats the end of that.


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 05:13 PM~9008023
> *let em know ray, if its a taxi, it must be makin money
> 
> and the chains broke...
> 
> thats the end of that.
> *


YUP MAKIN MONEY THAT`S WHY MY CAR WAS THER ASK HIM WHER WAS HIS CAR OR RAG YAH RIGHT ALBERT FULL OFF SHIT LOT`S OF IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 04:59 PM~9007927
> *and to get it out of the way albert,
> i dont have a car
> so me and you are even.
> *


SORRY DUMB ASS ITS NOT ALBERT ITS THE LITTLE MOTHER FUCKER IN THE SHOP ,AND WE GOT CARS SO WE AINT LIKE YOU DUMB ASS, AND BY THE WAY YOUR AN IDIOT CAUSE YOU AINT CUT YOU STOCK RIDER/ BIG PRAY CAUSE YOU GONNA NEED TO PRAY :werd: ,YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE LOCATED ADDRESS IS AT THE BOTTOM LEFT HAND CORNER .


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 05:23 PM~9008092
> *SORRY DUMB ASS ITS NOT ALBERT  ITS THE LITTLE MOTHER FUCKER IN THE SHOP ,AND WE GOT CARS SO WE AINT LIKE YOU DUMB ASS, AND BY THE WAY YOUR AN IDIOT CAUSE YOU AINT CUT YOU STOCK RIDER/ BIG PRAY CAUSE YOU GONNA NEED TO PRAY :werd: ,YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE LOCATED ADDRESS IS AT THE BOTTOM LEFT HAND CORNER .
> *


WHAT YOUER CAR IS DOEN SO WE CAN HOP AND IT`S RAY H.P


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 05:19 PM~9008069
> *YUP MAKIN MONEY THAT`S WHY MY CAR WAS THER ASK HIM WHER WAS HIS CAR OR RAG YAH RIGHT ALBERT FULL OFF SHIT LOT`S OF IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALBERTS TALKIN TO YOU BUT ITS US TODAY YOU CHIPPER LET ME GIVE YOU YOUR TEN MINUTES OF FAME YOU GOT BROKE OFF :werd: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## Long Beach Edition

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 06:23 PM~9008092
> * BY THE WAY YOUR AN IDIOT CAUSE YOU AINT CUT YOU STOCK RIDER/ BIG PRAY CAUSE YOU GONNA NEED TO PRAY :werd:
> *



alright vanilla ice, dont need to come hard on me with the 90s rap


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: 

dont get mad cuz you got corrected, put it like this

i got you 

1-0

you got GRAMMAR SERVED


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 05:25 PM~9008106
> * WHAT YOUER CAR IS DOEN SO WE CAN HOP AND IT`S RAY H.P
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 05:27 PM~9008122
> *alright vanilla ice, dont need to come hard on me with the 90s rap
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> dont get mad cuz you got corrected, put it like this
> 
> i got you
> 
> 1-0
> 
> you got GRAMMAR SERVED
> *


AND YOUR STILL ON BIG RAYS NUTS


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 05:23 PM~9008092
> *SORRY DUMB ASS ITS NOT ALBERT  ITS THE LITTLE MOTHER FUCKER IN THE SHOP ,AND WE GOT CARS SO WE AINT LIKE YOU DUMB ASS, AND BY THE WAY YOUR AN IDIOT CAUSE YOU AINT CUT YOU STOCK RIDER/ BIG PRAY CAUSE YOU GONNA NEED TO PRAY :werd: ,YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE LOCATED ADDRESS IS AT THE BOTTOM LEFT HAND CORNER .
> *


MAN I AM GOING STOP FUCKING WITH YOU WHY DO YOU GET SO MAD AND STRT :tears: :tears: IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME BUT I WILL BE OUT ON SUNDAY WITH MY TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS READY TO HOPP


----------



## Long Beach Edition

i aint on rays nuts

youre on his nuts swinging like none other.

you corrected him, so i corrected you


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 05:30 PM~9008158
> *i aint on rays nuts
> 
> youre on his nuts swinging like none other.
> 
> you corrected him, so i corrected you
> *


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 05:30 PM~9008158
> *i aint on rays nuts
> 
> youre on his nuts swinging like none other.
> 
> you corrected him, so i corrected you
> *


STOP IT HE GOING TO CRY 
:tears: :tears: AND HE IS ON CHINA MAN NUT`S AND LOCO 4 LIFE MAN YOU DOING BAD ONE MORE THING I DONT NEED TO GOOD TO NO SHOP I AM IN THE STREET`S ALL DAY LONG uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 05:35 PM~9008175
> *STOP IT HE GOING TO CRY
> :tears:  :tears: AND HE IS ON CHINA MAN NUT`S AND LOCO 4 LIFE MAN YOU DOING BAD ONE MORE THING I DONT NEED TO GOOD TO NO SHOP I AM IN THE STREET`S ALL DAY LONG  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


MY BAD IT`S GO TO NO SHOP SEE ME IN THE STREET`S ALL DAY LONG :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 05:38 PM~9008191
> *MY BAD IT`S GO TO NO SHOP SEE ME IN THE STREET`S ALL DAY LONG  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


YEAH WITH THAT PIECE OF SHIT CAR ON THE TRAILER THEM FOUR YEARS MAKING THAT CAR WHAT IT IS TODAY A TRAILER QUEEN MY 87 CUTLASS DRIVES IN THE STREETS AND HOPS OH YEAH FREEWAY TO NO TRAILER LETS HOP SUNDAY


----------



## THA LIFE

its goin DOWN !!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

MAN THIS IS ALBERT HOMIE LIKE MY PRIMO SAID HERE THE ADDRESS
5025 W. STATE ST. 
ONTARIO CA 91762
909-628-3690
YOU WANT TO GET BROKE OFF COME TO THE SHOP....,SIMPLE AS THAT HOMIE AS FOR LONG BEACH EDITOR WHATS UP ESE YOU GOT MY ADDRESS TOO :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 05:30 PM~9008158
> *i aint on rays nuts
> 
> youre on his nuts swinging like none other.
> 
> you corrected him, so i corrected you
> *


A DUMB ASS ITS SPELLED YOURE YEP YOU ARE A BIG WHAT EVER CHEERLEADER :twak:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 05:46 PM~9008238
> *YEAH WITH THAT PIECE OF SHIT CAR ON THE TRAILER THEM FOUR YEARS MAKING THAT CAR WHAT IT IS TODAY  A TRAILER QUEEN MY 87 CUTLASS DRIVES IN THE STREETS AND HOPS OH YEAH FREEWAY TO  NO TRAILER LETS HOP SUNDAY
> *


GET OFF CHINA MAN NUT`S


----------



## Long Beach Edition

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:21 PM~9008497
> *A DUMB ASS ITS SPELLED YOURE YEP YOU ARE A BIG WHAT EVER CHEERLEADER :twak:
> *


AHHH SHIT, YOU DUMB BASTARD, ILL LET YOU MAKE YOURSELF LOOK STUPID, I KNOW WHAT I SAID

AND IF YOU WANT TO CORRECT ME, I FORGOT THE APOSTROPHE

SO IT'S SPELLED

" YOU'RE"

THERE ARE TWO TYPES OF SPELLINGS FOR THE WORD "YOUR"

YOUR - BELONGING TO

YOU'RE - YOU ARE

DUMB BASTARD


----------



## PINKY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN ALBERT I SEE YOUR PRETTY BUSY ON HERE. I HEARD THESE FOOLS ARE ONLY DOING ABOUT 40S.JUST BREAK UM OFF AND GET IT OVER WITH.THEY TRYING TO HANG ON LITTLE JOHNS NUTS TALKING ABOUT TEAM THIS AND THAT,FUCK THE TEAMS LEAVE THAT FOR SPORTS.IF YOU HAVE A CAR BRING IT AND SWING IT STOP ALL THIS INTERNET BANGING ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS FOR A HOP?COME ON NOW JUST HOP AND GET IT OVER WITH.....JUST MY TWO CENTS.MANIACOS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## Long Beach Edition

AND YES, I CAN READ THE ADDRESS TO YOUR SHOP

ARE YOU TRYING TO INVITE ME OVER TO CORRECT ALL THE MISSPELLED WORDS AROUND THE SHOP?


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 15 2007, 06:26 PM~9008554
> *AHHH SHIT, YOU DUMB BASTARD, ILL LET YOU MAKE YOURSELF LOOK STUPID, I KNOW WHAT I SAID
> 
> AND IF YOU WANT TO CORRECT ME, I FORGOT THE APOSTROPHE
> 
> SO IT'S SPELLED
> 
> " YOU'RE"
> 
> THERE ARE TWO TYPES OF SPELLINGS FOR THE WORD "YOUR"
> 
> YOUR - BELONGING TO
> 
> YOU'RE - YOU ARE
> 
> DUMB BASTARD
> *


O SHIT IT`S ON THIS GETING GOOD :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MUFASA

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 15 2007, 06:31 PM~9008598
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT`S UP LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9008567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN ALBERT I SEE YOUR PRETTY BUSY ON HERE. I HEARD THESE FOOLS ARE ONLY DOING ABOUT 40S.JUST BREAK UM OFF AND GET IT OVER WITH.THEY TRYING TO HANG ON LITTLE JOHNS NUTS TALKING ABOUT TEAM THIS AND THAT,FUCK THE TEAMS LEAVE THAT FOR SPORTS.IF YOU HAVE A CAR BRING IT AND SWING IT STOP ALL THIS INTERNET BANGING ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS FOR A HOP?COME ON NOW JUST HOP AND GET IT OVER WITH.....JUST MY TWO CENTS.MANIACOS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


YOUR RIGHT DOGGIE... FUCK ALL THESE TEAMS AND SHIT ITS STUPID WHY BE FROM A CLUB AND GET IN A TEAM WHY DON'T MEJASTICS, DENA4LIFE,CALIDRIFTERS,AND WHATEVER OTHER CLUBS ARE FROM ALLSTARS JUST START A CLUB OF THIER OWN THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT I WAS GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS AND COME BACK TO THIS...... TO ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS TALKING ALL THAT SHIT COME DO A SHOP CALL AND GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF THIS IS STRAIGHT MANIACOS HOMIE THATS HOW WE GET DOWN!!!!!!!!! LETS HANDLE IT ANY WHICH WAY YOU WANT TO DO IT WE STAY READY ESE....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 15 2007, 06:31 PM~9008598
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE...


----------



## harborarea310

WHERE THE HOP AT ?


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9008567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN ALBERT I SEE YOUR PRETTY BUSY ON HERE. I HEARD THESE FOOLS ARE ONLY DOING ABOUT 40S.JUST BREAK UM OFF AND GET IT OVER WITH.THEY TRYING TO HANG ON LITTLE JOHNS NUTS TALKING ABOUT TEAM THIS AND THAT,FUCK THE TEAMS LEAVE THAT FOR SPORTS.IF YOU HAVE A CAR BRING IT AND SWING IT STOP ALL THIS INTERNET BANGING ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS FOR A HOP?COME ON NOW JUST HOP AND GET IT OVER WITH.....JUST MY TWO CENTS.MANIACOS STILL PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


NOT 40 MAY BE 65 AND BIG JOHN 85 MISTER X CANT SAY BUT ON SUNDAY WILL SEE


----------



## big nuts

MAN YOUR ALL :werd: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 15 2007, 06:33 PM~9008625
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


WHATS UP YOU WANTS SOME TOO NOW :buttkick: DOWN 4 WHATEVER  YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT :biggrin: ANSWER YOUR PHONE HOMIE...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 06:42 PM~9008719
> *MAN YOUR ALL  :werd:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP SPIKE


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 06:39 PM~9008682
> *YOUR RIGHT DOGGIE... FUCK ALL THESE TEAMS AND SHIT ITS STUPID WHY BE FROM A CLUB AND GET IN A TEAM WHY DON'T MEJASTICS, DENA4LIFE,CALIDRIFTERS,AND WHATEVER OTHER CLUBS ARE FROM ALLSTARS JUST START A CLUB OF THIER OWN THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT I WAS GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS AND COME BACK TO THIS...... TO ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS TALKING ALL THAT SHIT COME DO A SHOP CALL AND GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF THIS IS STRAIGHT MANIACOS HOMIE THATS HOW WE GET DOWN!!!!!!!!! LETS HANDLE IT ANY WHICH WAY YOU WANT TO DO IT WE STAY READY ESE....
> *


WHAT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY HA MAN LOOK I WANA HOPP WITH YOU AND YOU WONT THE SAME SO I AM GOING TO GIVE YOU A CHANCE AGEN THIS TIME SHOW UP WITH YOUR CAR OK AND LET`S LIVE IT AT THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 06:44 PM~9008736
> *WHATS UP SPIKE
> *


AAAAAH!! U NOW JUST TRYING 2 GET IT DON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:42 PM~9008710
> *NOT 40 MAY BE 65 AND BIG JOHN 85 MISTER X CANT SAY BUT ON SUNDAY WILL SEE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: OH WOW 65 OR 85,LITTLE JOHNS BEEN SAYING HE DOES 85 AND IN VEGAS ON THE RULER HE HIT 77 ANYWAYS WHO CARES PULL UP OR SHUT UP THATS THE MOTTO


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

WE ARE THROWING A SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT THE FAIRPLEX IN POMONA OCTOBER 21 SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM GATE OPENS AT 6:30AM LET SEE WHAT PULLS UP SINGLE PUMP CATAGORY,DOUBLE PUMP CATAGORY,AND RADICAL WE WILL SEE YOU THIER uffin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 06:47 PM~9008774
> *AAAAAH!!  U NOW JUST TRYING 2 GET IT DON!!! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW SUNDAY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 15 2007, 06:49 PM~9008786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno: OH WOW 65 OR 85,LITTLE JOHNS BEEN SAYING HE DOES 85 AND IN VEGAS ON THE RULER HE HIT 77 ANYWAYS WHO CARES PULL UP OR SHUT UP THATS THE MOTTO
> *


TELL THAT TO YOUR BOY HE SAID THAT HE WAS GOING TO BE THER ON SUNDAY AND NO SHOW MAN


----------



## big nuts

MAN THATS WHAT I SAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP IF SOME OF THESE GUYS HAVE CARS PULL THEM ''OUT''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008809
> *ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW SUNDAY
> *


I'M TRYING !!!


----------



## Big Rob M

What up spike the ride almost done????


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 06:52 PM~9008836
> *MAN THATS WHAT I SAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP IF SOME OF THESE GUYS HAVE CARS PULL THEM ''OUT''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I NO I DID MY BOY PUTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:51 PM~9008810
> *TELL THAT TO YOUR BOY HE SAID THAT HE WAS GOING TO BE THER ON SUNDAY AND NO SHOW MAN
> *


WELL YA I KNOW HES THROWING A SHOW ON SUNDAY,SO SHOW UP AND TELL HIM YOURSELF,AND IF YOU BEAT HIM COME GET SOME FROM ME :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:52 PM~9008836
> *MAN THATS WHAT I SAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP IF SOME OF THESE GUYS HAVE CARS PULL THEM ''OUT''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Oct 15 2007, 06:54 PM~9008851
> *What up spike the ride almost done????
> *


YES SIR JUST A FUW MORE THINGS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:45 PM~9008748
> *WHAT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY HA MAN LOOK I WANA HOPP WITH YOU AND YOU WONT THE SAME SO I AM GOING TO GIVE YOU A CHANCE AGEN THIS TIME SHOW UP WITH YOUR CAR OK AND LET`S LIVE IT AT THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TELL YOU THE TRUTH HOMIE I WAS IN POMONA MAKING FEDIA COME DOWN SUNDAY TO THE SHOW.......YOU'LL BE A SPECIAL INVITE SO WE COULD BREAK YOUR ASS OFF SINCE YOUR SCARED TO COME TO THE SHOP WITH YOUR FUCKED UP TAXI TRAILER QUEEN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 06:52 PM~9008836
> *MAN THATS WHAT I SAY PULL UP OR SHUT UP IF SOME OF THESE GUYS HAVE CARS PULL THEM ''OUT''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 06:56 PM~9008875
> *TELL YOU THE TRUTH HOMIE I WAS IN POMONA MAKING FEDIA COME DOWN SUNDAY TO THE SHOW.......YOU'LL BE A SPECIAL INVITE SO WE COULD BREAK YOUR ASS OFF SINCE YOUR SCARED TO COME TO THE SHOP WITH YOUR FUCKED UP TAXI TRAILER QUEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SCARED NEVER YOU GOT ME FUCK UP YOU HAD YOUR CHANCE TO HOPP


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:59 PM~9008910
> *SCARED NEVER YOU GOT ME FUCK UP YOU HAD YOUR CHANCE TO HOPP
> *


PLEASE HOMIE YOU DON'T EVEN HIT THE BUMPER :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST LOOK AT THE WAY LIZARD BROKE YOUR ASS OFF...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 03:32 PM~9007629
> *:0
> YAH YAH IF YOU SAY SO YOU DONT NO ME AND IF YOU DID I HAVE BUILD THAT CAR 3 TIME`S MAN YOU ARE MAD AT ME AND GET OF CHINA MAN NUT`S  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 05:46 PM~9008238
> *YEAH WITH THAT PIECE OF SHIT CAR ON THE TRAILER THEM FOUR YEARS MAKING THAT CAR WHAT IT IS TODAY  A TRAILER QUEEN MY 87 CUTLASS DRIVES IN THE STREETS AND HOPS OH YEAH FREEWAY TO  NO TRAILER LETS HOP SUNDAY
> *


I JUST GOT THE CALL THAT CAR IS NOT YOUR`S MAN GET SOMETHING THAT`S YOUR`S I AM NOT HOPPING THAT CUTLASS IT`S NOT YOUR CAR MAN THAT`S BAD NEW`S


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:06 PM~9008968
> *PLEASE HOMIE YOU DON'T EVEN HIT THE BUMPER  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST LOOK AT THE WAY LIZARD BROKE YOUR ASS OFF...
> *


YUP HE GOT THAT WIN AND I DONT
:tears: :tears: :tears: A CAN TAKE A LOST YOU CAN`T


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 07:06 PM~9008969
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 07:06 PM~9008969
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT`S UP HAPPY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 05:39 PM~9008682
> *YOUR RIGHT DOGGIE... FUCK ALL THESE TEAMS AND SHIT ITS STUPID WHY BE FROM A CLUB AND GET IN A TEAM WHY DON'T MEJASTICS, DENA4LIFE,CALIDRIFTERS,AND WHATEVER OTHER CLUBS ARE FROM ALLSTARS JUST START A CLUB OF THIER OWN THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT I WAS GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS AND COME BACK TO THIS...... TO ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS TALKING ALL THAT SHIT COME DO A SHOP CALL AND GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF THIS IS STRAIGHT MANIACOS HOMIE THATS HOW WE GET DOWN!!!!!!!!! LETS HANDLE IT ANY WHICH WAY YOU WANT TO DO IT WE STAY READY ESE....
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:08 PM~9008993
> *I JUST GOT THE CALL THAT CAR IS NOT YOUR`S MAN GET SOMETHING THAT`S YOUR`S I AM NOT HOPPING THAT CUTLASS IT`S NOT YOUR CAR MAN THAT`S BAD NEW`S
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE ITS MY SHOP CAR BITCH WHERE YOU AT RIGHT NOW WE WILL GO DOWN THEIR RIGHT NOW HOMIE FUCK THE BULLSHIT BELEIVE ME HOMIE YOU WILL TAKE A LOSS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:10 PM~9009015
> *WHAT`S UP HAPPY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:06 PM~9008968
> *PLEASE HOMIE YOU DON'T EVEN HIT THE BUMPER  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST LOOK AT THE WAY LIZARD BROKE YOUR ASS OFF...
> *


NO I DID NOT BUT I DID MORE THEN YOU NOW WHAT


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:13 PM~9009046
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE ITS MY SHOP CAR BITCH WHERE YOU AT RIGHT NOW WE WILL GO DOWN THEIR RIGHT NOW HOMIE FUCK THE BULLSHIT BELEIVE ME HOMIE YOU WILL TAKE A LOSS
> *


AM AT HOW HIGH AND ALL BE THRE OK


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 07:13 PM~9009051
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


MAN TELL ME SOMETHING HAPPY WHY ARE THEY SO MAD IF THEY DID THE DAM THING HA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:14 PM~9009057
> *NO I DID NOT BUT I DID MORE THEN YOU NOW WHAT
> *


LIKE I SAID COCKEYE MOTHERFUCKER KNOW I KNOW WHY YOU CAN'T TYPE CUSE YOU CAN'T SEE THE FUCKIN KEYBOARD PUT ONE HAND OVER YOUR EYE THEN TYPE DUMBASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW I KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE YOU STUPID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AND YOUR CAR ARE A JOKE


----------



## bighpray

GOOD NEW`S I AM GOING SINGEL PUMP JUST TO SHOW THEM WHAT`S UP I CAN DO IT 2


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:17 PM~9009098
> *MAN TELL ME SOMETHING HAPPY WHY ARE THEY SO MAD IF THEY DID THE DAM THING HA
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears:    :around: :around: :around:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 06:20 PM~9009126
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:        :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


was up mufasa!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:15 PM~9009074
> *AM AT HOW HIGH AND ALL BE THRE OK
> *


BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT ESE DON;T HAVE ANYBODY BUILD IT FOR YOU THATS WHY YOU BUILD YOUR CAR THREE TIME CAUSE YOU COULDN'T SEE SHIT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Heights

aint no drifters here hommie just caliriders


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:19 PM~9009109
> *LIKE I SAID COCKEYE MOTHERFUCKER KNOW I KNOW WHY YOU CAN'T TYPE CUSE YOU CAN'T SEE THE FUCKIN KEYBOARD PUT ONE HAND OVER YOUR EYE THEN TYPE DUMBASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOW I KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE YOU STUPID  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU AND YOUR CAR ARE A JOKE
> *


LOOK IF YOU CALL ME A MOTHERFUKER AGEN WE ARE GOING TO THE NEXT LAVEL I TOLD YOU IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:17 PM~9009098
> *MAN TELL ME SOMETHING HAPPY WHY ARE THEY SO MAD IF THEY DID THE DAM THING HA
> *


I AIN'T MAD YOUR A JOKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 15 2007, 07:21 PM~9009148
> *aint no drifters here hommie just caliriders
> *


MY BAD HOMIE WHAT UP HEIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:22 PM~9009150
> *LOOK IF YOU CALL ME A MOTHERFUKER AGEN WE ARE GOING TO THE NEXT LAVEL I TOLD YOU IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S
> *


 hno: hno: SO WHY YOU GETTING MAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:24 PM~9009175
> *hno:  hno: SO WHY YOU GETTING MAD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I AM NOT MAD DONT CALL ME NAME`S I DONT DO THAT SHIT TO YOU OK LET`S HAVE MORE FUN


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 07:21 PM~9009140
> *
> was up mufasa!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup..........whats crackin........................i'm jus tryin to catch up on all the bullshit.............. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

RAY RAY !! WUT UP RAY RAY!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9009206
> *sup..........whats crackin........................i'm jus tryin to catch up on all the bullshit.............. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

where are all the cheerleaders at if your not one post your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 07:28 PM~9009218
> *RAY RAY !! WUT UP RAY RAY!!!
> *


WHAT`S MY BOY


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:35 PM~9008644
> *WHAT`S UP LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanx homie.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:26 PM~9009191
> *I AM NOT MAD DONT CALL ME NAME`S I DONT DO THAT SHIT TO YOU OK LET`S HAVE MORE FUN
> *


SO YOUR WORKING WITH FEELING NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 06:40 PM~9008693
> *WHATS UP HOMIE...
> *


SUP .............WHATS CRACKIN..............U BEEN BUSY UP IN HERE! :cheesy:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:30 PM~9009237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are all the cheerleaders at if your not one post your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

PICS CHEERLEADERS POST THEM I NOW U CAN READ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:33 PM~9009280
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT ONE DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:31 PM~9009258
> *SO YOUR WORKING WITH FEELING NOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOK IF YOU NEW ME IT`S ALL GOOD NOW IF IT WAS JOKER THEN IT`S ALL GOOD I NO HIM SO I AM JUST WONT YOU TO NO THAT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9009267
> *SUP .............WHATS CRACKIN..............U BEEN BUSY UP IN HERE! :cheesy:
> *


ME BUZY NO HOMIE JUST GOT TO THE SHOP AN HOUR AGO AND SEE ALL THIS SHIT.... :roflmao: :roflmao: ONLY IF THEY KNEW DOGGIE WHO IT REALLY IS..... :0 AHH YOU COMING DOWN TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:35 PM~9009297
> *WE GOT ONE DOWN :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 06:30 PM~9009237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are all the cheerleaders at if your not one post your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big nuts

''OK'' HOW ABUT IF U EVER HAD ONE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:36 PM~9009306
> *LOOK IF YOU NEW ME IT`S ALL GOOD NOW IF IT WAS JOKER THEN IT`S ALL GOOD I NO HIM SO I AM JUST WONT YOU TO NO THAT
> *


SPELL CHECK DOGGIE OR BETTER YET CALL ME... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:30 PM~9009237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are all the cheerleaders at if your not one post your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

43 FUCKIN PAGES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:40 PM~9009371
> *43 FUCKIN PAGES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT
> *


YAH IT IS BUT IT`S ALL GOOD AND FUN RIGHT


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:30 PM~9009237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are all the cheerleaders at if your not one post your shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a spike you got your hopper out already???? if not stay your ass on the side lines cuzz if your car aint out that makes you a cheerleader!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:42 PM~9009393
> *YAH IT IS BUT IT`S ALL GOOD AND FUN RIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK DOGGIE GET OFF MY NUTS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 15 2007, 06:43 PM~9009404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  a  spike you got your hopper out already???? if not stay your ass on the side lines cuzz if your car aint out that makes you a cheerleader!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:45 PM~9009432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK DOGGIE GET OFF MY NUTS NOW :biggrin:
> *


YAH OK LET YOU TELL IT :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

WELL IF IT HELPS I GOT BULL HORNS 4 U GUYS THAT DON'T !!!!!!!! HAVE CARS OS IF U DO LETS SEE THEM







HERES MINE!!!!!!NOW LETS SEE YOURS AND IF U CAN'T POST PICS JUST SHOT THEM 2 ME ME AND I'LL DO IT 4 U ?????????? O MAYBE U DON'T HAVE ONE


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 07:45 PM~9009439
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up big happy!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9009464
> *WELL IF IT HELPS I GOT BULL HORNS  4 U GUYS THAT DON'T !!!!!!!! HAVE CARS  OS IF U DO LETS SEE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MINE!!!!!!NOW LETS SEE YOURS AND IF U CAN'T POST PICS JUST SHOT THEM 2 ME ME AND I'LL DO IT 4 U  ??????????  O MAYBE U DON'T HAVE ONE
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9009464
> *WELL IF IT HELPS I GOT BULL HORNS  4 U GUYS THAT DON'T !!!!!!!! HAVE CARS  OS IF U DO LETS SEE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MINE!!!!!!NOW LETS SEE YOURS AND IF U CAN'T POST PICS JUST SHOT THEM 2 ME ME AND I'LL DO IT 4 U  ??????????  O MAYBE U DON'T HAVE ONE
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 15 2007, 07:51 PM~9009479
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ANGEL, WHATS UP WHIT IT :werd:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> ANGEL, WHATS UP WHIT IT :werd:
> [/b]


china whats up homie


----------



## big nuts

WELL I DON'T SEE ANY ONE POSTING PICS I GUSS U ALL WILL STAY IN THE SIDE LINES AND IF U DON'T REMEMBER ME JUST LOOK IN THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS VOL. 17 18 19 20 XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## big nuts

AAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!! SHIT THEY ALL LEFT :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THA LIFE

imma sit on the side line wit my camera and old gold


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 15 2007, 07:55 PM~9009536
> *china whats up homie
> *


being patient and_ walkin to tha FINISH LINE_ :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

MY EVREYDAY CAR







:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:57 PM~9009569
> *WELL I DON'T SEE ANY ONE POSTING PICS I GUSS U ALL WILL STAY IN THE SIDE LINES  AND IF U DON'T REMEMBER ME JUST LOOK IN THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS VOL. 17 18 19 20 XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> *


I LOOKED ON THE VIDEO"S THATS WEIRD YOUR CARS ALL HAVE MANIACOS PLAQUES AND YOUR FROM MAJESTICS :0 AND THE VIDEOS DON'T LIE :biggrin: 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9009625
> *MY EVREYDAY CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IN THA REAL BIG M, THEY DONT UNDERSTAND SPIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9009625
> *MY EVREYDAY CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## big nuts

MY MOTOR 4 MY EVERYDAY CAR IS :WORTH MORE THEN UR SHOW CARS :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:49 PM~9009452
> * YA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:03 PM~9009633
> *I LOOKED ON THE VIDEO"S THATS WEIRD YOUR CARS ALL HAVE MANIACOS PLAQUES AND YOUR FROM MAJESTICS  :0 AND THE VIDEOS DON'T LIE :biggrin:
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


HE GOT TIRED OF BEING CALLED THA KING, SO HE LEFT AND CAME TO KINGS OF THIS LOWRIDER/HOP GAME :thumbsup: DONT TRIP-SOONER OR LATER YOU MIGHT WANNA COME TO THA REAL BIG M


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> ONLY IN THA REAL BIG M, THEY DONT UNDERSTAND SPIKE :thumbsup:
> [/b]


 :0 DON'T GET ME STARTED CHINA..... :biggrin: WHATS UP DOGGIE!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9009625
> *MY EVREYDAY CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS THIS ONES NICE :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:02 PM~9009625
> *MY EVREYDAY CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN THIS FO ON MY VOL. 5.. 

<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/COMPTONRIDA1/HARD5DVDCOVERcopy-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


ITS CLEAN..THE M PLAQUE MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:03 PM~9009633
> *I LOOKED ON THE VIDEO"S THATS WEIRD YOUR CARS ALL HAVE MANIACOS PLAQUES AND YOUR FROM MAJESTICS  :0 AND THE VIDEOS DON'T LIE :biggrin:
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 I NEED SOME ADVICE ON HOW 2 TAKE ANOTHER CLUBS NAME OFF OF ME DOES ANYONE KNOW MAYBE U


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:07 PM~9009695
> *:0 DON'T GET ME STARTED CHINA..... :biggrin: WHATS UP DOGGIE!
> *


YOU KNOW YOU MY NICCA FROM THA LIL M :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:05 PM~9009671
> *YOU SPELLED SOMETHING RIGHT  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH WAIT UP THE WORD YAH IS SPELLED YA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN YOU STILL WITH THAT IS THAT ALL YOU GOT ON ME SORY I HAD TO DO TIME ALL THE TIME THEY DONT LEARN SHIT WHEN YOUR DOING TIME BUT I WILL GET IT RIGHT ONE DAY SO I GIVE YOU 3 SPELLIN WIN`S YOUR ON TOP TO BAD YOU CAN`T HOPP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9009716
> *I SEEN THIS FO ON MY VOL. 5..
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/COMPTONRIDA1/HARD5DVDCOVERcopy-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ITS CLEAN..THE M PLAQUE  MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER
> *


DO U KNOW FINAL AGGONY O FANTASY ON UR VIDEOS?????????????? GUSS NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9009716
> *I SEEN THIS FO ON MY VOL. 5..
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/COMPTONRIDA1/HARD5DVDCOVERcopy-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ITS CLEAN..THE M PLAQUE  MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER
> *


YUP THAT MANAICOS PLAQUE LOOKED REAL GOOD ON THAT FO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9009716
> *I SEEN THIS FO ON MY VOL. 5..
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/COMPTONRIDA1/HARD5DVDCOVERcopy-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ITS CLEAN..THE M PLAQUE  MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

:0 :0


> YOU KNOW YOU MY NICCA FROM THA LIL M :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I AINT GOING TO START WITH YOU I ALREADY GOT TWO OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS STARTED THAT CANT TAKE IT, BUT I DONT MIND THREE :werd:


----------



## big nuts

DOSE THIS GUY EVEN HAVE ANYTHING AND UR HOMEBOYS CARS DON'T COUNT OR 73 CLASS HOUSE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9009757
> *DO U KNOW FINAL AGGONY O FANTASY  ON UR VIDEOS?????????????? GUSS NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THATS BECAUSE I DONT STAY ON THE SAME CAR OR BUY OTHER PEOPLES CARS


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9009837
> *THATS BECAUSE I DONT STAY ON THE SAME CAR OR BUY OTHER PEOPLES CARS
> *


callate guey i already told you i aint selling you my ride lol :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:18 PM~9009831
> *DOSE THIS GUY EVEN HAVE  ANYTHING  AND UR HOMEBOYS CARS DON'T COUNT OR 73 CLASS HOUSE
> *


DAMN U AND BIG SPRAY NEED TO BUY A SPELL CHECKER, AND ITS A 75 RAG.


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:19 PM~9009837
> *THATS BECAUSE I DONT STAY ON THE SAME CAR OR BUY OTHER PEOPLES CARS
> *


WELL THATS :werd: THAT ''57'' U SAY U!!!!! HAVE IF I REMEMBER WAS A MAJESTICS CAR!!!!! AND THAT 62 U JUST GOT :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 08:21 PM~9009858
> *callate guey i already told you i aint selling you my ride lol  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP KIKO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:23 PM~9009876
> *WHATS UP KIKO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: que ondas guey just here homie getting ready for that new years :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 08:21 PM~9009858
> *callate guey i already told you i aint selling you my ride lol  :biggrin:
> *


IS HE BUGING U 4 UR SHIT :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9009888
> *:roflmao: que ondas guey just here homie getting ready for that new years  :cheesy:
> *


are you sure she gonna let you go :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 08:25 PM~9009897
> *are  you sure  she    gonna  let  you go  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9009914
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 08:25 PM~9009897
> *are  you sure  she    gonna  let  you go  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what up fool let fat ass spike know whats cracken lil big dogg


----------



## big nuts

STOP CALLING ME FOOL I DON'T WANT 2 TALK 2 U UR A STALKER!!!!!!!!1


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 15 2007, 09:27 PM~9009921
> *what up fool let fat ass spike know whats cracken lil big dogg
> *


SUPP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9009897
> *are  you sure  she    gonna  let  you go  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ill ask lmfao fucken midget :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


> HE GOT TIRED OF BEING CALLED THA KING, SO HE LEFT AND CAME TO KINGS OF THIS LOWRIDER/HOP GAME :thumbsup: DONT TRIP-SOONER OR LATER YOU MIGHT WANNA COME TO THA REAL BIG M
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 10:29 PM~9009939
> *ill ask lmfao fucken midget  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a midget calling another midget a midget.. :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:30 PM~9009947
> *a midget calling another midget a midget..  :nono:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOOL RAN RIGHT IN TO IT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9009874
> *WELL THATS :werd:  THAT ''57'' U SAY U!!!!! HAVE IF I REMEMBER  WAS A MAJESTICS CAR!!!!!  AND THAT 62  U JUST GOT :biggrin:
> *


ISN'T THAT A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CAR WITH THOSE MURALS ON TOP OF IT MAKE IT LOOK LIKE ITS YOURS , LIL MEME WAS GONNA GET THE CAR BEFORE YOU , SO I LIKE THE WAY YOU MOLDED THE FRAME LIER :worship: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:30 PM~9009947
> *a midget calling another midget a midget..  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: i didnt know 5"6 made you tall lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9009969
> *:roflmao: i didnt know 5"6 made you tall lol
> *


 :biggrin: YOU MEAN YOUR 4"6


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 10:31 PM~9009969
> *:roflmao: i didnt know 5"6 made you tall lol
> *


bizitchio i'm 5'-7 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 07:30 PM~9009947
> *a midget calling another midget a midget..  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

A DOSE ANYONE NOW WHERE I CAN BUY A 96 NEON OR SOME BIFOCLES GLASSES :rofl: :rofl: MAYBE MUNOS TIERS &WHEELS


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:32 PM~9009977
> *bizitchio i'm 5'-7  :biggrin:
> *


with two inch heels sucia lol


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:31 PM~9009965
> *ISN'T THAT A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CAR WITH THOSE MURALS ON TOP OF IT MAKE IT LOOK  LIKE ITS YOURS , LIL MEME WAS GONNA GET THE CAR BEFORE YOU , SO I LIKE THE WAY YOU MOLDED THE FRAME LIER  :worship:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


WELL GOS 2 SHOW HOW MUCH U KNOW STUPID FRAMS NOT MOLDED BUY SOME NEW GLASSES


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:33 PM~9009993
> *A DOSE ANYONE NOW WHERE I CAN BUY A 96 NEON  OR SOME BIFOCLES GLASSES :rofl:  :rofl:  MAYBE MUNOS TIERS &WHEELS
> *


THERE YOU GO TRYING TO BUY SOME ONE ELSES CAR TO GET FAME , AND THATS MUNOZ WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES AND ITS A 2000 MITSUBISHI MIRAGE NOT A 96 :twak: AND THIS IS LIL MEME FROM THE SHOP I HOPE ALL THOSE MURALS HELP IT HOP HIGHER


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 10:35 PM~9010013
> *with two inch heels sucia lol
> *


bitch you never complained when i bought you a matching pair :uh:


----------



## big nuts

LOOKS LIKE MUNOS HAS A HOL LOT OF CHEELEDERS DO U SELL THEM BY THE DOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:42 PM~9010035
> *WELL GOS 2 SHOW HOW MUCH U KNOW STUPID FRAMS NOT MOLDED BUY SOME NEW GLASSES
> *


I DONT HAVE GLASSES FAT BOY, :banghead: :banghead: YOU DONT REMEMBER ME I WAS THERE WHEN YOU PUT YOUR SWEATER OVER YOUR SHIRT SUNDAY. :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9009897
> *are  you sure  she    gonna  let  you go  :0  :biggrin:
> *


pinche haivas on lockdown! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:47 PM~9010086
> *LOOKS LIKE MUNOS HAS A HOL LOT OF CHEELEDERS  DO U SELL THEM BY THE DOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


WHY YOU CANT AFFORD ANY , I GUESS NOT BECAUSE YOU CANT BUY A SPELL CHECKER :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:50 PM~9010120
> *pinche haivas on lockdown!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:48 PM~9010100
> *I DONT HAVE GLASSES FAT BOY, :banghead:  :banghead: YOU DONT REMEMBER ME I WAS THERE WHEN YOU PUT YOUR SWEATER OVER YOUR SHIRT SUNDAY. :nono:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


O YA I DO U WHERE THE ONE WHIT THE ASID TRIPS ON UR FASE :biggrin: IN FACT U WHERE SAYING BY 2ME WHIT UR POM POMS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 07:31 PM~9009965
> *ISN'T THAT A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CAR WITH THOSE MURALS ON TOP OF IT MAKE IT LOOK  LIKE ITS YOURS , LIL MEME WAS GONNA GET THE CAR BEFORE YOU , SO I LIKE THE WAY YOU MOLDED THE FRAME LIER  :worship:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


IS THAT RIGHT DAMN SPIKE WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT ? YOU TOLD ME YOU BUILT THAT CAR


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9010150
> *O YA I DO U WHERE THE ONE WHIT THE ASID TRIPS ON UR FASE  :biggrin:  IN FACT U WHERE SAYING BY 2ME WHIT UR POM POMS
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:50 PM~9010120
> *pinche haivas on lockdown!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: latin your riding smileys nuts just a lil to hard by now youll need a saddle :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 08:57 PM~9010163
> *IS THAT RIGHT DAMN SPIKE WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT ? YOU TOLD ME YOU BUILT THAT CAR
> *


o shit chipper d on line :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 07:58 PM~9010178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: latin your riding smileys nuts just a lil to hard by now youll need a saddle  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

chiping d were you bee


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 07:59 PM~9010184
> *:
> o shit chipper d on line  :0  :0  :0
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN WHATS UP


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 08:57 PM~9010163
> *IS THAT RIGHT DAMN SPIKE WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT ? YOU TOLD ME YOU BUILT THAT CAR
> *


IF IT HELPS D I GOT THE PICS OF THAT SIHT I BILT THE CAR ONLY HAD A FRAM LIKE I SAID WE CAN CALL BEAR IF WE HAVE 2 !!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9010150
> *O YA I DO U WHERE THE ONE WHIT THE ASID TRIPS ON UR FASE  :biggrin:  IN FACT U WHERE SAYING BY 2ME WHIT UR POM POMS
> *


BIG NUTS, DONT THINK THAT YOU HAVE BIG NUTS CAUSE YOU PISS ON THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## JOEMAN

CHIPING D I NEED YOU TO PICK ME AND MY CAR UP THE HOP THIS WEEK


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:00 PM~9010197
> *chiping d were you bee
> *


MAN ARE YOU A ALL STAR OR WHAT ? IM AT THE HOUSE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up mr PROMISE!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

YES SIR TO THE FULLEST


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:03 PM~9010222
> *CHIPING D I NEED YOU TO PICK ME AND MY CAR UP THE HOP THIS WEEK
> *


ABOUT TIME THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LETS DO THIS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

KISS ASS!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :loco: :wow: :werd: :werd:


----------



## big nuts

CAN SOME ONE TELL THE CHEERLEDERS 2 STOP CALLING ME FUCK THEY BUG :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:05 PM~9010240
> *YES SIR TO THE FULLEST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9010150
> *O YA I DO U WHERE THE ONE WHIT THE ASID TRIPS ON UR FASE  :biggrin:  IN FACT U WHERE SAYING BY 2ME WHIT UR POM POMS
> *


SHOWS WHAT YOU KNOW , HOW CAN YOU SEE PUTTING THAT SHIRT ON OVER THAT SHIRT :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9010214
> *IF IT HELPS D I GOT THE PICS OF THAT SIHT I BILT  THE CAR ONLY HAD A FRAM  LIKE I SAID WE CAN CALL BEAR IF WE HAVE 2 !!!!!!
> *


OK FINE :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:05 PM~9010240
> *YES SIR TO THE FULLEST
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2007, 08:06 PM~9010250
> *KISS ASS!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


FAT ASS WHATS UP


----------



## JOEMAN

> <span style='color:red'>*LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO PICK ME THE WAGON UP ITS READY AND ITS NEW AND INPOVED.*


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:02 PM~9010217
> *BIG NUTS, DONT THINK THAT YOU HAVE BIG NUTS CAUSE YOU PISS ON THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


A MUNOS IF UR BOY SAYS HE'S SO GOOD AT BILLDING CARS Y ARE'T U ON HIS NUTS INSTED OF JHONNY' S :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 09:07 PM~9010256
> *CAN SOME ONE TELL THE CHEERLEDERS 2 STOP CALLING ME FUCK THEY BUG  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ILL LET YOU TELL IT :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9010298
> *]AYE  WHY DO TEN WHEN YOU CAN TELL ON A FRIEND[/COLOR]? :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> <span style='color:red'>*LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO PICK ME THE WAGON UP ITS READY AND ITS NEW AND INPOVED.*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 08:11 PM~9010297
> *A MUNOS IF UR BOY SAYS HE'S SO GOOD AT BILLDING CARS Y ARE'T U ON HIS NUTS  INSTED OF JHONNY' S    :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 09:11 PM~9010297
> *A MUNOS IF UR BOY SAYS HE'S SO GOOD AT BILLDING CARS Y ARE'T U ON HIS NUTS  INSTED OF JHONNY' S    :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it`s going down


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 09:11 PM~9010297
> *A MUNOS IF UR BOY SAYS HE'S SO GOOD AT BILLDING CARS Y ARE'T U ON HIS NUTS  INSTED OF JHONNY' S    :0
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE........SO WHAT WERE YOU SAYING WHICH MECHANIC YOU TALKING ABOUT :dunno: I GOT 2


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID

uffin:  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## bighpray

WHAT`S UP MISTER X ARE WE uffin: uffin: uffin:TODAY LOOK AT ALL THIS SHIT MAN IT`S BEEN FUN ALL DAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D

> <span style='color:red'>*LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO PICK ME THE WAGON UP ITS READY AND ITS NEW AND INPOVED.*
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

*WERES D AT*


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 15 2007, 07:12 PM~9009757
> *DO U KNOW FINAL AGGONY O FANTASY  ON UR VIDEOS?????????????? GUSS NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT KINDA CAR HE GOT?..IM MEAN FINAL F.. WHAT KINDA HOPPER YOU GOT ?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

WHAT UP BIG MIKE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:33 PM~9010508
> *WERES D AT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:35 PM~9010532
> *WHAT KINDA CAR HE GOT?..IM MEAN FINAL F.. WHAT KINDA HOPPER YOU GOT ?
> *


COME DOWN TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY :biggrin: SO YOU CAN FILM US BREAKING THESE FOOL OFF


----------



## JOEMAN

MR FANTACY HOW YOU DOING BIG DOG :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:37 PM~9010552
> *MR FANTACY HOW YOU DOING BIG DOG :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG JOEY JUST GOT ON THIS TOPIC :biggrin:OH ITS MR. ALBERT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT 2 MUCH **** ON THIS TOPIC BE BACK IN A SECOND


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:35 PM~9010533
> *WHAT UP BIG MIKE
> *


MAN GET OFF MY HOMEBOY NUT`S HE IS AN ALLSTAR _HOW HIGH
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:38 PM~9010567
> *WHATS UP BIG JOEY JUST GOT ON THIS TOPIC :biggrin:OH ITS MR. ALBERT :biggrin:
> *


OK ALBERT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:37 PM~9010551
> *COME DOWN TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY :biggrin: SO YOU CAN FILM US BREAKING THESE FOOL OFF
> *


NOT HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS SO SAY NAMES


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:40 PM~9010578
> *MAN GET OFF MY HOMEBOY NUT`S HE IS AN ALLSTAR _HOW HIGH
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: DON'T GET MY HOMIE INVOLED THATS MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:05 PM~9010240
> *YES SIR TO THE FULLEST
> *


A NOTHER ALLSTAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:43 PM~9010615
> *<span style='color:red'>MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU GET BUT HURT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 08:25 PM~9010419
> *WHAT`S UP MISTER X ARE WE  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:TODAY LOOK AT ALL THIS SHIT MAN IT`S BEEN FUN ALL DAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


what it do playa


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:43 PM~9010617
> *:twak: DON'T GET MY HOMIE INVOLED THATS MY BOY :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU SAY SO LET YOU TELL IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:35 PM~9010533
> *WHAT UP BIG MIKE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 08:39 PM~9010572
> *IM OUT 2 MUCH **** ON THIS TOPIC BE BACK IN A SECOND
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:47 PM~9010657
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9010644
> *IF YOU SAY SO LET YOU TELL IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW SOMTHING I DON'T :angry:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:45 PM~9010638
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU GET BUT HURT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES
> *


OK WHER IS YOUR TEAM AT OR YOUR A ALLSTAR TO IF YOUR IT`S ALL GOOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:40 PM~9010589
> *OK ALBERT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:49 PM~9010676
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whut up joey when you comming out 
team all star/how high up in this biatch


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:49 PM~9010681
> *OK WHER IS YOUR TEAM AT OR YOUR A ALLSTAR TO IF YOUR IT`S ALL GOOD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOPE JUST MANIACOS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:50 PM~9010694
> *whut up joey when you comming out
> team all star/how high up in this biatch
> *


IM HERE WORKING A LOT


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:45 PM~9010638
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU GET BUT HURT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES
> *


I TOLD YOU KEEP IT UP I DONT PLAY OK JUST TO LET YOU NO :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

DAAAAM 50 PAGES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:45 PM~9010638
> *FUCK YOU PUNCK LETS BOX COME 2 MY SHOP 1858 PALMDALE AVN WHATS UP LETS DO THIS MY NUM IS 126*321*67 </span>*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:52 PM~9010707
> *I TOLD YOU KEEP IT UP I DONT PLAY OK JUST TO LET YOU NO  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FOOL......... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:49 PM~9010680
> *YOU KNOW SOMTHING I DON'T  :angry:
> *


YUP HE IS AN ALLSTAR NOW WHAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:53 PM~9010720
> *FUCK YOU PUNCK LETS BOX COME 2 MY SHOP 1858 PALMDALE AVN WHATS UP LETS DO THIS MY NUM IS 126*321*67
> *


IM ON MY WAY YOU BETTER HAVE THOSE PINK LITTLE G-STRINGS ON SO I COULD BEAT YOUR INSIDES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 08:53 PM~9010720
> *ON DVD !!!!</span>*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:51 PM~9010705
> *IM HERE WORKING A LOT
> *


working out orale


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:53 PM~9010720
> *FUCK YOU PUNCK LETS BOX COME 2 MY SHOP 1858 PALMDALE AVN WHATS UP LETS DO THIS MY NUM IS 126*321*67
> *


MAN HOMIE I GOT PRIOR'S :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:53 PM~9010720
> *FUCK YOU PUNCK LETS BOX COME 2 MY SHOP 1858 PALMDALE AVN WHATS UP LETS DO THIS MY NUM IS 126*321*67
> *


DAM IT CHIPPER D ARE YOU :angry: :angry: :angry: IT`S ALL GOOD DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO I GOT YOU MY BOY :twak: :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9010741
> *IM ON MY WAY YOU BETTER HAVE THOSE PINK LITTLE G-STRINGS ON SO I COULD BEAT YOUR INSIDES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOU DO YOU WANT 2 HOP OR BOX :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 08:57 PM~9010759
> *FUCK YOU DO YOU WANT 2 HOP OR BOX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hot box it


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:55 PM~9010742
> *:0  :0 ...<span style=\'color:blue\'>MEET ME THERE SO YOU CAN FILM ME POUNDING ON HIS GUTS :biggrin: THIS WILL BE SOME X-RATED SHIT*


----------



## THA LIFE

OH YEAH.. LAST NIGHTS HOP WILL BE ON BIG FISH DVD...I GOT EM FOR SALE.. FOR ALL THE OUTTA TOWNERS....


----------



## theonegodchose

Straight Game CC South East San Diego in the house...Good show in vegas good after show cant wait new years riding to LA to see if everyone sellin wolf tickets will show up to their own show......


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:55 PM~9010741
> *IM ON MY WAY YOU BETTER HAVE THOSE PINK LITTLE G-STRINGS ON SO I COULD BEAT YOUR INSIDES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM IT CHIPPER D NOW WHAT
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:55 PM~9010742
> *:0  :0 ...MEET ME THERE SO YOU CAN FILM ME POUNDING ON HIS GUTS :biggrin: THIS WILL BE SOME X-RATED SHIT IT WILL BE CALLED <span style=\'color:blue\'>PINK LIPS GONE WILD*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 08:57 PM~9010759
> *FUCK YOU DO YOU WANT 2 HOP OR BOX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hot box it better


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:55 PM~9010741
> *IM ON MY WAY YOU BETTER HAVE THOSE PINK LITTLE G-STRINGS ON SO I COULD BEAT YOUR INSIDES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM IT CHIPPER D NOW WHAT
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:58 PM~9010770
> *hot box it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theonegodchose

good show in vegas the after haps was good cant wait for new years in LA we will see if the people sellin wolf tickets will show up for their own show....

Straight Game CC San Diego
DannyBoy
"ubetterrelax.....


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 10:01 PM~9010783
> *hot box it better
> *


YES SER uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9010772
> *YOU TAKING 2 LONG IM ON MY WAY </span>*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9010754
> *DAM IT CHIPPER D ARE YOU  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: IT`S ALL GOOD DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO I GOT YOU MY BOY  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :tears:  :tears:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA HE'S GOING TO NEED IT CAUSE WHEN IM DONE WITH HIM IM COMING FOR YOU :0 I HOPE YOU CAN BOX BETTER THAN YOU CAN SPELL IF NOT YOU BETTER LEAVE YOUR ASS AT HOME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:04 PM~9010796
> *good show in vegas the after haps was good cant wait for new years in LA we will see if the people sellin wolf tickets will show up for their own show....
> 
> Straight Game CC San Diego
> DannyBoy
> "ubetterrelax.....
> *


FUCK THAT WE CAN DO THIS SUNDAY


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:04 PM~9010796
> *good show in vegas the after haps was good cant wait for new years in LA we will see if the people sellin wolf tickets will show up for their own show....
> 
> Straight Game CC San Diego
> DannyBoy
> "ubetterrelax.....
> *


check this out fool sd is nowhere to be found these days we seen you in vegas with no cars being nosy i think its about time you guyz pull up or just throw in the towel :0 
ps you guyz aint got shit


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:06 PM~9010810
> *YA HE'S GOING TO NEED IT CAUSE WHEN IM DONE WITH HIM IM COMING FOR YOU :0 I HOPE YOU CAN BOX BETTER THAN YOU CAN SPELL IF NOT YOU BETTER LEAVE YOUR ASS AT HOME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> good show in vegas the after haps was good cant wait for new years in LA we will see if the people sellin wolf tickets will show up for their own show....
> 
> Straight Game CC San Diego
> DannyBoy
> "ubetterrelax.....
> [/quot MAN SD WHAT THE FUCK WHAT SD WANA DO HA THIS IS A L.A THING GO BACK SD WITH THAT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:06 PM~9010810
> *YA HE'S GOING TO NEED IT CAUSE WHEN IM DONE WITH HIM IM COMING FOR YOU :0 I HOPE YOU CAN BOX BETTER THAN YOU CAN SPELL IF NOT YOU BETTER LEAVE YOUR ASS AT HOME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK THEN WHEN AND WHER I AM DOWN LET`S DO THIS :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:10 PM~9010826
> *check this out fool sd is nowhere to be found these days we seen you in vegas with no cars being nosy i think its about time you guyz pull up or just throw in the towel :0
> ps you guyz aint got shit
> *


JUST LIKE MIKE JONES WHO SD WHAT IS THIS A JOKE


----------



## theonegodchose

oh shit here we go check this man i aint for the talkin like the AZ does ill let our cars holla at u all dont trip well see u in LA remember this battle of the keyboards


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:04 PM~9010796
> *good show in vegas the after haps was good cant wait for new years in LA we will see if the people sellin wolf tickets will show up for their own show....
> 
> Straight Game CC San Diego
> DannyBoy
> "ubetterrelax.....
> *


MAN FOOLS DON'T GOT SHIT TO BRING THIS WAY IF YOU GUYS COME OUT THIS WAY YOU GUYS WILL GO BACK WITH FEELINGS.....TRY AGAIN STRAIGHT GAME FELL OFF THE MAP A LONG TIME AGO :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:12 PM~9010853
> *OK THEN  WHEN AND WHER I AM DOWN LET`S DO THIS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS JUST 4 FUN ASSHOLE


----------



## theonegodchose

aint no one throwing in no towels either and next time u put some weight in the car put it in the trunk that way it dont fall out the bottom plain as day


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:13 PM~9010859
> *oh shit here we go check this man i aint for the talkin like the AZ does  ill let our cars holla at u all dont trip well see u in LA remember this battle of the keyboards
> *


THAT MEANS YOU AIN'T GOT A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9010777
> *Straight Game CC South East San Diego in the house...Good show in vegas good after show cant wait new years riding to LA to see if everyone sellin wolf tickets will show up to their own show......
> *



Yeah yall make sure yall come...SD BE ACTIN LIKE THEY HELLA FAR FROM LA.. WHY WAIT TILL THE FIRST...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:13 PM~9010859
> *oh shit here we go check this man i aint for the talkin like the AZ does  ill let our cars holla at u all dont trip well see u in LA remember this battle of the keyboards
> *


WHY TALK SHIT IF YOU HAVE NOTHING 2 HIT WHAT SOME LAMES


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:16 PM~9010876
> *aint no one throwing in no towels either and next time u put some weight in the car put it in the trunk that way it dont fall out the bottom plain as day
> *


maybe weight falls out but we still in the game 
you guyz just straight fell off period :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:16 PM~9010876
> *aint no one throwing in no towels either and next time u put some weight in the car put it in the trunk that way it dont fall out the bottom plain as day
> *


YOU SHOULD NO THAT HOW SD DOES IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonegodchose

no one talkin shit with out a car vegas aint a real show to me new years has always been my show..the streets of california nothing against vegas dont trip we will be there new years with cars straight game aint fell no where....i have cars but talkin means nothin so we will see on new years...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:12 PM~9010853
> *OK THEN  WHEN AND WHER I AM DOWN LET`S DO THIS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: DON'T DO IT HOMIE.... FOCUS ON THE COMPUTER YOU CAN'T EVEN SEE STRAIGHT HOW MANY FINGERS DO I GOT UP... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :ugh:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:16 PM~9010876
> *aint no one throwing in no towels either and next time u put some weight in the car put it in the trunk that way it dont fall out the bottom plain as day
> *


IF YOU KNOW WHERE IT GOES BUY YOU A CAR AND PUT IT THERE CHEERLEADER


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:15 PM~9010866
> *MAN FOOLS DON'T GOT SHIT TO BRING THIS WAY IF YOU GUYS COME OUT THIS WAY YOU GUYS WILL GO BACK WITH FEELINGS.....TRY AGAIN STRAIGHT GAME FELL OFF THE MAP A LONG TIME AGO :0  :0
> *


YUP THEY DID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:17 PM~9010886
> *Yeah yall make sure yall come...SD BE ACTIN LIKE THEY HELLA FAR FROM LA.. WHY WAIT TILL THE FIRST...
> *


you know they scared


----------



## theonegodchose

cheerleader?? never that homie we will see on the first ....


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9010909
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick: DON'T DO IT HOMIE.... FOCUS ON THE COMPUTER YOU CAN'T EVEN SEE STRAIGHT HOW MANY FINGERS DO I GOT UP... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :ugh:
> *


I DONT NO AM HIGH RIGHT NOW uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:19 PM~9010903
> *no one talkin shit with out a car vegas aint a real show to me new years has always been my show..the streets of california nothing against vegas dont trip we will be there new years with cars straight game aint fell no where....i have cars but talkin means nothin so we will see on new years...
> *


FUCK THAT WHY WAIT 4 NEW YEARS WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY IF YOU HAVE A CAR


----------



## theonegodchose

shit ill be jumpin on sunday down here 43rd street house call in sd come on down...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9010903
> *no one talkin shit with out a car vegas aint a real show to me new years has always been my show..the streets of california nothing against vegas dont trip we will be there new years with cars straight game aint fell no where....i have cars but talkin means nothin so we will see on new years...
> *


WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS... IM FROM LOS ANGELES AS A MATTER OF FACT PICO RIVERA HOMIE YOU GUYS DIDN'T TAKE SHIT TO VEGAS YOU WOULD HAVE GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF I GUESS THATS HOW SAN DIEGO DOES IT :thumbsdown:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:19 PM~9010903
> *no one talkin shit with out a car vegas aint a real show to me new years has always been my show..the streets of california nothing against vegas dont trip we will be there new years with cars straight game aint fell no where....i have cars but talkin means nothin so we will see on new years...
> *


oh shit here we go reverse suspension that throwback shit


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9010909
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick: DON'T DO IT HOMIE.... FOCUS ON THE COMPUTER YOU CAN'T EVEN SEE STRAIGHT HOW MANY FINGERS DO I GOT UP... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :ugh:
> *


YUP YOU GOT 1 UP YOUR ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :thumbsup: UP THER


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:22 PM~9010933
> *I DONT NO AM HIGH RIGHT NOW uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:22 PM~9010932
> *cheerleader?? never that homie we will see on the first ....
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS WHAT COMES 2 MY MIND WHEN SD POST UP SHIT WHAT SOME ASSHOLES


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:19 PM~9010903
> *no one talkin shit with out a car vegas aint a real show to me new years has always been my show..the streets of california nothing against vegas dont trip we will be there new years with cars straight game aint fell no where....i have cars but talkin means nothin so we will see on new years...
> *


OH dats why yall was so quiet in Vegas..Talkin bout frontin yall off...SD yall seen HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.4.. yall cut up after the SD show.. we took that one and i still put it on tape. fair game...So yall know dat dat aint happening.. bring the lincoln and somethin else cause L.A. got some shit.. yall watch them videos.. since yall aint been hoppin....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9010946
> *oh shit here we go reverse suspension  that throwback shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9010948
> *YUP YOU GOT 1 UP YOUR ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :thumbsup: UP THER
> *


MAN HOMIE YOU MUST LIKE IT IN THE ASS CAUSE YOU GOT HOW HIGH ALL UP IN THERE INCLUDING YOUR ALL STAR TEAM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:22 PM~9010932
> *cheerleader?? never that homie we will see on the first ....
> *


O YES WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY MR I ANT GOT SHIT TILL THE FRIST A ALBERT DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9010966
> *TRUE SHIT*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9010966
> *OH dats why yall was so quiet in Vegas..Talkin bout frontin yall off...SD yall seen HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.4.. yall cut up after the SD show.. we took that one and i still put it on tape. fair game...So yall know dat dat aint happening.. bring the lincoln and somethin else cause L.A. got some shit.. yall watch them videos.. since yall aint been hoppin....
> *


you know they aint hopping 
i think there hoping


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9010966
> *OH dats why yall was so quiet in Vegas..Talkin bout frontin yall off...SD yall seen HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.4.. yall cut up after the SD show.. we took that one and i still put it on tape. fair game...So yall know dat dat aint happening.. bring the lincoln and somethin else cause L.A. got some shit.. yall watch them videos.. since yall aint been hoppin....
> *


haha yeah right on


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9010968
> *MAN HOMIE YOU MUST LIKE IT IN THE ASS CAUSE YOU GOT HOW HIGH ALL UP IN THERE INCLUDING YOUR ALL STAR TEAM :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:22 PM~9010932
> *cheerleader?? never that homie we will see on the first ....
> *


FUCK THE BULLSHIT BRING IT THIS WEEKEND TO THE SHOW POMONA FAIRPLEX SUN 10:00 AM DON'T BE LATE


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:26 PM~9010968
> *MAN HOMIE YOU MUST LIKE IT IN THE ASS CAUSE YOU GOT HOW HIGH ALL UP IN THERE INCLUDING YOUR ALL STAR TEAM :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOK ME AND YOU WE CAN PLAY IN A LITTEL BIT FRIST LET`S DILL WITH SD THEN WE CAN GET BACK TO ARE BULL SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:27 PM~9010978
> *you know they aint hopping
> i think there hoping
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9010978
> *you know they aint hopping
> i think there hoping
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9010966
> *OH dats why yall was so quiet in Vegas..Talkin bout frontin yall off...SD yall seen HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.4.. yall cut up after the SD show.. we took that one and i still put it on tape. fair game...So yall know dat dat aint happening.. bring the lincoln and somethin else cause L.A. got some shit.. yall watch them videos.. since yall aint been hoppin....
> *


cant watch them videos looks like my kid taping sideways and shit


----------



## theonegodchose

anyone going to el centro?


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9010978
> *you know they aint hopping
> i think there hoping
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:30 PM~9011001
> *cant watch them videos looks like my kid taping sideways and shit
> *



RECOGNIZE ART ASSHOLE WHEN YOU SEE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:29 PM~9010991
> *LOOK ME AND YOU WE CAN PLAY IN A LITTEL BIT FRIST LET`S DILL WITH SD THEN WE CAN GET BACK TO ARE BULL SHIT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK HOMIE YOU NEED A JOB DOGGIE YOU"VE BEEN IN HERE ALL DAY


----------



## theonegodchose

:0


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:32 PM~9011016
> *RECOGNIZE ART ASSHOLE WHEN YOU SEE IT... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 thats what its called


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:30 PM~9011001
> *cant watch them videos looks like my kid taping sideways and shit
> *


WHAT A *** BECAUSE SD DONT HAVE SHIT YOU HAVE 2 TALK SHIT WHAT A LOSER


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:31 PM~9011007
> *anyone going to el centro?
> *


WHY THE FUCK WOULD WE GO THAT WAY THERE AIN'T SHIT TO HOP.....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9011007
> *anyone going to el centro?
> *


IF YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES OVER 29" I WILL


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:35 PM~9011042
> *IF YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES OVER 29" I WILL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonegodchose

wasnt no one talkin shit to begin with i just said good show in vegas had props to give to dena when they jumped some el co from vegas and everyone jumps on the fuck SD wagon so there it is the only thing i stress about is the contents of my blunts homie....see u on new years


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


SD WANA SEE THIS ONE I DONT THINK SO BETTER BE AS NICE TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S COME ON YOU CAN SEE USE :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:34 PM~9011030
> *WHY THE FUCK WOULD WE GO THAT WAY THERE AIN'T SHIT TO HOP.....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: YOU RIGHT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:33 PM~9011021
> *:0
> :0  :0 thats what its called
> *


YOU MUST CALL A PINTO WAGON A LOWRIDER THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: I GUESS THATS HOW STRAIGHT GAME GETS DOWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:32 PM~9011018
> *FUCK HOMIE YOU NEED A JOB DOGGIE YOU"VE BEEN IN HERE ALL DAY
> *


NOP I CAN`T SPELL BUT I MAKE MONEY ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE

SO WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE THIS YALL BETTA HAVE SO HIGH CLOSE BY...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 10:35 PM~9011042
> *IF YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOES OVER 29" I WILL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


SD WANA SEE THIS ONE I DONT THINK SO BETTER BE AS NICE TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S COME ON YOU CAN SEE USE :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:35 PM~9011046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


check ur history books homie and ur nationwide rider mags and ur early truucha videos one way hydros yellow cutlass 2001 doin 45 single back when u were chroming bike pedals....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:37 PM~9011062
> *NOP I CAN`T SPELL BUT I MAKE MONEY ALL DAY LONG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 PM~9011065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT SD WE GOT CHIP`S FOR YOU COME TO L.A WE GOT YOU :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:36 PM~9011049
> *wasnt no one talkin shit to begin with i just said good show in vegas had props to give to dena when they jumped some el co from vegas and everyone jumps on the fuck SD wagon so there it is the only thing i stress about is the contents of my blunts homie....see u on new years
> *


BOW DOWN WHEN I COME 2 YOUR TOWN THAT RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 PM~9011071
> *check ur history books homie and ur nationwide rider mags and ur early truucha videos one way hydros yellow cutlass 2001 doin 45 single back when u were chroming bike pedals....
> *


YOU SAID IT THATS HISTORY YOU GUYS BEEN STUCK AT 45'


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9011007
> *anyone going to el centro?
> *


to el centro of sd ass :0


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 09:40 PM~9011089
> *YOU SAID IT THATS HISTORY YOU GUYS BEEN STUCK AT 45'
> *


and ur still chromin bike pedals....


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 PM~9011071
> *check ur history books homie and ur nationwide rider mags and ur early truucha videos one way hydros yellow cutlass 2001 doin 45 single back when u were chroming bike pedals....
> *


I WAS DOING THAT IN 99 MAN WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT 2001 YOU DOING BAD NOT JUST YOU SD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 PM~9011069
> *SD WANA SEE THIS ONE I DONT THINK SO BETTER BE AS NICE                            TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S COME ON YOU CAN SEE USE :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


EAZY KILLER IM FIRST :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:38 PM~9011071
> *check ur history books homie and ur nationwide rider mags and ur early truucha videos one way hydros yellow cutlass 2001 doin 45 single back when u were chroming bike pedals....
> *



THATS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW BOUT 2001.. I PROBALLY WAS BREAKIN OFF YALL BACK THEN.. ERR BODY WHO IN DA STRETS KNOW THATS WAS MY YEAR...
IF I CAN RECALL I DROVE TO DIEGO WIT MEME SHOP CALL BEFORE WE HAD PAPARAZZI AND SERVED YALL ASS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:38 PM~9011071
> *check ur history books homie and ur nationwide rider mags and ur early truucha videos one way hydros yellow cutlass 2001 doin 45 single back when u were chroming bike pedals....
> *


ONE WAY THATS 4 CHIPPERS AND 45" MY BOY CHROM IN THE PAINT CAPRICE BACK THEN WAS HITTIN 65"


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:41 PM~9011099
> *and ur still chromin bike pedals....
> *


NO HOMIE WE CHROMING FRAMES  THATS CAR FRAMES HOMIE I DON'T THINK YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:42 PM~9011112
> *THATS THE CAR*


----------



## THA LIFE

HOPPING AGAINST L.A. 1 ON 1</a>


----------



## mister x

whut up big john :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:41 PM~9011105
> *EAZY KILLER IM FIRST :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK THEN GET THEM YOU WHAT`S GOING TO HAPPEN THEY ARE GOING TO :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: THAT`S ALL SD DOES ALL DAY LONG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:41 PM~9011098
> *to el centro of sd ass :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:43 PM~9011118
> *ONE WAY THATS 4 CHIPPERS AND 45" MY BOY CHROM IN THE PAINT CAPRICE BACK THEN WAS HITTIN 65"
> *


didnt see it in san bern when we jumped stylistics and maniacos and rick....2001


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 10:42 PM~9011112
> *THATS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW BOUT 2001.. I PROBALLY WAS BREAKIN OFF YALL BACK THEN.. ERR BODY WHO IN DA STRETS KNOW THATS WAS MY YEAR...
> IF I CAN RECALL I DROVE TO DIEGO WIT MEME SHOP CALL BEFORE WE HAD PAPARAZZI AND SERVED YALL ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 10:46 PM~9011143
> *didnt see it in san bern when we jumped stylistics and maniacos and rick....2001
> *


WE TALKING ABOUT NOW HOMIE YOU STUCK IN THE PAST.......HUMMMM THAT MEANS YOU DON'T GOT A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

the one god chose to get broken off :yessad:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:46 PM~9011143
> *didnt see it in san bern when we jumped stylistics and maniacos and rick....2001
> *


FUCK 2001 THIS IS 2007 WHAT YOU GOT NOW NOTHING JUST LIKE I THOUGHT


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 10:45 PM~9011134
> *whut up big john :wave:
> *


whut up big dog, wheres the KFC?


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:49 PM~9011178
> *FUCK 2001 THIS IS 2007 WHAT YOU GOT NOW NOTHING JUST LIKE I THOUGHT
> *


he got a bunch of videos and admires everyone on them


----------



## THA LIFE

GOTTA GO TO OFF TOPIC... IMA OFF TOPIC JUNKY NOW.. THIS IS THE LIFE.. ON LAY IT LOW CHOPPIN WIT HOMIES AND ON MY SPACE..FUCKIN THE LIL BITCHES


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:49 PM~9011173
> *WE TALKING ABOUT NOW HOMIE YOU STUCK IN THE PAST.......HUMMMM THAT MEANS YOU DON'T GOT A CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:51 PM~9011189
> *he got a bunch of videos and admires everyone on them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:51 PM~9011189
> *he got a bunch of videos and admires everyone on them
> *


HE MIGHT WANY YOUR AUTOGRAPH HIS DVD DENA D :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:50 PM~9011184
> *whut up big dog, wheres the KFC?
> *


i had to feed the devil it long gone
i think chippin d took the left overs :werd:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 10:51 PM~9011189
> *he got a bunch of videos and admires everyone on them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 09:53 PM~9011202
> *i had to feed the devil it long gone
> i think chippin d took the left overs :werd:
> *


FUCK YOU :thumbsdown:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 10:53 PM~9011202
> *i had to feed the devil it long gone
> i think chippin d took the left overs :werd:
> *


THAT`S RIGHT HE DID THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 09:52 PM~9011200
> *
> 
> NOPE HE IS A CHIPPER*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9011206
> *FUCK YOU  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 09:57 PM~9011210
> *THAT`S RIGHT HE DID THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOU 2 GO GET A JOB AND I DONT MEAN A LAYITLOW JOB


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT BE BACK 10-11-07


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 10:00 PM~9011231
> *FUCK YOU 2 GO GET A JOB AND I DONT MEAN A LAYITLOW JOB
> *


you know hes putting in over time


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

MAN HOMIE SAN DIEGO BORING :ugh: WHATS UP BIG PRAY :rofl: NOW WHAT WHERE YOU SAYING....


----------



## mister x

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 10:02 PM~9011239
> *MAN HOMIE SAN DIEGO BORING :ugh: WHATS UP BIG PRAY  :rofl: NOW WHAT WHERE YOU SAYING....
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 11:00 PM~9011231
> *FUCK YOU 2 GO GET A JOB AND I DONT MEAN A LAYITLOW JOB
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HE'S WORKING ON DOUBLE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 11:02 PM~9011239
> *MAN HOMIE SAN DIEGO BORING :ugh: WHATS UP BIG PRAY  :rofl: NOW WHAT WHERE YOU SAYING....
> *


I CANT SPELL
:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT`S ALL GOOD


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 11:00 PM~9011231
> *FUCK YOU 2 GO GET A JOB AND I DONT MEAN A LAYITLOW JOB
> *


MAN MY BAD I NEED ONE LAYITLOW DONT PAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 15 2007, 09:13 PM~9010859
> *oh shit here we go check this man i aint for the talkin like the AZ does  ill let our cars holla at u all dont trip well see u in LA remember this battle of the keyboards
> *


i see you AZ sd talking shit


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 11:05 PM~9011260
> *I CANT SPELL
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IT`S ALL GOOD
> *


YOUR A FOOL DOGGIE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 11:07 PM~9011278
> *YOUR A FOOL DOGGIE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP WHEN IS LAYITLOW PAYING MAN THAT`S OVERTIME FOR ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

*BIG JOHN WHATS UP HOMIE*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

ALRIGHT HOMIE IM OUT........WE WILL START UP AGAIN TOMMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

NENE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 15 2007, 11:10 PM~9011304
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE IM OUT........WE WILL START UP AGAIN TOMMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


WHER YOU GOING DONT YOU WONT YOUR CHEK OR WHAT YOU DID OVERTIME TOO YOUR GET PAYED TO LAYITLOW GOT`S YOU
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:09 PM~9011297
> *whats up *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:15 PM~9011338
> *whats up
> *


where is stewart :dunno:


----------



## bighpray

O SHIT JUST CLOCK IN FOR 3 SHIFT MAN I NO AM GETING PAYED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT`S OVER TIME


----------



## JOEMAN

> JUST HERE LOOKING AT YOU


----------



## mister x

> JUST HERE LOOKING AT YOU
> 
> 
> 
> whats really going on :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## bighpray

ALBERT ARE DOING THE 3 SHIFT 2 MAN I DONT THINK THAT THEY WANA PAY TRIPEL TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

HEY D", WHATS UP SLIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

WHATS UP COMPA, DAMN ALL THAT!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:22 PM~9011384
> *HEY D", WHATS UP SLIPPER :biggrin:
> *


OK I SEE HOW IT IS DID SPELL THAT RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:23 PM~9011390
> *WHATS UP COMPA, DAMN ALL THAT!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:23 PM~9011390
> *WHATS UP COMPA, DAMN ALL THAT!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


YUP BUT LAYITLOW DOES NOT WANA PAY OVER TIME :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 12:06 AM~9011274
> *i see you AZ  sd talking shit
> *


THAT'S COOL HOMIE THAT FOOL KNOW'S WE HOLD ARE OWN . HE'S WOLFING ALL THIS AND THAT AND WE HAVE THIS AND THAT AND HE HAS A BUSTED UP CADI IN HIS PHOTO I HOPE HE AINT WOLF'N ALL THIS SHIT AND HE HAS THAT JUNK! I THINK WERE TALKING TO THE TEAM IDIOT SO IT'S A WAIST OF BREATH. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 11:16 PM~9011344
> *where is stewart  :dunno:
> *


WHO STEWART THE NAZI, PROBABLY SLEPPING IN HIS TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:24 PM~9011400
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT`S UP JOEY
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 11:27 PM~9011416
> *WHAT`S UP JOEY
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*BIG RAY WHATS UP HOMIE READY TO HOP THIS WEEK AGIN*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

NENE, WHATS UP BIG DOGG!!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 15 2007, 11:25 PM~9011405
> *THAT'S COOL HOMIE THAT FOOL KNOW'S WE HOLD ARE OWN . HE'S WOLFING ALL THIS AND THAT AND WE HAVE THIS AND THAT AND HE HAS A BUSTED UP CADI IN HIS PHOTO I HOPE HE AINT WOLF'N ALL THIS SHIT AND HE HAS THAT JUNK! I THINK WERE TALKING TO THE TEAM IDIOT SO IT'S A WAIST OF BREATH. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN ONE MORE HA IT`S TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 15 2007, 10:25 PM~9011405
> *THAT'S COOL HOMIE THAT FOOL KNOW'S WE HOLD ARE OWN . HE'S WOLFING ALL THIS AND THAT AND WE HAVE THIS AND THAT AND HE HAS A BUSTED UP CADI IN HIS PHOTO I HOPE HE AINT WOLF'N ALL THIS SHIT AND HE HAS THAT JUNK! I THINK WERE TALKING TO THE TEAM IDIOT SO IT'S A WAIST OF BREATH. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:27 PM~9011414
> *WHO STEWART THE NAZI, PROBABLY SLEPPING IN HIS TRAILER :biggrin:
> *


i know he is warm with his puppy keeping him company


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9011400
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:28 PM~9011424
> *BIG RAY WHATS UP HOMIE READY TO HOP THIS WEEK AGIN
> *


IT`S ***** RAY JOEY AND MAYBE I WILL TAKE MY CAR OUT IF NOT WE GOT YOUR CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:31 PM~9011444
> *NOT MUCH LIL CHUPIE</span></span>*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 11:19 PM~9011354
> *ALBERT ARE DOING THE 3 SHIFT 2 MAN I DONT THINK THAT THEY WANA PAY TRIPEL TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NAW HOMIE IM CLOCKING OUT I GOTS TO GO HOME ILL HIT IT UP TOMMORROW :thumbsup: LATE........


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 11:32 PM~9011453
> *IT`S ***** RAY JOEY AND MAYBE I WILL TAKE MY CAR OUT IF NOT WE GOT YOUR CAR  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: O YA


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 12:29 AM~9011427
> *MAN ONE MORE HA IT`S TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S ALL DAY LONG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 WHAT EVER YOU SAY DOG KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT OR SOME ONE THAT CARE'S 
:dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 15 2007, 11:33 PM~9011466
> *WHAT EVER YOU SAY DOG KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT OR SOME ONE THAT CARE'S
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

HEY 41 CHEY GO BACK TO POST YOUR RIDE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS ONLY 4 HOPPING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 15 2007, 11:33 PM~9011466
> *WHAT EVER YOU SAY DOG KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT OR SOME ONE THAT CARE'S
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


I WILL DONT STOP CANT STOP ALL DAY LONG TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 12:40 AM~9011504
> *I WILL DONT STOP CANT STOP ALL DAY LONG TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


O.K I THINK SOME ONE RODE THE SHORT YELLOW BUS HERE!









IM OUT YOU GUY'S STAY UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

im out ***** ray peace out


----------



## JOEMAN

BI







G JOHN BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 15 2007, 11:44 PM~9011529
> *O.K I THINK SOME ONE RODE THE SHORT YELLOW BUS HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM OUT YOU GUY'S STAY UP!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT YOU DID ALL DAY LONG MAN YOU ARE MAKEING YOUR SELF LOOK BAD REALY BAD THAT YOUR BUS HAVE FUN A.Z I GIVE A WOPING 30 INCH`S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW WHAT


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 11:45 PM~9011535
> *im out ***** ray peace out
> *


THAT`S RIGHT MY BOY SEE YOU TOMAROW uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:50 PM~9011556
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey joey them faces are starting to look like you :nicoderm:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 11:50 PM~9011556
> *:biggrin:
> *


YUP THEY DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

boogie man :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 12:48 AM~9011549
> *THAT YOU DID ALL DAY LONG MAN YOU ARE MAKEING YOUR SELF LOOK BAD REALY BAD THAT YOUR BUS HAVE FUN A.Z I GIVE A WOPING 30 INCH`S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOW WHAT
> *


O.K LIKE I SAID KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT! YOU WOULDNT MAKE ME OR BREAK ME AND WHEN YOU REPLY TO ME MAKE SENCE FOOL WERE GROWN MEN HERE THIS AINT 5TH GRADE WHERE YOUR LEARNING TO SPELL SO WHO'S MAKEING WHO LOOK BAD PARTNA! PUT DOWN THE SWITCH AND PICK UP A BOOK AND YOU COULDNT GIVE ME 30 INCHES IF YOUR JUNK CANT DO 25 SO DRINK YOUR OWN WATER PLAYA AND LETS SEE YOUR SHIT WORK IVE BEEN TO VEGAS,LONG BEACH,COMPTON AND MANY OTHER PLACES AND I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE WIT YOUR LINCON BUT I SEE YOUR TEAM? WAIT YOR NOT THE TEAM IDOIT ARE YOU? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 16 2007, 12:02 AM~9011614
> *O.K LIKE I SAID KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT! YOU WOULDNT MAKE ME OR BREAK ME AND WHEN YOU REPLY TO ME MAKE SENCE FOOL WERE GROWN MEN HERE THIS AINT 5TH GRADE WHERE YOUR LEARNING TO SPELL SO WHO'S MAKEING WHO LOOK BAD PARTNA! PUT DOWN THE SWITCH AND PICK UP A BOOK AND YOU COULDNT GIVE ME 30 INCHES IF YOUR JUNK CANT DO 25 SO DRINK YOUR OWN WATER PLAYA AND LETS SEE YOUR SHIT WORK IVE BEEN TO VEGAS,LONG BEACH,COMPTON AND MANY OTHER PLACES AND I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE WIT YOUR LINCON BUT I SEE YOUR TEAM? WAIT YOR NOT THE TEAM IDOIT ARE YOU? LOL :biggrin:
> *


UP I CAN`T SPELL THAT`S ALL YOU GOT ON ME 3HR FOR THAT YOUR BUS IS SLOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 11:54 PM~9011569
> *boogie man :wave:
> *


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 16 2007, 12:02 AM~9011614
> *O.K LIKE I SAID KEEP TELLING YOUR SELF THAT! YOU WOULDNT MAKE ME OR BREAK ME AND WHEN YOU REPLY TO ME MAKE SENCE FOOL WERE GROWN MEN HERE THIS AINT 5TH GRADE WHERE YOUR LEARNING TO SPELL SO WHO'S MAKEING WHO LOOK BAD PARTNA! PUT DOWN THE SWITCH AND PICK UP A BOOK AND YOU COULDNT GIVE ME 30 INCHES IF YOUR JUNK CANT DO 25 SO DRINK YOUR OWN WATER PLAYA AND LETS SEE YOUR SHIT WORK IVE BEEN TO VEGAS,LONG BEACH,COMPTON AND MANY OTHER PLACES AND I DIDNT SEE YOU THERE WIT YOUR LINCON BUT I SEE YOUR TEAM? WAIT YOR NOT THE TEAM IDOIT ARE YOU? LOL :biggrin:
> *


IT`S WITH YOUR LINCON OK SPELL THAT RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 12:07 AM~9011641
> *UP I CAN`T SPELL THAT`S ALL YOU GOT ON ME  3HR FOR THAT YOUR BUS IS SLOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O SHIT IT`S YUP I CAN`T SPELL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 01:07 AM~9011641
> *UP I CAN`T SPELL THAT`S ALL YOU GOT ON ME  3HR FOR THAT YOUR BUS IS SLOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O 'TAY :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN I REST MY CASE!


----------



## bighpray

DAM IT I GOT TO GO LAYITLOW CALLED ME THEY GOT MY MONNEY ALBERT I WILL PICK UP YOUR`S TOO OK SEE YOU ALL MUCH LOVE TOO TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 01:09 AM~9011648
> *IT`S WITH YOUR LINCON OK SPELL THAT RIGHT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COME ON MAN ARE YOU SERIOUS ..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 01:15 AM~9011674
> *DAM IT I GOT TO GO LAYITLOW CALLED ME THEY GOT MY MONNEY ALBERT I WILL PICK UP YOUR`S TOO OK SEE YOU ALL MUCH LOVE TOO TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TAKE IT EASY BIGHPRAY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 16 2007, 12:16 AM~9011677
> *COME ON MAN ARE YOU SERIOUS ..... :biggrin:
> *


MAN WHAT HAPPEN TO REGAL IT LOOK LIKE A CAMERO AFTER YOU HOP MAN YOU ARE DOING BAD AM OUT SD DID BETTER THEN YOU :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9011681
> *TAKE IT EASY BIGHPRAY
> *


IT`S ALL FUN AND GAME`S SEE YOU ALL :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 01:20 AM~9011689
> *MAN WHAT HAPPEN TO REGAL IT LOOK LIKE A CAMERO AFTER YOU HOP MAN YOU ARE DOING BAD AM OUT SD DID BETTER THEN YOU  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN HOMIE YOUR RITE IT DID THAT WAS MY GREY ONE AND AFTER I BROKE THAT SHIT I BUILT ANOTHER ONE IN NINE DAYS FULLY STRAPPED SO GO DO YOUR HOME WORK PARTNA BEFORE YOU SAY ANYTHING . YOU STILL DONT MAKE SENCE? YOU CAN HATE THE PLAYA MAN BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE MY GAME FOOL AND S.D WHO GIVES A SHIT ! YOU NEED TO PIC UP SOME BOOK'S FOOL AND MAYBE IM TALKING TO A 9 YEAR OLD? ARE YOU 9 ? YOU BETTER GET OF THE COMPUTER BEFORE I TELL YOUR MOM AND DAD FOOL! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
TAKE IT EASY HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9010770
> *hot box it
> *


JACK IN A BOX IT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THA LIFE

FUCK A SPELL CHECK.. YAL KNOW WHAT HE TALKIN BOUT... :angry:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2007, 11:03 PM~9011247
> *:0
> *


MIster X what car is it that you have You talk real big.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2007, 11:01 PM~9011236
> *IM OUT BE BACK 10-11-07
> *


 I need your chirp number I want to make sure I dont miss where your at on the first we got something for you and your boy with the Cutlass. STREET SHIT


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 06:55 AM~9012780
> *I need your chirp number I want to make sure I dont miss where your at on the first we got something for you and your boy with the Cutlass. STREET SHIT
> *




THE FIRST.. COM ON' HOMIE THATS MONTH'S AWAY.. WE GETTIN IT CRACKIN SUNDAY.. LOAD DAT TRAILOR UP !!!!


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 08:32 AM~9013023
> *THE FIRST.. COM ON' HOMIE THATS MONTH'S AWAY.. WE GETTIN IT CRACKIN SUNDAY.. LOAD DAT TRAILOR UP !!!!
> *


 Whats going on this Sunday


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 07:51 AM~9012762
> *MIster X what car is it that you have You talk real big.
> *


:0 he got that caprice called santanero you know the one that does them big inches


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 07:44 AM~9013094
> *Whats going on this Sunday
> *



HOPPING AS USUAL.. NO BIG SHOWS.. BUT WE DO BIG HOPPING.. IT'S L.A. COM ON NOW


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 07:56 AM~9013170
> *:0    :no      no:    :no    no:    :no  no:  he got that caprice called santanero you know the one that does them big inches
> *


yeah the SANTANERO do be swangin....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:56 AM~9013170
> *:0      he got that caprice called santanero you know the one that does them big inches
> *


SUPP DOGG


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 08:58 AM~9013190
> *
> HOPPING AS USUAL.. NO BIG SHOWS.. BUT WE DO BIG HOPPING.. IT'S L.A. COM ON NOW
> *


aaahhh shit what up cali swangin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 09:00 AM~9013200
> *SUPP  DOGG
> *


wuzz up lil big homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 08:56 AM~9013170
> *:0      he got that caprice called santanero you know the one that does them big inches
> *


 Oh ok so it's one of those cars TRAILER CAR


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 08:00 AM~9013202
> *aaahhh shit what up cali swangin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>NOW YOU KNOW I AINT CALI :biggrin: ..

HE'S BEEN MISSIN IN ACTION..YOU KNOW "HARD IN DA PAINT" AND BIG FISH GOT THIS SHIT COVERED</span>


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 08:58 AM~9013190
> *
> HOPPING AS USUAL.. NO BIG SHOWS.. BUT WE DO BIG HOPPING.. IT'S L.A. COM ON NOW We wont be out there until the first and we will be ready.
> *


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:04 AM~9013223
> *Oh ok so it's one of those cars TRAILER CAR
> *


LIKE DAT LINCOLN YALL GOT :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 09:07 AM~9013240
> *LIKE DAT LINCOLN YALL GOT :biggrin:
> *


 The Lincoln we have drives on the damn freeway doing 80 so if that's not street I dont know what is.


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:04 AM~9013223
> *Oh ok so it's one of those cars TRAILER CAR
> *


WTF IS THAT SHIT


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:11 AM~9013279
> *WTF IS THAT SHIT
> *


 Trailer Car= A car that is not street it does not drive on the street, has not been registered since the 80's no drive shaft, no interior, A car that has no intentions on running


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:14 AM~9013304
> *Trailer Car= A car that is not street it does not drive on the street, has not been registered since the 80's no drive shaft, no interior, A car that has no intentions on running
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:14 AM~9013304
> *Trailer Car= A car that is not street it does not drive on the street, has not been registered since the 80's no drive shaft, no interior, A car that has no intentions on running
> *


CALLING SOMEONE OUT AND NOT PULLING UP AINT AN EXCUSSE ITS A LOSS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:43 AM~9013535
> *CALLING SOMEONE OUT AND NOT PULLING UP AINT AN EXCUSSE ITS A LOSS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 What car do you have?????


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:55 AM~9013627
> *What car do you have?????
> *


 
Sounds good, you talk good


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:55 AM~9013627
> *What car do you have?????
> *


HE GOT A TREY HITTING BACK BUMPER DRIVES ON THE FWY AND GOT AN ELCO DOING BIG INCHES SO LIKE HE SAID PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:02 AM~9013672
> *HE  GOT  A TREY HITTING BACK BUMPER  DRIVES  ON  THE  FWY  AND  GOT  AN  ELCO  DOING  BIG INCHES  SO  LIKE  HE  SAID  PULL  UP  OR  SHUT  UP
> *


 Sounds Good


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:03 AM~9013682
> *Sounds Good
> *


 was that meant to scare me or something. I'm scared now


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:04 AM~9013702
> *was that meant to scare me or something. I'm scared now
> *


SINCE YOUR SO SCARED THEN KICK ROCKS AND STOP ANSWERING TO YOUR OWN POST :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

WE WAS UP THERE AFTER THE S.D SHOW AND THE MAJESTICS PUT SUM WHOOPIN ON YOU GUYS THAT BLACK LAC YOU GUYS BE WOOFING ABOUT DIDNT DO SHIT


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:04 AM~9013702
> *was that meant to scare me or something. I'm scared now
> *


YALL BEEN SCARED TO COME AND HOP.. :0 DATS WHY YALL ALWAYS WANT US TO COME THERE.. WE AINT GON HURT YALL :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9013754
> *WE  WAS UP  THERE  AFTER  THE  S.D  SHOW  AND  THE  MAJESTICS  PUT SUM WHOOPIN  ON  YOU GUYS  THAT BLACK  LAC  YOU GUYS  BE  WOOFING ABOUT  DIDNT DO  SHIT
> *


 Oh now your speaking on Todds car KEY WORD TODDS CAR if you think you can beat that black lac or the regal that wasn't doing shit they'll be up there on the first also.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9013754
> *WE  WAS UP  THERE  AFTER  THE  S.D  SHOW  AND  THE  MAJESTICS  PUT SUM WHOOPIN  ON  YOU GUYS  THAT BLACK  LAC  YOU GUYS  BE  WOOFING ABOUT  DIDNT DO  SHIT
> *


 Oh now your speaking on Todds car KEY WORD TODDS CAR if you think you can beat that black lac or the regal that wasn't doing shit they'll be up there on the first also.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:16 AM~9013822
> *Oh now your speaking on Todds car KEY WORD TODDS CAR if you think you can beat that black lac or the regal that wasn't doing shit they'll be up there on the first also.
> *


THATS RIGHT NICCA IM TALKIN BOUT A MAJESTIC CAR ALL YOU FOOLS KNOW WHAT TO DO IS AFTER A LOSS YELL OUT S.D S.D WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT OH AND BY THE WAY IM TALKIN BOUT TODDS CAR YEA HE IS A MEMBER AND WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT SUM 1 ELSES LINCOLN IS THAT YOUR LINCOLN NO IS THAT YOUR BLACK CADDY NO SO KICK ROCKS


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9013754
> *WE  WAS UP  THERE  AFTER  THE  S.D  SHOW  AND  THE  MAJESTICS  PUT SUM WHOOPIN  ON  YOU GUYS  THAT BLACK  LAC  YOU GUYS  BE  WOOFING ABOUT  DIDNT DO  SHIT
> *


 And for the record I have no poblem with Majestics I use to be from Majestcs.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:25 AM~9013852
> *THATS  RIGHT  NICCA  IM TALKIN  BOUT A MAJESTIC CAR  ALL  YOU FOOLS  KNOW  WHAT TO DO  IS  AFTER  A LOSS YELL OUT S.D S.D  WHAT THE  FUCK WAS  THAT OH AND  BY THE  WAY  IM TALKIN  BOUT TODDS  CAR  YEA  HE  IS  A MEMBER  AND  WHAT  YOU TALKIN  BOUT SUM 1  ELSES  LINCOLN  IS  THAT  YOUR  LINCOLN  NO  IS  THAT  YOUR  BLACK  CADDY  NO  SO  KICK  ROCKS
> *


 No the green regal is mine the one that jumper first. And the Lincoln is one of my members. I'm speaking on a car that is mine MINE.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:27 AM~9013864
> *No the green regal is mine the one that jumper first. And the Lincoln is one of my members. I'm speaking on a car that is mine MINE.
> *


OH THAT REGAL WAS WORKIN BUT TELL ME THIS DID WE OR DID WE ( TODD) NOT BREAK THE CADDY OFF


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:12 AM~9013779
> *YALL BEEN SCARED TO COME AND HOP.. :0  DATS WHY YALL ALWAYS WANT US TO COME THERE.. WE AINT GON HURT YALL :biggrin:
> *


 We've been to LA and put work in before. CHECK the TRUUCHA tapes. We took the win so PLEASE explain to me why the hell we have to travel to you


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:29 AM~9013884
> *OH  THAT  REGAL  WAS  WORKIN  BUT  TELL ME  THIS  DID  WE  OR  DID WE  ( TODD) NOT  BREAK  THE  CADDY  OFF
> *


 The 64 was working like a motha fucka I aint no hater but you cant say that lac didn't do shit


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:31 AM~9013901
> *We've been to LA and put work in before. CHECK the TRUUCHA tapes. We took the win so PLEASE explain to me why the hell we have to travel to you
> *


CUZ L.A IS WHERE ALL THE BIG DOGGS ARE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:33 AM~9013924
> *The 64 was working like a motha fucka I aint no hater but you cant say that lac didn't do shit
> *


GETTING STUCK AND PEOPLE PUSHING THE BACK AND YOU STILL HAVEN`T ANSWERED MY QUESTION DID TODD TAKE THE WIN AND AFTER THE CADDY LOST WHAT DID YALL DO EXCEPT YELL OUT S.D S.D S.D :0


----------



## THA LIFE

:0


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 09:35 AM~9013945
> *GETTING STUCK AND  PEOPLE  PUSHING    THE  BACK    AND  YOU STILL ANSWERED  MY QUESTION  DID  TODD  TAKE  THE  WIN AND AFTER  THE  CADDY  LOST WHAT DID  YALL  DO EXCEPT  YELL  OUT S.D S.D  S.D  :0
> *


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:35 AM~9013945
> *GETTING STUCK AND  PEOPLE  PUSHING    THE  BACK    AND  YOU STILL ANSWERED  MY QUESTION  DID  TODD  TAKE  THE  WIN AND AFTER  THE  CADDY  LOST WHAT DID  YALL  DO EXCEPT  YELL  OUT S.D S.D  S.D  :0
> *


 A I cant speak on another mans car. Todd and I spoke the next day he said his car does more inches then 88 so if that's true he took the win TODD did.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 09:35 AM~9013945
> *GETTING STUCK AND  PEOPLE  PUSHING    THE  BACK    AND  YOU STILL ANSWERED  MY QUESTION  DID  TODD  TAKE  THE  WIN AND AFTER  THE  CADDY  LOST WHAT DID  YALL  DO EXCEPT  YELL  OUT S.D S.D  S.D  :0
> *


SMILE MIKE CAPRICE BROKE OF THE CADDY AND THEY SAID THEY BEAT US


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:37 AM~9013968
> *A I cant speak on another mans car. Todd and I spoke the next day he said his car does more inches then 88 so if that's true he took the win TODD did.
> *


REMEMBER WHEN HE WAS GONNA HOP YOU SO HE LET THE CHAINS DOWN SO WITH LESS CHAINS HE STILL BEAT THAT CADDY


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:39 AM~9013976
> *SMILE MIKE CAPRICE BROKE OF THE CADDY AND THEY SAID THEY BEAT US
> *


 Whats your chirp number


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:39 AM~9013976
> *SMILE MIKE CAPRICE BROKE OF THE CADDY AND THEY SAID THEY BEAT US
> *


S.D IS ALWAYS LIKE THAT THEY JUST CANT SEEM TO TAKE A LOSS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:37 AM~9013968
> *A I cant speak on another mans car. Todd and I spoke the next day he said his car does more inches then 88 so if that's true he took the win TODD did.
> *


88" MY ASS MORE LIKE 84"


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:41 AM~9013996
> *88" MY ASS MORE LIKE 84"
> *


The black lac is oing more thn that now you'll see


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:40 AM~9013989
> *S.D  IS  ALWAYS  LIKE  THAT THEY JUST CANT SEEM  TO TAKE  A LOSS    :biggrin:
> *


No it's the other way around


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:43 AM~9014027
> *No it's the other way around
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA SURE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:42 AM~9014011
> *The black lac is oing more thn that now you'll see
> *


WHEN NEXT YEAR :0


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:46 AM~9014066
> *WHEN NEXT YEAR  :0
> *


Is that black cute face your's. And did you sell it already. I hope not


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:43 AM~9014027
> *No it's the other way around
> *


LETS HOP SUNDAY


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:40 AM~9013985
> *Whats your chirp number
> *


DONT DO IT.. HE'S GONNA PLAY ON YOUR CHIRP.. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:47 AM~9014077
> *Is that black cute face your's. And did you sell it already. I hope not
> *


ITS MY CAR AND IF YOU WANT SOME LETS DO THIS SUNDAY


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:47 AM~9014079
> *LETS HOP SUNDAY
> *


You coming down here


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 09:48 AM~9014085
> *DONT DO IT.. HE'S GONNA PLAY ON YOUR CHIRP.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 09:47 AM~9014079
> *LETS HOP SUNDAY
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:49 AM~9014103
> *You coming down here
> *


I WILL WHATS UP


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:50 AM~9014113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My car is in the shop getting CLEAN, I can for sure have a hop for you with a car from my club though. Have hard n da paint bring his car also IF HE OWNS ONE


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:52 AM~9014129
> *I WILL WHATS UP
> *


I know you remember what happend the last time we juped. Check TRUUCHA All Eyes On me.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:52 AM~9014132
> *My car is in the shop getting CLEAN, I can for sure have a hop for you with a car from my club though. Have hard n da paint bring his car also IF HE OWNS ONE
> *


I WILL BRING 1 4 HIM AND MAKE SURE THE HITS OVER 45" AND IM GOING 2 BRING ABOUT 6 CARS SO HAVE MORE THEN 1 CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

S.D I WILL PAY FOR YOUR GAS COME ON DOWN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:54 AM~9014147
> *I know you remember what happend the last time we juped. Check TRUUCHA All Eyes On me.
> *


YEA I BROKE YOU OF DO YOU REMEMBER


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 09:57 AM~9014179
> *S.D  I WILL PAY  FOR YOUR  GAS  COME ON DOWN
> *


ME 2


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9014184
> *YEA I BROKE YOU OF DO YOU REMEMBER
> *


 If you want my car you have to wait. Were bringing about ten cars up there on the first


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

THERE IT IS THERE WE PAYIN FOR GAS COME ON DOWN THERE SHOULD BE NO MORE EXCUSES THEN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 12:00 PM~9014214
> *If you want my car you have to wait. Were bringing about ten cars up there on the first
> *


THATS A LONG WAY OUT COME GET BROKE OFF THIS WEEKEND THEN WILL WORRY ABOUT THE 1ST LATER


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:59 AM~9014198
> *ME 2
> *


 And for the record we dont do the trailer queen cars we like to drive


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:00 AM~9014214
> *If you want my car you have to wait. Were bringing about ten cars up there on the first
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: SOUNDS LIKE BLVD


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:03 AM~9014246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: SOUNDS LIKE BLVD
> *


My car is not ready what you want me to do I said I can get you a hop


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 11:01 AM~9014234
> *THATS  A LONG WAY  OUT  COME  GET  BROKE  OFF  THIS  WEEKEND  THEN WILL WORRY  ABOUT  THE  1ST LATER
> *


Do you have car that jumps


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:03 AM~9014245
> *And for the record we dont do the trailer queen cars we like to drive
> *


YOU SHOULD DRIVE YOUR CAR HITS 45" WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 12:05 PM~9014262
> *Do you have  car that jumps
> *


YOU WILL PROBABLY SEE MY CAR ON THE FIRST :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:05 AM~9014253
> *My car is not ready what you want me to do I said I can get you a hop
> *


LETS DO THIS GET ME A HOP AND I WILL GET YOU 1


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:06 AM~9014263
> *YOU SHOULD DRIVE YOUR CAR HITS 45" WHAT THE FUCK
> *


Does your Lincoln drive at least.I hope you leave it street, My lincoln is STREET STREET


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:07 AM~9014274
> *LETS DO THIS GET ME A HOP AND I WILL GET YOU 1
> *


WHEN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:06 AM~9014270
> *YOU WILL PROBABLY  SEE  MY CAR  ON THE  FIRST    :0
> *


YOUR PROBABLY NOT GOING 2 SEE HIM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 10:03 AM~9014246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: SOUNDS LIKE BLVD
> *


THEY GOT 10 CARS COMIN... :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9014290
> *WHEN
> *


THIS SUNDAY DONT RUN


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9014293
> *THEY GOT 10 CARS COMIN... :roflmao:
> *


I already asked this question before DO YOU HAVE A CAR....... Normally the ones that talk the most have nothing. It's always my homies car will serve you.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9014293
> *THEY GOT 10 CARS COMIN... :roflmao:
> *


HE MUST STILL BE DRUNK FROM VEGAS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 12:09 PM~9014291
> *YOUR PROBABLY NOT GOING 2 SEE HIM  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:12 AM~9014318
> *I already asked this question before DO YOU HAVE A CAR....... Normally the ones that talk the most have nothing. It's always my homies car will serve you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST LIKE YOU


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:12 AM~9014322
> *HE MUST STILL BE DRUNK FROM VEGAS
> *


We'll be ready on the first that's it.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:13 AM~9014328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST LIKE YOU
> *


I've always had a car always I jumped with TODD in SD sfter the Super Show


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 12:13 PM~9014330
> *We'll be ready on the first that's it.
> *


WTF THATS TO LONG FOR YOU TO BE ON HERE TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 11:15 AM~9014345
> *WTF  THATS  TO  LONG FOR  YOU TO BE ON  HERE  TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT
> *


My car is in the damn SHOP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:13 AM~9014330
> *We'll be ready on the first that's it.
> *


THE FIRST IS WHEN YOU GET YOUR PAY CHECK OR WHAT THATS WHAT YOU KEEP ON SAYING THE FIRST


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:50 AM~9014116
> *hno:  hno:
> *


Words of advice homie STEP YOUR CAMERA GAME UP! I get sea sick watching your shit. Also camera guys need to stay on the sideline why are you trying to jump on the playing field with your lil corney ass quotes about 619 *****...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:15 AM~9014345
> *WTF  THATS  TO  LONG FOR  YOU TO BE ON  HERE  TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:16 AM~9014360
> *THE FIRST IS WHEN YOU GET YOUR PAY CHECK OR WHAT THATS WHAT YOU KEEP ON SAYING THE FIRST
> *


I do get a pay check on the first as a matter of fact. The first is the next major event right?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 16 2007, 10:17 AM~9014368
> *Words of advice homie STEP YOUR CAMERA GAME UP! I get sea sick watching your shit.  Also camera guys need to stay on the sideline why are you trying to jump on the playing field with your lil corney ass quotes about 619 *****...
> *


1 MORE CHEERLEADER ON THE POST WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:19 AM~9014392
> *I do get a pay check on the first as a matter of fact. The first is the next major event right?
> *


THE BIG EVENT IS SUNDAY BRING YOUR ASS


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:21 AM~9014411
> *THE BIG EVENT IS SUNDAY BRING YOUR ASS
> *


Is your Lincoln street yes or no.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9014293
> *THEY GOT 10 CARS COMIN... :roflmao:
> *


I guess it quiet time for you


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:23 AM~9014421
> *Is your Lincoln street yes or no.
> *


COME 2 LA AND SE ME DRIVE IT WITH AC AND SOUNDS


----------



## elognegro

CAN SOME ONE DELETE THIS TOPIC PLEASE?TOOO MUCH BLAH BLAH BLAH AND NO ACTION.


----------



## dena4life-D

[SIZE=14]BE BACK


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:20 AM~9014394
> *1 MORE CHEERLEADER ON THE POST WHAT THE FUCK
> *


Your a funny guy Mr.


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:12 AM~9014318
> *I already asked this question before DO YOU HAVE A CAR....... Normally the ones that talk the most have nothing. It's always my homies car will serve you.
> *


NAW BUT I GOT A 2500 CAMERA AND A 10,000 EDITTING SYSTEM..AND A SHOP.. WHO NEEDS A CAR RIGHT NOW.. FOCUSING ON MY CAREER RIGHT NOW... ILL BE BACK...

SEE YOU PROBALLY ALL BROKE N SHIT..
GOT CHILD SUPPORT ON YO ASS
LIVE IN AN APARTMENT
CANT AFFORD A FLAT BED IF YOU BREAK
SMOKE STRESS WEED
DRINK OLD GRANDAD
IN NEED FOR YOUR WORKER TO PUT THE STAMPS ON YO EBT....


SEE ME I LOWRIDE.. BUT GOT A COLLEGE TUITION DATS POWERED BY STREET MONEY... AND WHILE YOU BE WATCHIN MY WORK ON T.V SOON..ILL BUY YOU A PISTON PUMP FOR THAT BULLSHIT YOU WORKIN WIT... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 11:31 AM~9014494
> *NAW BUT I GOT A 2500 CAMERA AND A 10,000 EDITTING SYSTEM..AND A SHOP.. WHO NEEDS A CAR RIGHT NOW.. FOCUSING ON MY CAREER RIGHT NOW... ILL BE BACK...
> 
> SEE YOU PROBALLY ALL BROKE N SHIT..
> GOT CHILD SUPPORT ON YO ASS
> LIVE IN AN APARTMENT
> CANT AFFORD A FLAT BED IF YOU BREAK
> SMOKE STRESS WEED
> DRINK OLD GRANDAD
> IN NEED FOR YOUR WORKER TO PUT THE STAMPS ON YO EBT....
> SEE ME I LOWRIDE.. BUT GOT A COLLEGE TUITION DATS POWERED BY STREET MONEY... AND WHILE YOU BE WATCHIN MY WORK ON T.V SOON..ILL BUY YOU A PISTON PUMP FOR THAT BULLSHIT YOU WORKIN WIT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



My point exactly stay on da side line *****. When I see u we gonna play big bank take lil bank CHUUCH!


----------



## THA LIFE

WE CAN DO THAT ALL DAY...JUS BRING DEM DAMN CARS.. AND GET BROKE OFF BY L.A.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 11:37 AM~9014528
> *WE CAN DO THAT ALL DAY...JUS BRING DEM DAMN CARS.. AND GET BROKE OFF BY L.A.
> *


I have this I have that you named about 20,000 dollars worth of it shit. THATS MONEY


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:40 AM~9014546
> *I have this I have that you named about 20,000 dollars worth of it shit. THATS MONEY
> *


 20 grand and you got money HA


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 16 2007, 10:31 AM~9014486
> *Your a funny guy Mr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND YOUR A FUNNY GIRL 2 ME


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:40 AM~9014546
> *I have this I have that you named about 20,000 dollars worth of it shit. THATS MONEY
> *


20,000 aint shit.. imma be makin 20,000 to edit music videos ...20,000x 100

you do the math...HYPE WILLIAMS PROTEGE....


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 11:53 AM~9014607
> *<span style='color:blue'>Good luck and Suck it Easy... Next subject Please!!!*


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 16 2007, 10:59 AM~9014640
> * :biggrin: see yall soon : :wave:*


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 11:12 AM~9014318
> *I already asked this question before DO YOU HAVE A CAR....... Normally the ones that talk the most have nothing. It's always my homies car will serve you.
> *


ill hopp you with my,,,,my shit i got a street car ???? and i dont give a fuck what you got
street or radical it dont matter ill still pull up..... trailer, dont drive, ugly as fuck ill still hopp fuck rules thats how its done allstars and howhigh dont give a fuck! aint no one gonna give rules on this side we dont back down we pull up


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 16 2007, 11:12 AM~9014322
> *HE MUST STILL BE DRUNK FROM VEGAS
> *


a chippin d i wasnt drunk and i seen them fool cheese up to you in vegas!!!!hahahah cheesers


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 10 2007, 09:20 PM~8973866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's show time
> *


old school


----------



## 79_REGAL




----------



## oldcarsnew

*ON THE REAL THIS TOPIC AS GONE TO THE SHIT'S!!! IF YOU AIN'T GOT LIL BITCH ASS CHEERLEADERS, YOU GOT SOME OF THE MOST ILLITERATE, LOWRIDING MOFU ON THE INTERNET!!!! THE MOD'S SHOULD DELETE THIS TOPIC FOR THE SAKE OF THIS BULLSHITING BITCHES THAT AIN'T REALLY DOING SHIT, IT'S ALL ABOUT I GOT THIS AND MY BOY GOT THAT FUCKING POSERS!!!!!!!!!!! P.S. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR REPLYING BACK TO MY POST, GO EAT A DICK!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## West Coast Rider

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 06:51 AM~9012762
> *MIster X what car is it that you have You talk real big.
> *


the hottest car around check your source
the caprice ***** look at my avitar chipper :0


----------



## West Coast Rider

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:31 AM~9013901
> *We've been to LA and put work in before. CHECK the TRUUCHA tapes. We took the win so PLEASE explain to me why the hell we have to travel to you
> *


thats how long you been gone there called dvds these days
this is mister x on my hommies computer 
moral of the story 
pull the fuck up


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by West Coast Rider_@Oct 16 2007, 01:38 PM~9015393
> *thats how long you been gone there called dvds these days
> this is mister x on my hommies computer
> moral of the story
> pull the fuck up
> *


Next topic


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 12:47 PM~9015469
> *Next topic
> *


next topic reads 
sd scared and hides behind computer
nuff said has beens


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 15 2007, 10:58 PM~9010178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: latin your riding smileys nuts just a lil to hard by now youll need a saddle  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 03:08 PM~9016152
> *next topic reads
> sd scared and hides behind computer
> nuff said  has beens
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 11:40 AM~9013989
> *S.D  IS  ALWAYS  LIKE  THAT THEY JUST CANT SEEM  TO TAKE  A LOSS    :biggrin:
> *


be more specific ass hole...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 11:12 AM~9013779
> *YALL BEEN SCARED TO COME AND HOP.. :0  DATS WHY YALL ALWAYS WANT US TO COME THERE.. WE AINT GON HURT YALL :biggrin:
> *


were you been at all these years homie we been to la we traveled up NORTH to yall were the hell you ben homie just stay behind the camera and press focus......................... and let the men finish talken,,,


----------



## GOODTIMER

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 16 2007, 09:22 PM~9017891
> *were you been at all these years homie we been to la we traveled up NORTH to yall were the hell you ben homie just stay behind the camera and press focus.........................  and let the men finish talken,,,
> *


 :roflmao: relax dont pop a vein lol


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 16 2007, 12:31 AM~9011715
> *MAN HOMIE YOUR RITE IT DID THAT WAS MY GREY ONE AND AFTER I BROKE THAT SHIT I BUILT ANOTHER ONE IN NINE DAYS FULLY STRAPPED SO GO DO YOUR HOME WORK PARTNA BEFORE YOU SAY ANYTHING . YOU STILL DONT MAKE SENCE? YOU CAN HATE THE PLAYA MAN BUT YOU GOTTA LOVE MY GAME FOOL AND S.D WHO GIVES A SHIT ! YOU NEED TO PIC UP SOME BOOK'S FOOL AND MAYBE IM TALKING TO A 9 YEAR OLD? ARE YOU 9 ? YOU BETTER GET OF THE COMPUTER BEFORE I TELL YOUR MOM AND DAD FOOL! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TAKE IT EASY HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES :wave:  :wave:
> *


 DIRTY SOUTH WHAT IT DO.. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 16 2007, 08:22 PM~9017891
> *were you been at all these years homie we been to la we traveled up NORTH to yall were the hell you ben homie just stay behind the camera and press focus.........................  and let the men finish talken,,,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up ghettofab!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 07:59 PM~9018177
> *was up ghettofab!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 16 2007, 08:14 PM~9017807
> *be more specific ass hole...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THAT DONT INCLUDE YOU DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

sneek peek :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 16 2007, 07:11 PM~9018273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneek peek :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :around: :around: :barf: :barf: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 16 2007, 07:11 PM~9018273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneek peek :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 08:18 PM~9018346
> *
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 16 2007, 08:11 PM~9018273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneek peek :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 16 2007, 07:20 PM~9018376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


fucken marano!!!! u look hungry.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Big Rob M

Tight as hell spike


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see u mister xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx large... :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 08:22 PM~9018388
> *fucken marano!!!! u look hungry.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


call me queritos!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Oct 16 2007, 08:24 PM~9018403
> *Tight as hell spike
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 16 2007, 07:24 PM~9018408
> *call me queritos!!!!!!!
> *


i forgot the number to farmer john??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 07:26 PM~9018429
> *i forgot the number to farmer john??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 16 2007, 08:24 PM~9018399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 07:24 PM~9018404
> *i see u  mister xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx large... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


i can see u from my house puerco


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 07:30 PM~9018456
> *i can see u from my house puerco
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: wheres mr promise...


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 16 2007, 08:27 PM~9018436
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


uba uba gara habi :around: :around:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 07:33 PM~9018488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: wheres mr promise...
> *


he is eating chicken at big johns he promised he will be on


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 16 2007, 07:33 PM~9018491
> *uba uba gara habi :around:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

hippi i mean happy i heard you killed the crocidile hunter
because he didnt like your stacy adams :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 07:38 PM~9018554
> *hippi i mean happy i heard you killed the crocidile hunter
> because he didnt like your stacy adams :biggrin:
> *


hey manteca x ohh i meen mister x im coming soon with some piel de ormiga shoes and pito de buro!!!! :0


----------



## mister x

hey manteca x ohh i meen mister x im coming soon with some piel de  ormiga shoes and pito de buro!!!! :0
[/quote]
try these on with your wet tanke top :0


----------



## BigBoi 1

HEY HAPPY I GOT SOME BOTAS DE PITO PARRA DARTE UNAS PATADAS EN EL CULO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 16 2007, 07:56 PM~9018659
> *HEY HAPPY I GOT SOME BOTAS DE PITO PARRA DARTE UNAS PATADAS EN EL CULO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> hey manteca x ohh i meen mister x im coming soon with some piel de  ormiga shoes and pito de buro!!!! :0


try these on with your wet tanke top :0








[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 16 2007, 07:56 PM~9018659
> *HEY HAPPY I GOT SOME BOTAS DE PITO PARRA DARTE UNAS PATADAS EN EL CULO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill be waiting!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 08:38 PM~9018554
> *hippi i mean happy i heard you killed the crocidile hunter
> because he didnt like your stacy adams :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dam happy like that do you put your shoes is cages at night???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x

i see you orangekist 
enjoy whut you read up  
just for you and your homies


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 08:24 PM~9018404
> *i see u  mister xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx large... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 T That Cutlass you got is fuckn working


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:22 PM~9018919
> *T That Cutlass you got is fuckn working
> *



get off of happys nuts he is an all star/how high


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:23 PM~9018941
> *get off of happys nuts he is an all star/how high
> *


 Let me guess your the person with the biggest baddest car RIGHT


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:23 PM~9018941
> *get off of happys nuts he is an all star/how high
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 08:41 PM~9018584
> *hey manteca x ohh i meen mister x im coming soon with some piel de  ormiga shoes and pito de buro!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:25 PM~9018966
> *Let me guess your the person with the biggest baddest car RIGHT
> *


nah its all good we all equal i dont trip :thumbsup:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:28 PM~9018997
> *nah its all good we all equal i dont trip :thumbsup:
> *


 So which car is yours again so I can see this KING KONG CAR which TRUUCHA R U on


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:29 PM~9019009
> *So which car is yours again so I can see this KING KONG CAR which TRUUCHA R U on
> *










enjoy


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:29 PM~9019009
> *So which car is yours again so I can see this KING KONG CAR which TRUUCHA R U on
> *


oh yeah also the cover of volume 21 truucha chrome and paint 
but you dont know about that


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:33 PM~9019046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> *


 Oh so it's one of those cars, Sorry I dont do those I low ride
uffin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:34 PM~9019064
> *oh yeah also the cover of volume 21 truucha chrome and paint
> but you dont know about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yeah Iv'e been on Truucha also check ALL eyes on me.


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:40 PM~9019123
> * Oh so it's one of those cars, Sorry I dont do those I low ride
> uffin:
> *



A BUTTKIST KICKROCKS CHICKEN SHIT. WHY EVEN TALK SHIT IF YOU WONT BACK IT UP :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I LOWRIDE :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 08:44 PM~9019163
> *A BUTTKIST KICKROCKS CHICKEN SHIT. WHY EVEN TALK SHIT IF YOU WONT BACK IT UP :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  I LOWRIDE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 whut up 87


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:44 PM~9019163
> *A BUTTKIST KICKROCKS CHICKEN SHIT. WHY EVEN TALK SHIT IF YOU WONT BACK IT UP :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  I LOWRIDE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 Yeah I low ride every car I have drives on the streets. LOW RIDE you must have one of those also right.


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:44 PM~9019163
> *A BUTTKIST KICKROCKS CHICKEN SHIT. WHY EVEN TALK SHIT IF YOU WONT BACK IT UP :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  I LOWRIDE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 Which Cutlas is yours MR. 87 Cutlas


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:33 PM~9019046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> *


WHAT` S UP MISTER X LOOKING GOOD NOW WHAT THE FUCK DOES S.D WHAT NOW TELL THEM TO MAKE THER OWN PAG THIS IS A L.A THING :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:47 PM~9019186
> *Yeah I low ride every car I have drives on the streets. LOW RIDE you must have one of those also right.
> *


YES ZIRR AND A EVERYDAY ONE TOO BUT IM A RIDER HOMIE ILL PULL UP NO MATTER WHAT!!!!


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:44 PM~9019163
> *A BUTTKIST KICKROCKS CHICKEN SHIT. WHY EVEN TALK SHIT IF YOU WONT BACK IT UP :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  I LOWRIDE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 I'll say it agagin for you I LOW RIDE not Trailor


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 08:40 PM~9019123
> * Oh so it's one of those cars, Sorry I dont do those I low ride
> uffin:
> *



man i go to church in that with grandma sittin shotti


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9019217
> *I'll say it agagin for you I LOW RIDE not Trailor
> *


ILL SAY IT AGAIN FOR YOU KNOW IM A RIDER


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 08:49 PM~9019211
> *WHAT` S UP MISTER X LOOKING GOOD NOW WHAT THE FUCK DOES S.D WHAT NOW TELL THEM TO MAKE THER OWN PAG THIS IS A L.A THING :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


whut up homie where u been at :wave:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 09:49 PM~9019214
> *YES ZIRR AND A EVERYDAY ONE TOO BUT IM A RIDER HOMIE ILL PULL UP NO MATTER WHAT!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 09:49 PM~9019211
> *WHAT` S UP MISTER X LOOKING GOOD NOW WHAT THE FUCK DOES S.D WHAT NOW TELL THEM TO MAKE THER OWN PAG THIS IS A L.A THING :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 Another one is. Is that a code to protect each other, I think he's a big boy he can handle hisself


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:52 PM~9019235
> *whut up homie where u been at  :wave:
> *


YOU NO GOT`S TOO MAKE THAT MONNEY MAN MY BOY I GOT YOUR BACK ALL DAY LONG TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS UP :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 08:55 PM~9019261
> *YOU NO GOT`S TOO MAKE THAT MONNEY MAN MY BOY I GOT YOUR BACK ALL DAY LONG TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS UP  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fo sho blaze one for the all star and how high nation


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 09:49 PM~9019211
> *WHAT` S UP MISTER X LOOKING GOOD NOW WHAT THE FUCK DOES S.D WHAT NOW TELL THEM TO MAKE THER OWN PAG THIS IS A L.A THING :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:54 PM~9019256
> *Another one is. Is that a code to protect each other, I think he's a big boy he can handle hisself
> *


YA I NO THAT WHY HIS MISTER X HIS ABOUT TOO X YOU TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:57 PM~9019281
> *fo sho blaze one for the all star and how high nation
> *


YUP JUST GOT SOME KUSH YOU NO MAN FUCK THIS BLAZZ IT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 08:57 PM~9019284
> *YA I NO THAT WHY HIS MISTER X HIS ABOUT TOO X YOU TOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 09:58 PM~9019290
> *YUP JUST GOT SOME KUSH YOU NO MAN FUCK THIS BLAZZ IT uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 Way to go you did a good job.


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9019224
> *man i go to church in that with grandma sittin shotti
> *


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9019224
> *man i go to church in that with grandma sittin shotti
> *


AND YOU CAME UP WITH THAT ALL BY YOURSELF????????


----------



## CALiLLAC

SD ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION WHY WONT YOU FOOLS COME DOWN ON SUNDAY?????THATS ALL ONE QUESTION WHY


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Oct 16 2007, 09:04 PM~9019342
> *AND YOU CAME UP WITH THAT ALL BY YOURSELF????????
> *


oh just got the new big fish vol 14 gotta go 
we might see you on the sideline


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 09:55 PM~9019261
> *YOU NO GOT`S TOO MAKE THAT MONNEY MAN MY BOY I GOT YOUR BACK ALL DAY LONG TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS UP  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHUD UP NICCA RAY


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 10:08 PM~9019373
> *oh just got the new big fish vol 14 gotta go
> we might see you on the sideline
> *


WITH THE SWITCH CORD...BUMPER CHECKIN YOUR ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:09 PM~9019383
> *WITH THE SWITCH CORD...BUMPER CHECKIN YOUR ASS!!!!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9019224
> *man i go to church in that with grandma sittin shotti
> *


 U BIT THAT FROM THE ROLLIN VIDEO....


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 10:07 PM~9019366
> *SD ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION WHY WONT YOU FOOLS COME DOWN ON SUNDAY?????THATS ALL ONE QUESTION WHY
> *


 Answer em one question why wont u come down to SD U've never been here with a car :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 09:14 PM~9019423
> *Answer em one question why wont u come down to SD U've never been here with a car  :0
> *


was up angel..... :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco: :wow: : hno: :banghead:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:45 AM~9005412
> *YUP THEY ARE MAD AT ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CHIPPEN D AND FINAL FANTACY ANT GOT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND JOKER GOT A TAXI :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY GOING TO DO ON SUNDAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: LIKE ALLWAY`S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what taxi are you talking about?????? cause when you seen me on sunday i pulled up in a jag and left in a jag so how did this taxi come in 2 this convo this aint jonnie this is joker


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 10:20 PM~9019464
> *was up angel..... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :  hno:  :banghead:
> *


 Angel this isn't Angel


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 15 2007, 09:01 AM~9006506
> *IF FAT BOY SAYS THIS THAN I GUESS I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE!!! I WASN'T THERE BUT I DO TRUST NENE'S WORD!!!
> *


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 15 2007, 06:45 AM~9005412
> *YUP THEY ARE MAD AT ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CHIPPEN D AND FINAL FANTACY ANT GOT SHIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND JOKER GOT A TAXI :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY GOING TO DO ON SUNDAY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: LIKE ALLWAY`S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/wbx5as.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>you call this a taxi?????</span>


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 10:20 PM~9019464
> *was up angel..... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :  hno:  :banghead:
> *


SUP BIG HAPPY!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Oct 16 2007, 10:14 PM~9019423
> *Answer em one question why wont u come down to SD U've never been here with a car  :0
> *


CUZZ THERE A SHOW IN POMONA SUNDAY AND THAT WAS A GOOD QUESTION :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 16 2007, 10:41 PM~9019586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you call this a taxi?????
> *


JOKER I AINT TALKING SHIT BUT IT LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THOSE BIG LOLLYPOPS YOU GET AT DISNEY LAND????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS STILL CLEAN THOUGH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 06:02 PM~9019700
> *JOKER I AINT TALKING SHIT BUT IT LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THOSE BIG LOLLYPOPS YOU GET AT DISNEY LAND????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ITS STILL CLEAN THOUGH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 16 2007, 06:11 PM~9019749
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:  ray i see you


----------



## JOEMAN

WHATS UP RAY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 16 2007, 11:14 PM~9019771
> *:wave:  :wave:  ray i see you
> *


I SEE YOU TOO :twak: :twak: :twak: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 16 2007, 11:34 PM~9019886
> *WHATS UP RAY
> *


WHAT`S UP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

WHAT`S UP BIG JOHN :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bighpray

WHAT`S UP BIG JOHN :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:47 PM~9011546
> *BI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G JOHN BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin:
> *


25" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2007, 12:06 AM~9020066
> *25"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nice
> *


FUCK U SLIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 16 2007, 11:56 PM~9020012
> *I SEE YOU TOO  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :wave: :wave: is that what you call a taxi???


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 16 2007, 11:14 PM~9019771
> *:wave:  :wave:  ray i see you
> *


HEY BALLERS HOW COME YOURE PHONES ARE DISCONECTED TELL JOHNIE TO HIT ME UP AS SOON AS HE GETS HIS PHONE ON AGAIN :biggrin: I NEED THE DRIVE SHAFT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> hey manteca x ohh i meen mister x im coming soon with some piel de  ormiga shoes and pito de buro!!!! :0


try these on with your wet tanke top :0








[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2007, 10:35 AM~8992385
> *O. MY BAD YOUR RIGHT IDONT HAVE A ENOUGH INCHES.                      BUT I GOT SUMTING THAT WILL. :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :ba
> *


if its not your car dont speak up on it. u dont even know what u got comin.


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 08:37 AM~9021708
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 17 2007, 12:21 AM~9020106
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :wave:  :wave: is that what you call a taxi???
> *


ALBERT SED THAT SHIT NOT ME MY CAR IS NOT ONE SO GET OFF MY NUT SACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8976331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO
> *


THIS BETTER LOOKING THEN THAT BUT HEY YOUR TRYING I GIVE YOU THAT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA LIFE

:wave: RAY RAY !!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:07 AM~9022455
> *:wave: RAY RAY !!!!
> *


WHAT`S UP WITH YOU uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 17 2007, 10:12 AM~9022497
> *WHAT`S UP WITH YOU uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


GETTIN READY FOR SUNDAY....


----------



## JOEMAN

HERE WE GO TEAM ALL START


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 11:41 AM~9022720
> *HERE WE GO TEAM ALL START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 11:42 AM~9022730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT`S RIGHT


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 10:42 AM~9022730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whut up i heard u got the wagon on and crackin


----------



## bighpray

MISTER X GET BACK TO WORK BIG DOG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 17 2007, 11:54 AM~9023302
> *MISTER X GET BACK TO WORK BIG DOG :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda whuts crack-a-lackin


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2007, 01:04 PM~9023384
> *que onda whuts crack-a-lackin
> *


GOT THAT KUCH MY BOY LET`S MEET UP TODAY AND uffin: ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> whut up i heard u got the wagon on and crackin
> 
> [/quote
> YES SIR IM READY TO PLAY


----------



## JOEMAN

*WHATS UP RAY*


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 17 2007, 12:10 PM~9023430
> *GOT THAT KUCH MY BOY LET`S MEET UP TODAY AND  uffin: ONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


With out me...com on ray.. i need to  too


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 08:20 AM~9021151
> *if its not your car dont speak up on it. u dont even know what u got comin.
> *


 first of all idont give a fuck. and idont speak on nobody car but mind. so fuck you and your car. i have steert car. a steert car. :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## THA LIFE

VEGAS FOOTAGE LOOKIN REAL NICE..BOUT TO UPLOAD TO YOUTUBE...

BETTA GET YO BIG FISH COPY @ HARD IN DA PAINT STORE...


----------



## THA LIFE

HARD IN DA PAINT ONLINE STORE</a>


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 17 2007, 03:13 AM~9021123
> *HEY BALLERS HOW COME YOURE PHONES ARE DISCONECTED TELL JOHNIE TO HIT ME UP AS SOON AS HE GETS HIS PHONE ON AGAIN :biggrin: I NEED THE DRIVE SHAFT
> *


the phones are not disconnected they have new numbers if you dont go it then that means your convo aint important :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 17 2007, 05:23 AM~9022107
> *ALBERT SED THAT SHIT NOT ME MY CAR IS NOT ONE SO GET OFF MY NUT SACK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aint nobody on yo sack you just now busting a car out and you feel important :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 17 2007, 11:21 PM~9027844
> *aint nobody on yo sack you just now busting a car out and you feel important :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 17 2007, 11:17 PM~9027825
> *the phones are not disconnected they have new numbers if you dont go it then that means your convo aint important :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHERES MY DRIVE SHAFT YOU ARE IGNORING MY CALLS I GUES YOU HAVE A NEW NUMBER AND ROOSTER HAS YOUR OLD NUMBER FUCK THE NUMBERS IGOT MONEY FOR YOU ILL BE BY THERE TO PICK UP THE DRIVE SHAFT AND TO SERVE ROOSTER FOR THE FIFTH TIME TODAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 17 2007, 07:31 PM~9026292
> *first of all  idont give a fuck. and idont speak on nobody car but mind. so fuck you and your car. i have steert car. a steert car. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


now thats the spirit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: even though u cant spell. i love your attitude about things.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 17 2007, 12:10 PM~9023430
> *GOT THAT KUCH MY BOY LET`S MEET UP TODAY AND  uffin: ONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


kush was good  how was the video


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2007, 09:26 AM~9029622
> *kush was good   how was the video
> *


whats up


----------



## big nuts




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 18 2007, 08:06 AM~9029137
> *now thats the spirit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  even though u cant spell. i love your attitude about things.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 18 2007, 10:10 AM~9029871
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


you should change your name from switchman to grammarman because you can spell worth shit


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 10:41 AM~9022720
> *HERE WE GO TEAM ALL START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 10:41 AM~9022720
> *HERE WE GO TEAM ALL START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2007, 11:49 AM~9030592
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


the car looks good but werent you guys just selling it?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 18 2007, 10:52 AM~9030616
> *the car looks good but werent you guys just selling it?
> *


IT IS 4 SALE CASH OUT AND THEN SD CAN SAY THEY HAVE A HOPPER :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 17 2007, 11:21 PM~9027844
> *aint nobody on yo sack you just now busting a car out and you feel important :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK THEN WHAT YOU WONT FROM ME I DONT GOT A SINGEL PUMP BIG JOHN HAS ONE FOR YOU LOOKING REAL GOOD WHAT YOU NO ABOUT THAT HA :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

WHAT`S UP HAPPY uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x

whats up ray


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9035906
> *whats up ray
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY I SEE NO BODY WANT`S TO FUCK WITH USE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 18 2007, 11:01 PM~9035929
> *WHAT`S UP MY BOY I SEE NO BODY WANT`S TO FUCK WITH USE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY BAD US :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 18 2007, 10:02 PM~9035940
> *MY BAD US :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fo sho you know how we do


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2007, 11:14 PM~9036039
> *
> fo sho you know how we do
> *


YA YOU NO SO WHAT`S UP 4 THIS SUNDAY MY BOY ARE YOU GOING TO :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: OR WHAT


----------



## THA LIFE

RAY RAY !!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 18 2007, 11:21 PM~9036093
> *RAY RAY !!!
> 
> *


WHAT`S UP MY BOY YOU MISS OUT ON THE KUCH MAN WE GOT YOU ON SUNDAY uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 18 2007, 10:18 PM~9036075
> *YA YOU NO SO WHAT`S UP 4 THIS SUNDAY MY BOY ARE YOU GOING TO :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: OR WHAT
> *


with a little bit of this


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2007, 11:25 PM~9036117
> *with a little bit of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YA THAT`S WHAT AM SAYING SOME OF THAT SHIT uffin: uffin: GIVE


----------



## mister x

quote=bighpray,Oct 18 2007, 10:26 PM~9036128]
YA THAT`S WHAT AM SAYING SOME OF THAT SHIT uffin: uffin: GIVE
[/quote]








pass the dutchie on the left hand side


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2007, 04:21 PM~9032778
> *IT IS 4 SALE CASH OUT AND THEN SD CAN SAY THEY HAVE A HOPPER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2007, 04:21 PM~9032778
> *IT IS 4 SALE CASH OUT AND THEN SD CAN SAY THEY HAVE A HOPPER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


stand up comedy. you are a funny guy for someone who has NEVER had a win against SD.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 18 2007, 10:12 AM~9029885
> *you should change yo
> *


FUCK YOU.. I CAN HIT THE SWITCH. CAN YOU :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 19 2007, 10:34 AM~9038865
> *FUCK YOU.. I CAN HIT  THE SWITCH. CAN YOU  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


of course i can hit my own switch. my name is switchman now too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 19 2007, 10:54 AM~9039016
> *of course i can hit my own switch. my name is switchman now too!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 HAA HAA HAA HAAA YOUR FUNNY.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big $uge

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 19 2007, 10:54 AM~9039016
> *of course i can hit my own switch. my name is switchman now too!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 19 2007, 10:58 AM~9039044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:     :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 19 2007, 10:58 AM~9039043
> *HAA  HAA HAA HAAA  YOUR  FUNNY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 SWITCHMAN WHAT`S GOING ON MAN LOOK`S LIKE THEY TRYING TO FUCK WITH YOU :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bighpray

> quote=bighpray,Oct 18 2007, 10:26 PM~9036128]
> YA THAT`S WHAT AM SAYING SOME OF THAT SHIT uffin: uffin: GIVE











pass the dutchie on the left hand side
[/quote]
MISTER X SMOKE THAT SHIT WHAT`S UP MY BOY uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 11:01 AM~9039063
> *SWITCHMAN WHAT`S GOING ON MAN LOOK`S LIKE THEY TRYING TO FUCK WITH YOU :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 NA NOBODY TO ME...... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 19 2007, 11:07 AM~9039125
> *NA NOBODY TO ME...... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


OK THEN JUST ON THE LOOK OUT HA


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

:machinegun: :machinegun: :angel: :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 19 2007, 10:58 AM~9039044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


get to work suge. shit!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2007, 11:41 AM~9022720
> *HERE WE GO TEAM ALL START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: nice car


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 19 2007, 01:02 PM~9040041
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: nice car
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## big nuts

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 16 2007, 08:26 PM~9017934
> *DIRTY SOUTH WHAT IT DO.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP O.G WHAT'S UP WIT THAT STANK'N BREAK'N FOOL'S OFF HAVE FOOL'S BITTER AND SHIT TAKE IT EASY ON THEM FOOL'S O.G :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 18 2007, 03:11 PM~9034562
> *OK THEN WHAT YOU WONT FROM ME I DONT GOT A SINGEL PUMP BIG JOHN HAS ONE FOR YOU LOOKING REAL GOOD WHAT YOU NO ABOUT THAT HA :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you mean the single pump wagon thats doing 76 inches







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 18 2007, 06:01 PM~9035929
> *WHAT`S UP MY BOY I SEE NO BODY WANT`S TO FUCK WITH USE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


locos 4 life can thats a proven fact


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 18 2007, 02:41 AM~9029003
> *WHERES MY DRIVE SHAFT YOU ARE IGNORING MY CALLS I GUES YOU HAVE A NEW NUMBER AND ROOSTER HAS YOUR OLD NUMBER FUCK THE NUMBERS IGOT MONEY FOR YOU ILL BE BY THERE TO PICK UP THE DRIVE SHAFT AND TO SERVE ROOSTER FOR THE FIFTH TIME TODAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your fucking funny catch up before you talk about breaking fools off


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2007, 04:49 AM~9029736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS HP RAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 02:48 PM~9042418
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


DONT CRY YOU WILL CATCH UP ONE DAY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 19 2007, 07:49 PM~9042422
> *THATS HP RAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AFTER THIS WEEKEND THAT`S GOING TO BEE YOU BUT HEY THAT SHIT IS FUNNY THAT`S ME AND ALBERT THE OTHER DAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2007, 09:49 AM~9029736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME AND ALBERT GOING AT IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 19 2007, 07:42 PM~9042377
> *you mean the single pump wagon thats doing 76 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA I SEE THAT BUT WE WILL SEE THIS WEEKEND AND TELL ME SOMETHING NONE OF YOUR SHIT LOOK GOOD SO YOU NEED TO CATCH UP THEN SAY SOMETHING TILL THEN YOU ANT GOT SHIT ON MY CUZZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

what`s up chipper D :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 19 2007, 08:44 AM~9038462
> *stand up comedy. you are a funny guy for someone who has NEVER had a win against SD.
> *


YEP YOU RIGHT MY CAR STANDS UP AND YOUR CAR IS COMEDY ABOUT TIME MR 76 JUNK RIDER TOLD THE TRUTH


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 09:31 PM~9043552
> *what`s up chipper D :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


NOT SHIT JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOP WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE WAGON THEY GOT A SUPRISE COMING WE CANT WAIT AND ITS STILL SINGLE :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 09:34 PM~9043574
> *YEP YOU RIGHT MY CAR STANDS UP AND YOUR CAR IS COMEDY ABOUT TIME MR 76 JUNK RIDER TOLD THE TRUTH
> *


WHUT UP ROCKY OR I MEAN TYSON :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

CHIPPER D STILL GOT THE KNOCKING OUT PUCH :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

whut up rizay


----------



## bighpray

> WHUT UP ROCKY OR I MEAN TYSON :biggrin:
> [/quote SMOKE ONE FOR THE KNOCK OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 10:38 PM~9043612
> *whut up rizay
> *


WHAT`S UP WITH STUEY HE GOT KNOCK THE FUCK OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> WHUT UP ROCKY OR I MEAN TYSON :biggrin:
> [/quote SMOKE ONE FOR THE KNOCK OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that could of been duran
Click to expand...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 09:37 PM~9043605
> *WHUT UP ROCKY OR I MEAN TYSON :biggrin:
> *


I DID NOT WANT 2 FIGHT HIM SO GO FUCK YOUR SELF


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 09:42 PM~9043642
> *I DID NOT WANT 2 FIGHT HIM SO GO FUCK YOUR SELF
> *


bully :0


----------



## old man lets hop

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 09:41 PM~9043633
> *WHAT`S UP WITH STUEY HE GOT KNOCK THE FUCK OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS NOT 4 LAYITLOW :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 09:44 PM~9043652
> *THATS NOT 4 LAYITLOW  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


its for knocking em low


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 09:42 PM~9043648
> *bully :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 09:45 PM~9043660
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


are u from vegas


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 10:41 PM~9043635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that could of been duran
> *


THAT`S A KNOCK OUT CHIPPER D 1-0 AT HOW HIGH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 09:46 PM~9043664
> *are u from vegas
> *


NO BITCH IM FROM SD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

MAN STUEY NEED`S TO SEE A DOC CHIPPER D BROKE HIM OFF HARD AND FAST WITH A 1 2 AND OUT HE WAS :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

MISTER X WE SHOULD OF HAD PAY PER V 49.00$ TO SEE THE SHOW :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9043688
> *MAN STUEY NEED`S TO SEE A DOC CHIPPER D BROKE HIM OFF HARD AND FAST WITH A 1 2 AND OUT HE WAS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


who wants some of d-bo :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 09:49 PM~9043679
> *NO BITCH IM FROM SD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i knew it


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 10:53 PM~9043699
> *who wants some of d-bo :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO YOUR FRIEND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9043688
> *MAN STUEY NEED`S TO SEE A DOC CHIPPER D BROKE HIM OFF HARD AND FAST WITH A 1 2 AND OUT HE WAS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS SHIT IS NOT 4 LAYITLOW THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT THE HOP


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 09:54 PM~9043708
> *HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO YOUR FRIEND  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn like that i take all my clowning back mr daryll


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 09:54 PM~9043708
> *HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO YOUR FRIEND  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE IS STILL THE HOMIE SHIT GOT OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 09:55 PM~9043710
> *THIS SHIT IS NOT 4 LAYITLOW THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT THE HOP
> *


i heard the wagon is ready


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 09:55 PM~9043717
> *damn like that i take all my clowning back mr daryll
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: YOU MY BOY


----------



## mister x

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mister x, dena4life-D, "tooth" de ville, drasticbean, bighpray, 93fleetwood4rm323
is toothdville your homie ray :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9043725
> *i heard the wagon is ready
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: AND ITS NOT 76" 0R 85" SO IF ITS NOT THAT WHAT IS IT :dunno: :dunno: I WILL CALL YOU


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 10:56 PM~9043724
> *HE IS STILL THE HOMIE SHIT GOT OUT OF CONTROL
> *


YA WE SEE HOW YOU DO YOUR FRIEND`S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 10:00 PM~9043739
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: AND ITS NOT 76" 0R 85" SO IF ITS NOT THAT WHAT IS IT  :dunno:  :dunno: I WILL CALL YOU
> *


i caught wind of it and if its true god dam!
good source too


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 10:01 PM~9043743
> *YA WE SEE HOW YOU DO YOUR FRIEND`S  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I STOPED YOU SO SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THAT SHIT BIG JOHN DID NOT STOP ME SO FUCK YOU


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 11:00 PM~9043739
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: AND ITS NOT 76" 0R 85" SO IF ITS NOT THAT WHAT IS IT  :dunno:  :dunno: I WILL CALL YOU
> *


DONT FORGET THAT IT LOOK`S FUCKING GOOD TOO NOT NO PICE OF SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 10:02 PM~9043747
> *i caught wind of it and if its true god dam!
> good source too
> *


MAN ITS TRUE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 10:04 PM~9043763
> *DONT FORGET THAT IT LOOK`S FUCKING GOOD TOO NOT NO PICE OF SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 11:03 PM~9043758
> *I STOPED YOU SO SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THAT SHIT BIG JOHN DID NOT STOP ME SO FUCK YOU
> *


MAN YOU NO I WANTED TO DO THAT AND YOU STOP ME AND WHAT DO YOU DO YOU FUCK HIM UP THE NEXT DAY MAN WHEN CAN I HAVE FUN YOU ALWAY`S GET TO HAVE ALL THE FUN :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 10:04 PM~9043763
> *DONT FORGET THAT IT LOOK`S FUCKING GOOD TOO NOT NO PICE OF SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x109434859-25850-28935475289


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9043781
> *MAN YOU NO I WANTED TO DO THAT AND YOU STOP ME AND WHAT DO YOU DO YOU FUCK HIM UP THE NEXT DAY MAN WHEN CAN I HAVE FUN YOU ALWAY`S GET TO HAVE ALL THE FUN  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9043797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


d i thought they said on big fish you need 3-6 months to get ready
its been whut not even a week :0


----------



## bighpray

CHIPPER D WHEN CAN I HAVE SOME FUN MY BOY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 19 2007, 10:12 PM~9043814
> *d i thought they said on big fish you need 3-6 months to get ready
> its been whut not even a week :0
> *


THEY SAID THEIR ON TOP BUT WE WILL SEE SUNDAY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9043816
> *CHIPPER D WHEN CAN I HAVE SOME FUN MY BOY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOUR THE BULLY


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT FUCK BOYS BE BACK 10-20-07


----------



## bighpray

CHIPPER D KNOCK OUT STWEY :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 19 2007, 06:52 PM~9042441
> *DONT CRY YOU WILL CATCH UP ONE DAY
> *


i alredy did home boy ur not the hottest one on the block just keep on talking.. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up mr promise i see u manteca rex!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 19 2007, 11:54 PM~9044024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHIPPER D KNOCK OUT STWEY :0  :0
> *


HE KNOCKED OUT THE NOTZY AND BIG JOHN TOLD HIM YOU GOTKNOCKED THE FUCK OUT


----------



## big nuts

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 20 2007, 09:04 AM~9045215
> *HE KNOCKED OUT THE NOTZY AND BIG JOHN TOLD HIM YOU GOTKNOCKED THE FUCK OUT
> *


fuk you 2 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## big nuts

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2007, 08:03 AM~9045042
> *was up mr promise i see u manteca rex!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i see you mr happy :0


----------



## harborarea310

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 11:34 AM~9045690
> *i see you mr happy :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY`S GETING OFF WORK MAN YOU SHOWING LOT`S CRAKK AND ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 10:38 AM~9045706
> *HAPPY`S GETING OFF WORK MAN YOU SHOWING LOT`S CRAKK AND ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

MISTER X FILL`S LIKE THE KING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 10:43 AM~9045735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISTER X FILL`S LIKE THE KING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

BIG JOHN 10 YEAR`S FROM NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

BIG JOHN STUEY AND CHIPPER D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

MISTER X BACK WHEN HE WAS A LITTEL BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 10:38 AM~9045706
> *HAPPY`S GETING OFF WORK MAN YOU SHOWING LOT`S CRAKK AND ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray

WE SEE YOU HAPPY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 10:43 AM~9045735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISTER X FILL`S LIKE THE KING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


look at all the manteca on his legs !!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 11:43 AM~9045735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISTER X FILL`S LIKE THE KING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT YOU DONT LIKE TRIPAS OR WHAT HAPPY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 11:51 AM~9045784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISTER X BACK WHEN HE WAS A LITTEL BOY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ME AND MISTER X HAVEING LUNCH BACK IN THE DAY`S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 11:00 AM~9045831
> *ME AND MISTER X HAVEING LUNCH BACK IN THE DAY`S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i see the big m now


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 12:01 PM~9045838
> *i see the big m now
> *


YUP YOU NO THIS MAN YOU WAS THER WITH ME DONT FORGET THAT


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 11:03 AM~9045844
> *YUP YOU NO THIS MAN YOU WAS THER WITH ME DONT FORGET THAT
> *


how come you didnt bring your costume :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 11:01 AM~9045838
> *i see the big m now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

the big manteca!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2007, 11:12 AM~9045893
> *the big manteca!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

hey ray thought you might need this thank me later


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 12:10 PM~9045880
> *how come you didnt bring your costume :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 12:17 PM~9045921
> *hey ray thought you might need this thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NO HOW TO SPELL ELEPHANT MISTER X :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KiCk RoCkS B!TcH

:0


----------



## bighpray

STUEY FLY`S DOWN WITH A 1 2 CHIPPER D PUT`S IT DOWN AT HOW HIGH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

DAM CHIPPER D ALL THAT MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 02:12 PM~9046518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM CHIPPER D ALL THAT MY BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 11:17 AM~9045921
> *hey ray thought you might need this thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 11:46 AM~9045754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG JOHN 10 YEAR`S FROM NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 09:13 PM~8965416
> *THATS RIGHT BITCHES SO WATCH THAT ASS THE SINGLE PUMP ACE IS BACK   HOW U LIKE ME KNOW  LET THEM ALL KNOW  'D'   :machinegun: LAYING ALL SINGLE PUMPS DOWN
> *










SINGLE PUMP


----------



## bighpray

MISTER X WHER YOU AT MY BOY IT`S TIME TO uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 09:46 PM~9048833
> *MISTER X WHER YOU AT MY BOY IT`S TIME TO uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


que onda


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 10:58 PM~9048910
> *que onda
> *


YOU NO JUST AT THE PAD WAITING SEE IF ANY ONE WANT`S TO PLAY WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 10:03 PM~9048944
> *YOU NO JUST AT THE PAD WAITING  SEE  IF ANY ONE WANT`S TO PLAY WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tommorow no questions asked they gonna have to play


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 11:22 PM~9049013
> *tommorow no questions asked they gonna have to play
> *


YES THEY DO I WAS SEE THEM TALK ALL THAT SHIT LIKE THEY ALWAY`S DO


----------



## mister x

its alright happy there is always tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 20 2007, 11:25 AM~9045956
> *I NO HOW TO SPELL ELEPHANT MISTER X :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: JESUS CRISTO! CAN SOME PLEASE SEND THIS GUY BACK TO PRE SCHOOL?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 10:32 PM~9049075
> *its alright happy there is always tommorow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 11:32 PM~9049075
> *its alright happy there is always tommorow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2007, 02:29 AM~9049639
> *:uh: JESUS CRISTO! CAN SOME PLEASE SEND THIS GUY BACK TO PRE SCHOOL?
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 21 2007, 10:38 AM~9050967
> *:0
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 20 2007, 11:32 PM~9049075
> *its alright happy there is always tommorow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 u nailed it whit the musel shirt!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homies


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## big nuts

i see u looking old man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 09:13 PM~8965416
> *THATS RIGHT BITCHES SO WATCH THAT ASS THE SINGLE PUMP ACE IS BACK   HOW U LIKE ME KNOW  LET THEM ALL KNOW  'D'  :machinegun: LAYING ALL SINGLE PUMPS DOWN
> *



what happend 2 you today you didnt bring the single pump out again the real single pump ace had the single pump caprice out today thats two sundays in a row and you still aint brought out your show piece wagon


----------



## elognegro

Johny and his crue shut the parking lot DOWN!!!I AINT MAD @ HIM HIS DOING IT.


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2007, 11:50 PM~9055011
> *Johny and his crue shut the parking lot DOWN!!!I AINT MAD @ HIM HIS DOING IT.
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

any pics?


----------



## San Diego 619

> SD ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION WHY WONT YOU FOOLS COME DOWN ON SUNDAY?????THATS ALL ONE QUESTION
> 
> uR CAR BETTER being doing more that 75 to 90+ inches cause thats what were doin.
> just to add that............SD


----------



## joker aka stunna

San diego come out and play


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 16 2007, 10:07 PM~9019366
> *SD ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION WHY WONT YOU FOOLS COME DOWN ON SUNDAY?????THATS ALL ONE QUESTION WHY
> *


i hope i inland guys aint talkin shit with that purple cutty u had that was doing 35 not even on bumper in the video....


----------



## joker aka stunna

619 come out and play


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> SD ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION WHY WONT YOU FOOLS COME DOWN ON SUNDAY?????THATS ALL ONE QUESTION
> 
> uR CAR BETTER being doing more that 75 to 90+ inches cause thats what were doin.
> just to add that............SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YA THATS THE SAME CAR THAT TODD ( MAJESTICS) SERVED IN THERE OWN TOWN :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Oct 22 2007, 11:02 AM~9057204
> *i hope i inland guys aint talkin shit with that purple cutty u had that was doing 35 not even on bumper in the video....
> *


COME OUT AND PLAY HOMIES ARE YOU GUYS hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## shrekinacutty

HERES SOME MORE OF DIEGOS FINEST

*]MAJESTICS[/COLOR]</span>*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 22 2007, 11:14 AM~9057264
> *HERES SOME MORE OF DIEGOS FINEST
> 
> ]MAJESTICS[/COLOR]</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRING THEM DOWN SO WE CAN HOP WITH THEM


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2007, 10:50 PM~9055011
> *Johny and his crue shut the parking lot DOWN!!!I AINT MAD @ HIM HIS DOING IT.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: just us shut down the car show and the parking lot :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 22 2007, 10:14 AM~9057264
> *HERES SOME MORE OF DIEGOS FINEST
> 
> POST NEW PIC THE PIC THAT YOUR POSTING ARE OLD AND MAKE YOU GUYS LOOK BAD</span>*


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:38 AM~9057410
> *POST NEW PIC THE PIC THAT YOUR POSTING ARE OLD AND MAKE YOU GUYS LOOK BAD
> *


HEY THESE ARE FROM THE AZTLAN PICNIC LAST MONTH HAVEN'T REALLY HEARD OF ANYTHING ELSE GOING ON


----------



## dena4life-D

YEA RIGHT


----------



## dena4life-D

CHROME-N-PAINT :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2007, 10:50 PM~9055011
> *Johny and his crue shut the parking lot DOWN!!!I AINT MAD @ HIM HIS DOING IT.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2007, 10:50 PM~9055011
> *Johny and his crue shut the parking lot DOWN!!!I AINT MAD @ HIM HIS DOING IT.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

GARCIA CUSTOM DONUTS WHATS UP FAT BOY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> SD ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION WHY WONT YOU FOOLS COME DOWN ON SUNDAY?????THATS ALL ONE QUESTION
> 
> uR CAR BETTER being doing more that 75 to 90+ inches cause thats what were doin.
> just to add that............SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :banghead: :nono: :nono: :nono: ill be waiting!!!! hno: hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:35 AM~9057387
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: just us shut down the car show and the parking lot  :thumbsup:
> *


CHIPPEN D NOW I SEE YOU ARE A REAL HATER YOU AND I KNOW THAT THE BLUE REGAL SERVED HAPPY LASTNIGHT AND YO BOYS 4RM DENA 4 LIFE SAID THE REGAL SERVED THE CUTLASS SO JUST KEEP IT 100


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:05 AM~9057561
> *GARCIA CUSTOM DONUTS WHATS UP FAT BOY
> *


was up liver lips!!!!!!


----------



## joker aka stunna

CHIPPED D I SEE LOGGED IN ANONYMOUS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:08 AM~9057582
> *CHIPPEN D NOW I SEE YOU ARE A REAL HATER  YOU AND I KNOW THAT THE BLUE REGAL SERVED HAPPY LASTNIGHT AND YO BOYS 4RM DENA 4 LIFE SAID THE REGAL SERVED THE CUTLASS SO JUST KEEP IT 100
> *



hey joker how much did i hit ????? terry only did 97 and tthat came from the owners cars mouth home boy!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:11 AM~9057597
> *hey joker how much did i hit ????? terry only did 97 and tthat came from the owners cars mouth home boy!!!!
> *


my bad i meen 89.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:08 AM~9057582
> *IT WAS JUST ME FROM DENA 4 LIFE LAST NIGHT WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT AND 89" 90" WAS THE BLUE REGAL AND HAPPY 96" WHAT THE FUCK YOU THE HATER </span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i love this shit!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: i see the hate in their eyes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:10 AM~9057594
> *CHIPPED D I SEE LOGGED IN ANONYMOUS
> *


4 WHAT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR AND YOU CANT BUILD 1 SO SHUT UP CHEERLEADER


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:15 AM~9057627
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: i see the hate in their eyes :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:13 AM~9057610
> *   i love this shit!!!!
> *


THEN YOU MUST LOVE HATERS


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:12 PM~9057604
> *<span style='color:red'>
> YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I MEAN YO BOYS 4RM YO CITY SO YOU MEAN 2 TELL THAT THE REGAL WENT 4RM DOING 97 2 DOING 89 INCHES COME ON NOW THAT THE HATER IN YOU GUYS TALKING THE CROWD KNOW WHO WON I KNOW YOU GUYS DONT KNOW HOW 2 LOSE BUT ITS ALL GOOD THATS THE SECOND TIME THAT THE BLUE REGAL CHOPPED THAT CUTLASS UP WHEN YALL DO GOOD I KEEP IT REAL BUT RIGHT NOW THE ALLSTARS CANT SEE LOCOS 4 LIFE*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:19 AM~9057655
> *THEN YOU MUST LOVE HATERS
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

WHERE YOU AT STUNNA YOU TALKED ALL THAT SHIT


----------



## dena4life-D

PINKY YOU A JOKE 2 JUST LIKE JOKER AND THE LS LOOKS GOOD DOING 85" WE GOT JOE 4 YOU SO KEEP THAT SHIT AT YOUR SHOP HOME BOY


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 12:15 PM~9057627
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: i see the hate in their eyes :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAPPY AINT NO BODY HATTING ON YOUR 90 OR 91 INCHES WE ON TOP SO FACE REALITY DONT BE LIKE D AND FANTASIZE ABOUT BEATING US CAUSE THATS NOT GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:24 PM~9057691
> *PINKY YOU A JOKE 2 JUST LIKE JOKER AND THE LS LOOKS GOOD DOING 85" WE GOT JOE 4 YOU SO KEEP THAT SHIT AT YOUR SHOP HOME BOY
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT D?YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY YOU KNOW THE#


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:24 PM~9057691
> *PINKY YOU A JOKE 2 JUST LIKE JOKER AND THE LS LOOKS GOOD DOING 85" WE GOT JOE 4 YOU SO KEEP THAT SHIT AT YOUR SHOP HOME BOY
> *


PLUS YOU NEED TO MAKE A TEAM TO TRY TO BEAT OUR CLUB COME ON NOW DO YOUR HAME WORK!!!!!!!!JUST WONDERING DO ALLLL OF YOU GUYS HUDDLE AND SHARE IDEAS TO TRY TO BEAT US :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:21 PM~9057670
> *WHERE YOU AT STUNNA YOU TALKED ALL THAT SHIT
> *



IM STILL HERE HATER MAN YOU SHOULD BEAT US LIKE YOU SAID YOU WAS WHAT HAPPEND 2 THE MAD HOPPERS YOU HAD A WEEK AGO YOU ATE CHEESE ONCE AGAIN JUST LIKE IN VEGAS


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:26 AM~9057709
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT D?YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY YOU KNOW THE#
> *


YOUR # IS OFF YOU NO YOU DID NOT PAY YOUR BILL :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:29 AM~9057725
> *PLUS YOU NEED TO MAKE A TEAM TO TRY TO BEAT OUR CLUB COME ON NOW DO YOUR HAME WORK!!!!!!!!JUST WONDERING DO ALLLL OF YOU GUYS HUDDLE AND SHARE IDEAS TO TRY TO BEAT US :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



NO THE TEAM HUDDLES UP AND SAY THESE FUCK BOYS ARE HATERS


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:29 PM~9057728
> *YOUR # IS OFF YOU NO YOU DID NOT PAY YOUR BILL  :0
> *


WHAT THE FUCK?MY NUMBER IS ON THE SCREEN DUMMY I DONT KNOW WHO YOU TRYING TO CALL,,,,MAYBE 1 OF THE THOUSAND TEAMATES YOU GUYS NEED :roflmao: :roflmao: WE GOT JOEY FOR YOU? COMMON NOW THAT LS IS MY BROS AND MINE WILL BE OUT SOON.....HAD TO BUY A WAGON FOR YOUR ASS CAUSE YOU GUYS LIKE JUNK.....WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUILD A WAGON AND BE PROUD?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:29 AM~9057727
> *IM STILL HERE HATER MAN YOU SHOULD BEAT US LIKE YOU SAID YOU WAS WHAT HAPPEND 2 THE MAD HOPPERS YOU HAD A WEEK AGO YOU ATE CHEESE ONCE AGAIN JUST LIKE IN VEGAS
> *


I NO YOU STILL HERE MOST HATERS ARE


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 12:29 PM~9057725
> *PLUS YOU NEED TO MAKE A TEAM TO TRY TO BEAT OUR CLUB COME ON NOW DO YOUR HAME WORK!!!!!!!!JUST WONDERING DO ALLLL OF YOU GUYS HUDDLE AND SHARE IDEAS TO TRY TO BEAT US :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



CAUSE HE IS A REAL HATER AND HE CANT FUCK WITH US SO HE NEEDS HELP 4RM THE REST OF THE CHIPPERS THAT CANT FUCK WITH US AND HE SAID THE LS IS DOING 85INCHES DO YOU SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HE A HATER


----------



## PINKY

HEY BULL SHIT TO THE SIDE.WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS COME?AT LEAST TRY YOU KNOW YOU CANT WIN,HEY MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD ADD SD TO YOUR TEAM,BIGGER HUDDLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:33 AM~9057751
> *WHAT THE FUCK?MY NUMBER IS ON THE SCREEN DUMMY I DONT KNOW WHO YOU TRYING TO CALL,,,,MAYBE 1 OF THE THOUSAND TEAMATES YOU GUYS NEED :roflmao:  :roflmao: WE GOT JOEY FOR YOU? COMMON NOW THAT LS IS MY BROS AND MINE WILL BE OUT SOON.....HAD TO BUY A WAGON FOR YOUR ASS CAUSE YOU GUYS LIKE JUNK.....WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUILD A WAGON AND BE PROUD?
> *


WHEN YOU WERE IN VEGAS YOU WERE TRYING 2 BUY OJ WAGON SO DONT TALK LIKE YOU DONT LIKE WAGONS AND YOUR BRO GOT THE LS FROM VEGAS 2 I THOUGHT YOU GIRLS BUILD YOUR CARS OYEA JUST ANOTHER LIE FROM THE LITTLE M


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 12:37 PM~9057780
> *HEY BULL SHIT TO THE SIDE.WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS COME?AT LEAST TRY YOU KNOW YOU CANT WIN,HEY MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD ADD SD TO YOUR TEAM,BIGGER HUDDLE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:37 AM~9057778
> *
> CAUSE HE IS A REAL HATER AND HE CANT FUCK WITH US SO HE NEEDS HELP 4RM THE  REST OF THE CHIPPERS THAT CANT FUCK WITH US AND HE SAID THE LS IS DOING 85INCHES DO YOU SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HE A HATER
> *



I CANT TALK 2 YOU NO MORE YOUR JUST A CHEERLEADER SLASH SPOKES MAN 4 THE JUNK LISTICS AND THE LITTLE M AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE A CAR


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:39 PM~9057793
> *WHEN YOU WERE IN VEGAS YOU WERE TRYING 2 BUY OJ WAGON SO DONT TALK LIKE YOU DONT LIKE WAGONS AND YOUR BRO GOT THE LS FROM VEGAS 2 I THOUGHT YOU GIRLS BUILD YOUR CARS OYEA JUST ANOTHER LIE FROM THE LITTLE M
> *


WE NEED 2 DO A HOP MANIACOS VS DENA 4 LIFE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl OH I FORGOT HE NEEDS HIS TEAMATES


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:37 AM~9057780
> *HEY BULL SHIT TO THE SIDE.WHY DIDNT YOU GUYS COME?AT LEAST TRY YOU KNOW YOU CANT WIN,HEY MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD ADD SD TO YOUR TEAM,BIGGER HUDDLE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SD NOW YOU GOT JOKES


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:39 PM~9057793
> *WHEN YOU WERE IN VEGAS YOU WERE TRYING 2 BUY OJ WAGON SO DONT TALK LIKE YOU DONT LIKE WAGONS AND YOUR BRO GOT THE LS FROM VEGAS 2 I THOUGHT YOU GIRLS BUILD YOUR CARS OYEA JUST ANOTHER LIE FROM THE LITTLE M
> *


YA LIKE I SAID I BOUGHT A WAGON FOR YOU AND THE WAGON DONT HAVE SHIT BUT A STRAPPED FRAME DONT EVEN HAVE AN ENGINE,LIKE I SAID BEFORE BOUGHT JUNK TO BUILD FOR YOUR TEAMS JUNK CAUSE COMMON A WAGON?MAN IM EMBARRESD TO DO IT BUT YOU GUYS HAVE A BIG MOUTH AND IMA BREAK YOU FOOLS OFF WITH THE SAME JUNK YOU GUYS HAVE. :twak: :twak:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:42 PM~9057813
> *I CANT TALK 2 YOU NO MORE YOUR JUST A CHEERLEADER SLASH SPOKES MAN 4 THE JUNK LISTICS AND THE LITTLE M AND YOU STILL DONT HAVE A CAR
> *


SO I DONT HAVE A CAR 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:43 AM~9057823
> *WE NEED 2 DO A HOP MANIACOS VS DENA 4 LIFE  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl OH I FORGOT HE NEEDS HIS TEAMATES
> *


 hno: hno: hno: WITH WHAT YOUR BRO CAR AND ROOSTERS CAR WHAT A CLUBE 2 CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 12:43 PM~9057823
> *WE NEED 2 DO A HOP MANIACOS VS DENA 4 LIFE  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl OH I FORGOT HE NEEDS HIS TEAMATES
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:44 AM~9057833
> *SO I DONT HAVE A CAR
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:45 PM~9057843
> *hno:  hno:  hno: WITH WHAT YOUR BRO CAR AND ROOSTERS CAR WHAT A CLUBE 2 CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SO IS THAT A YES OR A NO????????????????????????


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 01:43 PM~9057823
> *WE NEED 2 DO A HOP MANIACOS VS DENA 4 LIFE  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl OH I FORGOT HE NEEDS HIS TEAMATES
> *


YA LIKE THEY WOULD AGREE,WHAT WILL THEY BRING?DARRYL? :roflmao: :roflmao: NOPE THEY NEED A TEAM!!!YOU KNOW WHAT DARRYL,POST A NEW TOPIC THAT READS.....TEAM MATES NEEDED PLEASE CALL CHIPPIN D PLEASE!!!!!!!!!ANYONE ACCEPTED :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:43 AM~9057828
> *YA LIKE I SAID I BOUGHT A WAGON FOR YOU AND THE WAGON DONT HAVE SHIT BUT A STRAPPED FRAME DONT EVEN HAVE AN ENGINE,LIKE I SAID BEFORE BOUGHT JUNK TO BUILD FOR YOUR TEAMS JUNK CAUSE COMMON A WAGON?MAN IM EMBARRESD TO DO IT BUT YOU GUYS HAVE A BIG MOUTH AND IMA BREAK YOU FOOLS OFF WITH THE SAME JUNK YOU GUYS HAVE. :twak:  :twak:
> *


MAN YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 2 MUCH


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:46 AM~9057857
> *THATS A BIG YES AND IF YOU DONT SHOW UP WITH A CAR DONT COME</span>*


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:48 PM~9057866
> *MAN YOU :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: 2 MUCH
> *


SO THIS MEANS YES????MANIACOS VS DENA? HELL YEAH WHEN


----------



## ricndaregal

whole lotta masa flyin in this topic :0 :0 :0


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:45 PM~9057843
> *hno:  hno:  hno: WITH WHAT YOUR BRO CAR AND ROOSTERS CAR WHAT A CLUBE 2 CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SINCE ARE CLUB ONLY GOT 2 CARS THAT SHOULD BE AN EASY WIN 4 YO CLUB CAUSE DENA4 LIFE IS WORLD WIDE 2 MANY CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FUCKING JOKE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:48 AM~9057865
> *YA LIKE THEY WOULD AGREE,WHAT WILL THEY BRING?DARRYL? :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOPE THEY NEED A TEAM!!!YOU KNOW WHAT DARRYL,POST A NEW TOPIC THAT READS.....TEAM MATES NEEDED PLEASE CALL CHIPPIN D PLEASE!!!!!!!!!ANYONE ACCEPTED :roflmao:
> *


BECAUSE KNOW 1 WANTS 2 TEAM UP WITH THE LITTLE M YOU GIRLS GET BUTT HURT IS THAT ALL YOU GIRLS HAVE 2 SAY ? YOU NEED A TEAM


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:50 PM~9057877
> *<span style='color:red'>
> I WILL HAVE MY CAR THERE DONT EAT CHEESE AGAIN CHIPPEN D*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:50 AM~9057879
> *SO THIS MEANS YES????MANIACOS VS DENA? HELL YEAH WHEN
> *


SEE THIS IS THE SHIT IM TALKING ABOUT YOU SAID IT NOW LET ME NO WHEN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:51 AM~9057887



YOU NO WE GOT CARS LOOK AT A BIG FISH AND YOU CAN SEE YOUR SELF HOLDING THEM :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:54 PM~9057901
> *<span style='color:red'>WE DONT NEED A TEAM FUCK A TEAM A TEAM IS 4 PEOPLE THAT NEED HELP AND THATS WHAT YOU NEED *


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:54 PM~9057901
> *BECAUSE KNOW 1 WANTS 2 TEAM UP WITH THE LITTLE M YOU GIRLS GET BUTT HURT IS THAT ALL YOU GIRLS HAVE 2 SAY ? YOU NEED A TEAM
> *


YOU ONLY NEED A TEAM WHEN YOU CANT DO IT YOURSELF,OR AM I WRONG?THATS Y WE DONT NEED A TEAM :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:54 AM~9057904
> *THIS YEAR RIGHT NOT 200019</span>*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:58 AM~9057942
> *I NEED A TEAM 2 PICK UP MY DICK CAN YOU HELP ME CHEERLEADER </span>*


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:58 PM~9057938
> *YOU NO WE GOT CARS LOOK AT A BIG FISH AND YOU CAN SEE YOUR SELF HOLDING THEM  :thumbsup: [/size][/color]
> *


DONT INCLUDE THE DAMU CC CARS CAUSE THATS NOT YO CLUB AND IF YOU SEE ME HOLDING ANY CAR THATS SHAREEF CAR CAUSE THAT CAR WAS BUILT BY LOCOS 4 LIFE


----------



## joker aka stunna

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:01 PM~9057978
> *<span style='color:red'>CALL THE ALL STARS THEY LIKE 2 HELP OTHERS*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 11:58 AM~9057948
> *YOU ONLY NEED A TEAM WHEN YOU CANT DO IT YOURSELF,OR AM I WRONG?THATS Y WE DONT NEED A TEAM :twak:  :twak:
> *


YOU NEED A TEAM MAN THAT SHIT IS OLD WHATS UP WITH THE HOP THE LITTLE M AND DENA 4LIFE hno: hno:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:55 PM~9057911
> *SEE THIS IS THE SHIT IM TALKING ABOUT YOU SAID IT NOW LET ME NO WHEN
> *


OK GO IN YOUR LITTLE HUDDLE AND ASK PERMISSION THEN CALL THE NUMBER ON YOUR SCREEN CAUSE IM OUT DONT HAVE TIME TO LISTEN TO YOUR TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!! CRY :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY AND DONT FORGET TO CALL SD


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 02:01 PM~9057978
> *I NEED A TEAM 2 PICK UP MY DICK CAN YOU HELP ME CHEERLEADER
> *


OH IS THAT WHAT YOUR TEAM DOES? :nono: YOU FUCKED UP THEY ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU A TIME OUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 12:02 PM~9057983
> *DAMU WHAT THE FUCK MY CLUB AND YOUR CLUB AND DONT TALK ABOUT SHAREEF CAR THE WEIGHT CAME OUT IN VEGAS SO YES YOU GUYS DID BUILD IT</span>*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 12:04 PM~9058005
> *OK GO IN YOUR LITTLE HUDDLE AND ASK PERMISSION THEN CALL THE NUMBER ON YOUR SCREEN CAUSE IM OUT DONT HAVE TIME TO LISTEN TO YOUR TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!! CRY :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY AND DONT FORGET TO CALL SD
> *


YOUR TEAM YOUR TEAM THATS ALL YOU SAY WHATS UP WITH DENA 4 LIFE AND THE LITTLE M


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT BE BACK WHEN THE TEAM IS ON THIS TOPIC 2 MUCH CHEERLEADERS ON THIS SHIT OYEA TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH UP AND CHEERLEADERS DOWN


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

I GOT AN 86 MONTE CARLO L.S V305 CLEAN BLUE INTERIOR BARLY DONE RUN'S GOOD AS HELL BLUE PAINT HYDROS 2 PUMP'S 8 BATT'S STREET STRAPED WHERE NEEDED 8 INCH CYLENDERS IN THE FRONT AND 10'S IN THE BACK FRONT ARM'S EXCTENDED NICE IF YOU WANT A CLEAN L.S THIS IS THE CAR FOR YOU !!!! ALL IM ASKING IS $3,500 OR BEST OFFER ONLY SERIOUS CALLERS ONLY IF YOUR WINDOW SHOPPING PLEASE DONT CALL THANK'S TEL:623 518-5968
CHIRP:121*723*13369


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:


> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Oct 22 2007, 11:26 AM~9057702
> *HAPPY AINT NO BODY HATTING ON YOUR 90 OR 91 INCHES WE ON TOP SO FACE REALITY DONT BE LIKE D AND FANTASIZE ABOUT BEATING US CAUSE THATS NOT GONNA HAPPEN
> *



actions speak louder than words!!!!!! :0 :0 be care full what u wish for!!!!! i dont fantasize it cause it happen already did thats reality homeboy!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:58 AM~9057938
> *YOU NO WE GOT CARS LOOK AT A BIG FISH AND YOU CAN SEE YOUR SELF HOLDING THEM  :thumbsup: [/size][/color]
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 03:18 PM~9058897
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 FUCKING HATERS


----------



## CALiLLAC

MANTECA XXXXXLARGE WHUD UP :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 02:12 PM~9058856
> *:
> actions speak louder than words!!!!!!  :0  :0 be care full what u wish for!!!!! i dont fantasize it cause it happen already did thats reality homeboy!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


damn you must of beat them bad you really got them all hurt :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 22 2007, 02:36 PM~9059081
> *MANTECA XXXXXLARGE WHUD UP :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


man i guess you aint successfull next time read your avitar :0


----------



## mister x

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 22 2007, 02:36 PM~9059081
> *MANTECA XXXXXLARGE WHUD UP :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whut up weasel


----------



## mister x

i see u happy


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

MAN IT`S OFFICIAL IF YOU SEE BIG FISH VIDEO 15 I GOT CHINA MAN AND LIZARD DONT SAY I DID NOT LIZARD YOU GOT THE VIDEO TOO NICCA RAY 2-0 THAT`S RIGHT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG AND WHAT`S UP WITH HAPPY PUTING IT DOWN LAST NIGHT THAT`S RIGHT ALLSTARS KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 01:03 PM~9057998
> *YOU NEED A TEAM MAN THAT SHIT IS OLD WHATS UP WITH THE HOP THE LITTLE M AND DENA 4LIFE  hno:  hno:
> *


THE REAL BIG M WILL BETHER TOO WE WANA HAVE FUN WITH THE LITTEL M :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

I NEED TO DO A HOUSE CALL ON SOME ONE LETS SEE WHO IT WILL BE DETAILS LATER..... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 06:49 PM~9060757
> *I NEED TO DO A HOUSE CALL ON SOME ONE LETS SEE WHO IT WILL BE DETAILS LATER..... :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT RIGHT LET ME NO WHAT`S UP I WANA SEE THAT SHIT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 12:12 PM~9057604
> *IT WAS JUST ME FROM DENA 4 LIFE LAST NIGHT WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT AND 89" 90" WAS THE BLUE REGAL AND HAPPY 96" WHAT THE FUCK YOU THE HATER
> *



HAPPY LET`S TEAM LOCO`S HAVE IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 06:51 PM~9060780
> *IS THAT RIGHT LET ME NO WHAT`S UP I WANA SEE THAT SHIT uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


*IM LOOKING FOR A VICTUM HOMIE :*cool:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:22 PM~9061030
> *IM LOOKING FOR A VICTIUM HOMIE :cool:
> *


WHAT IS A VICTIUM :uh: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 07:34 PM~9061144
> *WHAT IS A VICTIUM  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 07:22 PM~9061030
> *IM LOOKING FOR A VICTIUM HOMIE :cool:
> *


THAT`S RIGHT JOEY AND THE VICTIUM IS LOCO`S OR WHAT


----------



## bighpray

O SHIT ROSEY 85 IN THE HOUSE MAN SINCE S.D COULD NOT PUT IT DOWN NOW ROSEY 85 IS GOING TO TRY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

KOOLAID YOU GOT SOMETHING FOR ME WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## bighpray

WHAT`S UP JOEY :wave: :wave:


----------



## koolaid365

:cheesy: :0


----------



## koolaid365

when and were


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:19 PM~9061538
> *when and were
> *


O SHIT JOEY WHER YOU AT :0 :0 :0


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:24 PM~9061577
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:19 PM~9061538
> *when and were
> *


YOUR SHOP TOMORROW


----------



## koolaid365

bring it on double or single al bust that ass again :0


----------



## dena4life-D

:0


----------



## koolaid365

also will call lizzard to bust that cadi or lincoln again me on the switch u in the ditch :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 07:30 PM~9061636
> *YOUR SHOP TOMORROW
> *


NO SHOW JOE WHAT TIME IS THE HOP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 07:41 PM~9061725
> *also will call lizzard to bust that cadi or lincoln again me on the switch u in the ditch :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:41 PM~9061725
> *also will call lizzard to bust that cadi or lincoln again me on the switch u in the ditch :0
> *


WHAT YOU BETTER GET THAT BIG FISH AND SEE HOW I BUSTED LIZZARD`S CAR BE FOR YOU SAY ANYTHING :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 07:44 PM~9061751
> *WHAT YOU BETTER GET THAT BIG FISH AND SEE HOW I BUSTED LIZZARD`S CAR BE FOR YOU SAY ANYTHING :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## koolaid365

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 like i said me on the switch u in the ditch :0


----------



## bighpray

CHIPPER D DID YOU SEE ME GET THAT ASS ON THE NEW BIG FISH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 07:46 PM~9061768
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 like i said me on the switch u in the ditch :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 07:47 PM~9061781
> *CHIPPER D DID YOU SEE ME GET THAT ASS ON THE NEW BIG FISH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

whats up dena 4 life koolaid in the house tonight


----------



## bighpray

YOU NO TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR`S THEY CAN`T SEE US ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 07:50 PM~9061805
> *whats up dena 4 life koolaid in the house tonight
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

already looking for cheerleaders stop bring your carssssssssssssssssssssss :0


----------



## bighpray

BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 07:53 PM~9061838
> *BIG BAD ASS MAJESTICS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## PINKY

HEY RAY I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU AT POMONA,WERENT YOU SUPPOSE TO HOP MY BOY? I SEE YOU WOLFING ON HERE ALOT BUT HAVENT SEEN YOUR CAR.AFTER YOU HOP KOOLAID LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANTSOME :biggrin: :biggrin: OH AND I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE I JUST SEE YOU ON HERE ALOT AND WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT YOU MUST HAVE A MEAN HOPPER SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME AND DONT GO AND START YOUR TEAM BULLSHIT IF YOU WANT SOME LET ME KNOW IF NOT ITS ALL COOL


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:50 PM~9061805
> *whats up dena 4 life koolaid in the house tonight
> *


lets do it tomorrow your shop


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 08:55 PM~9061854
> *HEY RAY I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU AT POMONA,WERENT YOU SUPPOSE TO HOP MY BOY? I SEE YOU WOLFING ON HERE ALOT BUT HAVENT SEEN YOUR CAR.AFTER YOU HOP KOOLAID LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANTSOME :biggrin:  :biggrin: OH AND I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE I JUST SEE YOU ON HERE ALOT AND WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT YOU MUST HAVE A MEAN HOPPER SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME AND DONT GO AND START YOUR TEAM BULLSHIT IF YOU WANT SOME LET ME KNOW IF NOT ITS ALL COOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 07:34 PM~9061144
> *WHAT IS A VICTIUM  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 07:55 PM~9061854
> *HEY RAY I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU AT POMONA,WERENT YOU SUPPOSE TO HOP MY BOY? I SEE YOU WOLFING ON HERE ALOT BUT HAVENT SEEN YOUR CAR.AFTER YOU HOP KOOLAID LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANTSOME :biggrin:  :biggrin: OH AND I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE I JUST SEE YOU ON HERE ALOT AND WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT YOU MUST HAVE A MEAN HOPPER SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME AND DONT GO AND START YOUR TEAM BULLSHIT IF YOU WANT SOME LET ME KNOW IF NOT ITS ALL COOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 07:46 PM~9061268
> *THAT`S RIGHT JOEY AND THE VICTIUM IS LOCO`S OR WHAT
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 07:55 PM~9061855
> *lets do it tomorrow your shop
> *


oh shit :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


get a car out all ready


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 08:42 PM~9061732
> *NO SHOW JOE WHAT TIME IS THE HOP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## koolaid365

whos shop and what time


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:59 PM~9061904
> *get a car out all ready
> *


build one that works :0


----------



## JOEMAN

CHIPING D PICK ME UP TOMORROW


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 08:59 PM~9061907
> *whos shop and what time
> *


no show joe wont show :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 08:55 PM~9061854
> *HEY RAY I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU AT POMONA,WERENT YOU SUPPOSE TO HOP MY BOY? I SEE YOU WOLFING ON HERE ALOT BUT HAVENT SEEN YOUR CAR.AFTER YOU HOP KOOLAID LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANTSOME :biggrin:  :biggrin: OH AND I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE I JUST SEE YOU ON HERE ALOT AND WOLFING ALL THAT SHIT YOU MUST HAVE A MEAN HOPPER SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME AND DONT GO AND START YOUR TEAM BULLSHIT IF YOU WANT SOME LET ME KNOW IF NOT ITS ALL COOL
> *


YOU WHER LOOKING IN RONG PLACE PINKY AND YOUR BOY DOES NOT HAVE A CAR OK AND WHEN I WENT TO HOPP WITH CHINA MAN YOUR BOY WAS NOT THER SO WHAT NOW :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> build one that works :0
> [/b]


I GOT ONE WHAT YOU GOT FOO MAN IM READY IM GOING TO HOUSE TO HOP YOU BE READY


----------



## mister x

where u at big ray


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:00 PM~9061910
> *CHIPING D PICK ME UP TOMORROW
> *


WTF THIS SUCKA CALLIN OUT PEOPLE AND HE NEED A RIDE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 07:59 PM~9061904
> *get a car out all ready
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> WTF THIS SUCKA CALLIN OUT PEOPLE AND HE NEED A RIDE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:01 PM~9061926
> *YOU WHER LOOKING IN RONG PLACE PINKY AND YOUR BOY DOES NOT HAVE A CAR OK AND WHEN I WENT TO HOPP WITH CHINA MAN YOUR BOY WAS NOT THER SO WHAT NOW :0  :0  :0
> *


I WAS IN THE RONG PLACE I MEAN WRONG PLACE OH MY BAD OK YOU THE MAN BUT DO YOU WANT TO HOP?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:01 PM~9061928
> *I GOT ONE WHAT YOU GOT  FOO MAN IM READY IM GOING TO HOUSE TO HOP YOU BE READY
> *


GOT WHAT THAT SHIT BUCKET WAGON-NO CHROME, SHOT OUT INTERIOR, AND SPRAY PAINTED FRONT CLIP-WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR YOUR TEAM


----------



## dena4life-D

> WTF THIS SUCKA CALLIN OUT PEOPLE AND HE NEED A RIDE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 09:01 PM~9061929
> *where u at big ray
> *


WHAT`S UP WITH PINKY HE WAS LOOKING IN THE RONG PLACE MISTER X WE WHER OUT ALL DAY RIGHT DID YOU SEE THE NEW BIG FISH DID YOU SEE ME BUST THAT ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:02 PM~9061937
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOU LAUGHIN AT SUCKA, GO SOCK AL OUT SO I CAN DROP THAT CHROMED OUT ENGINE IN THAT BITCH-A CLEAN HOPPER, SOMTHING JOEY DONT KNOW NATHA ABOUT HOMEZ :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:00 PM~9061910
> *CHIPING D PICK ME UP TOMORROW
> *


DO YOU WANT ME 2 PICK YOU UP OR THE CAR AND YOU :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:05 PM~9061965
> *WHAT`S UP WITH PINKY HE WAS LOOKING IN THE RONG PLACE MISTER X WE WHER OUT ALL DAY RIGHT DID YOU SEE THE NEW BIG FISH DID YOU SEE ME BUST THAT ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9061972
> *DO YOU WANT ME 2 PICK YOU UP OR THE CAR AND YOU  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


A CAN HE BORROW SOME GAS MONEY TOO, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> FUCK YOU LAUGHIN AT SUCKA, GO SOCK AL OUT SO I CAN DROP THAT CHROMED OUT ENGINE IN THAT BITCH-A CLEAN HOPPER, SOMTHING JOEY DONT KNOW NATHA ABOUT HOMEZ :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> A CAN HE BORROW SOME GAS MONEY TOO,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


NO NO NO


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 09:03 PM~9061946
> *I WAS IN THE RONG PLACE I MEAN WRONG PLACE OH MY BAD OK YOU THE MAN BUT DO YOU WANT TO HOP?
> *


 WHEN YOU SEE ME OUTTHER THEN I WILL HOPP WITH ANYONE I DON`T :tears: :tears: I LIKE TO HAVE FUN


----------



## koolaid365

also will have switchman car at koolaid shop to brake you off some more again :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:09 PM~9062001
> *WHEN YOU SEE ME OUTTHER THEN I WILL HOPP WITH ANYONE I DON`T :tears:  :tears: I LIKE TO HAVE FUN
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:05 PM~9061965
> *WHAT`S UP WITH PINKY HE WAS LOOKING IN THE RONG PLACE MISTER X WE WHER OUT ALL DAY RIGHT DID YOU SEE THE NEW BIG FISH DID YOU SEE ME BUST THAT ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GUESS I WAS IN THE RONG PLACE,SHIT DID IT AGAIN I MEAN WRONG PLACE,YOU ARE THE MAN HOMIE WITH YOUR 59 INCHES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 09:09 PM~9062004
> *also will have switchman car at koolaid shop to brake you off some more again :0
> *


 hno: :uh: YEAH THAT 'LL SCARE EVERYBODY


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 08:09 PM~9062009
> *I GUESS I WAS IN THE RONG PLACE,SHIT DID IT AGAIN I MEAN WRONG PLACE,YOU ARE THE MAN HOMIE WITH YOUR 59 INCHES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 22 2007, 09:09 PM~9062009
> *I GUESS I WAS IN THE RONG PLACE,SHIT DID IT AGAIN I MEAN WRONG PLACE,YOU ARE THE MAN HOMIE WITH YOUR 59 INCHES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


65 DONT GET IT RONG AND IT DID THE JOB I GIT CHINA MAN FROM L.A AND LIZZERD THAT GOOD FOR ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:13 PM~9062030
> *65 DONT GET IT RONG AND IT DID THE JOB I GIT CHINA MAN FROM L.A AND LIZZERD THAT GOOD FOR ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY BAD GOT CHINA MAN AND LIZZERD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:13 PM~9062030
> *65 DONT GET IT RONG AND IT DID THE JOB I GIT CHINA MAN FROM L.A AND LIZZERD THAT GOOD FOR ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT IS THIS SHIT SPANGLISH


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:15 PM~9062042
> *MY BAD GOT CHINA MAN AND LIZZERD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RAY WHATS UP CUZZ


----------



## old man lets hop

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:15 PM~9062045
> *WHAT IS THIS SHIT SPANGLISH
> *


YA YOU NO MY BOY CAN`T SPELL BUT IT`S ALL GOOD GETING BETTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:15 PM~9062045
> *WHAT IS THIS SHIT SPANGLISH
> *


NO THATS OXNERD :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:15 PM~9062042
> *MY BAD GOT CHINA MAN AND LIZZERD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:17 PM~9062058
> *YA YOU NO MY BOY CAN`T SPELL BUT IT`S ALL GOOD GETING BETTER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 22 2007, 08:17 PM~9062056
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> *


THATS THAT ALLSTAR SHIT


----------



## bighpray

> RAY WHATS UP CUZZ
> [/b]


WHAT`S UP CHINA MAN YOU SEE THIS SHIT THEY MAD AT ME WHY CUZZ I BUSTED THAT ASS WITH MY 65 INCH`S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> NO THATS OXNERD :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> NO THATS OXNERD :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:17 PM~9062058
> *YA YOU NO MY BOY CAN`T SPELL BUT IT`S ALL GOOD GETING BETTER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

RAT WHATS UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 PM~9062082
> *WHAT`S UP CHINA MAN YOU SEE THIS SHIT THEY MAD AT ME WHY CUZZ I BUSTED THAT ASS WITH MY 65 INCH`S  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:24 PM~9062132
> *RAT WHATS UP :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT`S UP CHIPPER D :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:25 PM~9062140
> *WHAT`S UP CHIPPER D  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9061972
> *DO YOU WANT ME 2 PICK YOU UP OR THE CAR AND YOU  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yep


----------



## bighpray

WHAT`S UP MISTER X WE GOT uffin: YESTERDAY MY BOY LET`S DO IT AGEN FOR HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> A CAN HE BORROW SOME GAS MONEY TOO,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

OLD MAN LETS HOP WHAT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:27 PM~9062153
> *yep
> *


WHAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

CHIPING D ARE YOU READY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:29 PM~9062174
> *WHAT TIME  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE 6:00


----------



## Rat1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:24 PM~9062132
> *RAT WHATS UP :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homes


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:26 PM~9062148
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO KOOLAID :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:28 PM~9062163
> *WHAT`S UP MISTER X WE GOT  uffin: YESTERDAY MY BOY LET`S DO IT AGEN FOR HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


fuck it you know how we do fuck whut they heard


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Oct 22 2007, 09:30 PM~9062183
> *whats  up  homes
> *


WHATS UP RAT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:29 PM~9062176
> *CHIPING D ARE YOU READY
> *


4 WHAT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:30 PM~9062185
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO KOOLAID :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HE KNEW JOEY WASNT GOING TO SHOW UP, :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

is everyone riding the yellow bus today joey you and ray are the drivers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:30 PM~9062181
> *LIKE 6:00
> *


if d picks you up at 6 then you get to kool aid around 2am
huh d


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 08:30 PM~9062181
> *LIKE 6:00
> *


OK


----------



## JOEMAN

> HE KNEW JOEY WASNT GOING TO SHOW UP,  :biggrin:
> [/b]


GET OFF THE PAGE ITS ONLY FOR HOPPER NOT LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

WHAT THE FUCK 41 CHEY YOU IN THE RONG PAG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:31 PM~9062197
> *is  everyone  riding the  yellow  bus  today  joey  you and  ray  are  the  drivers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 08:31 PM~9062198
> *if d picks you up at 6 then you get to kool aid around 2am
> huh d
> *


FUCK YOU FAT BOY


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:31 PM~9062190
> *4 WHAT  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HEY D, I GOT A GOOD IDEA, JOEY AND RAY SHOULD HAVE A SPELLING BEE AND THA WINNER CAN HOPP KOOLAID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:32 PM~9062204
> *WHAT THE FUCK 41 CHEY YOU IN THE RONG PAG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hop the 41 chev big john will lock it up for a low low price


----------



## Rat1

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:31 PM~9062188
> *WHATS UP RAT
> *


go get them joey :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:31 PM~9062197
> *is  everyone  riding the  yellow  bus  today  joey  you and  ray  are  the  drivers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> HEY D, I GOT A GOOD IDEA, JOEY AND RAY SHOULD HAVE A SPELLING BEE AND THA WINNER CAN HOPP KOOLAID :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:32 PM~9062204
> *WHAT THE FUCK 41 CHEY YOU IN THE RONG PAG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> HEY D, I GOT A GOOD IDEA, JOEY AND RAY SHOULD HAVE A SPELLING BEE AND THA WINNER CAN HOPP KOOLAID :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


dam tthen the hopp will never happen


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 08:33 PM~9062211
> *FUCK YOU FAT BOY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:34 PM~9062222
> *dam  tthen  the  hopp will never  happen
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:31 PM~9062197
> *is  everyone  riding the  yellow  bus  today  joey  you and  ray  are  the  drivers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST WANA RIDE GET YOUR BOOSTER SEAT YOU CAN GO FOR A RIDE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:34 PM~9062222
> *dam  tthen  the  hopp will never  happen
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> HEY D, I GOT A GOOD IDEA, JOEY AND RAY SHOULD HAVE A SPELLING BEE AND THA WINNER CAN HOPP KOOLAID :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


WHAT CAN THEY SPELL ? JOE CAT RAY DOG ITS A TIE THEY CAN HOP KOOLAID TOGETHER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9062234
> *YOU MUST WANA RIDE GET YOUR BOOSTER SEAT YOU CAN GO FOR A RIDE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR RONG AGIN :biggrin: OPPS DID I SPELL THAT RONG AND I SED IT AGIN :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:35 PM~9062234
> *YOU MUST WANA RIDE GET YOUR BOOSTER SEAT YOU CAN GO FOR A RIDE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> HEY D, I GOT A GOOD IDEA, JOEY AND RAY SHOULD HAVE A SPELLING BEE AND THA WINNER CAN HOPP KOOLAID :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:36 PM~9062242
> *WHAT CAN THEY SPELL ? JOE CAT RAY DOG ITS A TIE THEY CAN HOP KOOLAID TOGETHER
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:36 PM~9062245
> *YOUR  RONG AGIN  :biggrin: OPPS DID  I SPELL  THAT RONG AND  I SED IT AGIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:36 PM~9062245
> *YOUR  RONG AGIN  :biggrin: OPPS DID  I SPELL  THAT RONG AND  I SED IT AGIN  :biggrin:
> *


KID`S CAN COME TO IT`S ALL GOOD SMILEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:39 PM~9062273
> *KID`S CAN COME TO IT`S ALL GOOD SMILEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:28 PM~9062165
> *OLD MAN LETS HOP WHAT YOU DONT HAVE A CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 :biggrin: JUS WAIT WEBSTER, YOU'LL BE SUPRISED


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:38 PM~9062258
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ah, Beh, Ceh, A- ES POR APPOLE :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

spelling b time winner gets a crash helmet


----------



## JOEMAN

:0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 22 2007, 09:40 PM~9062287
> *  :biggrin:  JUS WAIT WEBSTER, YOU'LL BE SUPRISED
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9062273
> *KID`S CAN COME TO IT`S ALL GOOD SMILEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS THAT ENGLISH YOU MUST HAVE WENT TO THE SAME SCHOOL AS JOEY :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 22 2007, 08:40 PM~9062287
> *  :biggrin:  JUS WAIT WEBSTER, YOU'LL BE SUPRISED
> *


SUPRISE ME AND GET A FULL FRAME OLD MAN


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:41 PM~9062306
> *IS  THAT  ENGLISH  YOU MUST HAVE  WENT TO  THE  SAME  SCHOOL AS  JOEY  :0
> *


----------



## bighpray

THE SMALL BUS JUST PICK UP SMILEY AND HE IS ON HIS WAY TOO KOOLAID :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

KIDS HUH SON I HAVE BEEN RIDING SINCE YOU AND JOEY WERE IN DIAPERS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

KOOLAID WERE YOU AT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:48 PM~9062324
> *KIDS  HUH SON  I HAVE  BEEN  RIDING  SINCE  YOU AND  JOEY  WERE  IN DIAPERS  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR OLD MAN SON :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 08:48 PM~9062324
> *KIDS  HUH SON  I HAVE  BEEN  RIDING  SINCE  YOU AND  JOEY  WERE  IN DIAPERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:47 PM~9062323
> *THE SMALL BUS JUST PICK UP SMILEY AND HE IS ON HIS WAY TOO KOOLAID :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SMALL BUS IS COOL TO PICK ME UP AS LONG AS THE YELLOW BUS YOU BE RIDING IN DONT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

whats up joey


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 09:40 PM~9062293
> *spelling b time winner gets a crash helmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK THAT I NEED THAT SO WHEN I GAS HOPP I CAN DO THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:49 PM~9062329
> *YOUR OLD MAN SON :biggrin:
> *


OUT OF ALL PEOPLE YOU SHOULD KNOW FAT BOY :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 08:49 PM~9062339
> *FUCK THAT I NEED THAT SO WHEN I GAS HOPP I CAN DO THAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:48 PM~9062324
> *KIDS  HUH SON  I HAVE  BEEN  RIDING  SINCE  YOU AND  JOEY  WERE  IN DIAPERS  :biggrin:
> *


DAM IT YOUR OLD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 08:48 PM~9062324
> *KIDS  HUH SON  I HAVE  BEEN  RIDING  SINCE  YOU AND  JOEY  WERE  IN DIAPERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## koolaid365

hop tue what time at my shop


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:50 PM~9062345
> *DAM IT YOUR OLD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA IM GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:50 PM~9062343
> *OUT  OF  ALL PEOPLE  YOU SHOULD    KNOW  FAT BOY  :biggrin:
> *


ARMAN I KNOW THAT :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 22 2007, 02:36 PM~9059081
> *MANTECA XXXXXLARGE WHUD UP :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:51 PM~9062351
> *YA  IM  GETTING  THERE  :biggrin:
> *


IT`S ALL GOOD SMILEY WHAT`S BEEN GOING ON WITH YOU


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:52 PM~9062367
> *IT`S ALL GOOD SMILEY WHAT`S BEEN GOING ON WITH YOU
> *


MAN GOTTA TAKE MY CAR TO THAT MUSEUM TOMMOROW FOR 8 FUCKEN MONTHS :angry:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 08:52 PM~9062359
> *:0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


que onda heard about last night mayne :worship: :worship:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 22 2007, 08:40 PM~9062287
> *  :biggrin:  JUS WAIT WEBSTER, YOU'LL BE SUPRISED
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9062382
> *MAN  GOTTA  TAKE  MY CAR TO  THAT  MUSEUM  TOMMOROW  FOR  8  FUCKEN  MONTHS  :angry:
> *


*DONT DO IT*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 08:54 PM~9062388
> *que onda heard about last night mayne :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey manteca x have u seen liver lips!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9062382
> *MAN  GOTTA  TAKE  MY CAR TO  THAT  MUSEUM  TOMMOROW  FOR  8  FUCKEN  MONTHS  :angry:
> *


FUCK IT, NOW YOU GOT A REASON TO BUST THA *RAGS* OUT :0 OOPS DID I SAY THAT :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9062382
> *MAN  GOTTA  TAKE  MY CAR TO  THAT  MUSEUM  TOMMOROW  FOR  8  FUCKEN  MONTHS  :angry:
> *


MAN JUST LIVE IT THER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> FUCK IT, NOW YOU GOT A REASON TO BUST THA *RAGS* OUT :0 OOPS DID I SAY THAT :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 09:57 PM~9062419
> *hey manteca x have u seen liver lips!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 08:57 PM~9062419
> *hey manteca x have u seen liver lips!!!!
> *


i heard he swallowed them he was hungry :0


----------



## koolaid365

:0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 08:57 PM~9062419
> *hey manteca x have u seen liver lips!!!!
> *


OK YOU MADE ME MAD WATCH THIS


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:00 PM~9062451
> *OK YOU MADE ME MAD WATCH THIS
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:00 PM~9062451
> *OK YOU MADE ME MAD WATCH THIS
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:00 PM~9062451
> *OK YOU MADE ME MAD WATCH THIS
> *


what are u gonna do bust out with a car hitting 33 inches like before!!! :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 09:02 PM~9062474
> *what are u gonna do bust out with a car hitting 33 inches like before!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 10:02 PM~9062474
> *what are u gonna do bust out with a car hitting 33 inches like before!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> [/b]


LOOK AT JOEYS NEW TEAM UNDER CAR CLUB


----------



## mister x

:0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 09:04 PM~9062489
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOOK AT JOEYS NEW TEAM UNDER CAR CLUB
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

THAT`S ALL FOR YOU MISTER X JUST THE WAY YOU LIKE IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 09:04 PM~9062489
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOOK AT JOEYS NEW TEAM UNDER CAR CLUB
> *


im waiting lover lips!!! i heard he got plastic surgery on his ears is that true mister x!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:04 PM~9062489
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOOK AT JOEYS NEW TEAM UNDER CAR CLUB
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9062514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT`S ALL FOR YOU MISTER X JUST THE WAY YOU LIKE IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9062516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TEAM YELLOW BUS! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 09:02 PM~9062474
> *what are u gonna do bust out with a car hitting 33 inches like before!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


This is HAPPY after the hop.....


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:06 PM~9062514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT`S ALL FOR YOU MISTER X JUST THE WAY YOU LIKE IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:07 PM~9062523
> *This is HAPPY after the hop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:07 PM~9062522
> *TEAM YELLOW BUS! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA STOP THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:08 PM~9062534
> *HAHAHAHA STOP THAT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:07 PM~9062523
> *This is HAPPY after the hop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bighpray

ALBERT FROM LOCOS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

this is the old man from goodtimes after i served him "all stressed out"


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:07 PM~9062523
> *This is HAPPY after the hop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn happy your muscle shirt shrunk alot :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:07 PM~9062522
> *TEAM YELLOW BUS! :biggrin:
> *


NEVER THAT IT`S ALL ABOUT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

what's up kool aid or layd what ever







bums/x188/bignuts64/g2041.jpg[/IMG]well heres soom shit u need 2 learn!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 09:12 PM~9062564
> *damn happy your muscle shirt shrunk alot :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:12 PM~9062563
> *this is the old man from goodtimes after i served him "all stressed out"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:07 PM~9062523
> *This is HAPPY after the hop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SLOW DOWN HAPPY THER IS LOT`S OF FOOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:07 PM~9062522
> *TEAM YELLOW BUS! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 10:12 PM~9062564
> *damn happy your muscle shirt shrunk alot :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 09:12 PM~9062564
> *damn happy your muscle shirt shrunk alot :0
> *


 : : : : : : :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:15 PM~9062591
> *
> MySpace Codes & MySpace Layouts
> *


 :uh: YELLOW BUS, PICK UP


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 09:14 PM~9062584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


el nopalito!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:14 PM~9062583
> *SLOW DOWN HAPPY THER IS LOT`S OF FOOD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

D WERE YOU AT


----------



## big nuts

dos any one need a date!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 PM~9062625
> *D WERE YOU AT
> *


hes lookimg at his ears in the bathroom mirror!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 PM~9062631
> *BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 10:17 PM~9062605
> *el nopalito!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


nooooooooopaaaaalessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:19 PM~9062631
> *BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS SMILEY LOOKIN FOR :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 PM~9062631
> *BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alright webster i see you bombing on stewart :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:19 PM~9062631
> *BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:19 PM~9062631
> *BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










I FOUND U !!!! D THERE U ARE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:19 PM~9062631
> *BIG MIKE, SPIKE, JOEY, HAPPY, & SMILEY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY NEEDS TO COMB HIS CHEST


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 09:27 PM~9062661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FOUND U !!!! D    THERE U ARE
> *


 :roflmao: hamburger lips :0


----------



## big nuts

THIS FOOL EVEN GOT HIS OWN WEB SITE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 10:29 PM~9062676
> *THIS FOOL EVEN GOT HIS OWN WEB SITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 10:27 PM~9062661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FOUND U !!!! D    THERE U ARE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:12 PM~9062569
> *NEVER THAT IT`S ALL ABOUT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ADD TEAM YELLOW BUS TO THE LIST TOO


----------



## dena4life-D

MY BOY JOKER AT HIS BEST...CHEERLEADING!!!!


----------



## big nuts

IT'S OK JOE I'LL GIVE UR DUMP BACK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

chinaman looking for a kiss


----------



## Big Rich

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 09:36 PM~9062714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S OK JOE I'LL GIVE UR DUMP BACK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9062706
> *MY BOY JOKER AT HIS BEST...CHEERLEADING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 09:27 PM~9062661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FOUND U !!!! D    THERE U ARE
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9062705
> *:cheesy:
> ADD TEAM YELLOW BUS TO THE LIST TOO
> *


IS THAT RIGHT WELL I AM HOW HIGH SO WHO IS ON TEAM YELLOW BUS HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

The real CHINAMAN from LOCO'S 4 LIFE HYDROS....


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:39 PM~9062736
> *IS THAT RIGHT WELL I AM HOW HIGH SO WHO IS ON TEAM YELLOW BUS HA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU AND JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

HEY JOEY, NOW WE ALL KNOW HOW YOU GOT THA MONEY TO BUILD THA WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9062736
> *IS THAT RIGHT WELL I AM HOW HIGH SO WHO IS ON TEAM YELLOW BUS HA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










I THINK HE MENT U


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> HEY JOEY, NOW WE ALL KNOW HOW YOU GOT THA MONEY TO BUILD THA WAGON :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG SPIKE AFTER HE JOINED THE MAJESTICS........DAMMIT!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9062746
> *YOU AND JOEY  :biggrin:
> *


 WE GOT ROOM FOR YOU BIG RICH WE GOT`S YOU SMILEY IS GOING TO MAN MAJESTICS ALL ON THE YELLOW BUS GOING TO LAS VEGAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

YOU NICCAS DIDNT KNOW JOEY AINT ON TEAM HOW HIGH, HIS TEAM IS GET IN MY BELLY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

i see u mr 76 inches!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D

> HEY JOEY, NOW WE ALL KNOW HOW YOU GOT THA MONEY TO BUILD THA WAGON :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

CAN U GUYS SMELL THAT 2


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:44 PM~9062770
> *BIG SPIKE AFTER HE JOINED THE MAJESTICS........DAMMIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 10:45 PM~9062773
> *i see u mr 76 inches!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHO TALKIN BOUT? JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 02:02 AM~8958204
> *ANOTHER L.A CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it me or is that rear axel all crooked?


----------



## JOEMAN

> HEY JOEY, NOW WE ALL KNOW HOW YOU GOT THA MONEY TO BUILD THA WAGON :biggrin:
> [/b]










look at china man back in the days


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 09:44 PM~9062771
> *WE GOT ROOM FOR YOU BIG RICH WE GOT`S YOU SMILEY IS GOING TO MAN MAJESTICS ALL ON THE YELLOW BUS GOING TO LAS VEGAS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## dena4life-D

BIG SPIKE GOING TO THE MAJESTIC MEETING


----------



## mister x

:0


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 22 2007, 09:46 PM~9062781
> *is it me or is that rear axel all crooked?
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

china


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 22 2007, 09:46 PM~9062781
> *is it me or is that rear axel all crooked?
> *


ITS YOU NOW GET OUT OF HERE :uh:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:47 PM~9062787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BIG RICH THE BUS IS AT YOUR HOUSE MY BOY LET`S GO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:48 PM~9062792
> *BIG SPIKE GOING TO THE MAJESTIC MEETING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPIKES WHER YOU GOING LAS VEGAS WAS 2 WEEK`S AGO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG MIKE AND HIS WIFE AT THEIR WEDDING....


----------



## big nuts

> WHO TALKIN BOUT? JOEY :biggrin:
> [/b]


TAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

china man captin save hole


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:52 PM~9062810
> *BIG MIKE AND HIS WIFE AT THEIR WEDDING....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WAS THE LAST TIME MIKEY WAS HAPPY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:53 PM~9062814
> *china man captin save hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## mister x

chippin d


----------



## JOEMAN

big rich whats up this whats looks like now


----------



## JOEMAN

heres chiping d


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:55 PM~9062820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BIG RICH WHAT YOU GOT MAN THAT SHIT IS GOOD HA


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:56 PM~9062831
> *big rich whats up this whats looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:51 PM~9062808
> *SPIKES WHER YOU GOING LAS VEGAS WAS 2 WEEK`S AGO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










RAY R U GOING 2 THE HOPE


----------



## mister x

big ray with a couple more tattoos
you already look like a sleestack :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG MIKE GETTING PUT ON THE ALL STARS.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9062846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAY R U GOING 2 THE HOPE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:48 PM~9062792
> *BIG SPIKE GOING TO THE MAJESTIC MEETING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:53 PM~9062814
> *china man captin save hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME BODY LEARN THIS ***** HOW 2 SPOKE


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 10:57 PM~9062835
> *DAM BIG RICH WHAT YOU GOT MAN THAT SHIT IS GOOD HA
> *


NO RAY IT'S NOT A LALI POP


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:00 PM~9062853
> *BIG MIKE GETTING PUT ON THE ALL STARS.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPIKES DONT DO IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 01:33 PM~9060602
> *THE REAL BIG M WILL BETHER TOO WE WANA HAVE FUN WITH THE LITTEL M  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 NOW I SEE I KNEW YOU WERE A TAG ALONG BE A LEADER NOT A FOLLOWER :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: AS 4 MAJESTICS WE COOL WITH SOME OF YOUR REAL MEMBERS THE ONES THAT KEEP IT 100 AS 4 ME AND YOU WE CAN HOP AS SOON AS MY CAR IS READY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 11:02 PM~9062862
> *NO RAY IT'S NOT A LALI POP
> *


MAN TO BAD


----------



## mister x

hey d can u guess who this is?


----------



## locos4life

THIS IS JOKER TYPING


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 09:56 PM~9062831
> *big rich whats up this whats looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

HERES JOEY IN 43 YEARS STILL TRYING TO GET BACC IN THE MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 22 2007, 11:03 PM~9062870
> * NOW I SEE I KNEW YOU WERE A TAG ALONG BE A LEADER NOT A FOLLOWER :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  AS 4 MAJESTICS WE COOL WITH SOME OF YOUR REAL MEMBERS THE ONES THAT KEEP IT 100 AS 4 ME AND YOU WE CAN HOP AS SOON AS MY CAR IS READY
> *


DAM







MMMM JHONNY GIVE HIM A PASS U SEE HOW HE IS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 11:05 PM~9062879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG RICH BITCHES


----------



## JOEMAN

> HERES JOEY IN 43 YEARS STILL TRYING TO GET BACC IN THE MAJESTICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

Joey's Senior Pic in High School, after he graduated from riding the yellow bus.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> HERES JOEY IN 43 YEARS STILL TRYING TO GET BACC IN THE MAJESTICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


STILL TRYIN :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:07 PM~9062887
> *Joey's Senior Pic in High School, after he graduated from riding the yellow bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:07 PM~9062887
> *Joey's Senior Pic in High School, after he graduated from riding the yellow bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS IT FOLKS, THANKS FOR COMING DRIVE SAFE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 10:04 PM~9062874
> *hey d can u guess who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


87 you know who :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life

I SEE CELEBRETIES ON LINE IS LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS IN THE HOUSE EVERYBODY SCREAM YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 22 2007, 10:08 PM~9062903
> *I SEE CELEBRETIES ON LINE  IS LIL JOHN AND THE ALL-STAR BOYS IN THE HOUSE EVERYBODY SCREAM  YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

JOEY


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 11:09 PM~9062917
> *JOEY
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 22 2007, 05:59 PM~9062846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAY R U GOING 2 THE HOPE
> *


IM PROUD OF YOU RAY


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 22 2007, 11:03 PM~9062870
> * NOW I SEE I KNEW YOU WERE A TAG ALONG BE A LEADER NOT A FOLLOWER :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  AS 4 MAJESTICS WE COOL WITH SOME OF YOUR REAL MEMBERS THE ONES THAT KEEP IT 100 AS 4 ME AND YOU WE CAN HOP AS SOON AS MY CAR IS READY
> *



MAN I DONT FOLLOW IAM REAL AND FROM THE BIG M


----------



## Big Rich

JOEY ROLLIN TO WORK


----------



## JOEMAN

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> [/b]










MR GANGSTA WHEN HE IS OLD


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:35 PM~9062706
> *MY BOY JOKER AT HIS BEST...CHEERLEADING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT JOKER DOING BIG THING`S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 06:09 PM~9062917
> *JOEY
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOEY MODELS 4 CARDBOARD BOXES 2 SELL THEM 2 THE PEOPLE ON SKID ROW I THINK RAY IS INTERESTED IN BUYING ONE THATS 2 STORYS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 11:12 PM~9062933
> *JOEY ROLLIN TO WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










RICH ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 11:04 PM~9062874
> *hey d can u guess who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks like mike d 'z going out tonight


----------



## Big Rich

JOEY GOING FOR A DIP


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG JOHN, AFTER JOHNNY BEATS HIM WITH THE SINGLE PUMP CARS


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 06:11 PM~9062928
> *MAN I DONT FOLLOW IAM REAL AND FROM THE BIG M
> *


MAN IT SEEMS 2 ME THAT WHEN YOU JOINED THE ALL STARS YOU BECAME A SHIT TALKER BE YOURSELF AND GRADUATE 4RM THE YELLOW BUS


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:14 PM~9062952
> *BIG JOHN, AFTER JOHNNY BEATS HIM WITH THE SINGLE PUMP CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich

CROSS DRESSING JOEY


----------



## dena4life-D

THE KING OF AZ - WHITE BOY TODD WHEN HE RETIRES


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:19 PM~9062970
> *THE KING OF AZ - WHITE BOY TODD WHEN HE RETIRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:18 PM~9062967
> *CROSS DRESSING JOEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 22 2007, 11:16 PM~9062959
> *MAN IT SEEMS 2 ME THAT WHEN YOU JOINED THE ALL STARS YOU BECAME A SHIT TALKER BE YOURSELF AND GRADUATE 4RM THE YELLOW BUS
> *


WHAT IT`S HOW HIGH JOKER AND ALLSTARS OK AND I DID NOT SAY SHIT BECAUSE MY CAR WAS NOT DONE BUT NOW IT IS AND YOU ALWAYS SAY SHIT EVEN WHEN YOU ANT GOT SHIT SO YOUR DOING BAD A LIST I WAITED TILL MY CAR WAS DOEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

THE 1 AND ONLY JOKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC

a happy is it me or are thoses derrols ears :biggrin: 













derrol and china man


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 11:13 PM~9062938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR GANGSTA WHEN HE IS OLD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

THIS IS THE FACE ANGEL MADE WHEN THE DOCTOR TOLD HIM HE WAS A BOY......


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 11:13 PM~9062938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR GANGSTA WHEN HE IS OLD
> *


HEY JOEY, THIS IS THA ONLY M YOU'LL GET IN :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

CHIPPER JOEY CRUISING


----------



## 509Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

HAPPY IF HE EVER LOSES WEIGHT


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:49 PM~9062798
> *ITS YOU NOW GET OUT OF HERE :uh:
> *


whatever...........


----------



## joker aka stunna




----------



## JOEMAN

WHAT HAPPEN TO PIC


----------



## big nuts




----------



## JOEMAN

ANGELBOY ON SPEED


----------



## dena4life-D

]IM OUT, CAN'T POST PICTURES...PHOTOBUCKET'S SITE IS DOWN! BE BACK TOMORROW


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:57 PM~9063140
> *]IM OUT, CAN'T POST PICTURES...PHOTOBUCKET'S SITE IS DOWN! BE BACK TOMORROW
> *


x2 laters bucket lipps!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:57 PM~9063140
> *<span style='color:red'>me 3 im out later*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 22 2007, 09:56 PM~9062829
> *chippin d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 10:14 PM~9062949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RICH ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 10:28 PM~9063011
> *HAPPY IF HE EVER LOSES WEIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR JOKER




----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Oct 9 2007, 07:59 PM~8964672
> *my personal opinion switchman got that win cause 4rm the looks of it that white lincoln didnt smack that bumper at all and 2 all of this low times cc got they ass busted hard and fast on some LA SHIT just my 2 cents and if you dont agree with what im saying come see me i got a street car 4 the low time cc by the way this is joker 4rm maniacos green euro cutlass with still balling leafed on the trunk im not hard 2 find just come 2 la so i can give you guys a taste of my street car next big event will be on the first
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## voodoo005

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:20 PM~9062974
> *:roflmao:
> *


dee thats all you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 22 2007, 10:22 PM~9062987
> *a happy is it me or are thoses derrols ears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derrol and china man
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2007, 08:08 AM~9064141
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:18 PM~9063222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 22 2007, 11:22 PM~9062987
> *a happy is it me or are thoses derrols ears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derrol and china man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 22 2007, 09:09 PM~9062004
> *oh
> *


----------



## mister x

hello hello hello hello where is everybody lunch is over :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 23 2007, 11:10 AM~9065525
> *hello hello hello hello where is everybody lunch is over :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE IM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 22 2007, 11:09 PM~9062917
> *JOEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 22 2007, 11:11 PM~9062928
> *MAN I DONT FOLLOW IAM REAL AND FROM THE BIG M
> *


WHAT UP BIG RAY :wave: 100 PAGES DAAAAMMMM HOMIE YOU DOING GOOD THEY MUST HAVE GAVE YOU A BONUS :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2007, 11:14 PM~9062952
> *BIG JOHN, AFTER JOHNNY BEATS HIM WITH THE SINGLE PUMP CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :ugh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 23 2007, 03:54 PM~9068146
> *:0  :0  :0  :ugh:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2007, 06:13 PM~9068728
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2007, 06:13 PM~9068728
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

GOOD HOP JOEY THANKS KOOLAID


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

*ATTN: THIS JUST IN*, 
"NO SHOW JOE" STOLE THA SHOW !!!!! ON 155-80-13s
:thumbsup:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 23 2007, 09:18 PM~9070109
> *GOOD HOP JOEY THANKS KOOLAID
> *


MR. NO SHOW PUT ON A SHOW THEN HE HAD TO GO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 24 2007, 01:45 AM~9070979
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 24 2007, 07:47 AM~9071944
> *:uh:
> *


WHATS UP FOOL HAVENT SEEN YOU IN HERE CHEERING IN A WHILE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 24 2007, 09:21 AM~9072105
> *WHATS UP FOOL HAVENT SEEN YOU IN HERE CHEERING IN A WHILE
> *


SUPP UMPA WAITING ON YOU TO CLOWN ON SINCE YOUR DADDY D TOLD YOU TO STOP COMING ON LAYITLOW I HAVENT SEEN YOU ON :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

ray ray


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 09:31 AM~9072427
> *ray ray
> *


what`s up MISTER X uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

:biggrin: ANOTHER DAY IN MR.ROGERS NEIGHBORHOOD.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2007, 11:39 PM~9063066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGELBOY ON SPEED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so thats were that picture went :biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 24 2007, 11:45 AM~9073488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so thats were that picture went :biggrin:
> *


what`s up ALBERT :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

what up ray are you ready for another day on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

oh shit early start


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 24 2007, 11:48 AM~9073506
> *what up ray are you ready for another day on layitlow :biggrin:
> *


yes i am and you


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:49 AM~9073517
> *oh shit early start
> *


YES SER MISTER X :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

ILL BE IN N OUT ALL DAY BUT ILL TRY IF NOT LITTLE MEME WILL BE HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:49 AM~9073517
> *oh shit early start
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOGG


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 24 2007, 10:50 AM~9073528
> *YES SER MISTER X :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whut happened to 87mutt :0


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 24 2007, 11:51 AM~9073529
> *ILL BE IN N OUT ALL DAY BUT ILL TRY IF NOT LITTLE MEME WILL BE HERE :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT`S UP YOU I HERD THAT YOU GOT A CAR NOW HA DOING BIG THING HA :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9073549
> *whut happened to 87mutt :0
> *


HE SED HE GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU MY BOY :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 24 2007, 10:52 AM~9073541
> *WHAT UP BIG DOGG
> *


chillin i got the popcorn ready


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 24 2007, 10:54 AM~9073567
> *HE SED HE GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU MY BOY :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


i know some 13's blue spokes but never came through


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9073549
> *whut happened to 87mutt :0
> *


WHUD UP MARRANO XXXFATBOY


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 10:56 AM~9073586
> *WHUD UP MARRANO XXXFATBOY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:56 AM~9073584
> *i know some 13's blue spokes but never came through
> *


FOOL I GOT THEMS RIGHT HERE READY TO BE MOUNTED ON YOUR BACK


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:56 AM~9073584
> *i know some 13's blue spokes but never came through
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

WHUD UP RAY RAY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 10:58 AM~9073608
> *FOOL I GOT THEMS RIGHT HERE READY TO BE MOUNTED ON YOUR BACK
> *


like you mounted these chicklets








:0


----------



## CALiLLAC

WHERES SLING SHOT HAPPY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:00 AM~9073629
> *WHERES SLING SHOT HAPPY :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


eating somewhere hunting for some new shoes


----------



## mister x

76sevilleboy this is for hoppers not models

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday 4 March 1980 
Location SAN DIEGO, CA 
Interests CARS, STEREO SYSTEMS. HYDRAULICS MODEL CARS 
:0


----------



## bighpray

MISTER X IS THINKING RIGHT NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:59 AM~9073622
> *WHUD UP RAY RAY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT`S UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 24 2007, 11:05 AM~9073684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISTER X IS THINKING RIGHT NOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn reynaldo who did you give a mustache ride :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

ITS NOT MR X ITS METRO X AND HE'S SLEEPING


----------



## mister x

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:07 AM~9073701
> *ITS NOT MR X ITS METRO X AND HE'S SLEEPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bighpray

OH SHIT HAPPY IS MAD NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

HAPPY AND MIKE D CHILLEN


----------



## mister x

angel when he was a baby


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 PM~9073701
> *ITS NOT MR X ITS METRO X AND HE'S SLEEPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET YOU TELL LET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

LET YOU TELL IT YOUR GOOD AT THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

weasle teeth your gonna look like this in two weeks


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 12:19 PM~9073768
> *weasle teeth your gonna look like this in two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STUEY WHAT YOU DOING CHIPPER D DID ALL THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

MISTER X-TRA FATS FIRST GRADE PIC


----------



## bighpray

CHIPPER D ARE YOU OK MY BOY WE TOLD YOU LIVE THAT SHIT AT TOW YARD :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT I NOW WHO YOU DID IT FOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:24 AM~9073799
> *MISTER X-TRA FATS FIRST GRADE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 12:24 PM~9073799
> *MISTER X-TRA FATS FIRST GRADE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT RIGHT PUT OUT OR GET OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

MISTER XRTA CHIPPS CRUISING HIS NEW HOPPER


----------



## bighpray

ALL YOU MISTER X MEET MS X :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

87mutt fucked his dogg


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 12:27 PM~9073821
> *MISTER XRTA CHIPPS CRUISING HIS NEW HOPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 24 2007, 11:28 AM~9073827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL YOU MISTER X MEET MS X :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at least l like bitches but
http://dutchdefence.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/***.jpg


----------



## bighpray

SLOW DOWN MISTER X :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 12:33 PM~9073852
> *at least l like bitches but
> http://dutchdefence.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/***.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK MISTER X I GOT YOU TOO


----------



## CALiLLAC

RAY RAY ON LAYITLOW


----------



## mister x

gotta go back to work late chippers


----------



## bighpray

IT`S OK MISTER X YOU WILL BE OK MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

we havent forgot you sandiego 619


----------



## bighpray

YOU ARE DOING BAD S.D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 12:15 PM~9073739
> *angel when he was a baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damm homie were you finding all his baby pictures at :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 24 2007, 04:32 PM~9075761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damm homie were you finding all his baby pictures at :biggrin:
> *


hey angel boy this,LIL MEME those aint your baby pictures because u would have seen your baby goat horns :werd:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 PM~9073892
> *RAY RAY ON LAYITLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NOT NICE :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

WHAT UP MEEESTER X ..... READY FOR THIS WEEKEND ................


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

:thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:19 PM~9078666
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 24 2007, 11:20 PM~9078943
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: still waiting bigs


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 24 2007, 07:21 AM~9072105
> *WHATS UP FOOL HAVENT SEEN YOU IN HERE CHEERING IN A WHILE
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:00 AM~9073627
> *like you mounted these chicklets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:00 AM~9073629
> *WHERES SLING SHOT HAPPY :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:02 AM~9073646
> *eating somewhere hunting for some new shoes
> *


   : : :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:07 AM~9073701
> *ITS NOT MR X ITS METRO X AND HE'S SLEEPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that joey or manteca rex :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:15 AM~9073738
> *HAPPY AND MIKE D CHILLEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0  :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 11:29 AM~9073834
> *87mutt fucked his dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

ohhh shit happy found him some new kicks


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 25 2007, 02:46 PM~9082642
> *ohhh shit happy found him some new kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ISNT HE THE ONE ON THE RIGHT,THE ONE THAT CAPTURED THE POOR GATOR :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 25 2007, 12:46 PM~9082642
> *ohhh shit happy found him some new kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY

THIS TOPIC IS SO DEAD :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: SOMEONE CALL SOMEONE OUT ALREADY OR WHERES ALL THE CHEARLEADERS AT?? I KNOW....... TEAM ALLSTARS MUST BE HAVING A HUDDLE :roflmao: :roflmao: FIRST TOPIC HOW TO BEAT THOSE DAMN MANIACOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricua619`

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 25 2007, 02:31 PM~9083564
> *THIS TOPIC IS SO DEAD :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: SOMEONE CALL SOMEONE OUT ALREADY OR WHERES ALL THE CHEARLEADERS AT?? I KNOW....... TEAM ALLSTARS MUST BE HAVING A HUDDLE :roflmao:  :roflmao: FIRST TOPIC HOW TO BEAT THOSE DAMN MANIACOS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 25 2007, 03:31 PM~9083564
> *THIS TOPIC IS SO DEAD :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: SOMEONE CALL SOMEONE OUT ALREADY OR WHERES ALL THE CHEARLEADERS AT?? I KNOW....... TEAM ALLSTARS MUST BE HAVING A HUDDLE :roflmao:  :roflmao: FIRST TOPIC HOW TO BEAT THOSE DAMN MANIACOS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 25 2007, 05:13 PM~9084169
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


there trying to draft some chippers


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

COME OUT ON SUNDAY TO THE O.C DIPN PICNIC ........

AND BRING SOMETHING WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE MAN_@Oct 25 2007, 07:45 PM~9085349
> *COME OUT ON SUNDAY TO  THE O.C  DIPN  PICNIC  ........
> 
> AND BRING SOMETHING WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT`S ALWAY`S WORTH IT WHEN YOU FUCK WITH ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life

:0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9085412
> *IT`S ALWAY`S WORTH IT WHEN YOU FUCK WITH ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## locos4life

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 25 2007, 02:52 PM~9085412
> *IT`S ALWAY`S WORTH IT WHEN YOU FUCK WITH ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:         :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## BOOGIE MAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big nene 1

:uh: DOES ANYONE IN HERE HAVE ANY EXTRA WEIGHT LAYING AROUND?SOLID BARS,LEAD,OR ONE INCH PLATES,NEED SOME FOR THE NEW HOPPER YOU KNOW WHERE TO REACH ME THANKS.I WAS JUST INTRODUSE TO THIS THEY SAY IT HELPS TO GET INCHES.


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9086816
> *:uh: DOES ANYONE IN HERE HAVE ANY EXTRA WEIGHT LAYING AROUND?SOLID BARS,LEAD,OR ONE INCH PLATES,NEED SOME FOR THE NEW HOPPER YOU KNOW WHERE TO REACH ME THANKS.I WAS JUST INTRODUSE TO THIS THEY SAY IT HELPS TO GET INCHES.
> *


u call me but i did't know what u where talking abut!!!!







maybe these guys can help!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

maybe this will help


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 25 2007, 11:08 PM~9086864
> *u call me but i did't know what u where talking abut!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe these guys can help!! :biggrin:
> *


thats your ass spike. lmfao!!!!!!!!!!et the record reflect that you are no stranger to weight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 25 2007, 10:19 PM~9086940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will help
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2007, 10:01 PM~9086816
> *:uh: DOES ANYONE IN HERE HAVE ANY EXTRA WEIGHT LAYING AROUND?SOLID BARS,LEAD,OR ONE INCH PLATES,NEED SOME FOR THE NEW HOPPER YOU KNOW WHERE TO REACH ME THANKS.I WAS JUST INTRODUSE TO THIS THEY SAY IT HELPS TO GET INCHES.
> *


you could hide happy of joey inside the trunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 12:19 AM~9086940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will help
> *


What the hell is going on?I know thoes guys.need weight asap thanks


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2007, 10:01 PM~9086816
> *:uh: DOES ANYONE IN HERE HAVE ANY EXTRA WEIGHT LAYING AROUND?SOLID BARS,LEAD,OR ONE INCH PLATES,NEED SOME FOR THE NEW HOPPER YOU KNOW WHERE TO REACH ME THANKS.I WAS JUST INTRODUSE TO THIS THEY SAY IT HELPS TO GET INCHES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 26 2007, 09:55 AM~9089227
> *What the hell is going on?I know thoes guys.need weight asap thanks
> *


GO GET SOME MAN HOLES FROM THE STREETS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2007, 09:33 AM~9089094
> *you could hide happy of joey inside the trunk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: ur heavier than both of us together!!! :0 :0 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2007, 10:25 AM~9089424
> *:0
> :nono:  :nono: ur heavier than both of us together!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:
> *


ok then put your crusty boots in there :burn:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2007, 11:38 AM~9089499
> *ok then put your crusty boots in there  :burn:
> *


----------



## Big nene 1

:biggrin: HEY ! ALL STARS I JUST SEEN YOU GUYS ON MTV. MY BAD I MISTAKEN YOU GUYS TO THE CUMBIA ALL STARS.


----------



## CALiLLAC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 26 2007, 01:13 PM~9090126
> *:biggrin: HEY ! ALL STARS I JUST SEEN YOU GUYS ON MTV.                    MY BAD I MISTAKEN YOU GUYS TO THE CUMBIA ALL STARS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 26 2007, 09:18 AM~9088568
> *thats your ass spike. lmfao!!!!!!!!!!et the record reflect that you are no stranger to weight!!!!!!!!
> *


A!!! WHAT THE [email protected]#K I THINK UR JUST MAD CUZ I DID SD BAD!!!!!!!! OR MAYBE U WHERE A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!! 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:uh:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 06:03 PM~9092126
> *A!!! WHAT THE [email protected]#K  I THINK UR JUST MAD CUZ I DID SD BAD!!!!!!!!  OR MAYBE U WHERE A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!! 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 26 2007, 07:10 PM~9092156
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


? :uh:


----------



## big nuts

guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 08:27 PM~9092855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 10:27 PM~9092855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 09:27 PM~9092855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 08:27 PM~9092855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont get high on your own supply :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 26 2007, 09:19 PM~9093150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy: VIEJIO :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 10:27 PM~9092855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 09:27 PM~9092855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss who!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 26 2007, 10:21 PM~9093158
> *dont get high on your own supply :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :0


----------



## big nuts

:angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 27 2007, 09:58 AM~9095131
> *:angry:
> *


 :nono: :nono: why talk shit if can't handle it..... :angry:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 27 2007, 10:52 AM~9095407
> *:nono:  :nono: why talk shit if can't handle it..... :angry:
> *


 :uh: that' what i say


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 27 2007, 09:52 AM~9095407
> *:nono:  :nono: why talk shit if can't handle it..... :angry:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2007, 04:57 PM~9096893
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHATS UP DOGGIE


----------



## toons

:loco:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9085412
> *IT`S ALWAY`S WORTH IT WHEN YOU FUCK WITH ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :twak: :banghead: NOT WITH THAT LINCOLN :buttkick: WE JUST DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRY :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Oct 28 2007, 10:16 AM~9099833
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :twak:  :banghead: NOT WITH THAT LINCOLN :buttkick: WE JUST DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Oct 28 2007, 11:16 AM~9099833
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :twak:  :banghead: NOT WITH THAT LINCOLN :buttkick: WE JUST DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA I HEARD THAT!!!!!!SWEARING LIKE HES THE MAN


----------



## jevries

Here's some footage I've shot with my cellphone from after the show that evening...I was stoked as hell seeing all the action on the streets of Vegas!!  

JEVRIES VEGAS STREET FOOTAGE 

Enjoy!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 28 2007, 02:03 PM~9100906
> *Here's some footage I've shot with my cellphone from after the show that evening...I was stoked as hell seeing all the action on the streets of Vegas!!
> 
> JEVRIES VEGAS STREET FOOTAGE
> 
> Enjoy!
> *


*DAMN BRO YOUR CELL IS THE SHIT'S GREAT VIDEO :thumbsup: *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 28 2007, 05:50 PM~9101927
> *DAMN BRO YOUR CELL IS THE SHIT'S GREAT VIDEO  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man!!


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Oct 28 2007, 10:16 AM~9099833
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :twak:  :banghead: NOT WITH THAT LINCOLN :buttkick: WE JUST DON'T WANT TO HERE YOU CRY :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


YA YA WHAT EVER YOU SAY LET YOU TELL IT IS THAT ALL YOU GOT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM IT'S QUITE INHERE WHERES EVERY BODY AT :tears: IF IT HELPS U GUYS HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 09:52 AM~9105926
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM IT'S QUITE INHERE WHERES EVERY BODY AT :tears: IF IT HELPS U GUYS HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:
> *


oh ya well shut up bfore i broke your ass oof my boy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 09:06 AM~9106010
> *oh ya well shut up bfore i broke your ass oof my boy
> *


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 11:06 AM~9106010
> *oh ya well shut up bfore i broke your ass oof my boy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homies


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 29 2007, 11:57 AM~9106797
> *whats up homies
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 10:06 AM~9106010
> *oh ya well shut up bfore i broke your ass oof my boy
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 29 2007, 10:06 AM~9106010
> *oh ya well shut up bfore i broke your ass oof my boy
> *


ITS SPELLED BEFORE DUMB ASS :werd:


----------



## leomajestics

coming to a hop near u :biggrin: and im single :0


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 29 2007, 08:55 PM~9110948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a hop near u  :biggrin: and im singel :0
> *


  YES SIR


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 29 2007, 07:55 PM~9110533
> *ITS SPELLED BEFORE DUMB ASS :werd:
> *


your stupid, it was a joke dumb ass. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 29 2007, 07:55 PM~9110948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a hop near u  :biggrin: and im single :0
> *


WHEN IS THE WHITE BOY GOING 2 LET YOU PULL OUT YOUR FUCKING CHIPPER BECAUSE IM GOING 2 BUST YOUR NO SWITCH HAND ASS AND 50" 60" IS NOT GOING 2 DO IT


----------



## CALiLLAC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 CHIPPIN D HES GOT A DADDY TOO!!!!1 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 12:17 AM~9112100
> *WHEN IS THE WHITE BOY GOING 2 LET YOU PULL OUT YOUR FUCKING CHIPPER BECAUSE IM GOING 2 BUST YOUR NO SWITCH HAND ASS AND 50" 60" IS NOT GOING 2 DO IT
> *


i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:21 AM~9113178
> *i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.
> *


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 12:32 AM~9112151
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 CHIPPIN D HES GOT A DADDY TOO!!!!1 :0  :0
> *


daddy ''D'' CAN WE GO HOPE!!!PLEAS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:21 AM~9113178
> *i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 09:21 AM~9113178
> *i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.
> *


HAHAHA I THOUGHT D WAS THE TEAM LEADER?NOW ITS LITTLE JOHN?MAN TEAM CHIPPERS HAVE ANOTHER HUDDLE AND PICK A LEADER TO ASK PERMISS :biggrin: :biggrin: ION TO HOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:21 AM~9113178
> *i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.
> *


DONT RUN YOUR MOUTH BOY BECAUSE YOU WILL GET TREATED LIKE A GIRL AND YOU AND YOUR UP DATED SS SHOULD GIVE IT UP


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:21 AM~9113178
> *i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT FIRST YOU WERE LEOS HYDROS AND NOW YOUR STREET LIFE HYDROS SO IF YOUR NOT A CHEERLEADER YOU MUST BE A FOLLOWER AND IM STILL D&J HYDROS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 09:42 AM~9114201
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT FIRST YOU WERE LEOS HYDROS AND NOW YOUR STREET LIFE HYDROS SO IF YOUR NOT A CHEERLEADER YOU MUST BE A FOLLOWER AND IM STILL D&J HYDROS
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 09:44 AM~9113778
> *HAHAHA I THOUGHT D WAS THE TEAM LEADER?NOW ITS LITTLE JOHN?MAN TEAM CHIPPERS HAVE ANOTHER HUDDLE AND PICK A LEADER TO ASK PERMISS :biggrin:  :biggrin: ION TO HOP
> *


pinky pinky pinky thats just hating right thur!!! :0 :0 :0 i dont need permisson to brake you off :0 :biggrin: its all in fun so if you want some i got some :buttkick: :buttkick:   :nosad: :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 12:00 PM~9114312
> *pinky pinky pinky thats just hating right thur!!! :0  :0  :0  i dont need permisson to brake you off :0  :biggrin:  its all in fun so if you want some i got some :buttkick:  :buttkick:      :nosad:  :no:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAHA....YA ILL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND AND I DONT HATE ON NO ONE,YOU GUYS ALL NEED TEAMWORK AND A COUPLE OF SHOPS TO BEAT THE MANIACOS TEAM THIS AND THAT BUT YOU DONT CHEER AS MUCH AS HP RAY SO ILL GIVE YOU SOME CREDIT,BUT ANYWAYS IF ITS ALRIGHT WITH YOUR TEAM....YOU WILL GET BROKE OFF THIS WEEKEND


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 12:45 PM~9115041
> *HAHA....YA ILL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND AND I DONT HATE ON NO ONE,YOU GUYS ALL NEED TEAMWORK AND A COUPLE OF SHOPS TO BEAT THE MANIACOS TEAM THIS AND THAT BUT YOU DONT CHEER AS MUCH AS HP RAY SO ILL GIVE YOU SOME CREDIT,BUT ANYWAYS IF ITS ALRIGHT WITH YOUR TEAM....YOU WILL GET BROKE OFF THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought it was team locos for life????    dont you have neva eva chinaman la and terrys cars and the manicacos cars cuzz thats who gone get broke off :0 :0 :0 :0 and cheering aint you neither ive seen your cars so without your permisson im gonna brake that ass off and if i lose i dont give a fuck ill just keep coming back for more


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 02:05 PM~9115205
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i thought it was team locos for life????       dont you have neva eva chinaman la and terrys cars and the manicacos cars cuzz thats who gone get broke off :0  :0  :0  :0  and cheering aint you neither ive seen your cars so without your permisson im gonna brake that ass off and if i lose i dont give a fuck ill just keep coming back for more
> *


YA HOMIE THATS JOHNNIE!!!!IM PINKY FROM MANIACOS AND I DONT NEED A TEAM TO BREAK YOU OFF,AND IVE SEEN YOU CHEERING ALOT ON HERE,FOR SOME TEAMS AND SHOPS.ILL BREAK YOU OFF WITH MY CAR WHEN I SEE YOU.AND YA IF I WIN OR LOSE ILL COME BACK SO DONT TRIP ON THAT,AND DONT GO MAKE THIS INTO ALL THIS AND THAT ILL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND AND YES MY WAGON IS A SINGLE PUMP AND I WAS GOING AFTER YOUR DADDY LITTLE JOHN BUT ILL BREAK YO ASS OFF TOO   WITH A SINGLE THAT DONT GET STUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 30 2007, 07:21 AM~9113178
> *i hit my own switch and i dont need a squad of cheerleaders by the way is big john going to let you play.u fukin loud mouth.
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 30 2007, 02:54 PM~9115579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 30 2007, 01:54 PM~9115579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 01:32 PM~9115412
> *YA HOMIE THATS JOHNNIE!!!!IM PINKY FROM MANIACOS AND I DONT NEED A TEAM TO BREAK YOU OFF,AND IVE SEEN YOU CHEERING ALOT ON HERE,FOR SOME TEAMS AND SHOPS.ILL BREAK YOU OFF WITH MY CAR WHEN I SEE YOU.AND YA IF I WIN OR LOSE ILL COME BACK SO DONT TRIP ON THAT,AND DONT GO MAKE THIS INTO ALL THIS AND THAT ILL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND AND YES MY WAGON IS A SINGLE PUMP AND I WAS GOING AFTER YOUR DADDY LITTLE JOHN BUT ILL BREAK YO ASS OFF TOO    WITH A SINGLE THAT DONT GET STUCK!!!!!!!
> *


wtf, this and that, that aint me, i know its all fun so dont trip on that, and i appreciate the thought to break me off and yes i know the wagon...the black one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and if it does get stuck i dont give a shit if its higher you won.... some real shit.... as for bigg john he is the hottest single out there. it was johnny but he got that ass broke the fuck off :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and i aint cheering i got a car :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 04:09 PM~9116054
> *wtf, this and that, that aint me, i know its all fun so dont trip on that,  and i appreciate the thought to break me off and yes i know the wagon...the black one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  and if it does get stuck i dont give a shit if its higher you won.... some real shit....  as for bigg john he is the hottest single out there. it was johnny but he got that ass broke the fuck off :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and i aint cheering i got a car :0  :0  :0
> *


YA ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE,AND BELEIVE ME IF I GET STUCK YOU CAN HAVE THAT WIN,THAT SHIT IS BOOBOO ANYONE CAN BUILD A BUMPER MAGNET JUST ASK YOUR TEAM :0 :0 AND AT THE SHOW IF YOU GET STUCK YOUR OUT SO GO TELL YOUR TEAM TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD!!!!OH AND I SEE YOUR JUST LIKE RAY JUST CHEERLEADING FOR LITTLE JOHN.....GET OFF HIS SACK ALREADY


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 03:50 PM~9116296
> *YA ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE,AND BELEIVE ME IF I GET STUCK YOU CAN HAVE THAT WIN,THAT SHIT IS BOOBOO ANYONE CAN BUILD A BUMPER MAGNET JUST ASK YOUR TEAM :0  :0 AND AT THE SHOW IF YOU GET STUCK YOUR OUT SO GO TELL YOUR TEAM TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD!!!!OH AND I SEE YOUR JUST LIKE RAY JUST CHEERLEADING FOR LITTLE JOHN.....GET OFF HIS SACK ALREADY
> *


:uh:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :ugh: :nono: nope no cheering here


----------



## 214loco

Does anyone know who got club of the year the super show??


----------



## PINKY

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 30 2007, 07:43 PM~9117783
> *Does anyone know who got club of the year the super show??
> *


WHO CARES?YOU KNOW THAT SHIT IS RIGGED ANYWAYS!!!PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2007, 10:42 AM~9114201
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT FIRST YOU WERE LEOS HYDROS AND NOW YOUR STREET LIFE HYDROS SO IF YOUR NOT A CHEERLEADER YOU MUST BE A FOLLOWER AND IM STILL D&J HYDROS
> *


you sound like your promoting a night club d&j :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:01 PM~9118361
> *WHO CARES?YOU KNOW THAT SHIT IS RIGGED ANYWAYS!!!PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 30 2007, 03:09 PM~9116054
> *wtf, this and that, that aint me, i know its all fun so dont trip on that,  and i appreciate the thought to break me off and yes i know the wagon...the black one :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  and if it does get stuck i dont give a shit if its higher you won.... some real shit....  as for bigg john he is the hottest single out there. it was johnny but he got that ass broke the fuck off :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and i aint cheering i got a car :0  :0  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 07:01 PM~9118361
> *WHO CARES?YOU KNOW THAT SHIT IS RIGGED ANYWAYS!!!PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 30 2007, 07:01 PM~9118361
> *WHO CARES?YOU KNOW THAT SHIT IS RIGGED ANYWAYS!!!PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 30 2007, 01:54 PM~9115579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 12:19 AM~9120332
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


why you crying :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 31 2007, 12:29 PM~9123801
> *why you crying :0  :0  :0
> *


your the one crying bitch :0 CRY ME A RIVER :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 05:54 PM~9126129
> *your the one crying bitch :0 CRY ME A RIVER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 05:54 PM~9126129
> *your the one crying bitch :0 CRY ME A RIVER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 31 2007, 06:24 PM~9126298
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up doggie :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 26 2007, 11:26 PM~9093525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he got a george jefferson hairline!!!!!!!!! lmfao


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

sd in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 31 2007, 09:26 PM~9127407
> *sd in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: well stay there


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 31 2007, 09:26 PM~9127407
> *sd in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AND....WHAT......YOU WANT A COOKIE :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 09:44 PM~9127474
> *AND....WHAT......YOU WANT A COOKIE :biggrin:
> *










here i'll give him one and stay home :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 09:50 PM~9127512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here i'll give him  one and stay home :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 31 2007, 08:26 PM~9127407
> *sd in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man i thought you guys were burned by now i guess we'll have to do it on new years :machinegun:


----------



## big nuts

here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

WHATS UP BIGPREY I SEE YOU


----------



## big nuts

we read u looking :around: :around:


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 10:11 PM~9127655
> *WHATS UP BIGPREY I SEE YOU
> *


nothing just got back from how high you no trying to get ready for this weekend


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 31 2007, 10:13 PM~9127665
> *we read u looking :around:  :around:
> *


and what the fuck are you looking at me for ***** :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:15 PM~9127685
> *nothing just got back from how high you no trying to get ready for this weekend
> *


I GUESS YOU REALLY NEED IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Oct 31 2007, 10:16 PM~9127695
> *and what the fuck are you looking at me for *****  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

IM OUT DOGGIE...........


----------



## bighpray

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 31 2007, 10:18 PM~9127707
> *I GUESS YOU REALLY NEED IT :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## bighpray

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 1 2007, 01:02 PM~9130879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



badassssssssssssssssssss


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


----------



## oldcarsnew

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Nov 1 2007, 12:02 PM~9130879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE CAR ALMOST LIKE THE BLACK ONE IN YOUR CLUB THE ONE WITH THE SILVER LEAF!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 3 2007, 08:42 PM~9148865
> *NICE CAR ALMOST LIKE THE BLACK ONE IN YOUR CLUB THE ONE WITH THE SILVER LEAF!!!!
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm: :nono:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 3 2007, 10:13 PM~9149218
> *:uh:  :nicoderm:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Nov 3 2007, 08:42 PM~9148865
> *NICE CAR ALMOST LIKE THE BLACK ONE IN YOUR CLUB THE ONE WITH THE SILVER LEAF!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## 1RD2BN

SENDING A BIG SHOT OUT TO THE HOMIES HOPING ORANGE JUICED IN THE BIG V.O.C.R ORANGE COVE FROM THE HOMIE WYNO LOCS I DIDNT GET TO SEE THE HOP BUT I KNOW THAT YOU GUYS FUCKED SHIT UP IF YOU GOT VIDEOS OR PIXS SHOOT THEM MERRY CHRISTMAS 07 FROM YOUR BIGG HOMIE WYNO LOCS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## hopper63impala

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:17 PM~9624482
> *
> *


what up big john


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 11 2007, 11:46 AM~8976450
> *ITS STILL A 4 DOOR TAXI HOMIE THAT AIN'T NO LOWRIDER UNTIL THEN IM OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO




----------

